# Sticky  Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

floyd23 said:


> You're amazing! Thank you so much!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


:thumbup:


----------



## numa001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello,

Can you provide me the latest links for e-sys and psdzdata ?

Thank's


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

numa001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you provide me the latest links for e-sys and psdzdata ?
> 
> Thank's


 something wrong with links in first post?


----------



## numa001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> something wrong with links in first post?


Yes, links to psdzdata lite and full are dead.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

numa001 said:


> Yes, links to psdzdata lite and full are dead.


Link to Lite is active. Full is to another thread on site to request.


----------



## Akashpopat13 (Aug 16, 2017)

Any idea how long token master takes to reply with activation code? I emailed on Wednesday and still no reply really want to start coding!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Akashpopat13 said:


> Any idea how long token master takes to reply with activation code? I emailed on Wednesday and still no reply really want to start coding!


All depends on TokenMaster and his schedule. Sometimes, it can be a day or two, and others, it can be months...


----------



## swntr (Jan 15, 2014)

awesome job
thx


----------



## daMANiack (Nov 22, 2006)

When an updated version of psdzdata lite is listed, is there any advantage for me to update if my car is included in the previous version?

I mean, do any coding options get updated, removed, added, improved etc.

Cheerz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daMANiack said:


> When an updated version of psdzdata lite is listed, is there any advantage for me to update if my car is included in the previous version?
> 
> I mean, do any coding options get updated, removed, added, improved etc.
> 
> Cheerz


You gain nothing. What is possible is based on the car's firmware not the psdzdata version you use.


----------



## DietCokeOfEvil (Sep 5, 2017)

Does the E-Sys / launcher author usually reply pretty quick with an activation code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DietCokeOfEvil said:


> Does the E-Sys / launcher author usually reply pretty quick with an activation code?


Sometimes it is fast, and sometimes, not so much.


----------



## lalamper (Sep 5, 2014)

Update: I got it from the first post..   Sorry, my fault.

But what about Esys 3.27.1 and PSdZData 3.62.4 compatibility? Are they friends?
And what about mapping of latest PSdZData 3.62.4 with Premium 2.7.1_build135? According to the changelog of Esys Launcher, it was recently (at v2.6.0 build 128) upgraded to support only up to V3.59.4... There are no more information about newest PSdZData compatibility...


Hi Shawn,
Could you please send me the link for latest stuff for coding?
My car got updated by the dealer, all my codings lost..
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lalamper said:


> Update: I got it from the first post..   Sorry, my fault.
> 
> But what about Esys 3.27.1 and PSdZData 3.62.4 compatibility? Are they friends?
> And what about mapping of latest PSdZData 3.62.4 with Premium 2.7.1_build135? According to the changelog of Esys Launcher, it was recently (at v2.6.0 build 128) upgraded to support only up to V3.59.4... There are no more information about newest PSdZData compatibility...
> ...


E-Sys 3.27.1 works with latest 62.4 PSdZData, and remains the preferred version.

PM sent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

lalamper said:


> But what about Esys 3.27.1 and PSdZData 3.62.4 compatibility? Are they friends?
> And what about mapping of latest PSdZData 3.62.4 with Premium 2.7.1_build135? According to the changelog of Esys Launcher, it was recently (at v2.6.0 build 128) upgraded to support only up to V3.59.4... There are no more information about newest PSdZData compatibility...


Currently, mapping is only an issue for some G-series ECU's.


----------



## Yeaham (Sep 9, 2017)

My mini F56 was recently dealer ECU updated and all my previous settings erased. I updated the psdzdata to support the new I Stop version, but I cant seem to find any of the same settings in the ASCM or BDC sections still. Am I missing a CADF file still? Any help appreciated. 

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeaham said:


> My mini F56 was recently dealer ECU updated and all my previous settings erased. I updated the psdzdata to support the new I Stop version, but I cant seem to find any of the same settings in the ASCM or BDC sections still. Am I missing a CADF file still? Any help appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


If you can read ECU, then you are not missing any CAFD. Make sure you are using latest E-Sys Launcher.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeaham said:


> My mini F56 was recently dealer ECU updated and all my previous settings erased. I updated the psdzdata to support the new I Stop version, but I cant seem to find any of the same settings in the ASCM or BDC sections still. Am I missing a CADF file still? Any help appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


What is the name of ASCM and BDC (CAFD_0000WZYZ_###_###_###)?


----------



## Yeaham (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm using E-Sys 3.27.1 with launcher premium v2.7.1

I was looking under ACSM2 (there is no other ACSM listed) and it has the following CAFDs:
CAFD_000011AB_007_001_007
CAFD_000011AC_007_000_007
CAFD_000011AD_004_001_010

I was looking in the first CAFD (11AB), but then looked through all them. I'm basically trying to find where the 3000 Initialwarnung and 3000 SeatBeltReminder_xxx settings went. I cant find them. Did they move?

Thanks again for the help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeaham said:


> I'm using E-Sys 3.27.1 with launcher premium v2.7.1
> 
> I was looking under ACSM2 (there is no other ACSM listed) and it has the following CAFDs:
> CAFD_000011AB_007_001_007
> ...


Do you see anything other than dots (.)?

CAFD_000011AB_007_001_007 is Trimmed in Launcher PREMIUM.


----------



## Yeaham (Sep 9, 2017)

Sorry but i'm confused by that question. 

I can "Edit" the FDL under that CAFD (11AB) and open to see the Funktionen listing (ZUENDKRIEIS_XX, and a few other settings), just cant find the ones I'm looking for (search finds no existence of them). Do I need the untrimmed CAFD? Before the ECU update at the dealer I used Esys Launcher 2.4.3 with an earlier psdzdata that was supporting my I-Step then and I found those parameters in those areas with no problem. Does the new version of launcher trim it differently than last time? 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeaham said:


> Sorry but i'm confused by that question.
> 
> I can "Edit" the FDL under that CAFD (11AB) and open to see the Funktionen listing (ZUENDKRIEIS_XX, and a few other settings), just cant find the ones I'm looking for (search finds no existence of them). Do I need the untrimmed CAFD? Before the ECU update at the dealer I used Esys Launcher 2.4.3 with an earlier psdzdata that was supporting my I-Step then and I found those parameters in those areas with no problem. Does the new version of launcher trim it differently than last time?
> 
> Thanks


Disregard Trimmed part. I had to change Launcher PREMIUM Car Series to F056 to get invoke the Mapping; however, in looking at it, it appears this CAFD is not being mapped correctly.


----------



## Yeaham (Sep 9, 2017)

Oh interesting, been a year since I've used the tools, but thought it was much easier to find the parameters I was looking for.

So is this mis-mapping a function of the E-sys tool itself?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeaham said:


> ...So is this mis-mapping a function of the E-sys tool itself?


Yes.


----------



## Yeaham (Sep 9, 2017)

Will a newer version of E-sys help? Though I guess its a matter of what the latest E-sys launcher supports as well since I cant make any changes unless it does.

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeaham said:


> Will a newer version of E-sys help? Though I guess its a matter of what the latest E-sys launcher supports as well since I cant make any changes unless it does.
> 
> Thanks,


No. It has nothing to do with E-Sys. The CAFD Mapping Database is builtin E-Sys Launcher.


----------



## Yeaham (Sep 9, 2017)

Ah, ok. So I'm assuming I'm dead in the water then, or at least until an updated E-Sys Launcher addresses it.

Thanks for explaining and looking into it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeaham said:


> Ah, ok. So I'm assuming I'm dead in the water then, or at least until an updated E-Sys Launcher addresses it.
> 
> Thanks for explaining and looking into it.


Yes.


----------



## Yeaham (Sep 9, 2017)

Well that's unfortunate. Would the older version of E-Sys (3.24) and E-Sys launcher (2.4.3) work the latest psdzdata? Ie: could those solve the mapping issue?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeaham said:


> Well that's unfortunate. Would the older version of E-Sys (3.24) and E-Sys launcher (2.4.3) work the latest psdzdata? Ie: could those solve the mapping issue?
> 
> Thanks


No. I already confirmed you are "dead in the water", until new version of Launcher PREMIUM is released that has an updated CAFD Mapping Database. Why you are asking now about older E-Sys and older E-Sys Launcher escapes me. :dunno:


----------



## Yeaham (Sep 9, 2017)

Desperation 

Question is because it seemed to map those parameters before in the previous version as I was able to find and change those settings. Wasnt sure it was a function of the just the updated launcher or all of the above (new ISTA-P with I-Level, new E-sys, new E-sys launcher). That's all.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeaham said:


> Desperation
> 
> Question is because it seemed to map those parameters before in the previous version as I was able to find and change those settings. Wasnt sure it was a function of the just the updated launcher or all of the above (new ISTA-P with I-Level, new E-sys, new E-sys launcher). That's all.


ECU has new CAFD, and it must be added to CAFD Mapping Database. Mapping of old CAFD is irrelevant.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeaham said:


> Ah, ok. So I'm assuming I'm dead in the water then, or at least until an updated E-Sys Launcher addresses it.
> 
> Thanks for explaining and looking into it.


No. You can accomplish the same with VO coding.


----------



## Yeaham (Sep 9, 2017)

I'll have to look out how to accomplish it that way then....

Thanks for all the responses...


----------



## 997usa (Feb 22, 2010)

hi guys, i came from an F10 M5 and an F83 M4; Now a G12 B7 which has a COMPLETELY different CAFD naming convention... Any good G11/G12 cheat sheets out here?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

997usa said:


> hi guys, i came from an F10 M5 and an F83 M4; Now a G12 B7 which has a COMPLETELY different CAFD naming convention... Any good G11/G12 cheat sheets out here?


No. Cheat Sheets are no longer made. Instead, most write Launcher Codes.


----------



## kopernik (Feb 13, 2017)

Very please for the latest psdzdata files for e-sys!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kopernik said:


> Very please for the latest psdzdata files for e-sys!
> Thanks in advance!




What is wrong with links in Post # 1?


----------



## Mullins (Mar 31, 2014)

Howdy, I had my cluster replaced in my F22 and lost all my coding data. I'm trying to get back into reset all my settings but my FXX token i bought several years ago is expired (no surprise). It looks like this launcher premium tool replaces a need to buy another token, but it's asking for an activation code. I did shoot the code off to Token to see if he can generate one. Is that the right way to go about this? Wasn't sure if there was something I missed when trying to generate a new EST file. Any help would be awesome!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Mullins said:


> Howdy, I had my cluster replaced in my F22 and lost all my coding data. I'm trying to get back into reset all my settings but my FXX token i bought several years ago is expired (no surprise). It looks like this launcher premium tool replaces a need to buy another token, but it's asking for an activation code. I did shoot the code off to Token to see if he can generate one. Is that the right way to go about this? Wasn't sure if there was something I missed when trying to generate a new EST file. Any help would be awesome!


You should not need Activation code in Fremont unless you are using VM or have non English computer settings. Yes, email is the way to go, but new codes are on temporary hold until new Launcher release.


----------



## Mullins (Mar 31, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> You should not need Activation code in fremont unless you are using VM or have non English computer settings. Yes, email is the way to go, but new codes are on temporary hold until new Launcher release.


Dang, ok. Yeah I'm using a VM so that would explain it I guess. Hope to get something soon, as I forgot how annoying some of these stock settings were after 3 years of a coded car!


----------



## arjunbts (Sep 22, 2017)

*Basic coding language*

I think Bmw use basic C for their coding language. Is any framework available for it?. in basic electric cars currently we using c for basic controls. for that detailed coding sas training in chennai


----------



## biosdi (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi guys. Following instruction on page 1, at point .09, I run E-Sys Launcher Premium, but it doesn't appear any PIN field, but appears a windows where I should enter the activation code (or I should require it...)

What's wrong?


Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

biosdi said:


> Hi guys. Following instruction on page 1, at point .09, I run E-Sys Launcher Premium, but it doesn't appear any PIN field, but appears a windows where I should enter the activation code (or I should require it...)
> 
> What's wrong?
> 
> Thanks


Certain regions require an activation code. You must contact developer directly via email to acquire.


----------



## cris 335imodern (Oct 11, 2017)

i just get my first BMW 335i modern line, I need to add the Sport+ functions and others to my car, can some one explain how to do it and which connector and software use for this.... and also if some one add paddle shift to this car, my donsent have it.....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cris 335imodern said:


> i just get my first BMW 335i modern line, I need to add the Sport+ functions and others to my car, can some one explain how to do it and which connector and software use for this.... and also if some one add paddle shift to this car, my donsent have it.....


Asked and answered:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=11234281&postcount=13102


----------



## coolpix99 (Oct 6, 2017)

Need some help here.

I couldn't proceed further trying to generate token with E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.7.1.135. So after entering the PIN + Confirm and I hit 'Generate Token' at the EST Software Token page , the message

"EST Software Token Successfully. Press OK to continue" appears and after clicking OK, it then would return to the EST Software Token page. This keeps going on an would not proceed anywhere further. Please advise.

Also, FreeToken.est did not get created after the above attempt and it does not launch E-Sys software either


----------



## Joe Derry (Jul 23, 2017)

My 2008 BMW X5 went into limp mode and can't figure out what is wrong with it. When you put the key in it just dings and the windshield wipers come on. Can any one help me. I took it to a shop and they charged me $1,400. It worked for about a hour and went back into limp mode***129335;***127997;***8205;***9794;***65039;


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Joe Derry said:


> My 2008 BMW X5 went into limp mode and can't figure out what is wrong with it. When you put the key in it just dings and the windshield wipers come on. Can any one help me. I took it to a shop and they charged me $1,400. It worked for about a hour and went back into limp mode***129335;***127997;***8205;***9794;***65039;


Searching for help with E-Series (E70) on Thread for Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series won't likely get you much...

And for the $1400 already paid, that shop needs to be the one helping you.


----------



## Brixm (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello,

thanks to your help, I was able to do some coding in november 2016 on my M235I (F22). It allowed me to disable the "fake" engine sound from the ASD Module 

I suspect my BMW shop did override my setting as the car is there right now so I'm wondering... Do I need to update some software / data before trying to disable the ASD again? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Brixm (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello,

thanks to your help, I was able to do some coding in november 2016 on my M235I (F22). It allowed me to disable the "fake" engine sound from the ASD Module 

I suspect my BMW shop did override my setting as the car is there right now so I'm wondering... Do I need to update some software / data before trying to disable the ASD again? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Brixm said:


> Hello,
> 
> thanks to your help, I was able to do some coding in november 2016 on my M235I (F22). It allowed me to disable the "fake" engine sound from the ASD Module
> 
> ...


Latest software is always found in OP. Not ever dealership visit results in programming, but updated firmware usually requires new set of PSdZ. You will know if you get any read errors.


----------



## Brixm (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks a lot @Almaretto!

I've let them the car to investigate an issue with a speaker... And told me they did some software update. So I'm wondering if they've seen a fault with the ASD and maybe flashed it back to "default". 

I'll know when I get the car back!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Brixm said:


> Thanks a lot @Almaretto!
> 
> I've let them the car to investigate an issue with a speaker... And told me they did some software update. So I'm wondering if they've seen a fault with the ASD and maybe flashed it back to "default".
> 
> I'll know when I get the car back!


They will not individually code settings, but part of flashing is VO coding back to factory values.


----------



## lax01 (Feb 27, 2006)

How long does it generally take to get the activation code when originally installing?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lax01 said:


> How long does it generally take to get the activation code when originally installing?
> 
> Thanks


It varies widely based on TokenMaster's schedule.


----------



## lax01 (Feb 27, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> It varies widely based on TokenMaster's schedule.


Got it...I also see 2.9.11+ is out on his site (PRO 2.9.11 Build 306 as of 10/8)...the files in the OP (Mega) are still on 2.7.1.135

Assuming you'd want to update Launcher to the latest version right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lax01 said:


> Got it...I also see 2.9.11+ is out on his site (PRO 2.9.11 Build 306 as of 10/8)...the files in the OP (Mega) are still on 2.7.1.135
> 
> Assuming you'd want to update Launcher to the latest version right?


It is two different versions, the latest of which are:

ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.7.1_Build_135.msi
ESysLauncherPROSetup_2.9.11_Build_306

PRO can only be obtained from TokenMaster himself.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is two different versions, the latest of which are:
> 
> ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.7.1_Build_135.msi
> ESysLauncherPROSetup_2.9.11_Build_306
> ...


Looking to code a 2017 X3 but cannot see the gateway. Are there updated coding files available?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dagoo98 said:


> Looking to code a 2017 X3 but cannot see the gateway. Are there updated coding files available?


Latest files always found in OP. Can you attach screenshot where you are having trouble?


----------



## Mten59 (Oct 9, 2017)

hello, I can write new VIN with PSdZData Lite or I need complete PSdZData ?


----------



## lax01 (Feb 27, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is two different versions, the latest of which are:
> 
> ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.7.1_Build_135.msi
> ESysLauncherPROSetup_2.9.11_Build_306
> ...


Mind explaining difference...?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lax01 said:


> Mind explaining difference...?












http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2015/05/e-sys-launcher-20-pro-and-premium.html


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello, I know that I may not ask in the right place, but maybe someone can help me.

I retrofited an ATM on my car, and everything was working OK until I wanted to upgrade firmware inside it. I used 62.2 database and because Esys couldn't find corect hardware I used HW-IDs from SVT actual, update worked OK, but after finished NO MORE DATA connection.

GPS is still working but DATA connection not. In ISTA D , ATM says it is connected to network and roaming, but .... nothing.

Now, ATM came with: BTLD_000026A2_001_031_002
FLSFL_000026A3_001_031_002
HWEL_00002AD7_113_001_001
SWFL_000026A4_001_031_002
SWFL_000026A5_001_031_002
SWFL_000026A6_001_031_002
SWFL_000026A7_001_031_002

As I can't make Esys to find correct HWEL with all FA that I tried using 62.2 database, I'm thinking to find and older database. So maybe someone has older databases and can search for files that I wrote earlyer and can tell me what database to use, at least to revert back the upgrade.

ATM came from an G12 20.10.2015.

Thank you and advance.


----------



## AdrianE (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi all!!

I will really appreciate ur help.

I was trying to code BDC BODY options in my f56 but I am getting and error.

*BDC_BODY 
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000017BE_062_010_112 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000017be_062_010_112" not found (C012)
*

I have downloaded latest PSdZData files, but seems is not available.

Could someone plz share this CAFD file???

Best!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AdrianE said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> I will really appreciate ur help.
> 
> ...


It is in latest 62.5, so either you have the CAFD or you don't have the latest PSdZData.

If you don't have it, download and copy to C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd:

cafd_000017be.caf.062_010_112:
https://mega.nz/#!x0gzzSoJ!1K6ysk9Pl_aUmKQ21wyeQUmSBHjqOIdvn77W9nViEeA


----------



## enry77 (Nov 5, 2017)

thankss


----------



## AdrianE (Nov 2, 2017)

Hey!!! 

Thanks a lot for ur quick response!

Let me try, I will give my comments.

Best!


----------



## seabass23 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm trying to do a new install using the newest software. I removed all old versions. 

When attempting to generate the token, E-Sys Launcher Premium is giving me an error: "Invalid provider type specified." 

Any ideas?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

seabass23 said:


> I'm trying to do a new install using the newest software. I removed all old versions.
> 
> When attempting to generate the token, E-Sys Launcher Premium is giving me an error: "Invalid provider type specified."
> 
> Any ideas?


Sorry, no idea.


----------



## AlphaBetaX5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello coders,

My laptop is loaded with:
ISTA+, 
ISTA-P
NCS-expert
ToolSet32
Inpa
And other programs coming in the package on Mega. 

I am trying to do some coding on my 2009 X5 E70. 

My cable is k-dcan. 

How can I code:
“automatically lock doors after x minutes “
“Automatically roll up windows after x minutes “
“Automatically fold mirrors after x minutes”

I’m sure it is a pretty basic coding task. I’m new to coding (have successfully coded an agm battery before, so I’m familiar, just need some tips)

Thanks so much 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaBetaX5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Another question, 

Is it possible to update the CCC display software/firmware? 


I have seen different displays and different menus on e70s. Mine doesn’t have them. 

Not sure if the display with a curvy or arc shape menu is newer.

So can/how I update that?


Can I basically do any software updating on the car? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AlphaBetaX5 said:


> Hello coders,
> 
> My laptop is loaded with:
> 
> I'm sure it is a pretty basic coding task. I'm new to coding (have successfully coded an agm battery before, so I'm familiar, just need some tips)


This thread is for Fxx/Ixx/Gxx-series BMW's, which uses different cables and software than E-series.

You just need NCSExpert and K+DCAN, but I will not be much help since I never coded E-series


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Installed Launcher Premium 2.7.1 Build 135 in a new Win 10 laptop and install never asks to create token. E-Sys installed successfully but no token anywhere. Uninstalled Launcher, reinstalled and the same thing. Any idea of why this is?


----------



## Arildopc (Aug 28, 2017)

Technic said:


> Installed Launcher Premium 2.7.1 Build 135 in a new Win 10 laptop and install never asks to create token. E-Sys installed successfully but no token anywhere. Uninstalled Launcher, reinstalled and the same thing. Any idea of why this is?


You use launcher to start esys?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Arildopc said:


> You use launcher to start esys?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct.

EDIT: problem fixed. Deleted all and reinstall.


----------



## anees (Feb 7, 2016)

Can I have the links to full psdzdata please ? Many thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

anees said:


> Can I have the links to full psdzdata please ? Many thanks


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=901081&page=58


----------



## valrossi (Jul 23, 2014)

Can I have the links to full psdzdata please ? Thank you

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

valrossi said:


> Can I have the links to full psdzdata please ? Thank you
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Look one post above yours.


----------



## Rob_Korea (Dec 25, 2016)

Does anyone know if Launcher 3.0 available to download yet? I see on TolkenMasters website details of the release, but I do not see mention of how to download it on the website or these forums. 

Cheers and happy new year!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rob_Korea said:


> Does anyone know if Launcher 3.0 available to download yet? I see on TolkenMasters website details of the release, but I do not see mention of how to download it on the website or these forums.
> 
> Cheers and happy new year!


Since December 23 and already an update. There is only a Pro version and must be acquired directly from developer.


----------



## Rob_Korea (Dec 25, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Since December 23 and already an update. There is only a Pro version and must be acquired directly from developer.


Cheers, Almaretto.


----------



## ZiMMie (Nov 29, 2006)

coolpix99 said:


> Need some help here.
> 
> I couldn't proceed further trying to generate token with E-Sys Launcher Premium V2.7.1.135. So after entering the PIN + Confirm and I hit 'Generate Token' at the EST Software Token page , the message
> 
> ...


Does anyone have a solution for this, im having the same issue.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ZiMMie said:


> Does anyone have a solution for this, im having the same issue.


Yes. get new Launcher PRO 3.x version.


----------



## apollo.ab (Jun 8, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. get new Launcher PRO 3.x version.


I have also same problem as above, launcher stop working from yesterday and asking to enter pin. Shawnsheridan can you advise pleae is it possible to settle that problem or it done specially in order to stop using of the launcher premium? Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

apollo.ab said:


> I have also same problem as above, launcher stop working from yesterday and asking to enter pin. Shawnsheridan can you advise pleae is it possible to settle that problem or it done specially in order to stop using of the launcher premium? Thanks in advance


The issue is that E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM's builtin .EST Token Generator is programmed to make .EST token with expiration date of 12/31/2017 (NotValidAfter="2017-12-31"), and that is today. Every single Launcher PREMIUM version died today. So, you must get Launcher PRO 3.x, or play date games with your PC; however, the latter is not so easy as Launcher PREMIUM has builtin logic to check for date manipulation, which is why people are having to resort to a Clean Windows Install, Date Change, then Launcher PREMIUM Install. If you are running Windows in a VM, maybe that is palatable, but if Windows is primary OS, it's simply not feasible.


----------



## colin.acheson (Dec 31, 2017)

*RE: E-Sys Launcher Premium*

Last week I installed E-Sys v3.27.1, Psdzdata 3.63.3, and the current version of the Launcher. Everything worked fine up to and including connection to the vehicle so I put it away, planning to resume experimentation yesterday, whereupon I discovered that the launcher didn't work any more. Does anyone know if TokenMaster will be making the Pro version 3.0 available for download?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

colin.acheson said:


> Last week I installed E-Sys v3.27.1, Psdzdata 3.63.3, and the current version of the Launcher. Everything worked fine up to and including connection to the vehicle so I put it away, planning to resume experimentation yesterday, whereupon I discovered that the launcher didn't work any more. Does anyone know if TokenMaster will be making the Pro version 3.0 available for download?


It is available. You just must get online login to create activation code to use. See instructions in OP.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

colin.acheson said:


> Last week I installed E-Sys v3.27.1, Psdzdata 3.63.3, and the current version of the Launcher. Everything worked fine up to and including connection to the vehicle so I put it away, planning to resume experimentation yesterday, whereupon I discovered that the launcher didn't work any more. Does anyone know if TokenMaster will be making the Pro version 3.0 available for download?


It is officially released. Contact him.


----------



## colin.acheson (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank you for that information, Almaretto and shawnsheridan. Upon running into the issue with Premium yesterday I sent an e-mail to [email protected] so I'll wait to hear from him.


----------



## lax01 (Feb 27, 2006)

Guess I should have flashed my car before 12/31 haha


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

lax01 said:


> Guess I should have flashed my car before 12/31 haha


You do not need Launcher to flash, but you would afterwards to re-code.


----------



## lax01 (Feb 27, 2006)

Almaretto said:


> You do not need Launcher to flash, but you would afterwards to re-code.


Meaning...use INPA+ to flash?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

lax01 said:


> Meaning...use INPA+ to flash?


Use E-sys, without Launcher, to flash.
Use E-sys with Launcher to FDL code.


----------



## lax01 (Feb 27, 2006)

Almaretto said:


> Use E-sys, without Launcher, to flash.
> Use E-sys with Launcher to FDL code.


oh ok...I haven't really dug into all of it yet (so I'm a n00b) and I thought E-Sys wouldn't actually launch without Launcher...I did all the necessary coding through Bimmercode (again, n00b) but I wanted to learn some real coding...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

lax01 said:


> oh ok...I haven't really dug into all of it yet (so I'm a n00b) and I thought E-Sys wouldn't actually launch without Launcher...I did all the necessary coding through Bimmercode (again, n00b) but I wanted to learn some real coding...


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8481062&postcount=1


----------



## Billfitz (Feb 3, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is officially released. Contact him.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but it appears that to get Launcher 3.x you must make a $50 donation?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Billfitz said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it appears that to get Launcher 3.x you must make a $50 donation?


Donation to a non-profit organization and show proof. No money goes to developer.


----------



## danielh83 (Apr 23, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Donation to a non-profit organization and show proof. No money goes to developer.


How does it work? So in general I write a mail to tokenmaster and waiting/hoping for a reply? Or do I just donate i.e. to Wikipedia 50 $ and send him proof immediately? Unfortunately although he stated in his post, its not very clear how to get the new Pro Version


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

danielh83 said:


> How does it work? So in general I write a mail to tokenmaster and waiting/hoping for a reply? Or do I just donate i.e. to Wikipedia 50 $ and send him proof immediately? Unfortunately although he stated in his post, its not very clear how to get the new Pro Version


I was thinking more like St Jude's Children's Hospital. Yes, you write email then gets back when he can. It is up to you whether you write first with just initial inquiry or also with proof.


----------



## danielh83 (Apr 23, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> I was thinking more like St Jude's Children's Hospital. Yes, you write email then gets back when he can. It is up to you whether you write first with just initial inquiry or also with proof.


Well okay, as I am from Germany that would be not my first guess ;-) So which donations would be accepted? Would be something like Unicef accepted?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

danielh83 said:


> Well okay, as I am from Germany that would be not my first guess ;-) So which donations would be accepted? Would be something like Unicef accepted?


I know not and do not make that call. Write developer and ask directly for acceptable donations and proof.


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. get new Launcher PRO 3.x version.


Hi Shawn,

Can PM me the link

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTKT said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can PM me the link
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Only possible to get from Developer TokenMatser ([email protected]),


----------



## hohodsj (Aug 2, 2017)

I just contact Launcher Pro Developer, and he replied "NOTE: If you are inquiring about Launcher Premium, it is no longer supported and I no longer issue activation codes." 
Where can I get Launcher Premium 3.x?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

hohodsj said:


> I just contact Launcher Pro Developer, and he replied "NOTE: If you are inquiring about Launcher Premium, it is no longer supported and I no longer issue activation codes."
> Where can I get Launcher Premium 3.x?


There is no Premium 3.x. There is only Pro 3.x. You got automated response and just need to wait for real response.


----------



## hohodsj (Aug 2, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> There is no Premium 3.x. There is only Pro 3.x. You got automated response and just need to wait for real response.


Thank you! I will just wait!


----------



## JumpY2k3 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello,
a friend in Germany asked me to change some codings with his new car (M235i, F22). I'm good known with coding tools for VAG-AG, Ford & other CAN-Tools for automotive development so I think this should be no problem for me. Could you tell me which software should I use? It's really difficult to understand the big amount of different software for BMW coding, for the others it's always "one perfect software". 

I got BMW E-Net cable allready and have 2 month time to code the car until it will drive again, so I want to start reading manuals and software guidelines now. The biggest part to code is to deactivate all known airbags, except the airbag in the wheel and the co-driver front airbag. He got a cage for the car and is doing a full-racing rebuild, the car will not be driven on official roads in Germany but who wants to drive with error on a racing track? So he asked me to disable all airbags, if possible he will hold the wheel-airbag and the co-driver front airbag (it's accepted by the cage building). It this is not possible please tell, then I will deactive it to and will get it out of the car. (All other airbags are already out of the car & yes, I am allowed to do this ) 

Best regards
JumpY2k3


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

JumpY2k3 said:


> Hello,
> a friend in Germany asked me to change some codings with his new car (M235i, F22). I'm good known with coding tools for VAG-AG, Ford & other CAN-Tools for automotive development so I think this should be no problem for me. Could you tell me which software should I use? It's really difficult to understand the big amount of different software for BMW coding, for the others it's always "one perfect software".
> 
> I got BMW E-Net cable allready and have 2 month time to code the car until it will drive again, so I want to start reading manuals and software guidelines now. The biggest part to code is to deactivate all known airbags, except the airbag in the wheel and the co-driver front airbag. He got a cage for the car and is doing a full-racing rebuild, the car will not be driven on official roads in Germany but who wants to drive with error on a racing track? So he asked me to disable all airbags, if possible he will hold the wheel-airbag and the co-driver front airbag (it's accepted by the cage building). It this is not possible please tell, then I will deactive it to and will get it out of the car. (All other airbags are already out of the car & yes, I am allowed to do this )
> ...


In OP, there is link to Complete Software & Interface Overview and Coding: Getting Started Guides, Tips, & Cheat Sheets.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

1. I heard that is not possible to code the most recent cars that have NBT_EVO. Does that information proceed?

2. I have 2 PC's. Can I install new Launcher Pro on my two computers or do I have to pay U$ 50,00 for every PC I would like to have it?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

matteis said:


> 1. I heard that is not possible to code the most recent cars that have NBT_EVO. Does that information proceed?
> 
> 2. I have 2 PC's. Can I install new Launcher Pro on my two computers or do I have to pay U$ 50,00 for every PC I would like to have it?


1. No. I code G-series and other NBT2 vehicles all the time.
2. You get two activation codes so you can install on both if you desire.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> 1. No. I code G-series and other NBT2 vehicles all the time.
> 2. You get two activation codes so you can install on both if you desire.


Tks... so:

1.What if I want to remote coding a car? Do I have to buy another activation code?
2. If the 1 above is true, I understand that if I get me a new PC with an updated Windows, I will have to buy another activation code, right?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

matteis said:


> Tks... so:
> 
> 1.What if I want to remote coding a car? Do I have to buy another activation code?
> 2. If the 1 above is true, I understand that if I get me a new PC with an updated Windows, I will have to buy another activation code, right?


1. Use a VPN. If you do not know how, then yes.
2. Contact developer.


----------



## Starmanager (Feb 28, 2015)

*Where to get the new launcher*

Hi, my Launcher is outdatet and asks for make a token again and again. Is there a new launcher out? Where can I get it for privat people? 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Starmanager said:


> Hi, my Launcher is outdatet and asks for make a token again and again. Is there a new launcher out? Where can I get it for privat people?
> Thanks a lot.


Know issue. Read PDF Instructions in OP.


----------



## Eric2007530i (Aug 24, 2006)

I am a recently licensed user of version 2.9.15.333 Pro. How do I obtain the upgrade to version 3.0?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Eric2007530i said:


> I am a recently licensed user of version 2.9.15.333 Pro. How do I obtain the upgrade to version 3.0?


Contact developer. You need website access to generate activation code.


----------



## vSlav (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi all.
In the last 4 days TM responded to someone on the email?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vSlav said:


> Hi all.
> In the last 4 days TM responded to someone on the email?


Hundreds of emails.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcospoffo said:


> I do not remember if any messages appeared. I do not think so.
> I do not know what "updated FAFP" is.
> 
> I think the FA is compatible. I added 2TB and also 544.


Again, VO Code with factory original FA. Do you have error then? If not, then modified FA is unacceptable in some way.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dmann93 said:


> Hi, can someone tell me when the 63.4 Version or maybe 64.1 version will arrive ?
> 
> THX and Greetings


No ETA.



mini said:


> Why is everybody using older version 3.27 instead of newer versions?


No advantage to using newer versions and 3.27 is error free for using External Transmitter, injecting CAFD, and Coding-Verification.



marcospoffo said:


> I do not remember if any messages appeared. I do not think so.
> I do not know what "updated FAFP" is.
> 
> I think the FA is compatible. I added 2TB and also 544.


It will be something like this:

[DKOMBI2 - 60] prepareECUforCoding started
[DKOMBI2 - 60] There was an error during TAL execution, please check the log files.
[DKOMBI2 - 60] - [Exception - UNKNOWN] CAF cafd_00002660-007_003_074 does not support FA2FP version 001.000.082 for G011. Minimum required version is 001.000.083. Please use current PDX template!

Individually, they can be valid SALAPA, but as a whole there can still be incompatibilities.


----------



## Beigecoat (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi, Shawn:

Could you please PM me the link to the latest psdzdata? My F56 has been updated by dealership... 

Thanks.


----------



## ir.awhd (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey Shawn 

Could you send me the link for the lastest lite PSdZData?
Thx ;D


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Beigecoat said:


> Hi, Shawn:
> 
> Could you please PM me the link to the latest psdzdata? My F56 has been updated by dealership...
> 
> Thanks.





ir.awhd said:


> Hey Shawn
> 
> Could you send me the link for the lastest lite PSdZData?
> Thx ;D


Self service. Links in OP.


----------



## Yifrakh (Jan 26, 2018)

*I'm looking for psdzdata V54.2 or a newer.*

Hi Guy/Gals,
I'm looking for psdzdata V54.2 or a newer does anyone know where I can download it from?

Thank you.


----------



## blexi (Jun 30, 2015)

I am currently using E-Sys 3.24.3 with PSdZData v56 and Launcher Premium 2.0.7 to code my 2013 X3. I have had zero problems until the launcher stopped working. When I update to Launcher 2.8, should I go ahead and install the latest E-Sys and PSdZData?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blexi said:


> I am currently using E-Sys 3.24.3 with PSdZData v56 and Launcher Premium 2.0.7 to code my 2013 X3. I have had zero problems until the launcher stopped working. When I update to Launcher 2.8, should I go ahead and install the latest E-Sys and PSdZData?


No need. Launcher PREMIUM 2.8 supposerts E-Sys 3.24.x. Until If and when car is programmed be dealership, you have no need to udpate.


----------



## blexi (Jun 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No need. Launcher PREMIUM 2.8 supposerts E-Sys 3.24.x. Until If and when car is programmed be dealership, you have no need to udpate.


Alright, thanks so much Shawn! :thumbup:


----------



## Yifrakh (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi,
I have a 2010 550i GT and need to replace the crankcase hoses. I would like to do it myself and since I couldn't find instructions or Video on YouTube I ask that if you guys know where to get the TIS for that car I'd really appreciate it.
I also want to replace the wheel bearings and the air suspension in the rear.

Thank you.


----------



## Yifrakh (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi,
I have a 2010 550i GT and need to replace the crankcase hoses. I would like to do it myself and since I couldn't find instructions or Video on YouTube I ask that if you guys know where to get the TIS for that car I'd really appreciate it.
I also want to replace the wheel bearings and the air suspension in the rear.

Thank you.


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

Yifrakh said:


> Hi,
> I have a 2010 550i GT and need to replace the crankcase hoses. I would like to do it myself and since I couldn't find instructions or Video on YouTube I ask that if you guys know where to get the TIS for that car I'd really appreciate it.
> I also want to replace the wheel bearings and the air suspension in the rear.
> 
> Thank you.


I suggest you post this in the F07 forum rather than the ESYS download forum.

www.newtis.info is where you need to look.


----------



## 2011X3Owner1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey, guys, I have a question regarding the extraction of the full psdzdata set:

Once I downloaded all the compressed files, do I need to extract the rar files one by one or is there a way to have the extracted to the same folder automatically?

I tried to extract the second one but I got a warning asking me if I want to overwrite the folders. There are folders with same names from the different files so I am not sure if the latter ones will overwrite the previous ones or just combining the contents.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2011X3Owner1 said:


> Hey, guys, I have a question regarding the extraction of the full psdzdata set:
> 
> Once I downloaded all the compressed files, do I need to extract the rar files one by one or is there a way to have the extracted to the same folder automatically?
> 
> ...


With a multi-part archive (.rar, .zip. .7z, etc.) you always download all parts to same folder, and then open and extract ONLY part1.rar. All parts will be processed automatically.


----------



## marcospoffo (May 28, 2015)

Almaretto and shawnsheridan..

Just to report how I solved it.

The error was even after I put the correct file inside the CAFD folder.

So I returned the FA from the car to the orginal and even then I received the same error while giving Code in the ICM.

Entei decided to detect the CAFD for SWE and it worked. After that I was able to insert the changed FA.

Thank you.



Almaretto said:


> Before you hit close and saw that error, what was the text? If it says something about minimum pdx template, then you need updated FAFP. Otherwise, that could be incompatible FA code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcospoffo said:


> Almaretto and shawnsheridan..
> 
> Just to report how I solved it.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## deliyurek (May 5, 2015)

Hi,
im try to coding my F07 (5 GT from 2014) but i only see trimmed folder. Which version should i need to coding? I use now Esys 3.28.1 with Psdzdata 3.60.2.001pos
thank you
i i should to use newer ver. Pls pn for the links


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

deliyurek said:


> Hi,
> im try to coding my F07 (5 GT from 2014) but i only see trimmed folder. Which version should i need to coding? I use now Esys 3.28.1 with Psdzdata 3.60.2.001pos
> thank you
> i i should to use newer ver. Pls pn for the links


Use latest. PM sent.

Trimmed PSdZData means either E-Sys has Incorrect Target Connection, or you do not use E-Sys Launcher to open E-Sys, or you use E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM but select wrong car Series or this particular ECU CAFD is not mapped in E-Sys Launcher's CAFD Mapping Database.


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

Can anyone offer a solution to this error message when trying to open launcher premium 2.8.
I only use E-sys for my own personal car as a hobby.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vanduara37 said:


> Can anyone offer a solution to this error message when trying to open launcher premium 2.8.
> I only use E-sys for my own personal car as a hobby.


You can't use E-Sys 3.31.x with Launcher PREMIUM 2.8. Use older E-Sys version, preferably 3.27.1.


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

tomtom1701 said:


> Hi
> can someone send me a link for latest ESYS, please
> Thnks as well
> tomtom


Everything you need is specified in post #1 of this very same thread. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=10193333&postcount=1


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Multivan said:


> Hello. I need help...
> I have problem to get email with link(launcher pro 3.0) from Eli. My pro 2.0 worked fine now, but i need work with new data. Can You give me launcher pro 3? Thank You in advance!!! Sorry for my english)))


Only TM can provide access to website. How long have you been waiting?


----------



## Multivan (Sep 28, 2015)

First email about pro3, was at 26.12.2017. Before i have no problem with it. I send email and Eli send links, everything was fine.


----------



## shafeeq (Oct 25, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Can you launch E-sys directly?
> 
> Did you check Windows Event viewer?


Thanks for the reply.

Yes, I'm able to launch E-sys directly with no issues.

I've checked Event Viewer and there are files pertaining to the crash. Attached is a screen shot of the app when it fails to launch.


----------



## jmydesigner (Jan 14, 2018)

hello, is LAUNCHER premium 2.8 still usable working and is it free? do i need activation from tokenmaster?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jmydesigner said:


> hello, is LAUNCHER premium 2.8 still usable working and is it free? do i need activation from tokenmaster?


Yes. Activation depends...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jmydesigner said:


> hello, is LAUNCHER premium 2.8 still usable working and is it free? do i need activation from tokenmaster?


activation if in restricted country or vm.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shafeeq said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes, I'm able to launch E-sys directly with no issues.
> 
> I've checked Event Viewer and there are files pertaining to the crash. Attached is a screen shot of the app when it fails to launch.


Sorry, I have no idea.


----------



## marcospoffo (May 28, 2015)

I'm trying to install on my other notbook.

The Esys launcher installs perfectly. But to open this error appears. Any idea?


----------



## LowTEC-Derbo (Mar 31, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. Activation depends...


How does it work still?  PM?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LowTEC-Derbo said:


> How does it work still?  PM?


How does what work? I don't understand what you're asking. :dunno:


----------



## mikef20 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi I used to code my f20 with succes, but it goes to bmw for a problem and they update
now I am on f20-17-11-540.

I downloaded esys 3.31 and pszd 63, but it does not connect anymore

Kiss connection errror at startup and when i try to connect the list with all model is not populated. What Am i doing wrong ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikef20 said:


> Hi I used to code my f20 with succes, but it goes to bmw for a problem and they update
> now I am on f20-17-11-540.
> 
> I downloaded esys 3.31 and pszd 63, but it does not connect anymore
> ...


No telling. Likely bad software / setup. Start over again with correct everything. PM sent.


----------



## eneka (Dec 10, 2007)

Using launcher premium 2.8 and the activation gets randomly triggered...yesterday it was working fine and now it's asking for an activation code. Anyone encountered this as well? I'm in the US, Windows 10 x64. Sometimes I'll run a VPN but not right now.

Edit: removed my chinese keyboard and it started working again:dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eneka said:


> Using launcher premium 2.8 and the activation gets randomly triggered...yesterday it was working fine and now it's asking for an activation code. Anyone encountered this as well? I'm in the US, Windows 10 x64. Sometimes I'll run a VPN but not right now.
> 
> Edit: removed my chinese keyboard and it started working again:dunno:


Non English Keyboard will trigger Activation Requirement.


----------



## mikef20 (Feb 9, 2018)

Works perfectly with your solution ! Thanks a lot for your ultra quick answer and for the quality of your work !



shawnsheridan said:


> No telling. Likely bad software / setup. Start over again with correct everything. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikef20 said:


> Works perfectly with your solution ! Thanks a lot for your ultra quick answer and for the quality of your work !


:thumbup:


----------



## grinny11 (Jan 14, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Non English Keyboard will trigger Activation Requirement.


Do you know if TokenMaster is fulfilling codes for people on VM's for Premium. Haven't heard anything in two weeks...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grinny11 said:


> Do you know if TokenMaster is fulfilling codes for people on VM's for Premium. Haven't heard anything in two weeks...


Yes, possible.


----------



## johnnytx (Jan 10, 2015)

@Almaretto and @shawnsheridan... you guys have the patience of f***ing angels! The number of these f**ktards who don't bother to read the Original g-damn Post and just ask you the same idiotic questions over and over again is astounding. You are both amazingly helpful, and I appreciate the time and work you've put into this. I'm still trying to learn before I start coding, and this thread (and others you've started) are very, very helpful. THANK YOU! :bow:

The thought that these people who can't read / follow instructions are setting out to code their cars... Dealerships around the world are going to clean up on re-coding factory defaults when this reaches its logical conclusion.

Now having said all that, where I do I find the files to install e-sys and the launcher again?  I kid, I kid!!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

drunkm0nk3y said:


> Not sure if this is a PSDZ data issue? I am trying to code out the 3 led sidemarker lights in the f30 lci led headlights. using e.sys 3.28 with esys launcher 2.8 with psdz light 3.63.3.
> 
> I am going to FLE 44 and 43
> 
> ...


It is displaying correctly.


----------



## drunkm0nk3y (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes . The only thing I don't see is f030wert just 01_value instead

whoops sorry i thought you asked me a question. 

ok, so in reality i am assuming f030wert = 01_value?


----------



## BMWDenmark (Aug 25, 2015)

Tricky problem with E-Sys and Premier Launcher. Tried using two laptops - one with Win10 and one with Win7. When using the laptop with Win10 Premier Launcher (ver. 2.8.0) works and the Token key is generated. However E-sys 3.27.1 starts and loads data, but stops before loading the main window. When trying using Win7 i have problems with Premier Launcher. The program crashes. Any idea how til handle the problems?


----------



## Ababians (Feb 18, 2016)

I have the same problem about dkombi trimmed cafd file.

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

drunkm0nk3y said:


> Yes . The only thing I don't see is f030wert just 01_value instead
> 
> whoops sorry i thought you asked me a question.
> 
> ok, so in reality i am assuming f030wert = 01_value?


Why are you assuming it should be something other than what you find?


----------



## drunkm0nk3y (Feb 16, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Why are you assuming it should be something other than what you find?


Just based on other posts I've searched here on The fle and led sidemarker.

All have said / shown f030

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

drunkm0nk3y said:


> Just based on other posts I've searched here on The fle and led sidemarker.
> 
> All have said / shown f030


Alright. I do not recall ever reading it that way.

But, all car cares about is werte values.


----------



## drunkm0nk3y (Feb 16, 2015)

Sweet, and just tried it. and it did code it out. 

Thanks!


----------



## marcospoffo (May 28, 2015)

Hello. I forgot to start my engine. And now I had a mistake in my Fem_body.

* "cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255" not found! "

I killed my module?

When I try to* detect the CAFD of SWE* I get the following error:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcospoffo said:


> Hello. I forgot to start my engine. And now I had a mistake in my Fem_body.
> 
> * "cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255" not found! "
> 
> ...


You must try a different I-Step Shipment or flash ECU.


----------



## marcospoffo (May 28, 2015)

How do you load another Istep?



shawnsheridan said:


> You must try a different I-Step Shipment or flash ECU.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcospoffo said:


> How do you load another Istep?


Sorry, that was supposed to read a "different psdzdata version", not I-Step Current.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> Blocks are from foreign language. Only use authors you want.


Initially, I only got your cheat code. But it wasn't showing any entries for HU_NBT etc. Its almost as if there is a complete mismatch at module level.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Motorboat411 said:


> Initially, I only got your cheat code. But it wasn't showing any entries for HU_NBT etc. Its almost as if there is a complete mismatch at module level.


Mine has NBT entries, but I tried not to include entries from other authors.


----------



## shockedlattice (Mar 7, 2018)

Has anyone been able to get hold of Tokenmaster lately? While I certainly understand he needs to spend time with family, I sent him confirmation of my $50 donation on 2/12/18 with no response.

I'd love to use Premium 2.8 but I'm on a Macbook needing to use a VM so also need an activation code. 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2016)

Great thread


----------



## icho68 (Nov 25, 2017)

hello guys,

I have installed e-sys 3.28.1 and Esys Launcher 2.7.1 following instructions 
when i launch esys launcher don`t see option for the path to esys and cant generate token.
Anybody to advise what i`m doing wrong

thanks


----------



## icho68 (Nov 25, 2017)

hello guys,

I have installed e-sys 3.28.1 and Esys Launcher 2.7.1 following instructions 
when i launch esys launcher don`t see option for the path to esys and cant generate token.
Anybody to advise what i`m doing wrong

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

icho68 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I have installed e-sys 3.28.1 and Esys Launcher 2.7.1 following instructions
> when i launch esys launcher don`t see option for the path to esys and cant generate token.
> ...


You need to update to Launcher PREMIUM 2.8. Redownload latest.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

icho68 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I have installed e-sys 3.28.1 and Esys Launcher 2.7.1 following instructions
> when i launch esys launcher don`t see option for the path to esys and cant generate token.
> ...


Using wrong launcher and expecting to see path.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> Hello Shawn, could I get some links to latest e-sys / launcher / pszdata lite?
> Thanks a bunch!


What is wrong with the links is Post #1? :dunno:


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

LOL i see that a few things have changed, it used to be via PM. I'm glad it changed! Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> LOL i see that a few things have changed, it used to be via PM. I'm glad it changed! Thx


:thumbup:


----------



## recoriz (Mar 25, 2018)

Will that launcher work now, or is it expired, I seem to have a problem viewing all of the files in FA and coding

Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

recoriz said:


> Will that launcher work now, or is it expired, I seem to have a problem viewing all of the files in FA and coding
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


Launcher PREMIUM 2.8 is not expired


----------



## recoriz (Mar 25, 2018)

where can I find the link for 2.8...I meant that prior versions were and I haven't had luck. I've been on forums all day searching for a way to code. maybe u can direct me to the appropriate versions of e sys, e sys launcher and data

Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

recoriz said:


> where can I find the link for 2.8...I meant that prior versions were and I haven't had luck. I've been on forums all day searching for a way to code. maybe u can direct me to the appropriate versions of e sys, e sys launcher and data
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


Links are in Post #1.


----------



## recoriz (Mar 25, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Links are in Post #1.


thank you shawnsheridan so if I use launcher 2.8 and Psdzdata 4 with e sys 3.27.1 they should work well together?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

recoriz said:


> thank you shawnsheridan so if I use launcher 2.8 and Psdzdata 4 with e sys 3.27.1 they should work well together?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


Correct.


----------



## recoriz (Mar 25, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Correct.


thanks again shawnsheridan I got it up and running now I'm coding video In motion so far it's going good

Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

recoriz said:


> thanks again shawnsheridan I got it up and running now I'm coding video In motion so far it's going good
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


:thumbup:


----------



## recoriz (Mar 25, 2018)

ok, I think I need help

Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## recoriz (Mar 25, 2018)

After coding lights started going off and video in motion still not working

Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## recoriz (Mar 25, 2018)

I went into hu cic and found 3000 hmi, changed video nur mit handbremse to nicht aktiv...and both speedlock x werte to FF both say nicht aktiv

Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

recoriz said:


> ok, I think I need help
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app





recoriz said:


> I went into hu cic and found 3000 hmi, changed video nur mit handbremse to nicht aktiv...and both speedlock x werte to FF both say nicht aktiv
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app





recoriz said:


> After coding lights started going off and video in motion still not working
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## musa (Jul 19, 2006)

Running E-Sys v3.27 on Surface Pro 4. E-Sys User Interface that displays on my Surface is almost unusable - most of the menus are not visible and cut-off. I've seen videos where E-Sys is large and clear. What should I do to make it look normal?

Thanks!


----------



## der_user (Aug 21, 2017)

musa said:


> Running E-Sys v3.27 on Surface Pro 4. E-Sys User Interface that displays on my Surface is almost unusable - most of the menus are not visible and cut-off. I've seen videos where E-Sys is large and clear. What should I do to make it look normal?
> 
> Thanks!


You have to setup the scale of your display down to 100%.Then it should fit.

Here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrbGaWusKt8you have a video about HowTo.


----------



## aakash2aki (Mar 27, 2018)

*Starting to code*

Hi,
I recently got my bmw, and wanted to code its bluetooth audio streaming,
can anyone please guide me, how can i start and what software/things I need,
would be very thankful,
Aakash


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aakash2aki said:


> Hi,
> I recently got my bmw, and wanted to code its bluetooth audio streaming,
> can anyone please guide me, how can i start and what software/things I need,
> would be very thankful,
> Aakash


PM sent.


----------



## jr973 (Feb 27, 2018)

*SP - DATEN Benefits*

Hi, What's the benefits to get latest SP-DATEN?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jr973 said:


> Hi, What's the benefits to get latest SP-DATEN?


Wong Thread. Thead Title is "*Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series Coding*". SP-Daten is for E-Series.


----------



## Imola.ZHP (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello Coding Community!

Could someone shoot me a PM with whatever came from the issue that began at the beginning of the year? I just happened to be setting up a fresh hard drive on my Mac on or about 12/30-12/31 but I kept getting the same error everyone was getting at that time.

One of our i3's goes in Friday for some warranty work and a software update, I would like to have everything ready to go to re-code when I get the car back.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Imola.ZHP said:


> Hello Coding Community!
> 
> Could someone shoot me a PM with whatever came from the issue that began at the beginning of the year? I just happened to be setting up a fresh hard drive on my Mac on or about 12/30-12/31 but I kept getting the same error everyone was getting at that time.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## xxiFear (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello BMW Community,

A friend of mine got his "new" BMW which is production year 07/2012.

He has 
- S6NHA Hands-free with USB interface and
- S6VAA CIC-Zusteuerung
Is it possible to enable audio bluetooth streaming?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xxiFear said:


> Hello BMW Community,
> 
> A friend of mine got his "new" BMW which is production year 07/2012.
> 
> ...


PM me the short VIN (last 7).


----------



## endless-corp (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello,

Is anyone have link for e-sys 3.32?

Thank you


----------



## endless-corp (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello,

Is anyone have link for e-sys 3.32?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

endless-corp said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is anyone have link for e-sys 3.32?
> 
> Thank you


Not even released yet. And why would you need it if it was? E-Sys 3.27.1 is still best option over 3.28 and 3.30, and 3.31. :dunno:


----------



## ck21 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi,

my car (F48) was reprogrammed today and all my coding is now gone. And, as you can guess, I can no longer re-code my car.
Do I "just" need updated PSdZData (I have currently v.60.0)? Do I need an updated E-sys as well (I have 3.28.1)?

Please help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ck21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> my car (F48) was reprogrammed today and all my coding is now gone. And, as you can guess, I can no longer re-code my car.
> Do I "just" need updated PSdZData (I have currently v.60.0)? Do I need an updated E-sys as well (I have 3.28.1)?
> ...


Just PSdZData needs updating. PM sent.


----------



## endless-corp (Jun 24, 2011)

Shawn,

I just read in tokenmaster launcher pro 3.1.0.116 release note that comparability for e-sys 3.32 was added and start looking for it. Just want to see what is new in 3.32.

Could you explain why is 2.27.1 better then newer versions?

*Thank you. *



shawnsheridan said:


> Not even released yet. And why would you need it if it was? E-Sys 3.27.1 is still best option over 3.28 and 3.30, and 3.31. :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

endless-corp said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I just read in tokenmaster launcher pro 3.1.0.116 release note that comparability for e-sys 3.32 was added and start looking for it. Just want to see what is new in 3.32.
> 
> ...


Seldom is anything ever added in new E-Sys versions.

New E-Sys versions since 3.27.1 have had PSdZData KIS issues.


----------



## endless-corp (Jun 24, 2011)

Shawn,

*Thank you.*



shawnsheridan said:


> Seldom is anything ever added in new E-Sys versions.
> 
> New E-Sys versions since 3.27.1 have had PSdZData KIS issues.


----------



## miguex (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi, I am trying to sign up the new https://www.fxxtokenmaster.com/Account/Login . Is there a way? or need to do something first? 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miguex said:


> Hi, I am trying to sign up the new https://www.fxxtokenmaster.com/Account/Login . Is there a way? or need to do something first?
> Thanks!


Yes. You need to get Account Access from Developer TokenMaster after completing Donation requirement.


----------



## miguex (Jun 14, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. You need to get Account Access from Developer TokenMaster after completing Donation requirement.


Yes, I donated and I have the code... and emailed several times to tokenmaster... he never replies lol...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miguex said:


> Yes, I donated and I have the code... and emailed several times to tokenmaster... he never replies lol...


Try again. I just traded email with him, so I know he's back and responding.


----------



## Mikej0h (Mar 27, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try again. I just traded email with him, so I know he's back and responding.


I can confirm.
Donated Tuesday, received my accesscode this morning.

EDIT: Check you SPAM folder though, TokenMasters e-mail was there...


----------



## ck21 (Nov 3, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just PSdZData needs updating. PM sent.


Thank you Shawn:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MichaelCT (Feb 6, 2018)

Dear Tokenmaster,

Try previous launcher activation code but cannot active NCD / CAFD Tool 0.5.2 and display invalid code, please help how to solve it


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

*Activation Code*

Due to laptop failure I have to reinstall Esys,
I installed Esys 3.27.1,
Latest PSdZData lite,
Launcher Premium v2.8.0.143.
all from opening post, however on start up of launcher premium I am being asked for an "Activation Code" is there any solution for this as I don,t have such a code ?

John


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

Solution was uninstall then reinstall and all ok.


----------



## 332701 (Sep 7, 2012)

I try to code my car which was reprogrammed last week,

Could someone please advise me? I am using: 

Windows on VMware, Windows, Region and Language setting English (United Kingdom)
E-Sys 3.27.1 (E-Sys is working perfectly)
Launcher Premium 2.8.0_143

When running Launcher Premium I still receive the activation code message, it used to work in the past.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

332701 said:


> I try to code my car which was reprogrammed last week,
> 
> Could someone please advise me? I am using:
> 
> ...


VM = Activation Request


----------



## 332701 (Sep 7, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> VM = Activation Request


I made a local installation now and it works. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## bgalakazam (Jul 13, 2013)

This is what I get in VMware Fusion. I have a Mac and don't have a Windows laptop. E-mailed the guy 2 weeks ago, no answer. So I am stuck and can't code from my MacBook? Installing Windows on it is not an option.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bgalakazam said:


> This is what I get in VMware Fusion. I have a Mac and don't have a Windows laptop. E-mailed the guy 2 weeks ago, no answer. So I am stuck and can't code from my MacBook? Installing Windows on it is not an option.
> 
> View attachment 789106


Correct, you can't code from Mac without the Activation Code.


----------



## devalian (Nov 8, 2015)

hi, anyone know why my launcher premium 2.8 asking for activation code when i installed on Windows 10 laptop, not in VM? 

i had emailed token master as well, with donation receipt. yet to get reply. 

my windows 10 build number is 1803 17133.1


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

devalian said:


> hi, anyone know why my launcher premium 2.8 asking for activation code when i installed on Windows 10 laptop, not in VM?
> 
> i had emailed token master as well, with donation receipt. yet to get reply.
> 
> my windows 10 build number is 1803 17133.1


Individuals in Asian, Italian, and Russian countries often require activation code.


----------



## devalian (Nov 8, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Individuals in Asian, Italian, and Russian countries often require activation code.


:rofl::rofl:

okay. hopefully token master would reply my mail soon.


----------



## marcospoffo (May 28, 2015)

How do I know which psdzdata version is this? v4.10.30_lite?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcospoffo said:


> How do I know which psdzdata version is this? v4.10.30_lite?


Version is in file name, same as always. It's version 4.10.30.


----------



## E61-520 (May 24, 2015)

What has happend to version numbers on psdzdata lite? Last time I downloaded it, it was v.62.5, but now it's v4.10.30. How is this newer version? Can somebody please explain to me? because I am confused now.

I had my F10 at service and the dealer has updated the car's software, so I guess I need the latest psdzdata version.


----------



## marcospoffo (May 28, 2015)

I have here the last version released before that which was v. 63.5.

In this kind of version I wanted to know.

My question is the same as the friend above



shawnsheridan said:


> Version is in file name, same as always. It's version 4.10.30.


----------



## ivanko (Apr 12, 2017)

BDC_BODY [40] [V507353]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000017BE_071_010_130 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000017be-071_010_130" not found! [C012]
Can anyone help out with this? I seem not to have the latest file. I have downloaded the lite version above. Version 4.10.30.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivanko said:


> BDC_BODY [40] [V507353]
> readCPS o.k.
> CAFD_000017BE_071_010_130 Fehler:
> File for "cafd_000017be-071_010_130" not found! [C012]
> Can anyone help out with this? I seem not to have the latest file. I have downloaded the lite version above. Version 4.10.30.


cafd_000017be.caf.071_010_130:
https://mega.nz/#!14xzVCZS!yh1Uij04sDObL39heYQ0SiF0_nC6Hp2eMJPSMSyX5RI


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E61-520 said:


> What has happend to version numbers on psdzdata lite? Last time I downloaded it, it was v.62.5, but now it's v4.10.30. How is this newer version? Can somebody please explain to me? because I am confused now.
> 
> I had my F10 at service and the dealer has updated the car's software, so I guess I need the latest psdzdata version.





marcospoffo said:


> I have here the last version released before that which was v. 63.5.
> 
> In this kind of version I wanted to know.
> 
> My question is the same as the friend above


You have latest version (well technically now v.4.10.42 is as it was just released). Older versions were pulled from ISTA/P (e.g. 63.x) whereas new versions are pulled from ISTA+ as ISTA/P no longer supports F/I/G Series.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey Shawn,

Would you mind sending me the link to the latest E-Sys, psdzdata and token gen please?
Greetings from Germany


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sebastianxhcx said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Would you mind sending me the link to the latest E-Sys, psdzdata and token gen please?
> Greetings from Germany




What is wrong with Links is Post #1?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=10193333&postcount=1


----------



## andreserrano (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey Shawn,

Would you mind sending me the link to the latest E-Sys, psdzdata and token gen please?
Greetings from Brazil


----------



## andreserrano (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey Shawn,

Would you mind sending me the link to the latest E-Sys, psdzdata and token gen please?
Greetings from Brazil


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andreserrano said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Would you mind sending me the link to the latest E-Sys, psdzdata and token gen please?
> Greetings from Brazil


Really? :tsk:

What did I just write in the Post above your Post?

THE LINKS ARE IN POST #1.


----------



## andreserrano (Feb 14, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Really? :tsk:
> 
> What did I just write in the Post above your Post?
> 
> THE LINKS ARE IN POST #1.


Im sorry man


----------



## andidegn (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi,

I have just had my cars ecu's re-flashed by BMW. So I went to re-apply my coding options. 
However, when I code the options, they show success, but they don't seem to actually apply and when I read out the FA again, the options are back to default.
Any idea why?

Using:
Windows 7
E-Sys 3.28.1
Launcher v2.7.1_Build_135
PSDZDATA LITE FROM DATA_SWI 4.10.41 04-2018


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andidegn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just had my cars ecu's re-flashed by BMW. So I went to re-apply my coding options.
> However, when I code the options, they show success, but they don't seem to actually apply and when I read out the FA again, the options are back to default.
> ...


Then use Code FDL to apply Coding Changes, not Code.


----------



## andidegn (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you, will try that tomorrow..


----------



## recoriz (Mar 25, 2018)

anyone kno where I can fun the pdc module in f10 550, I have no warning available from it and I can see it on esys but don't physically kno where it is. Any help?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## markusas (Aug 29, 2014)

build in JBBF


----------



## recoriz (Mar 25, 2018)

markusas said:


> build in JBBF


do you know where can I find that junction box in the car?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## kingofpoland (May 8, 2018)

I've been looking everywhere for the Esys Launcher.. i tokens site says hes overwhelmed and released version 2.8 which supposed to insert a token automatically.. and supposedly the link on 1st page has been updated.
i downloaded it and no go.. wont open.. i double click it then nothing happens. Not much in the forums out there troubleshooting wise. 
Any one can help ? i have tried other versions, they open just fine but those require tokens and token popup wont let me through.
Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

kingofpoland said:


> I've been looking everywhere for the Esys Launcher.. i tokens site says hes overwhelmed and released version 2.8 which supposed to insert a token automatically.. and supposedly the link on 1st page has been updated.
> i downloaded it and no go.. wont open.. i double click it then nothing happens. Not much in the forums out there troubleshooting wise.
> Any one can help ? i have tried other versions, they open just fine but those require tokens and token popup wont let me through.
> Thanks!


I keep post #1 updated. It has latest working premium launcher and psdzdata. Third part security suites as well as Windows UAC can prevent from launching.


----------



## joako (Jan 14, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> now v.4.10.42 is as it was just released


I think I need this version. I just got my car back from the dealers and they updated it to I-Step F010-18-03-530 and all the coding changes got wiped. I can connect in E-Sys and read the NBT module, but when I try to edit FDL I get an error about java.lang.NullPointerException.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

joako said:


> I think I need this version. I just got my car back from the dealers and they updated it to I-Step F010-18-03-530 and all the coding changes got wiped. I can connect in E-Sys and read the NBT module, but when I try to edit FDL I get an error about java.lang.NullPointerException.


"not found [C012]" is the only error that means you need to update PSdZdata.

Try using E-sys 3.27.1 or load ncd directly in FDL-Editor.

4.10.41 is posted in OP


----------



## gognuma (Feb 15, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> 4.10.41 is posted in OP


Hi Almaretto,

what do you mean by 4.10.41 is posted in OP?

I'm looking for the latest version of the Latest PSdZData_Lite.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gognuma said:


> Hi Almaretto,
> 
> what do you mean by 4.10.41 is posted in OP?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## recoriz (Mar 25, 2018)

what esys version will work on an e90 for coding? I have the lasted Launcher and esys and have been using them fine on my vehicle, but I have a friend with an 09 e90 and when I load the version launcher I have it doesn't show any e cars. Any help would be appreciated.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

recoriz said:


> what esys version will work on an e90 for coding? I have the lasted Launcher and esys and have been using them fine on my vehicle, but I have a friend with an 09 e90 and when I load the version launcher I have it doesn't show any e cars. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


None. It is for F / I / G Series Coding and Programming only.

E-Series uses NCS Expert for coding, and a DCAN Cable (USB) instead of an ENET (LAN) Cable.


----------



## recoriz (Mar 25, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> None. It is for F / I / G Series Coding and Programming only.
> 
> E-Series uses NCS Expert for coding, and a DCAN Cable (USB) instead of an ENET (LAN) Cable.


ok, makes sense I couldnt find anything. Thank you shawnsheridan where can I find NCS Expert. Do you kno If there is a diy for the DCAN cable?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

recoriz said:


> ok, makes sense I couldnt find anything. Thank you shawnsheridan where can I find NCS Expert. Do you kno If there is a diy for the DCAN cable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


You won't be making a DCAN Cable. It is not a simple dumb cable with resistor like ENET. It is much more complex. Save yourself a headache and get this:

DCAN Cable:
BimmerGeeks
https://www.bimmergeeks.net/product-page/bimmergeeks-pro-cable

PM sent


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gognuma said:


> Hi Almaretto,
> 
> what do you mean by 4.10.41 is posted in OP?
> 
> ...


PSDZDATA LITE FROM DATA_SWI 4.10.41 04-2018.rar

Link in OP never changes. I just upload newest PSdzdata


----------



## ngr2001 (May 31, 2018)

esysx looks interesting, does it work as good or better than token master, again want to safely code a 2018 x3 m40i

thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ngr2001 said:


> esysx looks interesting, does it work as good or better than token master, again want to safely code a 2018 x3 m40i
> 
> thanks.


Works the same as Launcher does.


----------



## ngr2001 (May 31, 2018)

Thank you,

odd that no one here is talking about ESYSX, everyone keeps throwing money at Token Master and getting nothing back, im surprised more people are not turning to esysx then.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ngr2001 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> odd that no one here is talking about ESYSX, everyone keeps throwing money at Token Master and getting nothing back, im surprised more people are not turning to esysx then.


:thumbup: TM is around and working as he posted new Launcher PRO 3.1.1 Build 133 release only 5 Days ago:


----------



## ngr2001 (May 31, 2018)

Question,

With his new version do you have to use Google Authenticator every time you launch the app, or just 1 time to register it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ngr2001 said:


> Question,
> 
> With his new version do you have to use Google Authenticator every time you launch the app, or just 1 time to register it.


I use Static Authentication, and it seems to be just initial time. I have no idea how Dynamic Authentication behaves though.


----------



## fate9834 (May 31, 2018)

Hi shawnsheridan,

Thanks for the active support for us newbies.
I just would like to ask a few questions:

1. I managed to code my 2018 F36 with the pre-configured VM from BMWCoding.online, with ESYS 3.28.1, ESYS Launcher premium & PSdZDATA v.63.3 Lite
I was following some Youtube tutorial, and selected "Read parameter from VCM" for vehicle-specific parameter (optional)". I also did not uncheck "Update VCM after TAL execution" and "Update MSM after TAL execution" in E-sys options (although I don't seem to see any of them actually got executed in the FDL coding log).
Now that I read the instruction in the first post, I just wonder whether the way I coded my car would do any harm. What would the above three options do exactly? Do I need to VO code my car back to factory settings following the correct procedure?

2. If I updated iDrive software version, does it resets my coding?

3. When I tried to read coded data for ECU DKOMBI, it gave me an error saying something like file does not exist. This means I need to update psdzdata, correct?

4. When I tried to edit FDL for ECU HKFM2, I didn't see any function names listed in the cheatsheet, but some numbers separated by dots or dashes (don't remember exactly). How do I fix this?

5. My car has PDC sensor front and rear, and only rear view camera. Currently, PDC sensor view will be automatically turned off when in Drive and the speed is above around 18kph. Is it possible to increase that speed to say 40kph? I tried increasing "V_SCHWELLE_2" but it did not work.

Any feedback is much appreciated!

Thanks,
fate9834


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fate9834 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> Thanks for the active support for us newbies.
> I just would like to ask a few questions:
> ...


1. No harm.
2. If by Update you mean Flash / Encode ECU, then yes.
3. If you have [CO12] Missing CAFD Error, then you need different PSdZData.
4. Trimmed PSdZData means either E-Sys has Incorrect Target Connection, or you do not use E-Sys Launcher to open E-Sys, or you use E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM but select wrong car Series or this particular ECU CAFD is not mapped in E-Sys Launcher's CAFD Mapping Database, or you have insufficient Java Memory in order for E-Sys Launcher to map it.
5. I have no idea. I never looked into changing it.


----------



## fate9834 (May 31, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1. No harm.
> 2. If by Update you mean Flash / Encode ECU, then yes.
> 3. If you have [CO12] Missing CAFD Error, then you need different PSdZData.
> 4. Trimmed PSdZData means either E-Sys has Incorrect Target Connection, or you do not use E-Sys Launcher to open E-Sys, or you use E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM but select wrong car Series or this particular ECU CAFD is not mapped in E-Sys Launcher's CAFD Mapping Database, or you have insufficient Java Memory in order for E-Sys Launcher to map it.
> 5. I have no idea. I never looked into changing it.


Hi shawn,

Thanks for the quick reply! 

1. it's good to hear that coding with those options does no harm to the car. I did some search and it seems that disabling the two update options can prevent warnings in FDL coding log. But just curious, why having '*NOTE: Do NOT select "Read parameters from VCM"' in "E-Sys - Install Instructions - v.15.pdf"? Cannot seem to find any reference to that option elsewhere.

2. By update I mean downloading software update file from www.bmw.com, put it in a USB stick and update by "iDrive Settings - Software Update".

4. When I opened E-sys launcher premium (it's an older version where token expired is end of 2017), I selected "F036" for car series. And when connecting to the car in E-sys, I selected F020 without _DIRECT for target.But I was also using a VM that has only 1 GB ram.

Am I selecting car series correct here?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fate9834 said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> ...


1. "Update VCM after TAL execution" and "Update MSM after TAL execution" in E-Sys Options is not about preventing coding warnings, it is about avoiding E-Sys automatically updating the cars stored configuration files when coding it. "Read parameters from VCM"' is to avoid connection / coding problems. It wont cause harm, but in some cases can prevent coding.
2. That is nothing more than a Bluetooth Software Update, and it has no affect on Coding. 
4. Yes.


----------



## fate9834 (May 31, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1. "Update VCM after TAL execution" and "Update MSM after TAL execution" in E-Sys Options is not about preventing coding warnings, it is about avoiding E-Sys automatically updating the cars stored configuration files when coding it. "Read parameters from VCM"' is to avoid connection / coding problems. It wont cause harm, but in some cases can prevent coding.
> 2. That is nothing more than a Bluetooth Software Update, and it has no affect on Coding.
> 4. Yes.


For 1, the way you put it kind of worries me... so how are the "stored configuration files" different from vehicle order? If I coded with "Update VCM after TAL execution" and "Update MSM after TAL execution", will my FA file be changed? Am I still able to VO code ECUs back to factory settings?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fate9834 said:


> For 1, the way you put it kind of worries me... so how are the "stored configuration files" different from vehicle order? If I coded with "Update VCM after TAL execution" and "Update MSM after TAL execution", will my FA file be changed? Am I still able to VO code ECUs back to factory settings?
> 
> Thanks!


Unless you modified your FA, then FA stored in car is still original.


----------



## fate9834 (May 31, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Unless you modified your FA, then FA stored in car is still original.


"modified your FA" means click "Edit" after reading vehicle order and use FA-editor to edit it?
I have never done that 

Big thanks to you!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fate9834 said:


> "modified your FA" means click "Edit" after reading vehicle order and use FA-editor to edit it?
> I have never done that
> 
> Big thanks to you!:thumbup::thumbup:


Yes, you're fine.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

fate9834 said:


> "modified your FA" means click "Edit" after reading vehicle order and use FA-editor to edit it?
> I have never done that
> 
> Big thanks to you!:thumbup::thumbup:


Modified FA means changing and writing to VCM. You can edit and used said version to push changes to car without changing vehicle profile.


----------



## frukti (Dec 30, 2017)

*helppp*

whay i get always error when i coding Bdc_body and than The cafd is corrupt

please help me

i have saved svt and when cafd corrupt i load this one i have saved and than coding but only one file change otehr one stay 255_255_255 please help i must code my car

i have bmw f 15

i attach some picture

sori for my english


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

frukti said:


> whay i get always error when i coding Bdc_body and than The cafd is corrupt
> 
> please help me
> 
> ...


If corrupt, then inject. You should not be loading SVT.


----------



## maff1980 (Jun 12, 2018)

*Correct version of PSdZ?*

I am going to use E-Sys 3.27.1 but it says you need to use a minimum version of 5.01.02 build of PSdZ is this correct as I can only see a download for 4.11.20 on this thread which some people are saying is the latest?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maff1980 said:


> I am going to use E-Sys 3.27.1 but it says you need to use a minimum version of 5.01.02 build of PSdZ is this correct as I can only see a download for 4.11.20 on this thread which some people are saying is the latest?


PSdZ and PSdZData are not same thing. E-Sys 3.27.1 works perfectly fine with latest 4.11.20 PSdZData, and is the prefered E-Sys version.


----------



## maff1980 (Jun 12, 2018)

Great thanks for the reply I will give it a go later on I have it all setup just waiting for the cable to arrive.


----------



## Wkpaz (Nov 12, 2016)

I have F56 and having some trouble with divertrain malfunction. Dealer said that with an ECU Update I can fix it, but they can't make it there as my car has decat, intake and JB4. What is the best (and easyest) way to make an ECU Update? By using esys or Inta+? I'm used to make codes by e-sys, but never did ECU flash or used Inta+. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wkpaz said:


> I have F56 and having some trouble with divertrain malfunction. Dealer said that with an ECU Update I can fix it, but they can't make it there as my car has decat, intake and JB4. What is the best (and easyest) way to make an ECU Update? By using esys or Inta+? I'm used to make codes by e-sys, but never did ECU flash or used Inta+. Thanks.


ISTA+ is more User Friendly, but it will want to flash whole car (unless you can force Expert Mode), and with your mods, ISTA cannot program whole car.

For individual ECU Flashing, you shoudl use E-Sys:

E-Sys - Flashing ECU Guide v.1.0.1.pdf:
https://mega.nz/#!VwIzGJJY!oHCQrh-axVrWvaB5E0pJKz73RO6b1syn-9eEytBH1qo


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

I have a 2017 F60 Mini Countryman. I have a combi which is not mapped in esys and also in other modules, i have some lines that are not mapped.
A friend of mine has a BMW 520d from 2017. 
If i where to get his or another known cars cafd and do a comparing in ncafd tool. Is every line the same undepent of the car? Say an older mini cooper's cafd combi is mapped, can i use the exact same line, or does every car have different lines? Otherwise, how do people map newer cars? I use the latest premium launcher 2.8 and esys 2.7.1. I use the correct car model in launcher. 90 % of the modules are visible and are mapped. So no issues there. I just want to get the sport rev counter on my hud activated. Thanx


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

double post.


----------



## normanbrady (Jun 25, 2015)

Excuse my question but I'm reading the forums since 2 days and I cannot find the answers. 
I know that the esys is a diagnostic tool. But what is esys launcher? Is it need for me if I want to change some settings of my car? IS the esys free if I use at home?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

normanbrady said:


> Excuse my question but I'm reading the forums since 2 days and I cannot find the answers.
> I know that the esys is a diagnostic tool. But what is esys launcher? Is it need for me if I want to change some settings of my car? IS the esys free if I use at home?


No, E-Sys has no Diagnostic capabilities. It is for Coding and Programming ECU's only.

E-Sys Launcher is a 3rd party E-Sys bolt-on Application developed by TokenMaster that serves 3 primary purposes:

A) It provides an invisible .EST Token solution that allows proper signing of FDL Code Changes so that they are accepted by an Electronic Control Unit (ECU).
B) It Provides CAFD Mapping. BMW AG made changes to PSdZData beginning with 54.2 PSdZData where they removed (trimmed) all descriptive text from CAFD and FAFP files, making FDL Coding of ECU's difficult, as the FDL Codes can no longer be easily located. Launcher PRO 3.x dynamically maps the trimmed data back into E-Sys making FDL Coding possible.
C) It provides built-in "Cheat Codes" that greatly simplifies locating common FDL Codes and changing them.


----------



## c3uo (Jul 22, 2006)

So I haven't coded in over a year, and just learned the previous token master solution has not worked since 12-31-2017. So I downloaded the new E-Sys Launcher V2.0 (V2.8.1?) and it did not work. I then uninstalled my E-SYS 3.26.1 and E-Sys Launcher. Deleted directory and started fresh. INstalled E-Sys 3.27.1 and it works fine. I'd like to FDL code so I installed E-Sys Launcher premium V2.0 and after I click it it looks to start but does not open to create the soft token. Any suggestions or time to invest in BimmerCode ? I only really would like to code one thing in my car.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

c3uo said:


> So I haven't coded in over a year, and just learned the previous token master solution has not worked since 12-31-2017. So I downloaded the new E-Sys Launcher V2.0 (V2.8.1?) and it did not work. I then uninstalled my E-SYS 3.26.1 and E-Sys Launcher. Deleted directory and started fresh. INstalled E-Sys 3.27.1 and it works fine. I'd like to FDL code so I installed E-Sys Launcher premium V2.0 and after I click it it looks to start but does not open to create the soft token. Any suggestions or time to invest in BimmerCode ? I only really would like to code one thing in my car.


Use latest Launcher PREMIUM, 2.8.2, and if it wont open, then update your Java and Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime components.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

c3uo said:


> So I haven't coded in over a year, and just learned the previous token master solution has not worked since 12-31-2017. So I downloaded the new E-Sys Launcher V2.0 (V2.8.1?) and it did not work. I then uninstalled my E-SYS 3.26.1 and E-Sys Launcher. Deleted directory and started fresh. INstalled E-Sys 3.27.1 and it works fine. I'd like to FDL code so I installed E-Sys Launcher premium V2.0 and after I click it it looks to start but does not open to create the soft token. Any suggestions or time to invest in BimmerCode ? I only really would like to code one thing in my car.


Link updated in OP for Launcher Premium 2.8.2


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

c3uo said:


> So I haven't coded in over a year, and just learned the previous token master solution has not worked since 12-31-2017. So I downloaded the new E-Sys Launcher V2.0 (V2.8.1?) and it did not work. I then uninstalled my E-SYS 3.26.1 and E-Sys Launcher. Deleted directory and started fresh. INstalled E-Sys 3.27.1 and it works fine. I'd like to FDL code so I installed E-Sys Launcher premium V2.0 and after I click it it looks to start but does not open to create the soft token. Any suggestions or time to invest in BimmerCode ? I only really would like to code one thing in my car.


Did you also delete the "ProgramData\Tokenmaster" library before installing 2.8.2 ? If this library exists when installing, Launcher detects the old token, and does not create a new.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

weebyx said:


> Did you also delete the "ProgramData\Tokenmaster" library before installing 2.8.2 ? If this library exists when installing, Launcher detects the old token, and does not create a new.


This is not necessary. If .EST Token with Validity is found there, it will use it. When it is missing or it expires, Launcher will then prompt you to create a new one.


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> This is not necessary. If .EST Token with Validity is found there, it will use it. When it is missing or it expires, Launcher will then prompt you to create a new one.


Thanks for clarifying Shawn 

I was just commenting on his "Launcher is openening, but does not appear to open into creating a new token". As you say, it will not launch and create a new token if one exists in the ProgramData folder


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

weebyx said:


> Thanks for clarifying Shawn
> 
> I was just commenting on his "Launcher is openening, but does not appear to open into creating a new token". As you say, it will not launch and create a new token if one exists in the ProgramData folder


The issue with it not opening is likely the he has to update to the latest Java and Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime components.


----------



## Ihor_k (Jun 22, 2018)

Does anybody have information/thoughts about which CAFD Mapping compatibility level has Launcher PREMIUM 2.8.2? Tokenmaster in it's blog mentioned only 17-03 i-Step for Launcher Pro 3.0.4 on 01/25/2018. No new information in his blog on Launcher Premium: either 2.8.0 or 2.8.2 on compatibility level...


----------



## ppatel223 (Jul 25, 2013)

May I have link to latest software/data for F10 please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ppatel223 said:


> May I have link to latest software/data for F10 please.


Sure. See Post #1.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Ihor_k said:


> Does anybody have information/thoughts about which CAFD Mapping compatibility level has Launcher PREMIUM 2.8.2? Tokenmaster in it's blog mentioned only 17-03 i-Step for Launcher Pro 3.0.4 on 01/25/2018. No new information in his blog on Launcher PREMIUM: either 2.8.0 or 2.8.2 on compatibility level...


Premium mapping has not been updated.


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> Premium mapping has not been updated.


What does that mean for coding F30(I-Step F020-18-03-520) using the latest PZD data and Premium 2.8.2 ?

Suddenly I get a bit worried, I have also coded an F10, both seems to read and load correct in E-sys, and they seem to code the correct values ?

In the OP it states that for G series there might be a problem ? I would very much like to get the Launcher Pro, but I cannot get any response from Tokenmaster, so am stuck with Premium for now.

Should we be worried about a lot of wrong codings with 2.8.2 ? Or is the "wrong" mapping only for G-Series ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

weebyx said:


> What does that mean for coding F30(I-Step F020-18-03-520) using the latest PZD data and Premium 2.8.2 ?
> 
> Suddenly I get a bit worried, I have also coded an F10, both seems to read and load correct in E-sys, and they seem to code the correct values ?
> 
> ...


I cannot promise all will be fine with F-series. But, all I know, is mapping is updated and needed for coding certain G-series functions.


----------



## Ihor_k (Jun 22, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> Premium mapping has not been updated.


I expect this, but, Almaretto, do you know FOR SURE which latest i-step CAFD mapping is fully supported by Launcher PREMIUM 2.8.2? 17-03? 16-11? or maybe even 16-07?


----------



## turbo97se (May 9, 2018)

Hi there. I installed E-SYS and used E-SYS launcher premium MSI as in the first post. Launcher set up allows me to enter a pin and write a token. I can connect and read VO and SVT. However, when I try to edit FDL, it does not provide me with the pop up to enter pin number. Instead it takes me straight to the FDL editor and everything appears to be in read only mode. Wondering if someone can help me out here.

Thank you


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

turbo97se said:


> Hi there. I installed E-SYS and used E-SYS launcher premium MSI as in the first post. Launcher set up allows me to enter a pin and write a token. I can connect and read VO and SVT. However, when I try to edit FDL, it does not provide me with the pop up to enter pin number. Instead it takes me straight to the FDL editor and everything appears to be in read only mode. Wondering if someone can help me out here.
> 
> Thank you


If you use the Launcher to open E-sys, it will take care of the PIN, so you do not need to enter it. To edit a value, you need to right click on the value and select "Edit".

If you have not read it yet, then download the "Latest E-sys documents" from the first post, and go through the "E-Sys - Getting Started Coding v.2.pdf" file, it shows how to edit FDL values and upload to the car.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

turbo97se said:


> Hi there. I installed E-SYS and used E-SYS launcher premium MSI as in the first post. Launcher set up allows me to enter a pin and write a token. I can connect and read VO and SVT. However, when I try to edit FDL, it does not provide me with the pop up to enter pin number. Instead it takes me straight to the FDL editor and everything appears to be in read only mode. Wondering if someone can help me out here.
> 
> Thank you


You enter PIN only once on creation, and after that, when you use E-Sys Launcher, PIN management is handled in background. You do not enter PIN ever again.

FDL Code process is:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on the ECU CAFD and select Read Coding Data => Expand the CAFD Folder by clicking + symbol => Right-Click on the CAFD file and select Edit => Edit CAFD as desired => Click the Blue Floppy Disc Icon to Save CAFD => Click the green back arrow icon => Right-Click on the CAFD file => Select FDL CODE.


----------



## turbo97se (May 9, 2018)

Thank you and previous poster both for your patience. I am relatively new to coding on this platform (after using NCS expert many moons ago). It turns out I was in the wrong section of the coding area (embarrassingly). I was in a read only area that would not allow me to edit .. combination of that and watching several other videos had me believing that the lack of the pin request was blocking me from editing. I managed to find the appropriate areas now and coded but then forgot to activate at the very end. I will try again soon.

Thanks guys!



shawnsheridan said:


> You enter PIN only once on creation, and after that, when you use E-Sys Launcher, PIN management is handled in background. You do not enter PIN ever again.
> 
> FDL Code process is:
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on the ECU CAFD and select Read Coding Data => Expand the CAFD Folder by clicking + symbol => Right-Click on the CAFD file and select Edit => Edit CAFD as desired => Click the Blue Floppy Disc Icon to Save CAFD => Click the green back arrow icon => Right-Click on the CAFD file => Select FDL CODE.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Ihor_k said:


> I expect this, but, Almaretto, do you know FOR SURE which latest i-step CAFD mapping is fully supported by Launcher PREMIUM 2.8.2? 17-03? 16-11? or maybe even 16-07?


- PsdZdata mapping compatibility upgraded to V3.59.4


----------



## ngr2001 (May 31, 2018)

is premium 2.8 dead as of 6-28-18

asking for a pin now no matter what i do.

i donated 50 US to [email protected] via paypal and got the name nova quitalig and a force conversion to Philippines, is this expected.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ngr2001 said:


> is premium 2.8 dead as of 6-28-18
> 
> asking for a pin now no matter what i do.
> 
> i donated 50 US to [email protected] via paypal and got the name nova quitalig and a force conversion to Philippines, is this expected.


Yes. Update to latest 2.8.2.


----------



## ngr2001 (May 31, 2018)

thanks

i didn't send money to the wrong dude dude did I.


2018 x3 m40i can i safely edit seat-belt warnings and disable engine kill with premium


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ngr2001 said:


> thanks
> 
> i didn't send money to the wrong dude dude did I.
> 
> 2018 x3 m40i can i safely edit seat-belt warnings and disable engine kill with premium


[email protected] is correct email for Launcher PRO Donation.

Everything you can edit with PRO version you can also edit with PREMIUM version.


----------



## ngr2001 (May 31, 2018)

so i dont brick my moms new car

need to code TCM_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF "Disable Auto Start Stop" seems like the car defaults to turning this on no matter what we do or try. I have coded this on f10 no poblems.

but on a 2018 x3 m40i what would be the right module and connection

esys 3.27.1
Launcher prem 2.8.2
PSDZdata lite 4.12.12

Launcher Choose G001 ????
Eys Connect Choose S15A ??????

Module that holds Auto start Stop ??? proper setting ?? Just like F10???

Could the same be true for seat belt warnings ???


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ngr2001 said:


> so i dont brick my moms new car
> 
> need to code TCM_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF "Disable Auto Start Stop" seems like the car defaults to turning this on no matter what we do or try. I have coded this on f10 no poblems.
> 
> ...


E-Sys Launcher Car Series = G001 
E-Sys Connection Target = S15A

Auto Start-Stop I think is now in DME module.


----------



## ngr2001 (May 31, 2018)

No Dice,

I did find TCM_MSA_Memory in DME as you suggested. It was set to 0 and I changed it to 1.

However when I went to code the FDL the car freaked midway and the car LCD threw the error about Traction Control just malfunctioned and if I wanted to call for service. I cycled the car and Auto Start Stop was definitely not remembering the previous setting. I reversed the coding to be safe and got the same error message agian. I cycled the car a few times and so far noting seems to be broken but it did freak me the heck out.

Maybe I need Pro ? 

maybe this cant be done on 2018's as some people have suggested.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ngr2001 said:


> No Dice,
> 
> I did find TCM_MSA_Memory in DME as you suggested. It was set to 0 and I changed it to 1.
> 
> ...


I'l say it again. Everything you can edit with PRO version you can also edit with PREMIUM version.

You cannot code a Motor ECU with motor running. The instructions explained this.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ngr2001 said:


> No Dice,
> 
> I did find TCM_MSA_Memory in DME as you suggested. It was set to 0 and I changed it to 1.
> 
> ...


You cannot code Engine with Engine on.


----------



## ngr2001 (May 31, 2018)

Thanks for the tip, the motor was on. Ill try again with motor off.

Premium did seem to be a missing a lot of translations, Does anyone have a cheat sheet for G series coding, nothing seemed to be lining up with my F10 Notes.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ngr2001 said:


> Thanks for the tip, the motor was on. Ill try again with motor off.
> 
> Premium did seem to be a missing a lot of translations, Does anyone have a cheat sheet for G series coding, nothing seemed to be lining up with my F10 Notes.


There are no G-series Cheat Sheets.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Any recommendations on a USB C Cable? 

I know i can get an Ethernet adapter to which i can connect the cable but in my experience they can be problematic so was just curious,

Thanks


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry - wrong thread and i can't figure out how to delete.


----------



## gmcclintock (Aug 16, 2009)

Can E-sys be used to reset service intervals?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

miamiboyca said:


> Any recommendations on a USB C Cable?
> 
> I know i can get an Ethernet adapter to which i can connect the cable but in my experience they can be problematic so was just curious,
> 
> Thanks


There is no cable that connects car to computer via USB c. You can use USB and Thunderbolt adapters is needed.



gmcclintock said:


> Can E-sys be used to reset service intervals?


No.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tomdement said:


> Does anyone know how long it is taking TokenMaster to respond for Pro Launcher? Been 6 weeks of waiting to reply after donation information sent (11 June). Would love to get a timeframe to know when I can code my car!! I really appreciate all the forum help and resources out here, but find it very hard to get past step 1 of getting the software...


No defined response time. It can be couple hours or couple months. It all depends on how many requests he gets and if around to respond.


----------



## tmorgan (Jul 26, 2018)

Need help!

I download the following

Launcher Premium 2.8.x (w/ Built in Token Generator) - Alternative free solution

but after I run it, I see no prompt of Token Generator. What i get is a direct requirement of authentication code. Anyone know how to resolve this? Thank you!


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

tmorgan said:


> Need help!
> 
> I download the following
> 
> ...


You should just enter a new pincode you decide(same code in both fields), after this the token will be generated, and you are good to go 

/Weebyx


----------



## tmorgan (Jul 26, 2018)

weebyx said:


> You should just enter a new pincode you decide(same code in both fields), after this the token will be generated, and you are good to go
> 
> /Weebyx


Thanks for the help but what I always have is this

I can't get into the input for pincode.

PS: Sorry, I can't get the image working but I have the site here: https://ibb.co/eOPAg8


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tmorgan said:


> Thanks for the help but what I always have is this
> 
> I can't get into the input for pincode.
> 
> PS: Sorry, I can't get the image working but I have the site here: https://ibb.co/eOPAg8


You are in a restricted country or use non U.S. / English Windows settings, so yours requires Activation. You are supposed to press the "Request Activation Code" button to send email to developer requesting your Activation Code.


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

I have launcher premium installed for a while now but not used for a few months, now when I try to launch I get asked to generate token, get the message token generated successfully but then it keeps repeating no matter how many times I successfully generate token?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vanduara37 said:


> I have launcher premium installed for a while now but not used for a few months, now when I try to launch I get asked to generate token, get the message token generated successfully but then it keeps repeating no matter how many times I successfully generate token?


You need to update to latest Launcher PREMIUM 2.8.2.


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to update to latest Launcher PREMIUM 2.8.2.


Thanks Shawn.


----------



## saber007 (Dec 2, 2010)

I am having a issue trying to run PREMIUM 2.8.2.
I have installed everything and when I go to launch 2.8.2 nothing happens. The program just won't open.
Running win 7.

I checked task manager and I can see that the exe file is there but after a minute or so it disappears.
Weird.

any thoughts.


----------



## saber007 (Dec 2, 2010)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

saber007 said:


> I am having a issue trying to run PREMIUM 2.8.2.
> I have installed everything and when I go to launch 2.8.2 nothing happens. The program just won't open.
> Running win 7.
> 
> ...


You need to run with Admin rights, and make sure the Windows has latest Java, Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime components, .NET Framework 3.5 and .NET Framework 4.5.2.


----------



## FlavioCG (Jul 29, 2018)

*Restore Software Idrive NBT*

Hi,
I have problem with my idrive software. I can not restore factory settings o restore to a previous setting. The restore option on the idrive is opaque and does not execute. Idrive has been updated by the dealership (v. 003.003.001), and seems to have left it locked.
My question, is it possible to restore the factory settings of my software Idrive by Enet + E-SYS? Would it be coding or reprogramming the IDRIVE ECU?

Tanks attention...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FlavioCG said:


> Hi,
> I have problem with my idrive software. I can not restore factory settings o restore to a previous setting. The restore option on the idrive is opaque and does not execute. Idrive has been updated by the dealership (v. 003.003.001), and seems to have left it locked.
> My question, is it possible to restore the factory settings of my software Idrive by Enet + E-SYS? Would it be coding or reprogramming the IDRIVE ECU?
> 
> Tanks attention...


Not as far as I know.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

rghelase2001 said:


> my 2 cents: ISTA+ is not stable for flashing on Fxx series, I had a lot of issues with it.
> I exclusively use ISTA/P also for both for Exx and Fxx flashing, and I will not upgrade until there is no stable version also for flashing.
> I use two separate laptops, one for flashing, and one for diagnostics and coding.


Can I use ENET cable with ISTA-D or ISTA-P to update whole car modules? Car is F87.
I connected earlier with ENET cable with ISTA-D and it read whole car and did measures plan.
I just didn't have a battery charger hooked up to try and have also read comments that ENET will not work which is concerning.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

FlavioCG said:


> Hi,
> I have problem with my idrive software. I can not restore factory settings o restore to a previous setting. The restore option on the idrive is opaque and does not execute. Idrive has been updated by the dealership (v. 003.003.001), and seems to have left it locked.
> My question, is it possible to restore the factory settings of my software Idrive by Enet + E-SYS? Would it be coding or reprogramming the IDRIVE ECU?
> 
> Tanks attention...


You can try VO coding. Other option is to delete driver profile.


----------



## alaaanka (Jul 31, 2018)

*heeeelp me please*

i try to download e-sys launcher pro but website asked me for email and access code, anyone can help me from where i can have the access code please ??


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

alaaanka said:


> i try to download e-sys launcher pro but website asked me for email and access code, anyone can help me from where i can have the access code please ??


You must email developer if you want Pro Launcher. Instructions are linked in OP.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> *What is Included*:
> 
> ISTA-P Version & I-Level Overview


Is there a newer version of *ISTA-P Version & I-Level Overview*?

My M4 just came back from the dealership and was updated to 18-03-532, but I cannot find references to this in the linked pdf.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gspannu said:


> Is there a newer version of *ISTA-P Version & I-Level Overview*?
> 
> My M4 just came back from the dealership and was updated to 18-03-532, but I cannot find references to this in the linked pdf.


It is meaningless now. Programming of your F-Series car is now done in ISTA+, so ISTA/P I-Level is irrelevant, as it is for E-Series only.

What you would want is an ISTA+ I-Level Overview, and I have yet to see one.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gspannu said:


> Almaretto said:
> 
> 
> > *What is Included*:
> ...


Ista+ release notes have listing, but no one has taken time to put into updated chart.

If you can read car without C012 error, then good to go.


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is meaningless now. Programming of your F-Series car is now done in ISTA+, so ISTA/P I-Level is irrelevant, as it is for E-Series only.
> 
> What you would want is an ISTA+ I-Level Overview, and I have yet to see one.


Thanks.
:supdude:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gspannu said:


> Is there a newer version of *ISTA-P Version & I-Level Overview*?
> 
> My M4 just came back from the dealership and was updated to 18-03-532, but I cannot find references to this in the linked pdf.


Latest is F020-18-07-531 (ISTA+ 4.12.34). PSdzdata in OP will work with your 18-03-532 from 4.11.2x.


----------



## dmk11 (May 28, 2013)

*esys launcher premium*

Does anyone have any tips for using esys launch premium? I have versions 2.8.0 and 2.8.1 and both of them ask for activation code. Developer is implying that 'premium' version should not require activation, and it's only needed for PRO version. Any ideas how to run the premium version or get the activation for it? Shawn - do you have links to the versions that do not need activation? I get the same https://ibb.co/eOPAg8 window. I am in US, running Windows 10, using normal US Locale on my laptop.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmk11 said:


> Does anyone have any tips for using esys launch premium? I have versions 2.8.0 and 2.8.1 and both of them ask for activation code. Developer is implying that 'premium' version should not require activation, and it's only needed for PRO version. Any ideas how to run the premium version or get the activation for it? Shawn - do you have links to the versions that do not need activation? I get the same https://ibb.co/eOPAg8 window. I am in US, running Windows 10, using normal US Locale on my laptop.


Launcher PREMIUM in some cases (VM Use, Non U.S. Region / Time Zone settings, alternative Keyboard layout, etc.) requires Activation Code, but TM does not require a charity donation for it as is the case for PRO version. You also need to udpate to latest Launcher PREMIUM 2.8.2.


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

I have downloaded the last psdzdata files 4.12.41 . Aare there included cars that are build in juli 2018 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Applementalist said:


> I have downloaded the last psdzdata files 4.12.41 . Aare there included cars that are build in juli 2018 ?


Yes, the factory has nothing newer.


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Oscare34 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi. 

When i try to open my Esys launcher im trying to log in using my e-mail and authenticator generated pin from the app, and then upon trying to log in, esys launcher pro stops responding and closes. 

What do i do here? Anybody experienced this? I do have wifi the moment im logging in..

i done every step, install visual component, net framework and java, but it cant working, cant open launcher. how can , fix solve.


----------



## jig1t (Aug 8, 2017)

You are not alone 
have the same issue...


----------



## Ntn2015 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi all 
I have an f10 2012 and after a 6wa kombi retrofit I an error on istaD is same error as the one attached . I tried to do the I level update with istaP but I get a message to replace kombi any one have any idea what can be wrong? Any help would be highly appreciated I forgot to mention the kombi was virginized


----------



## Deneyer (Aug 5, 2017)

What is the problem here i did this install, and i can connect to my car but the detect CAFD is greyed out. How is this possible, i need this option to find the CAFD fitting my D-kombi Otherwise i cant complete my 6wb retrofit


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Deneyer said:


> What is the problem here i did this install, and i can connect to my car but the detect CAFD is greyed out. How is this possible, i need this option to find the CAFD fitting my D-kombi Otherwise i cant complete my 6wb retrofit


I replied to your same PM and same other thread posts.


----------



## Deneyer (Aug 5, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your same PM and same other thread posts.


Here i installed the lateste esys 3.28 and premium launcher 2.8 with the up to date psdz 4.12.41

But don't i cant detect CAFD on anny of my modules the option is greyed out


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Deneyer said:


> Here i installed the lateste esys 3.28 and premium launcher 2.8 with the up to date psdz 4.12.41
> 
> But don't i cant detect CAFD on anny of my modules the option is greyed out


I am not having this same discussion with you in 3 different places. You are asking in two different threads on two different forums and via PM. One location is all that is needed.


----------



## Utzeman (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

could you send me the link to the latest Esys please?

Thanks in advance.

Regards Utzemnan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Utzeman said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you send me the link to the latest Esys please?
> 
> ...


Is something wrong with the links in Post #1? :dunno:


----------



## mdcagil (Jan 26, 2017)

I can't install Launcher Premium 2.8 on my mac with VMWare. it says esys premium cannot be installed on systems running on virtual machines ???


----------



## mdcagil (Jan 26, 2017)

Also installed 2.8 premium to my windows 8.1 pc with 3.27.1. Launched premium as an admin , but I get an error message and the computer is shutting down directly. error message was not specific. it says couldnt be launched and connect tokenmaster. what does it mean?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mdcagil said:


> I can't install Launcher Premium 2.8 on my mac with VMWare. it says esys premium cannot be installed on systems running on virtual machines ???


Latest Launcher PREMIUM 2.8.2 version does not support VM use. If you use Mac, you must use Bootcamp.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mdcagil said:


> Also installed 2.8 premium to my windows 8.1 pc with 3.27.1. Launched premium as an admin , but I get an error message and the computer is shutting down directly. error message was not specific. it says couldnt be launched and connect tokenmaster. what does it mean?


Not sure. You need to run with Admin rights, and make sure the Windows has latest Java, Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime components, .NET Framework 3.5 and .NET Framework 4.5.2.

And you cannot run on machine with Date Manipulated.


----------



## Yobyot (May 17, 2005)

I was looking at Carly's website today and ran across something they claim they can code on G01s: "Maximum volume for the audible confirmation chirp. (codable in FZD)". I'd love to reduce the volume level of the alarm chrip -- it's too loud for me.

Noting that they say it's codeable on G01s in FZD, I instantly looked at @almaretto 's super-helpful CAFD cheat sheet (https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9756675&postcount=59) which says that FZD2 is either CAFD 00001D92 or 1D93.

Problem is, I don't seem to have that CAFD in my MY19 M40i. But I have the alarm.

And there's another thing that confuses me about Launcher Pro 3.0, stripped psdzdata and cheat sheets. I do have lots of ECUs that appear as "." in the ESys FDL editor. For these, of course, there are no cheat codes shown in Esys. And one has no idea what they really are.

All this has me reluctant to trust ESys and the integrated cheat sheets. For example, consider this screenshot. I'd love to experiment with ASD but first, how can I be sure that F9B really _is_ ASD and what's happening with those cheat codes?

I'd appreciate any clues. But despite all the work people have done to put back what BMW stripped out it feels like BMW succeeded in making coding less reliable than it was in the "early days", circa 2012's F30s. ;-)


----------



## Yobyot (May 17, 2005)

Yobyot said:


> I was looking at Carly's website today and ran across something they claim they can code on G01s: "Maximum volume for the audible confirmation chirp. (codable in FZD)". I'd love to reduce the volume level of the alarm chrip -- it's too loud for me.
> 
> Noting that they say it's codeable on G01s in FZD, I instantly looked at @almaretto 's super-helpful CAFD cheat sheet (https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9756675&postcount=59) which says that FZD2 is either CAFD 00001D92 or 1D93.
> 
> ...


I forgot to post an image of the "empty" NCDs I'm seeing in ESys.

That's attached here.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Yobyot said:


> I forgot to post an image of the "empty" NCDs I'm seeing in ESys.
> 
> That's attached here.


With ASD: You have a choice of on/off.

For HU_NBT2, you are getting errors because Launcher is not configured correctly and you are selecting too many authors.


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have an new 430dx F32 LCI (07.2017) and Launcher PRO v3.1.1.133.
I have here: v.63.3_PSdZData_Full

Can I have Links for the newest/best E-Sys and PSdZData_Full please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jole14 said:


> I have an new 430dx F32 LCI (07.2017) and Launcher PRO v3.1.1.133.
> I have here: v.63.3_PSdZData_Full
> 
> Can I have Links for the newest/best E-Sys and PSdZData_Full please?


PM sent.


----------



## Yobyot (May 17, 2005)

Almaretto said:


> With ASD: You have a choice of on/off.
> 
> For HU_NBT2, you are getting errors because Launcher is not configured correctly and you are selecting too many authors.


Thank you very much, @almaretto. I figured that selecting more cheat code authors would be "better" by offering more FDL codes.

I reduced the list to just yours and HU_NBT2 comes up just fine.

I'm not sure if you meant I had Launcher Pro misconfigured in some other way than just having selected all cheat code authors. But at least now, I can browse HU_NBT2.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Yobyot said:


> Thank you very much, @almaretto. I figured that selecting more cheat code authors would be "better" by offering more FDL codes.
> 
> I reduced the list to just yours and HU_NBT2 comes up just fine.
> 
> I'm not sure if you meant I had Launcher Pro misconfigured in some other way than just having selected all cheat code authors. But at least now, I can browse HU_NBT2.


Unless you can read Asian characters or french, you would not want all authors.

You may want to add packetpilot and ruben_17non.

Also, make sure to remove KISWB by checking unneeded chassis.

Lastly, copy 64-bit JRE 7 to %\ESG\E-Sys\3.27.1\jre_x64 and increase Launcher ram to custom value (4096-8192).


----------



## baturbo (Sep 17, 2015)

*I-step grey*

Anyone have a clue as to why my I-step field are not populated and grey?

Update - I didn***8217;t activate the FA


----------



## Yobyot (May 17, 2005)

Almaretto said:


> Unless you can read Asian characters or french, you would not want all authors.
> 
> You may want to add packetpilot and ruben_17non.
> 
> ...


Once again, @almaretto, thanks for the suggestions. As you know, Launcher Pro 3.0 doesn't really come with installation or configuration instructions so these tips you are providing are worth their weight in gold -- or FDL settings.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Yobyot said:


> Once again, @almaretto, thanks for the suggestions. As you know, Launcher Pro 3.0 doesn't really come with installation or configuration instructions so these tips you are providing are worth their weight in gold -- or FDL settings.


:thumbup:


----------



## lugi92 (Feb 24, 2018)

I have e92 325i 2007r
I have here: v.53.3_PSdZData_Full

Can I have Links for the newest/best E-Sys and PSdZData_Full please?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

lugi92 said:


> I have e92 325i 2007r
> I have here: v.53.3_PSdZData_Full
> 
> Can I have Links for the newest/best E-Sys and PSdZData_Full please?


Psdzdata is just for F/I/G-series BMW's. Are you downloading for fun?

Also, this is no request thread.

For Psdzdata full, seek here: https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=901081&page=106

or

SP-daten for E-series: https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=638188&page=505


----------



## Yobyot (May 17, 2005)

Say, has anyone tried coding to "aktiv" ASD_CONFIGURATION and/or ASD_SOUND_OFF in HU_NBT_EVO, 3009 EFFICIENT_DYNAMICS?

The comments read, respectively, (based on my poor German) "Switches the settings menu for ASD on or off" and "Activate a selection in the settings menu to deactivate ASD".

I plan to experiment with these but if anyone knows that they work or don't or you need something else, I'd appreciate any info you might have.

I like ASD. But sometimes its "drone-y". It'd sure be nice to be able to turn it on and off in iDrive.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Yobyot said:


> Say, has anyone tried coding to "aktiv" ASD_CONFIGURATION and/or ASD_SOUND_OFF in HU_NBT_EVO, 3009 EFFICIENT_DYNAMICS?
> 
> The comments read, respectively, (based on my poor German) "Switches the settings menu for ASD on or off" and "Activate a selection in the settings menu to deactivate ASD".
> 
> ...


Works if you have an F90 & mini I believe. I have not experimented on an G30 M550 or G01 M40.


----------



## Yobyot (May 17, 2005)

Almaretto said:


> Works if you have an F90 & mini I believe. I have not experimented on an G30 M550 or G01 M40.


Thanks. I'll give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## Yobyot (May 17, 2005)

Yobyot said:


> Thanks. I'll give it a shot and see what happens.


Well, the experiment failed. I tried these today in my MY2019 G01 M40i. No joy.

Darn...


----------



## Imola.ZHP (Jan 29, 2007)

Is there still a version of esys that will work on a virtual machine?

I've been trying to get esys to work on bootcamp on my mac, off and on, since December of 2017. I finally gave up, went back to a virtual machine and the latest esys says it won't run on a virtual machine.

Roadblock after roadblock...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Imola.ZHP said:


> Is there still a version of esys that will work on a virtual machine?
> 
> I've been trying to get esys to work on bootcamp on my mac, off and on, since December of 2017. I finally gave up, went back to a virtual machine and the latest esys says it won't run on a virtual machine.
> 
> Roadblock after roadblock...


E-sys is not the issue.

Launcher Premium 2.8.2 does not run on virtual machine. But, it does on native Windows install, including Bootcamp.


----------



## Imola.ZHP (Jan 29, 2007)

Maybe my mac is just too old, I fought with bootcamp for MONTHS. Seriously.

So many problems, fix one and slam right into another wall. In the end, I could never get esys to start, it would try and fail.

My mistake, you are right, it is the launcher I'm trying to install that says it cannot be installed on a virtual machine. Does anyone have a launcher that will work? I can't do bootcamp again, so many wasted hours, I have already removed it completely from my machine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BitcoinDr. (Sep 27, 2018)

*esys high resolution monitor fix*

Just installed esys with premium launcher on my 4k laptop. esys text scaling was all compressed and dialog boxes cut off much of the information.

I made compatability changes to esys.exe to allow for proper scaling of text. Right-clicked on E-Sys.exe, select Properties, and under Compatibility checked the box where it says "override high DPI scaling behavior" and then chose scaling performed by "System". Then I ran esys.exe without the launcher and the scaling issue was fixed.

However when running esys from the premium launcher, the scaling problems remain. When I check the HIGH RESOLUTION SUPPORT box, I get an error box saying "Error setting high DPI Support" and esys still launches with poor scaling.

Any other ideas? It seems like the esys.bat file launches esys with different settings that I just put in esys.exe.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BitcoinDr. said:


> Just installed esys with premium launcher on my 4k laptop. esys text scaling was all compressed and dialog boxes cut off much of the information.
> 
> I made compatability changes to esys.exe to allow for proper scaling of text. Right-clicked on E-Sys.exe, select Properties, and under Compatibility checked the box where it says "override high DPI scaling behavior" and then chose scaling performed by "System". Then I ran esys.exe without the launcher and the scaling issue was fixed.
> 
> ...


Change the same properties on java.exe and javaw.exe.


----------



## BitcoinDr. (Sep 27, 2018)

Worked perfectly. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BitcoinDr. said:


> Worked perfectly. Thanks!


:thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Imola.ZHP said:


> Maybe my mac is just too old, I fought with bootcamp for MONTHS. Seriously.
> 
> So many problems, fix one and slam right into another wall. In the end, I could never get esys to start, it would try and fail.
> 
> ...


I do not use Mac, so cannot help you there.

But 2.8.2 does work on Bootcamp. It does not on Parallels.


----------



## kajkac (Mar 20, 2018)

Anyone know why this happen with ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.8.2_Build_155 and Esys 3.27.1 ? i try on two machines and its the same.
Tokens are created and its start to load and then this error.










https://ibb.co/gJSApK


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

kajkac said:


> Anyone know why this happen with ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.8.2_Build_155 and Esys 3.27.1 ? i try on two machines and its the same.
> Tokens are created and its start to load and then this error.
> 
> 
> ...


Does E-sys Launch on its own fine?

Are you using any third party Security Suite?


----------



## kajkac (Mar 20, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> kajkac said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know why this happen with ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.8.2_Build_155 and Esys 3.27.1 ? i try on two machines and its the same.
> ...


It launches just fine on its own, even launches with this error just when u go to fdl edit it asks u pin and when i enter that it wont work.

I try now on my laptop, my buisiness laptop, even did a fresh windows instal , so clean pc win 10 x64 esys 3.27.1 and premium launcher.

I did try to disable defender the error is the same. No other antvirus suites or so.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

kajkac said:


> It launches just fine on its own, even launches with this error just when u go to fdl edit it asks u pin and when i enter that it wont work.
> 
> I try now on my laptop, my buisiness laptop, even did a fresh windows instal , so clean pc win 10 x64 esys 3.27.1 and premium launcher.
> 
> I did try to disable defender the error is the same. No other antvirus suites or so.


PIN you enter when first installing Launcher is not the same one as requested using E-sys without Premium.

Check Windows Event Viewer to see if any additional error messages are recorded.


----------



## kajkac (Mar 20, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> PIN you enter when first installing Launcher is not the same one as requested using E-sys without Premium.
> 
> Check Windows Event Viewer to see if any additional error messages are recorded.


i clear event log and in application log i found only this two erroes:

Windows cannot load the extensible counter DLL "C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysmain.dll" (Win32 error code The specified module could not be found.).

The Open procedure for service "BITS" in DLL "C:\Windows\System32\bitsperf.dll" failed with error code The system cannot find the file specified.. Performance data for this service will not be available.

But this errors do not occurs always, so i think it is not related

I will try to do once again clean windows install and see if i will make any progress


----------



## kanpatu38 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello
I want old E - SYS to install 6 WA to F 11.
3.26 etc.
Please help download.
Please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kanpatu38 said:


> Hello
> I want old E - SYS to install 6 WA to F 11.
> 3.26 etc.
> Please help download.
> Please.


You can install 6WA using latest E-Sys 3.27.1 from Post 1. Older E-Sys version is not needed.


----------



## kanpatu38 (Jun 14, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can install 6WA using latest E-Sys 3.27.1 from Post 1. Older E-Sys version is not needed.


Please tell me specifically.
How to flash in 3.27.1
Please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kanpatu38 said:


> Please tell me specifically.
> How to flash in 3.27.1
> Please.


Flashing process is same for all E-Sys versions:

E-Sys - Flashing ECU Guide v.1.0.1.pdf:
https://mega.nz/#!VwIzGJJY!oHCQrh-axVrWvaB5E0pJKz73RO6b1syn-9eEytBH1qo


----------



## kanpatu38 (Jun 14, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Flashing process is same for all E-Sys versions:
> 
> E-Sys - Flashing ECU Guide v.1.0.1.pdf:
> https://mega.nz/#!VwIzGJJY!oHCQrh-axVrWvaB5E0pJKz73RO6b1syn-9eEytBH1qo


Thank you
I will do my best


----------



## murat.62 (Jan 15, 2014)

kajkac said:


> Anyone know why this happen with ESysLauncherPremiumSetup_2.8.2_Build_155 and Esys 3.27.1 ? i try on two machines and its the same.
> Tokens are created and its start to load and then this error.
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,

i habe the same error, but E-sys is starting. FDL-Coding ask a PIN. My PIN was 1234 but Esys says is wrong.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

murat.62 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i habe the same error, but E-sys is starting. FDL-Coding ask a PIN. My PIN was 1234 but Esys says is wrong.


E-Sys should not ask for any Token when you use E-Sys Launcher to launch E-Sys, and not open E-Sys directly.


----------



## murat.62 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

i open E-sys from the launcher premium.
See the Picture. E-sys secured by TokenMaster

My Car is not connected. I test it yesterday and e-sys not function.

EDIT
and in the background have the error


----------



## kajkac (Mar 20, 2018)

murat.62 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> i open E-sys from the launcher premium.
> See the Picture. E-sys secured by TokenMaster
> ...


I did have the same error so for me it was the windows 10 problem, clean install of OS and now its working again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

murat.62 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> i open E-sys from the launcher premium.
> See the Picture. E-sys secured by TokenMaster
> ...


Delete all and start over.


----------



## murat.62 (Jan 15, 2014)

@Shawn

I already did that. Clean install my OS is not a option because i have a lot of programs from my work


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

murat.62 said:


> @Shawn
> 
> I already did that. Clean install my OS is not a option because i have a lot of programs from my work


Ok, although I don"t have other solution. Good luck with it.


----------



## murat.62 (Jan 15, 2014)

@Shawn 

I've done a clean installation with Win 10 Build 1809 and e-sys i not funtion. Then I tested the Win 10 Build 1803 and see, E-sys is function.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

murat.62 said:


> @Shawn
> 
> I've done a clean installation with Win 10 Build 1809 and e-sys i not funtion. Then I tested the Win 10 Build 1803 and see, E-sys is function.


Strange. I have no idea why that would be.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

murat.62 said:


> @Shawn
> 
> I've done a clean installation with Win 10 Build 1809 and e-sys i not funtion. Then I tested the Win 10 Build 1803 and see, E-sys is function.


I am on 1809 177754.1.


----------



## kajkac (Mar 20, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> murat.62 said:
> 
> 
> > @Shawn
> ...


I was on latest insider preview and did a fresh install from microsoft official iso then everything was fine.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

domdel said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can I get a link to the latest Psdzfull
> Thanks Dom
> sorry wrong thread.


PM sent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

kajkac said:


> I was on latest insider preview and did a fresh install from Microsoft official iso then everything was fine.


I swap back and forth between slow and fast track. So, no more errors?

Launcher now loading E-sys and you are able to use software?


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

I will coding my F32N next week.
I this the latest data-Files: psdzdata v4.13.11 or are there newer files?
Newer, can I have the Links please?
Thank you.


----------



## jole14 (Sep 13, 2014)

I will coding my F32N next week.
I this the latest data-Files: psdzdata v4.13.11 or are there newer files?
Newer, can I have the Links please?
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jole14 said:


> I will coding my F32N next week.
> I this the latest data-Files: psdzdata v4.13.11 or are there newer files?
> Newer, can I have the Links please?
> Thank you.


:dunno:

Check post #1 for the latest. You should find v.4.13.31.
.


----------



## songbird1896 (Oct 2, 2018)

My E-Sys Launcher Premium won't start. I installed it in the default folder that was suggested. Anybody with the same problem?

Edit: I restarted the computer several times now, and now it works...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

songbird1896 said:


> My E-Sys Launcher Premium won't start. I installed it in the default folder that was suggested. Anybody with the same problem?
> 
> Edit: I restarted the computer several times now, and now it works...


:thumbup:


----------



## ngl_ (Aug 10, 2017)

Using Launcher Premium, I can't see any cheatcodes in E-Sys, regardless of selection in launcher. Do they still work ? or are they PRO only feature now ? 
Seeing only numbers makes it rather useless, or at best, very hard to use and very easy to break something.

Just wish PRO version had a simple buy option.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ngl_ said:


> Using Launcher Premium, I can't see any cheatcodes in E-Sys, regardless of selection in launcher. Do they still work ? or are they PRO only feature now ?
> Seeing only numbers makes it rather useless, or at best, very hard to use and very easy to break something.
> 
> Just wish PRO version had a simple buy option.


Still work.


----------



## komeil (May 19, 2017)

murat.62 said:


> @Shawn
> 
> I've done a clean installation with Win 10 Build 1809 and e-sys i not funtion. Then I tested the Win 10 Build 1803 and see, E-sys is function.


I also confirm E-Sys Launcher Premium 2.8.2 Build 155 does not work with Windows 10 Pro 1809.

This is the error:

Connection to E-Sys Launcher failed. Restart Launcher and try again









Checked both E-Sys 3.27.1 and 3.28.1 on two Dell Latitude laptops (E7240 and E7440) and on one PC. Two fresh installs of Win 10 1809 build 17763.1, didn't work, updated to 17763.55, didn't work. One Windows 1803, worked, upgraded to 1809, didn't work.


----------



## jfandl (Aug 31, 2003)

*PSDZ Lite files Corrupt?*

Is anyone having trouble with the PSDZ Lite files when you download them (Link from Post #1) ? 
I have tried on two different computers to open the zip but when I go to extract them, it says unknown method in file...
I also tried to download the file in a zipped up format but when I try to open it, it says the file may be corrupt.

Is there a different link available?

From POST #1:

Link: https://mega.nz/#F!HxZTzKDZ!VaLLlOgzuZ6kr-UoTTrl4g
Latest PSdZData_Lite (~2.5 GB) WORKS FOR ALL FDL CODING & VO CODING

Use this guide to determine your I-Step.
You only need one lite version for coding that is equal to or greater than your I-Step.
NOTE: If you get "Not Found [C012]" error when "Read Coding Data," it is time to update.
Do NOT merge. DELETE old PSdZData folder & REPLACE w/ new PSdZData folder.
ISTA-P Version & I-Level Overview
Certain E-sys installation require a minimum Psdzdata:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jfandl said:


> Is anyone having trouble with the PSDZ Lite files when you download them (Link from Post #1) ?
> I have tried on two different computers to open the zip but when I go to extract them, it says unknown method in file...
> I also tried to download the file in a zipped up format but when I try to open it, it says the file may be corrupt.
> 
> ...


Use latest 7-Zip to extract.


----------



## jfandl (Aug 31, 2003)

No such luck, even with the latest 7zip. The size shows the file sizes whereas the packed size shows 0 on almost every file. Pretty sure the file is corrupt.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jfandl said:


> No such luck, even with the latest 7zip. The size shows the file sizes whereas the packed size shows 0 on almost every file. Pretty sure the file is corrupt.


I have no clue what you are talking about. I just clicked your link above, downloaded psdzdata 4.13.44.7z, which was 976 MB (1,024,337,621 bytes), then I opened and extracted it using 7-Zip, and got the psdzdata folder, which is 3.60 GB (3,867,944,577 bytes) and contains 8,287 Files, 198 Folders. Works perfectly fine. :dunno:


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey,

Long time no speak.

I've just got an F90 M5 Comp and want to get a few of the basics coded back on. Can I get a link to the latest symbols, please.

I'm also wondering if anyone's asked/discovered/fixed an issue with the central iDrive display auto-dimming to a point of very-difficult-to-read in normal daylight?

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

limeypride said:


> Hey,
> 
> Long time no speak.
> 
> ...


Links are in the first post.

If you noticed this right after tinting windows, try rolling down windows to see if it fixes issue. If it does, IDrive display is correctable with coding. No one has found fix for HVAC panel or instrument cluster yet, as far as I know. Search DIM_VARIANT in HU_NBT2.


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Links are in the first post.
> 
> If you noticed this right after tinting windows, try rolling down windows to see if it fixes issue. If it does, IDrive display is correctable with coding. No one has found fix for HVAC panel or instrument cluster yet, as far as I know. Search DIM_VARIANT in HU_NBT2.


Thanks.

I'd assumed there were updates to the symbols based on requests and PM-responses recently in this gargantuan thread--I'll download those linked in the first post then and give it a shot.

Thanks for the tip re: central iDrive display--no tints yet, this happened from day one (5 days ago) and got worse as my drive home progressed from sunnier states (CO) to the currently miserable WA where I live. I've found shining my iPhone flashlight on the light sensor to the left of the screen provides brief glimpses of useful illumination. :thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

limeypride said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'd assumed there were updates to the symbols based on requests and PM-responses recently in this gargantuan thread--I'll download those linked in the first post then and give it a shot.
> 
> Thanks for the tip re: central iDrive display--no tints yet, this happened from day one (5 days ago) and got worse as my drive home progressed from sunnier states (CO) to the currently miserable WA where I live. I've found shining my iPhone flashlight on the light sensor to the left of the screen provides brief glimpses of useful illumination. :thumbup:


Old system was request and get via PM.
New system - I just keep updated links in OP.

Welcome. Light sensor is in the instrument cluster. Sensors to left/right of screen are proximity for touch.


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Old system was request and get via PM.
> New system - I just keep updated links in OP.
> 
> Welcome. Light sensor is in the instrument cluster. Sensors to left/right of screen are proximity for touch.


That's great, thanks.

Hmmm, I'm not so sure on the location of the light sensor--there's a visible circle that resembles most light sensors I've seen behind the left-side of the tinted glass covering the centre display (of course, it could also be a proximity sensor since my technical experience here begins and ends with "visible little circle"). Shining any source of light directly on it immediately, though obviously temporarily, rectifies the issue. That said, I'll try the same band-aid against the instrument cluster tomorrow.

Regardless, once I've got E-sys back up and running, I'll give your suggested tweak a shot. Fingers' crossed... appreciate the input!


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

OK. E-sys is setup along with the launcher (I think; tough to be sure without the cable); the symbols are updated and the cable is on its way.

In the meantime, I've been poking around to see if anyone found a setting to govern the tilt-angle of the passenger-side mirror when reversing. Mine tilts so low, I see only the ground between the front and rear passenger-side doors and nothing of the rear-wheel rendering it useless. Having read the vehicle's user manual, there is apparently no native support in iDrive for setting that. Has anyone else had this issue? Perhaps solved it through coding?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

limeypride said:


> OK. E-sys is setup along with the launcher (I think; tough to be sure without the cable); the symbols are updated and the cable is on its way.
> 
> In the meantime, I've been poking around to see if anyone found a setting to govern the tilt-angle of the passenger-side mirror when reversing. Mine tilts so low, I see only the ground between the front and rear passenger-side doors and nothing of the rear-wheel rendering it useless. Having read the vehicle's user manual, there is apparently no native support in iDrive for setting that. Has anyone else had this issue? Perhaps solved it through coding?


BDC_BODY => ASP_BORDSTEINAUTOMATIK_DELTA = Werte Value as Desired


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> BDC_BODY => ASP_BORDSTEINAUTOMATIK_DELTA = Werte Value as Desired


Wow, that was stupid-quick.

Thanks, Shawn!


----------



## wyu177 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello recently purchased a 2019 M240i, vin ending in VC07914. I'd like to program in enhanced bluetooth in this device. Does anyone know if the current esys would work? 

I have been successful in the past with coding my wifes '14 and '17 x3.

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

wyu177 said:


> Hello recently purchased a 2019 M240i, vin ending in VC07914. I'd like to program in enhanced bluetooth in this device. Does anyone know if the current esys would work?
> 
> I have been successful in the past with coding my wifes '14 and '17 x3.
> 
> Thanks


VO coding works fine on E-sys.


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi guys,

My success with the F90 is a bit hit or miss. I've successfully tweaked the iDrive brightness but the coding instructions for the passenger mirror tilt that you guys provided is:

BDC_BODY => ASP_BORDSTEINAUTOMATIK_DELTA = Werte Value as Desired

***8230;. I don't have BDC_BODY, I have BDC_BODY2 which I obviously tried to read. That ECU has 4 CAFD child nodes, I tried each one in turn--they all failed to read. Nor do I have the FRM or FEM ECUs.

Note that I selected F10 during the VIN connection.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

limeypride said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My success with the F90 is a bit hit or miss. I've successfully tweaked the iDrive brightness but the coding instructions for the passenger mirror tilt that you guys provided is:
> 
> ...


You are supposed to be using

E-Sys Launcher Car Series = F090
E-Sys Launcher Connection Target = S15A


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You are supposed to be using
> 
> E-Sys Launcher Car Series = F090
> E-Sys Launcher Connection Target = S15A


Sounds good. The posts I read indicated I should use F10--I'll give the S15A a shot. What is that BTW?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

limeypride said:


> Sounds good. The posts I read indicated I should use F10--I'll give the S15A a shot. What is that BTW?


F010 was last generation M5.

S15A covers F90, G11, G30, G01, etc.

F90 mirror tilt is in BDC (5FA9).


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> F010 was last generation M5.
> 
> S15A covers F90, G11, G30, G01, etc.
> 
> F90 mirror tilt is in BDC (5FA9).


// I'm assuming you meant 5FA9

I've searched BDC_BODY2 (there is no BDC_BODY) for ASP_BORDSTEINAUTOMATIK_DELTA, it doesn't exist there. Am I using the wrong string?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

limeypride said:


> // I'm assuming you meant 5FA9
> 
> I've searched BDC_BODY2 (there is no BDC_BODY) for ASP_BORDSTEINAUTOMATIK_DELTA, it doesn't exist there. Am I using the wrong string?


Yes, Typo. Fixed.

I promise it is there. What is your full CAFD (eg, CAFD_00005FA9_###_###_###)?

It is in 3110. Make sure you do not have extra spaces before or after function name when searching.


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> Yes, Typo.
> 
> I promise it is there. What is your full CAFD (eg, CAFD_00005FA9_###_###_###)?


CAFD_00005FA9_104_047_128

***8230; searching again now and triple checking.

// EDIT: checked everything and tried numerous variations of medial string searches to eliminate typos, etc., but nada I'm afraid.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

limeypride said:


> CAFD_00005FA9_104_047_128
> 
> &#8230;. searching again now and triple checking.
> 
> // EDIT: checked everything and tried numerous variations of medial string searches to eliminate typos, etc., but nada I'm afraid.


It is possible that it is not mapped in Premium Launcher. It is found with Pro Launcher.


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> It is possible that it is not mapped in Premium Launcher. It is found with Pro Launcher.


Is there a way to deterministically answer that?

If not or you're correct, what do I need to do to get the Pro Launcher?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

limeypride said:


> Is there a way to deterministically answer that?
> 
> If not or you're correct, what do I need to do to get the Pro Launcher?


I do not have Premium Launcher, so I cannot check myself. You could post screenshot of group 3110.

I know it is mapped in Pro.

Instructions to get Pro are in OP (Install PDF).


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

I'll grab a screenshot a little later today.

In the meantime, I've tried to obtain a copy of Pro.

Thanks for the ongoing assistance.


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

Almaretto said:


> I do not have Premium Launcher, so I cannot check myself. You could post screenshot of group 3110.
> 
> I know it is mapped in Pro.
> 
> Instructions to get Pro are in OP (Install PDF).


By the looks of things, you're correct--the symbols don't appear to contain a mapping for this ECU/group hence my searches turn up nothing. At a glance, it still seems to understand the syntax (i.e. INT, BOOL, UTF8 string, etc.), is it possible/safe to edit the setting in its raw form (assuming you can manually map it for me from what you see in Pro)?


----------



## limeypride (Apr 30, 2014)

Quick bump: any thoughts?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

limeypride said:


> Quick bump: any thoughts?


It appears unsnapped, so searches will not result in locating FDL.


----------



## Gofish (Nov 7, 2018)

Links don't seem to be working, am I missing something?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Gofish said:


> Links don't seem to be working, am I missing something?


Must be because links work fine. Using Chrome.


----------



## vSlav (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi.
Why does not the E-Sys see section S15A (G30)?
I use the latest Launcher Pro. I also tried different psdzdata.


----------



## vSlav (Oct 15, 2017)

double post


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vSlav said:


> Hi.
> Why does not the E-Sys see section S15A (G30)?
> I use the latest Launcher Pro. I also tried different psdzdata.


Incorrectly installed PSdZData or selected out in Launcher settings.


----------



## vSlav (Oct 15, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Incorrectly installed PSdZData or selected out in Launcher settings.


Thank you.
PSdZData installed correctly.
But I forgot that in the Launcher settings there is a menu for selecting KIS databases.))


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vSlav said:


> Thank you.
> PSdZData installed correctly.
> But I forgot that in the Launcher settings there is a menu for selecting KIS databases.))


:thumbup:


----------



## gt1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello,
I can't get the launcher to work- it is asking for activation. Tried 2.8.2 and 2.7.1 with the time rollback script- all the same. I'm on a bare metal Win10x64, US version.
Any ideas?

Edit:
Never mind, apparently it happened because I had Russian as one of the secondary keyboard choices.


----------



## jackd3rd (May 7, 2015)

Hello Almaretto,

Am just new here and I have dowloaded the launcher Premium 2.8.2 and asking for the activation code. It possible that you can give to me the activation code.
Here's my email [email protected] Thanks in advance!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jackd3rd said:


> Hello Almaretto,
> 
> Am just new here and I have dowloaded the launcher Premium 2.8.2 and asking for the activation code. It possible that you can give to me the activation code.


No. But Developer may give you one if you email.


----------



## pej7445 (Jan 11, 2015)

wyu177 said:


> Hello recently purchased a 2019 M240i, vin ending in VC07914. I'd like to program in enhanced bluetooth in this device. Does anyone know if the current esys would work?
> 
> I have been successful in the past with coding my wifes '14 and '17 x3.
> 
> Thanks


Were you able to code this? If so, do you know which values need to be changed? Thanks in advance.


----------



## marcospoffo (May 28, 2015)

Hello. Need help.

I can not code. You are experiencing the following errors.

1) When trying to save the FA it generates this error, access is denied.










2) When trying to click on Reading coding data in the module. It presents this error of "NCD"










I already looked. Esys is set to C: / data. It's all in the right places.

Firewall disabled.

At launcher F30 is selected to 320.

On the F020 connection is not direct.

I tried to open Esys without the launcher. And to save FA the same error appears.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

marcospoffo said:


> Hello. Need help.
> 
> I can not code. You are experiencing the following errors.
> 
> ...


That has to do with user permission to save files. That is not esys config issue.


----------



## marcospoffo (May 28, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> That has to do with user permission to save files. That is not esys config issue.


Even with administrator did not work. I had a problem with windows. I created a new user and it worked.

Thanks for the answer


----------



## efodela (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can i get a link to the latest psdz full file


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

efodela said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can i get a link to the latest psdz full file


PM sent.


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

For F-series programming; I've installed INSTA+ which I understand we use for Diag and Prog but do we need ICOM setup to program fully or can I used ENET Cable with ICOM configured in INSTA? Is that the ICOM "emulator"?? or is the ICOM settings in INST+ just for a true ICOM setup??


----------



## HarrisonFIN (Aug 29, 2017)

Someone got any news about new ESYS token? Today 30/12/2018 token will expire most of the normal users...:bawling:


----------



## Baske (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes the token in Premium Launcher 2.8.2 expired here already today at the 30th of Dec 2018
I just wanted to undo some coding before the token would expire. 
Hopefully there will be a 2.8.3 with a extended token validity


----------



## ALTTech (Apr 28, 2003)

*E-Sys Launcher 2.8.2 error*

same here. I need to turn off the logo on the cluster and I want to change that today.

I am having an odd thing happen. Every time I launch it. It prompts me to create the token. It does as I see it created. When I got launch it prompts me again to create the token. It goes over and over in a loop.

Looking at the token it looks to expire tomorrow? Is this the issue or something else ?

Any help with this ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

j_internet said:


> I am having an odd thing happen. Every time I launch it. It prompts me to create the token. It does as I see it created. When I got launch it prompts me again to create the token. It goes over and over in a loop.
> 
> Looking at the token it looks to expire tomorrow? Is this the issue or something else ?
> 
> Any help with this ?


E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM 2.8.2 .EST Token expired 12/30/2018, and for now there is no updated E-Sys Launcher (only Alternatives such as ESysX and E-Sys Plus).


----------



## Yobyot (May 17, 2005)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM 2.8.2 .EST Token expired 12/30/2018, and for now there is no updated E-Sys Launcher (only Alternatives such as ESysX and E-Sys Plus).


I just tested Launcher Pro in a Windows 10 VM with dynamic activation and it launched.

Hopefully, @tokenmaster will begin responding to requests for Launcher Pro. I believe in supporting folks who provide the tools we use for coding and for Launcher Pro @tokenmaster is only asking for donations to charity for his efforts.

I don't expect this will be a popular position to take but if Launcher Premium is EOL it might be a good thing for the hobby as people might stop expecting everything to be free.


----------



## Ozkan27 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi Guys!

First of all I want to thank everybody in this forum for sharing their knowledge with us.

Im new into the BMW coding, I made already restore CAFD from backup files with X17 tool.

But Now I have a car where the CAFD files are corrupted by someone else. And I dont have any backup files.

It is a BMW 120i 03.2018 B48 engine. (VIN: -5H26714)

I want to restore all the coding back to the original state.

I think that these are the corrupted CAFD and which I need to restore. 

-cafd_00000911-004_000_001 
-cafd_00000912-004_000_000 
-cafd_00000913-003_005_004 
-cafd_00001148-000_030_003 
-cafd_0000023f-016_016_039 
-cafd_000007a1-005_044_007 
-cafd_00001f61-001_018_010 
-cafd_00000794-017_068_101 
-cafd_0000067b-002_014_002
-cafd_000024c3-010_020_008

What E-sys version and what pszddata version do I need to use atleast?


----------



## Ozkan27 (Jan 12, 2019)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ozkan27 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> First of all I want to thank everybody in this forum for sharing their knowledge with us.
> 
> ...


VO Code all ECU with original FA to "restore all the coding back to the original state".

Use E-Sys 3.27.1 and latest PSdZData. Links are in Post #1.


----------



## Ozkan27 (Jan 12, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> VO Code all ECU with original FA to "restore all the coding back to the original state".
> 
> Use E-Sys 3.27.1 and latest PSdZData. Links are in Post #1.


Thank for your fast response! Would this also work when there are wrong CAFD(from another BMW) files inside the car now ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ozkan27 said:


> Thank for your fast response! Would this also work when there are wrong CAFD(from another BMW) files inside the car now ?


If you need to change CAFD, you can use use Detect CAF for SWE function, but CAFD choice is dictated by ECU firmware. If you cant get CAFD you want, then ECU may need to be flashed with different firmware.

Why though do you think ECU(s) has wrong or corrupt CAFD?


----------



## Ozkan27 (Jan 12, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you need to change CAFD, you can use use Detect CAF for SWE function, but CAFD choice is dictated by ECU firmware. If you cant get CAFD you want, then ECU may need to be flashed with different firmware.
> 
> Why though do you think ECU(s) has wrong or corrupt CAFD?


I think this because the the car had incorrect cafd settings when I arrived. I used another tool to inject random CAFD files. Just for trying. I used MM X17 tool for this.

No I am waiting for the response for Pro launcher. I made the charity payment. Do you have any idea how long this could take ? As soon as i got the launcher, I will report everything back here.

Sincerely


----------



## GregM140i (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi guys,

Thank you in advance for the work you have put in to make this available to us.

I am new to coding and recently took delivery of an M140i  I am almost done with the setup just waiting for a cable to be delivered and to sort out the donation for LauncherPro

My question... are the cheat sheets kept up to date via the launcher? I have identified most of the changes id like to make through BimmerCode and other online materials but they obviously dont contain public info about the values and locations of the functions.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have installed E-Sys, configured PzD files etc its just the values im missing.

Thanks 
Greg


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Ozkan27 said:


> I think this because the the car had incorrect cafd settings when I arrived. I used another tool to inject random CAFD files. Just for trying. I used MM X17 tool for this.
> 
> No I am waiting for the response for Pro launcher. I made the charity payment. Do you have any idea how long this could take ? As soon as i got the launcher, I will report everything back here.
> 
> Sincerely


Injection uses VO coding, based on activated FA. Injecting different CAFD's is not likely to change settings.



GregM140i said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thank you in advance for the work you have put in to make this available to us.
> 
> ...


Launcher Pro syncs with Github. Those publicly available are at the discretion of authors who choose to share and are not exhaustive.


----------



## izeman (Jun 6, 2012)

Just came back to coding after about a year as i got some firmware upgrades installed by BMW. Do i understand it correctly that FREE CODING is gone, now that launcher premium expired?
And even if i was willing to pay: I can't find information where to pay that. Thanks


----------



## izeman (Jun 6, 2012)

Just came back to coding after about a year as i got some firmware upgrades installed by BMW. Do i understand it correctly that FREE CODING is gone, now that launcher premium expired?
And even if i was willing to pay: I can't find information where to pay that. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

izeman said:


> Just came back to coding after about a year as i got some firmware upgrades installed by BMW. Do i understand it correctly that FREE CODING is gone, now that launcher premium expired?
> And even if i was willing to pay: I can't find information where to pay that. Thanks


https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=12866677&postcount=17


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Hello, is a token needed only when I want to code ECUs or is it a requirement to even run the E-Sys program? What I am asking is, if I merely want to look at the various components and FDL values currently in my car without actually changing/coding anything, can this be done without a token?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gugin said:


> Hello, is a token needed only when I want to code ECUs or is it a requirement to even run the E-Sys program? What I am asking is, if I merely want to look at the various components and FDL values currently in my car without actually changing/coding anything, can this be done without a token?


.EST Token is needed only for FDL Coding, and nothing more.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you shawnsheridan. Going through your E-Sys installation instructions, I now realize that I did not ask the right question. I asked my question in terms of .EST token when I really should have asked it in terms of Launcher PRO. What I meant to ask is whether I need to start E-Sys via Launcher PRO (which I currently don't have) if I am only interested in connecting to the car and *reading* FDL values. Will I be able to do it if I start E-Sys directly? Or is the issue that without Launcher, CAFD mapping will not occur and I will therefore be looking at a bunch of numbered FDLs with no descriptive text indicating that what mean.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> Thank you shawnsheridan. Going through your E-Sys installation instructions, I now realize that I did not ask the right question. I asked my question in terms of .EST token when I really should have asked it in terms of Launcher PRO. What I meant to ask is whether I need to start E-Sys via Launcher PRO (which I currently don't have) if I am only interested in connecting to the car and *reading* FDL values. Will I be able to do it if I start E-Sys directly? Or is the issue that without Launcher, CAFD mapping will not occur and I will therefore be looking at a bunch of numbered FDLs with no descriptive text indicating that what mean.


You Need EST Token for Three Things:

Expert Mode > Code FDL. Note: "Reading Coding Data" does not need token, but applying changes to vehicle does.
FDL-Editor. Without using Launcher or some other token method, you will get request to enter PIN and get error with any value.
Coding-Verification


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you, Almaretto. It's clear now. I see that Launcher is really needed to do anything useful with E-Sys. I was hoping I could use E-Sys without Launcher for now just to poke around and get comfortable with E-Sys before starting to code. But if I cannot start the FDL editor by right-clicking on CAFD and choosing Edit FDL without Launcher, I won't really see the detailed information I was hoping to see. I'll have to wait until I get Launcher.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> Thank you, Almaretto. It's clear now. I see that Launcher is really needed to do anything useful with E-Sys. I was hoping I could use E-Sys without Launcher for now just to poke around and get comfortable with E-Sys before starting to code. But if I cannot start the FDL editor by right-clicking on CAFD and choosing Edit FDL without Launcher, I won't really see the detailed information I was hoping to see. I'll have to wait until I get Launcher.


Use NCD / CAFD Tool to view ncd's. I would not say nothing can be done with Launcher, but, custom coding needs valid token & associated mapping (even offline editing).


----------



## Jaffa182 (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I have retro fitted the reverse camera to my F22 LCI (2017) and i now need to code the TRSVC. Will i be able to do this with E-Sys 3.27.1 and latest PSdZData or will i need the latest E-Sys as well?

Thanks for your help in advance!

Cheers,
Jaff


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jaffa182 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have retro fitted the reverse camera to my F22 LCI (2017) and i now need to code the TRSVC. Will i be able to do this with E-Sys 3.27.1 and latest PSdZData or will i need the latest E-Sys as well?
> 
> ...


Yes, 3.27.1 is actually the preferred E-Sys version.


----------



## Jaffa182 (Jan 24, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, 3.27.1 is actually the preferred E-Sys version.


Thanks for the super fast answer Shawn!

:thumbup:


----------



## gcitriniti (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi guys, 

on 01/26/2019 I made the donation to the charity by paypal, I sent the email with the confirmation and until today 30/01/2019 I did not receive the Launcher Pro. 

Can anyone tell me if this delay is normal?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gcitriniti said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> on 01/26/2019 I made the donation to the charity by paypal, I sent the email with the confirmation and until today 30/01/2019 I did not receive the Launcher Pro.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this delay is normal?


Yes, quite normal. Response times vary widely from hours to months to never.


----------



## gcitriniti (Jan 30, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, quite normal. Response times vary widely from hours to months to never.


Wow, so I just have to wait?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gcitriniti said:


> Wow, so I just have to wait?


If you want Launcher PRO, then yes. Else, use ESysX (http://esysx.com - [email protected])


----------



## gcitriniti (Jan 30, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you want Launcher PRO, then yes. Else, use ESysX (http://esysx.com - [email protected])


ok, thank you!


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Shawn, what do you use? Launcher Pro or the ESysX license? Do you know if ESysX also provides background remapping of trimmed PSdZdata. The website looks a bit sketchy to me. I also donated on the 25th, following TokenMaster's instructions. Happy to wait if TokenMaster is busy, but "never" is not the answer I was hoping for.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gugin said:


> Shawn, what do you use? Launcher Pro or the ESysX license? Do you know if ESysX also provides background remapping of trimmed PSdZdata. The website looks a bit sketchy to me. I also donated on the 25th, following TokenMaster's instructions. Happy to wait if TokenMaster is busy, but "never" is not the answer I was hoping for.


I was fortunate enough to get Launcher PRO when TM was more Active.

E-SysX does CAFD Mapping as well, and it is legitimate. I know many people using it.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Lucky you! The autoreply I received from TokenMaster indicated that Launcher Pro would be valid for 2.5 years. Does yours have the same restriction? What are you planning to do when it stops working?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gugin said:


> Lucky you! The autoreply I received from TokenMaster indicated that Launcher Pro would be valid for 2.5 years. Does yours have the same restriction? What are you planning to do when it stops working?


Mine will expire at some point too. I'll cross that bridge when I get there, but if I can't get Launcher PRO again, I'll use ESysX.


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

gugin said:


> Lucky you! The autoreply I received from TokenMaster indicated that Launcher Pro would be valid for 2.5 years. Does yours have the same restriction? What are you planning to do when it stops working?


I too was lucky to get the Pro back in november, and have a licence until april 2021, after that I really hope a renewal now I have the Pro, is going to be easy.

If not I will just sell my F30 and buy the G20, at that point BMW will probably have stopped FDL coding all together anyway 

/Weebyx


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Oh, no. I did not realize FDL coding is going away. I thought that every car manufacturer does FDL coding (or some equivalent of that), except other manufacturers secured their software to a point where it has not been hacked. I assumed that BMW never bothered to do it (they must clearly know that people are coding their cars), implicitly condoning what people do. What's an alternative to FDL coding? Hardcode everything into firmware so the only way to change things will be to reverse engineer the firmware, modify it, and upload the modified firmware?


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

gugin said:


> Oh, no. I did not realize FDL coding is going away. I thought that every car manufacturer does FDL coding (or some equivalent of that), except other manufacturers secured their software to a point where it has not been hacked. I assumed that BMW never bothered to do it (they must clearly know that people are coding their cars), implicitly condoning what people do. What's an alternative to FDL coding? Hardcode everything into firmware so the only way to change things will be to reverse engineer the firmware, modify it, and upload the modified firmware?


My statement was only speculative, I dont think BMW is condoning FDL coding, they know it is happening, but they try to limit it by using pin's and tokens. It was never intended for E-sys and such tools, to be widely available for people to use.

At some point I think they will implement something new regarding FDL coding. If it is online connection only with BMW's computers while coding, or something else, I have no idea.

One of the cool features of owning a BMW, is excactly the possibility of customizing them so much, and doing lots of cool retrofits 

Let's see what happens, and hope it is not in the to near future


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

I don't yet have a launcher or token because I am still waiting for TokenMaster or the ESysX developers to get back to me. However, can I still play around with E-Sys? I understand that its functionality will be rather limited without a token. My question is this: if I directly start E-Sys now (without coding ability), will I be able to start it coding-capable via the launcher when I eventually get the launcher? Or is starting E-Sys without the launcher or token an absolute no-go? I am worried that if I start E-Sys without the launcher, the program will make a "mark" somewhere on my computer that it's been started on an unauthorized machine and it will refuse to run later when I finally get the launcher. I really don't want to be reinstalling Windows because of that.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gugin said:


> I don't yet have a launcher or token because I am still waiting for TokenMaster or the ESysX developers to get back to me. However, can I still play around with E-Sys? I understand that its functionality will be rather limited without a token. My question is this: if I directly start E-Sys now (without coding ability), will I be able to start it coding-capable via the launcher when I eventually get the launcher? Or is starting E-Sys without the launcher or token an absolute no-go? I am worried that if I start E-Sys without the launcher, the program will make a "mark" somewhere on my computer that it's been started on an unauthorized machine and it will refuse to run later when I finally get the launcher. I really don't want to be reinstalling Windows because of that.


You can run E-Sys now and add Launcher or ESysX later.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> I don't yet have a launcher or token because I am still waiting for TokenMaster or the ESysX developers to get back to me. However, can I still play around with E-Sys? I understand that its functionality will be rather limited without a token. My question is this: if I directly start E-Sys now (without coding ability), will I be able to start it coding-capable via the launcher when I eventually get the launcher? Or is starting E-Sys without the launcher or token an absolute no-go? I am worried that if I start E-Sys without the launcher, the program will make a "mark" somewhere on my computer that it's been started on an unauthorized machine and it will refuse to run later when I finally get the launcher. I really don't want to be reinstalling Windows because of that.


Token is needed for FDL-Coding and Coding-Verification.

You do not need Launcher for rest of the functions like VO coding or flash Programming.

Therefore, you can switch back and forth between starting with and without launcher without any consequences.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks, Shawn and Almaretto!


----------



## vital4ik2005 (Feb 1, 2019)

THANK YOU! I was searching an option to code my car (only experience with the E46/E90), with your help i could code now our new car! You are the best!!!!


----------



## autolocksman (Feb 1, 2019)

Almaretto said:


> Token is needed for FDL-Coding and Coding-Verification


Hello. Can you tell me please, is token needed for "Detect CAF for SWE" function ? For used ecus coding..

I have installed 3.27.1 + "latest psdzdata lite" from beginning of this topic, and "Detect CAF for SWE" button is not active.


----------



## kimmat (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi. I Have a bmw f30 2012. i want to code in extended bluetooth. I need the program and the token code of esys. How i do? Thanks.
Also, there is a tutorial how do it?!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kimmat said:


> Hi. I Have a bmw f30 2012. i want to code in extended bluetooth. I need the program and the token code of esys. How i do? Thanks.
> Also, there is a tutorial how do it?!


Software is in Post #1.

EBT:
https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## kimmat (Feb 1, 2019)

thank you for the answer...but i need about a token code or it is necessary only the program? when i install the program esys i find two f20 code. which I have to choose? tanks very much



shawnsheridan said:


> Software is in Post #1.
> 
> EBT:
> https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8020396&postcount=7


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kimmat said:


> thank you for the answer...but i need about a token code or it is necessary only the program? when i install the program esys i find two f20 code. which I have to choose? tanks very much


Token not need for VO Coding.

Use the second (bottom) connection target.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

autolocksman said:


> Hello. Can you tell me please, is token needed for "Detect CAF for SWE" function ? For used ecus coding..
> 
> I have installed 3.27.1 + "latest psdzdata lite" from beginning of this topic, and "Detect CAF for SWE" button is not active.


Token needed for FDL-Editor as well as "Code FDL"
Not needed for VO coding, including injection procedure to fix missing/corrupt cafd.
Is FA activated? Did you first select an ECU?


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

I played with E-Sys today and my adventure was short-lived. I have a 2019 X3 M40i, which means I should be using S15A as my target. The problem is, I have two targets for S15A as shown in the screenshot below. (They correspond to two subfolders under .\psdzdata\mainseries\S15A\.) Is it normal to have two targets or is my psdzdata messed up in that two different psdzdata volumes were "merged" together? If it's normal to have two targets, which should I choose? I run E-Sys 3.27.1. Both E-Sys and the psdzdata were downloaded using the links at the start of this thread.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> I played with E-Sys today and my adventure was short-lived. I have a 2019 X3 M40i, which means I should be using S15A as my target. The problem is, I have two targets for S15A as shown in the screenshot below. (They correspond to two subfolders under .\psdzdata\mainseries\S15A\.) Is it normal to have two targets or is my psdzdata messed up in that two different psdzdata volumes were "merged" together? If it's normal to have two targets, which should I choose? I run E-Sys 3.27.1. Both E-Sys and the psdzdata were downloaded using the links at the start of this thread.


Yes, that is fine. You can just select latest.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you! I'll resume later tonight.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

So I continued some more this evening. My objective was to backup the original data from the vehicle. Backing up of Vehicle Order went fine. "Read SVT" produced an error, but then I read elsewhere on this forum that newer vehicles require selecting "Read ECU" instead. The latter went fine, except that it produced a list of only 2 ECUs, which I thought was rather short. So I pressed the "Read ECU" button again. It returned a list of 23 ECUs the second time around. I thought that behavior was weird and maybe caused by the error I first received, so I closed everything, disconnected and restarted the computer, and started from scratch. When I got to the "Read ECU" step, it returned a list of 20 ECUs. Is there a reason why the number keeps changing? Should I perhaps be connecting to the car in diagnostic mode? (I should add that I am still waiting for a token, so I am running E-Sys as is.)


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> So I continued some more this evening. My objective was to backup the original data from the vehicle. Backing up of Vehicle Order went fine. "Read SVT" produced an error, but then I read elsewhere on this forum that newer vehicles require selecting "Read ECU" instead. The latter went fine, except that it produced a list of only 2 ECUs, which I thought was rather short. So I pressed the "Read ECU" button again. It returned a list of 23 ECUs the second time around. I thought that behavior was weird and maybe caused by the error I first received, so I closed everything, disconnected and restarted the computer, and started from scratch. When I got to the "Read ECU" step, it returned a list of 20 ECUs. Is there a reason why the number keeps changing? Should I perhaps be connecting to the car in diagnostic mode? (I should add that I am still waiting for a token, so I am running E-Sys as is.)


E-sys cannot read entire car if not in PAD or engine running.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Aha, that would be it. Thanks again!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> Aha, that would be it. Thanks again!


:thumbup:


----------



## petrolhead. (Jul 12, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, quite normal. Response times vary widely from hours to months to never.


I also donated mid January, so far nothing from Tokenmaster. Although I can imagine that since the last token expired requests for Launcher Pro are quite piling up - and he's doing that for a hobby, not his day-job. So I'm patient and hope to hear from him eventually...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

petrolhead. said:


> I also donated mid January, so far nothing from Tokenmaster. Although I can imagine that since the last token expired requests for Launcher Pro are quite piling up - and he's doing that for a hobby, not his day-job. So I'm patient and hope to hear from him eventually...


:thumbup:


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

I continued playing with E-Sys yesterday (still no token, so cannot code). I don't feel as intimidated by the program as I was when I first began reading the various PDF manuals and tutorials. Things are actually quite straightforward after Shawn and Almaretto helped me properly connect to my G01 car. I now have the following problem: I want to compare two NCD files but TokenMaster's NCD / CAFD Tool 0.5.2 is giving me errors. When trying to open an NCD file, it reports "Object reference not set to an instance of an object." Is the issue that the tool has not been updated to work with the latest trimmed PSDz data? I don't think the tool needs the launcher or any kind of registration, correct? (In case it is relevant, the two NCD files I want to compare is the stock file, CAFD_00002742_000_160_004.ncd, and the same file I read after coding the auto start-stop memory ON using Bimmercode. I wanted to see what Bimmercode changed. I can see the changes in the file in a binary editor, but it's not very informative. My car's I-Step is S15A-18-07-540)


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

gugin said:


> I continued playing with E-Sys yesterday (still no token, so cannot code). I don't feel as intimidated by the program as I was when I first began reading the various PDF manuals and tutorials. Things are actually quite straightforward after Shawn and Almaretto helped me properly connect to my G01 car. I now have the following problem: I want to compare two NCD files but TokenMaster's NCD / CAFD Tool 0.5.2 is giving me errors. When trying to open an NCD file, it reports "Object reference not set to an instance of an object." Is the issue that the tool has not been updated to work with the latest trimmed PSDz data? I don't think the tool needs the launcher or any kind of registration, correct? (In case it is relevant, the two NCD files I want to compare is the stock file, CAFD_00002742_000_160_004.ncd, and the same file I read after coding the auto start-stop memory ON using Bimmercode. I wanted to see what Bimmercode changed. I can see the changes in the file in a binary editor, but it's not very informative. My car's I-Step is S15A-18-07-540)


I also have that error on some CAFD's I think there are new stuff the tool does not understand.

Bimmercode will probably just set TCM_MSA_MEMORY to AKTIV in FEM, this is the only thing my F30 needs changing to activate Memory setting for Auto Start/Stop.

/Weebyx


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> I now have the following problem: I want to compare two NCD files but TokenMaster's NCD / CAFD Tool 0.5.2 is giving me errors. When trying to open an NCD file, it reports "Object reference not set to an instance of an object." Is the issue that the tool has not been updated to work with the latest trimmed PSDz data? I don't think the tool needs the launcher or any kind of registration, correct?


Tool does not need Launcher. I get the same error sometimes; especially with newer CAFD's.

If you want to compare:

Load NCD in FDL Editor
File --> Save as FWL
Repeat as needed
Compare saved file with program like Beyond Compare


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, to run the FDL editor, I need a valid token, which I still don't have. So I am currently stuck.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, to run the FDL editor, I need a valid token, which I still don't have. So I am currently stuck.


Sorry. Missed that part. Yes, you need token.


----------



## autolocksman (Feb 1, 2019)

Almaretto said:


> Token needed for FDL-Editor as well as "Code FDL"
> Not needed for VO coding, including injection procedure to fix missing/corrupt cafd.
> Is FA activated? Did you first select an ECU?


Got it, thanks.

Another questions to community, please.

When trying to "Detect CAF for SWE" for ZGW2 I got " No cafd mapping is found for zgw2 base variant [G090].
Any ideas ?

Car is F10 2013, target is retrofit to NBT, LCD display, led optic.. So ZGW is from restyle.

E-sys got from this topic: 3.27.1 & v.4.15.31_PSdZData_Lite.

On other ECUs caf detected works fine.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

autolocksman said:


> Got it, thanks.
> 
> Another questions to community, please.
> 
> ...


Complete CAFD_ID's LIST

Not all ECU's have a CAFD. Some have zero (eg, ZGW) and some have one or more (eg ACSM).


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

It is possible the list is incomplete? For example, BDC_BODY2 in my 2019 G01 has four CAFD ID's: 1DF7, 1DF8, 17BD, and 5FA9. The first two are included in the list, while the last two are not.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> It is possible the list is incomplete? For example, BDC_BODY2 in my 2019 G01 has four CAFD ID's: 1DF7, 1DF8, 17BD, and 5FA9. The first two are included in the list, while the last two are not.


Completely possible I missed some. Also, sometimes there are those listed in one section but not another. 5FA9 used to be 17BC; no clue why the ID changed.


----------



## Shadowspawn1201 (Feb 13, 2019)

*2016 F30 iDrive*

I was trying to flash via usb for carplay and movie in motion but I guess it failed. Now I have a blue screen. How do I fix it or reflash it ? thank you in advance.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Shadowspawn1201 said:


> I was trying to flash via usb for carplay and movie in motion but I guess it failed. Now I have a blue screen. How do I fix it or reflash it ? thank you in advance.


You were trying to load Carplay on ID4?


----------



## Shadowspawn1201 (Feb 13, 2019)

Almaretto said:


> You were trying to load Carplay on ID4?


Not sure what ID4 means but I provided a website with the vin, they sent me the usb fie, loaded it to the usb, followed the instructions but when I held the volume button the radion wouldn't reboot, left it alone now have a blue screen that says Flashing time 00:00:00. I know before that it said Blackbox sistemi, automotive. HUTOOL v3.900. Sorry I am new to this.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Shadowspawn1201 said:


> Not sure what ID4 means but I provided a website with the vin, they sent me the usb fie, loaded it to the usb, followed the instructions but when I held the volume button the radion wouldn't reboot, left it alone now have a blue screen that says Flashing time 00:00:00. I know before that it said Blackbox sistemi, automotive. HUTOOL v3.900. Sorry I am new to this.


Meaning did you system look like this:










or

this:


----------



## Shadowspawn1201 (Feb 13, 2019)

Almaretto said:


> Meaning did you system look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bottom one, old fashion looking one. I have a 2016 328i xdrive if that helps. 4 door.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Shadowspawn1201 said:


> Bottom one, old fashion looking one. I have a 2016 328i xdrive if that helps. 4 door.


That is what I thought.

IDrive 4, which does not support Carplay.

Now, you will likely need to flash unit and get FSC repair kit.


----------



## Shadowspawn1201 (Feb 13, 2019)

Almaretto said:


> That is what I thought.
> 
> IDrive 4, which does not support Carplay.
> 
> Now, you will likely need to flash unit and get FSC repair kit.


That makes a lot of sense. If you don't mind, how would I go about this.


----------



## Willie D (Feb 10, 2019)

Please help wanted, how do i become a token file and launcher?
Esys is already running but need for FDL coding a token? ( error 157)
thanks already


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

You need to contact TokenMaster to obtain Launcher Pro. Launcher is an application that provides E-Sys with a token in the background. You can find TokenMaster's email in the document "E-Sys - Install Instructions - v.15.pdf." The link to that document is in post #1 on this thread by Almaretto.


----------



## autolocksman (Feb 1, 2019)

Almaretto said:


> Complete CAFD_ID's LIST
> 
> Not all ECU's have a CAFD. Some have zero (eg, ZGW) and some have one or more (eg ACSM).


Thanks.

But how to code it without CAFD ?

Code button is not active on ZGW.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

autolocksman said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But how to code it without CAFD ?
> 
> Code button is not active on ZGW.


You don't. ZGW is not a codeable ECU. It can only be programmed (flashed).


----------



## cedchung (May 11, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Token not need for VO Coding.
> 
> Use the second (bottom) connection target.


Hi Shawn, what's the difference between the 2? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cedchung said:


> Hi Shawn, what's the difference between the 2? Thanks


Bottom one is newer. Top one is older alternate I-Step.


----------



## bichoo (Sep 13, 2012)

How do I go about actually getting Launcher Pro? It seems like you need an account on https://www.fxxtokenmaster.com/. How do i go about actually creating one?
thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bichoo said:


> How do I go about actually getting Launcher Pro? It seems like you need an account on https://www.fxxtokenmaster.com/. How do i go about actually creating one?
> thanks


Time machine. Appears TM is no longer offering.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bichoo said:


> How do I go about actually getting Launcher Pro? It seems like you need an account on https://www.fxxtokenmaster.com/. How do i go about actually creating one?
> thanks


You don't. Developer TM has vanished, gone long time now, and without him, you cannot activate Launcher PRO 3.x.


----------



## jonka (Apr 17, 2014)

is anybody else having issue with the latest psdZdata from this link, mine coming back as broken or corrupted file, can't extract, any help with good link to the latest version will help, thank you everyone!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jonka said:


> is anybody else having issue with the latest psdZdata from this link, mine coming back as broken or corrupted file, can't extract, any help with good link to the latest version will help, thank you everyone!


Should be no issue with source file. Make sure you use latest version of 7-Zip or WinRAR to extract it, and nothing else.


----------



## jonka (Apr 17, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Should be no issue with source file. Make sure you use latest version of 7-Zip or WinRAR to extract it, and nothing else.


I tried with winrar and it's corrupted and it unpacked the other files so looks like something wrong with file, I will try again just to see if worked


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jonka said:


> I tried with winrar and it's corrupted and it unpacked the other files so looks like something wrong with file, I will try again just to see if worked


I just tested it by downloading v.4.15.31_PSdZData_Lite.rar from Link in Post # 1, which was 1.29Gb. I extracted the psdzdata folder from it, which was 3.95 Gb using WinRAR 5.61. No problems whatsoever. As I said, source file is perfectly fine.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey guys, need a little bit of assistance. Trying to code my new F80 and running into an error in esys activating the FA.

Message is "No FP could be generated from FA "". [C002]. Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP:E-Word L070". It's complaining about the psdzdata.

Car is an early August 2018 build and the ISTEP is at F020-18-07-530. I tried to cross reference against the ISTA version chart and I don't even see that ISTEP for a F020 series car.

FWIW I have tried selecting F030 and F080 on the tokenmaster launcher and it doesn't seem to make a difference. I also get errors on some of the ECUs when reading them saying the .ncd can't be generated. I have the latest psdzdata from the link (4.15.31). Ideas?:dunno:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

JamRWS6 said:


> Hey guys, need a little bit of assistance. Trying to code my new F80 and running into an error in esys activating the FA.
> 
> Message is "No FP could be generated from FA "". [C002]. Not all elements of the FA were found in the FA2FP:E-Word L070". It's complaining about the psdzdata.


Why did you add E-word L070?

When you calculate FP, it checks FA against FAFP. You cannot have elements that are not in FAFP.

EDIT: You can use TM NCD / CAFD tool to display valid elements.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a problem that I can't cure. I launch ESys and it asks me to generate a pin. I do that and ESys starts to launch and then I get in an endless loop of ESys starting and then asking for a new pin. I enter a pin and here we go again.


Ideas??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ezaircon4jc said:


> I have a problem that I can't cure. I launch ESys and it asks me to generate a pin. I do that and ESys starts to launch and then I get in an endless loop of ESys starting and then asking for a new pin. I enter a pin and here we go again.
> 
> Ideas??


Unfortunately, E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM 2.8.2 .EST Token expired 12/30/2018, and for now there is no updated E-Sys Launcher. There is a workaround here to rearm it:

E-Sys Launcher Premium Rearm 1.7.0:
Https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=22657962&postcount=1


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> Why did you add E-word L070?
> 
> When you calculate FP, it checks FA against FAFP. You cannot have elements that are not in FAFP.
> 
> EDIT: You can use TM NCD / CAFD tool to display valid elements.


Right,but I have not edited the FA. It's the stock FA that is written to the car. I literally just read the FA from the car and tried to activate it. No changes have been (or able) to make.

I can look at the Ewords, see what is there, and try editing and writing to the car. So weird to have a virgin vehicle with this issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

JamRWS6 said:


> Right,but I have not edited the FA. It's the stock FA that is written to the car. I literally just read the FA from the car and tried to activate it. No changes have been (or able) to make.
> 
> I can look at the Ewords, see what is there, and try editing and writing to the car. So weird to have a virgin vehicle with this issue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Thanks for the advice on using the NCD/CAFD tool. Helped me realize (even after previously checking) I was using old psdzdata. Never copied the new stuff into the data folder. Complete rookie move; thanks for your help.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Unfortunately, E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM 2.8.2 .EST Token expired 12/30/2018, and for now there is no updated E-Sys Launcher. There is a workaround here to rearm it:
> 
> E-Sys Launcher Premium Rearm 1.7.0:
> Https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=22657962&postcount=1


THANKS!!

At this point do you think Bimmercode is a better option??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ezaircon4jc said:


> THANKS!!
> 
> At this point do you think Bimmercode is a better option??


I don't use any Phone Apps. I would use ESysX myself.


----------



## jq955 (Feb 22, 2019)

What's the go to setup for esys right now?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jq955 said:


> What's the go to setup for esys right now?


E-Sys 3.27.1 with either Launcher PRO 2.x/3.x if you have it, or Launcher PREMIUM 2.x w/ Rearm Script, or ESysX.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

I finally bit the bullet and paid for ESysX. License activation went fine. But how do I use it? Do I simply run E-Sys with IspiHostAdmin running in the background or is there a way to launch E-Sys from IspiHostAdmin? On my laptop, the "Optimize JRE" box is not checked. Should I check it or should I trust that IspiHostAdmin set everything optimally?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gugin said:


> I finally bit the bullet and paid for ESysX. License activation went fine. But how do I use it? Do I simply run E-Sys with IspiHostAdmin running in the background or is there a way to launch E-Sys from IspiHostAdmin? On my laptop, the "Optimize JRE" box is not checked. Should I check it or should I trust that IspiHostAdmin set everything optimally?


I can't say, as I don't use it myself. Ask Paul with ESysX.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Never mind, I figured it out. The installer also installed a program called BMW E-Sys Extensions. That program is basically the equivalent of Launcher.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

How risk-averse should I be in terms of coding options for the sole purpose of finding out what they do? I've looked at the different FDLs for *HU_NBT2* today using ESysX and noticed the following two options under 3009 EFFICIENT_DYNAMICS, 4C:



ASD_CONFIGURATION
Schaltet das enstellungsmenu fur active sound design ein/aus (Toggles the settings menu for active sound design on/off)
nicht_aktiv


ASD_SOUND_OFF
Aktiviert im einstellungsmenu den eintrag zum deaktivieren des active sound design (Activates the entry in the settings menu to deactivate the active sound design)
nicht_aktiv

The English translations are from Google. I'd like to see what coding these two options to aktiv does (perhaps coding them one at a time first, and then both). The description suggests that they may introduce a checkbox or line item in the head unit menu allowing me to turn ASD on or off.

Should I be wary of such experiments? Is it possible to damage the head unit by coding something "wrong?" I would not experiment with coding the engine ECU because I could probably damage the engine, but coding of the head unit seems innocuous to me. Am I fooling myself?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thieutje said:


> I'm using the re activation tool but it's not working.
> opening the batch file gives a green coloured screen to say it has worked but then after opening the launcher it keeps asking for a token, so annoying !
> Can someone help me ? please


You need to contact the Rearm Script Developer Tony and ask him.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gugin said:


> A lot of FDLs (if that's the correct term) have helpful comments associated with them, indicating what each FDL controls. Why do some FDLs have silly comments like the one in the screenshot below? Are the comments supplied by the userbase? Is BMW their source?


This is how they are from BMW AG. Some have meaningful explanatory descriptions, some have useless comments, and some have nothing at all.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks, Shawn. I guess I'll have to use a trial-and-error approach.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

One more question about FDL comments (Kommentar). Is there a way to export the comments into a text file or at least copy them from E-sys into Windows clipboard? I use Google Translate to translate the comments that are in German and it's a pain to have to retype them into the browser. Copy/paste would be so much faster.


----------



## ichooo (Feb 28, 2019)

I have problem with the psdzdata link from the first page. I download the psdzdata but when I tried to open it is give me an error "C:\Users\*\Desktop\v.4.15.31_PSdZData_Lite.rar: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged" ? It is have another part from the archive or some tricky part to extract? I tried from 3 PC with different archive sofware and the result is the same. Thank You in advance


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> One more question about FDL comments (Kommentar). Is there a way to export the comments into a text file or at least copy them from E-sys into Windows clipboard? I use Google Translate to translate the comments that are in German and it's a pain to have to retype them into the browser. Copy/paste would be so much faster.


With NCD / CAFD Tool you can copy paste. I know not a way with E-sys.



ichooo said:


> I have problem with the psdzdata link from the first page. I download the psdzdata but when I tried to open it is give me an error "C:\Users\*\Desktop\v.4.15.31_PSdZData_Lite.rar: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged" ? It is have another part from the archive or some tricky part to extract? I tried from 3 PC with different archive sofware and the result is the same. Thank You in advance


You tried with latest winrar?


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

What browser did you use to download the file? I suggest you re-download it using Chrome. Did you download it is "standard download?" Don't use the "download as zip" option.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Almaretto said:


> With NCD / CAFD Tool you can copy paste. I know not a way with E-sys.


Thanks, Almaretto. I guess I am stuck re-typing as I cannot get the NCD/CAFD Tool to open my NCD files. They are probably too new for the tool. Too bad TokenMaster is not longer active.


----------



## ichooo (Feb 28, 2019)

gugin said:


> What browser did you use to download the file? I suggest you re-download it using Chrome. Did you download it is "standard download?" Don't use the "download as zip" option.


Yes I tried with Chrome, Mozilla and IE but the result is the same, and I use standard download option? I tried with 3 different software for RAR files but no result. I will try again now from another PC. If somebody can send me unarchived version of this psdzdata? Thank You in advance


----------



## ichooo (Feb 28, 2019)

I fixed! Thank You


----------



## pumpkins (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi, does anyone know if e-sys can work with a bluetooth OBDII adaptor rather than the prerequisite connections listed (e.g. OBDII to Ethernet RJ45 etc)? 

Was going to use e-sys rather than Bimmercode for some basic coding but I can't find anywhere saying a bluetooth adaptor can be used. It works with Bimmercode (free version).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pumpkins said:


> Hi, does anyone know if e-sys can work with a bluetooth OBDII adaptor rather than the prerequisite connections listed (e.g. OBDII to Ethernet RJ45 etc)?
> 
> Was going to use e-sys rather than Bimmercode for some basic coding but I can't find anywhere saying a bluetooth adaptor can be used. It works with Bimmercode (free version).


No, it can't.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> Hi, does anyone know if e-sys can work with a bluetooth OBDII adaptor rather than the prerequisite connections listed (e.g. OBDII to Ethernet RJ45 etc)?
> 
> Was going to use e-sys rather than Bimmercode for some basic coding but I can't find anywhere saying a bluetooth adaptor can be used. It works with Bimmercode (free version).


https://github.com/uholeschak/ediabaslib/blob/master/docs/ENET_WiFi_Adapter.md
https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=922664

Adapters for Bimmercode will not work.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

*Coding off speed limit info in HUD*

I am trying to hide the speed limit info (the white rectangular sign with MPH limit) from the HUD. I have coded HUD_SPEED_LIMIT_ENABLE in DKOMBI2 to nicht_aktiv. This achieved the purpose, but there are side effects I was not expecting. So I wonder if there is another option that I should code instead. Does anybody know what HUD_SLI_WARNUNG_ENABLE
and HUD_VSLI_ENABLE do? Does VSLI mean something entirely different than speed limit info (i.e., SLI)?

I also noticed a bunch of options under the PIA branch in the FDL editor. These options come in pairs and seem to be defining the capabilities of the HUD.


*PIA_HUD_DEMO_MODE* nicht_aktiv [00]
*PIA_HUD_DEMO_MODE_PORTIERUNG* nicht_aktiv [00]
*PIA_HUD_EIN_AUS	* aktiv [01]
*PIA_HUD_EIN_AUS_PORTIERUNG* aktiv [01]
*PIA_HUD_NAVI* aktiv [01]
*PIA_HUD_NAVI_PORTIERUNG	* aktiv [01]
*PIA_HUD_INFOTAINMENT* aktiv [01]
*PIA_HUD_INFOTAINMENT_PORTIERUNG* aktiv [01]
*PIA_HUD_SLI	* aktiv [01]
*PIA_HUD_SLI_PORTIERUNG* aktiv [01]
*PIA_HUD_TEMPOLIMIT	* aktiv [01]
*PIA_HUD_TEMPOLIMIT_PORTIERUNG* aktiv [01]​
Does anybody know what PIA stands for? I wonder if I should stay out of the PIA branch of the ECU or have a go at it. The PIA_HUD_SLI seems like a good candidate.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> I am trying to hide the speed limit info (the white rectangular sign with MPH limit) from the HUD. I have coded HUD_SPEED_LIMIT_ENABLE in DKOMBI2 to nicht_aktiv. This achieved the purpose, but there are side effects I was not expecting. So I wonder if there is another option that I should code instead. Does anybody know what HUD_SLI_WARNUNG_ENABLE
> and HUD_VSLI_ENABLE do? Does VSLI mean something entirely different than speed limit info (i.e., SLI)?


Why not turn it off in IDrive settings?


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Not possible in my car. There is no individual setting to just hide the speed limit. I can hide it by setting HUD to "Reduced," but that eliminates everything from the HUD except the current speed. I'd like to retain all the functions (messages, audio tracks, etc.) except get rid of the speed limit.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> Not possible in my car. There is no individual setting to just hide the speed limit. I can hide it by setting HUD to "Reduced," but that eliminates everything from the HUD except the current speed. I'd like to retain all the functions (messages, audio tracks, etc.) except get rid of the speed limit.


Yeah. For newer vehicles, unfortunately BMW grouped things. You should try EU sign; it will not get rid of SLI, but make it smaller.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Almaretto said:


> You should try EU sign; it will not get rid of SLI, but make it smaller.


I like that idea. Which option do I need to code to switch from the US sign to the EU sign?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> I like that idea. Which option do I need to code to switch from the US sign to the EU sign?


It is in KAFAS. There should be Launcher Cheat code for it. If not, I will look up.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you. Let me research (I use EsysX so don't have cheat codes, but I know where is an XML file on Github that should have it). I'll let you know if I cannot find it.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> Thank you. Let me research (I use EsysX so don't have cheat codes, but I know where is an XML file on Github that should have it). I'll let you know if I cannot find it.


E-sysX can use Cheat Codes.


----------



## vital4ik2005 (Feb 1, 2019)

Hey, is it possible to code the G20? What do i need for it? AND:Where can i find it?  

Thank you so far!


----------



## vital4ik2005 (Feb 1, 2019)

Hey, i found out. Hope it will work (i will see on Monday) 

Sorry for my fast question. Sometimes it is better to search a time and ask after...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vital4ik2005 said:


> Hey, is it possible to code the G20? What do i need for it? AND:Where can i find it?
> 
> Thank you so far!


Yes, but limited with Launcher Pro or Premium Launcher.


----------



## vital4ik2005 (Feb 1, 2019)

Almaretto said:


> Yes, but limited with Launcher Pro or Premium Launcher.


I have Launcher Premium and E-Sys 2.28. The PSdZData Lite is v.4.16.10.

I hope it will work. I can Choose the G20 in the Launcher and in E-Sys the S18A. So i hope it will work! :dunno:

The only thing i want to code is Start/Stop memory


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vital4ik2005 said:


> I have Launcher Premium and E-Sys 2.28. The PSdZData Lite is v.4.16.10.
> 
> I hope it will work. I can Choose the G20 in the Launcher and in E-Sys the S18A. So i hope it will work! :dunno:
> 
> The only thing i want to code is Start/Stop memory


Open Cafd_00002742.caf. in CAF-Viewer. If you can read, you can code. Otherwise, no.


----------



## jaravenaa (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi guys, ten days ago I made the Pay to tokenmasterl, I sent the email with the confirmation and until today 11.03. 2019 I did not receive the Launcher Pro. 

Can anyone tell me if this delay is normal?


----------



## stuff.hunter (Dec 21, 2018)

hiya mate,

yes it is, more here: http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2018/09/launcher-pro-320.html#comment-form


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jaravenaa said:


> Hi guys, ten days ago I made the Pay to tokenmasterl, I sent the email with the confirmation and until today 11.03. 2019 I did not receive the Launcher Pro.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this delay is normal?


TM is MIA. I recommend recalling donation.


----------



## vital4ik2005 (Feb 1, 2019)

I tested yesterday. I can't code the G20...


----------



## HeyMario (Mar 15, 2019)

Hey there, am new here and would like to be pointed in the right direction if possible please!
I've recently done my first map update from when I first had my car delivered in 2015 to version 2019-1 and my iDrive now reboots randomly in certain situations. NAV is HU_ENTRYNAV.
Apparently updating the cars iStep can resolve the issues I'm having and wanted to know if the psdzdata files are the ones I need to do this or am I completely in the wrong direction here? I've got an ESYS Cable and the appropriate hardware all ready just most of this is focused on coding when really I want to bring the cars version up to date..

Appreciate any assistance
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HeyMario said:


> Hey there, am new here and would like to be pointed in the right direction if possible please!
> I've recently done my first map update from when I first had my car delivered in 2015 to version 2019-1 and my iDrive now reboots randomly in certain situations. NAV is HU_ENTRYNAV.
> Apparently updating the cars iStep can resolve the issues I'm having and wanted to know if the psdzdata files are the ones I need to do this or am I completely in the wrong direction here? I've got an ESYS Cable and the appropriate hardware all ready just most of this is focused on coding when really I want to bring the cars version up to date..
> 
> ...


You need PSdZData Full version. PM sent.


----------



## Bueller (Jun 30, 2018)

gugin said:


> I am trying to hide the speed limit info (the white rectangular sign with MPH limit) from the HUD. I have coded HUD_SPEED_LIMIT_ENABLE in DKOMBI2 to nicht_aktiv. This achieved the purpose, but there are side effects I was not expecting. So I wonder if there is another option that I should code instead. Does anybody know what HUD_SLI_WARNUNG_ENABLE
> and HUD_VSLI_ENABLE do? Does VSLI mean something entirely different than speed limit info (i.e., SLI)?
> 
> I also noticed a bunch of options under the PIA branch in the FDL editor. These options come in pairs and seem to be defining the capabilities of the HUD.
> ...


Why not just go into the iDrive setting Displays and deselect Speed limit info from the list of the things that the HUD and dash display?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Bueller said:


> Why not just go into the iDrive setting Displays and deselect Speed limit info from the list of the things that the HUD and dash display?


Asked and answered:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=12928819&postcount=956


----------



## isildain (Nov 3, 2007)

jaravenaa said:


> Hi guys, ten days ago I made the Pay to tokenmasterl, I sent the email with the confirmation and until today 11.03. 2019 I did not receive the Launcher Pro.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this delay is normal?


I made a donation 2 months ago, and forwarded the confirmation e-mail and sent a followup message last week. Crickets.

Does anyone know of another way to get a copy of the Launcher? I recently sent my wife's F15 to the shop, and when I got it back, all of my settings were reset. It wasn't until then that I realized the old launcher was time limited. I can still code our cars by fiddling with the date on an old laptop. We plan on upgrading to the new X7 at some point, and I'd like to be able to code that car.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

isildain said:


> I made a donation 2 months ago, and forwarded the confirmation e-mail and sent a followup message last week. Crickets.
> 
> Does anyone know of another way to get a copy of the Launcher? I recently sent my wife's F15 to the shop, and when I got it back, all of my settings were reset. It wasn't until then that I realized the old launcher was time limited. I can still code our cars by fiddling with the date on an old laptop. We plan on upgrading to the new X7 at some point, and I'd like to be able to code that car.


Only TM can provide Launcher PRO 3.x Activation.

Options are:

ESysX (http://esysx.com - [email protected])
E-Sys Plus (http://www.bmwai.com/Item/ESysPlus
Hacked E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.x (Search eBay)
Hacked E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM with Rearm Script (Https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=22657962&postcount=1)


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

I was (and still am) in the same situation. Depending on what you want to code, consider BimmerCode or E-SysX. I started with BimmerCode, but switched to E-SysX three weeks ago. Obtaining functional E-SysX took one day. Yes, I know it costs money. But if you are in the market for an X7, I surmise you can afford the 100 euro.


----------



## 95wildtt (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi,

I have a retrofit NBT EVO in my E70, so there is no E-net hub or any other F Series component in the vehicle, I need to code directly to the NBT EVO HU itself via a direct E-net cable from it to my laptop.

I have very extensive experience with NCS Expert for my E70, but my one past experience with E-SYS a couple of years ago resulted in a locked NBT EVO HU that had to be sent back to Bimmer Retrofit for repair.
So, I deleted the E-SYS install and haven't thought about coding it since then.

I have a very bad echo when using the HF, and have found this thread and would like to try the coding mentioned here:https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1261732

I believe E-SYS is the best/only option for this, I have the E-SYS (3.27.1) and PSdZData (4.16.22) but I no longer have a launcher.

What do you suggest I do?

If someone can remote code my NBT EVO, that would also be an option as I don't plan to do any other coding (other then the 2 items in the thread) to it.

Thanks,
John


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

95wildtt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a retrofit NBT EVO in my E70, so there is no E-net hub or any other F Series component in the vehicle, I need to code directly to the NBT EVO HU itself via a direct E-net cable from it to my laptop.
> 
> ...


Use Launcher PREMIUM 2.8.2 and Rearm Script. PM sent.


----------



## Sagharbi (Mar 23, 2019)

Hi Shawn, i***8217;m a newbie but a quick learner. I just purchased an i8 and would love to learn how to do coding. I***8217;ve been reading a lot and was able to install and successfully run e-sys using the rearm script. At this point, i***8217;m clueless on what to do next and very nervous to mess up my i8. Can you please guide me on what to do next? Thank you!


----------



## chrisfox75 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi Shawn

I installed E-Sys and Launcher pro as per the instuctions on my new Surface Pro 64bit Windows 10, E-Sys in on the D:\ drive and Launcher pro 3 is on the C:\ drive, for some reason Launcher pro will not run when i go to open it, am i missing something here? Running 4.6.1 .NET Framework and JRE 8 as the instructions stated. Also Launcher Pro 3.2.1.153 and Esys 3.3.0-53640 64 bit since launcher pro will not run i cannot install my auth code i got from tokenmaster.

Thanks for the help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sagharbi said:


> Hi Shawn, i'm a newbie but a quick learner. I just purchased an i8 and would love to learn how to do coding. I've been reading a lot and was able to install and successfully run e-sys using the rearm script. At this point, i'm clueless on what to do next and very nervous to mess up my i8. Can you please guide me on what to do next? Thank you!


I am not sure how I can help. Decide what you want to code, then code it. If you have specific questions then, I can try and answer them.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chrisfox75 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I installed E-Sys and Launcher pro as per the instuctions on my new Surface Pro 64bit Windows 10, E-Sys in on the D:\ drive and Launcher pro 3 is on the C:\ drive, for some reason Launcher pro will not run when i go to open it, am i missing something here? Running 4.6.1 .NET Framework and JRE 8 as the instructions stated. Also Launcher Pro 3.2.1.153 and Esys 3.3.0-53640 64 bit since launcher pro will not run i cannot install my auth code i got from tokenmaster.
> 
> Thanks for the help


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Is it still possible to see Xpaths? I followed the tutorial at https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=678682 but quickly found that my fafp files are encrypted. Is it possible to decrypt them and save as XML files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gugin said:


> Is it still possible to see Xpaths? I followed the tutorial at https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=678682 but quickly found that my fafp files are encrypted. Is it possible to decrypt them and save as XML files?


Decryption is possible, but useless unless you have 54.1 or older PSdZData, which if you do, would likely be too old for any car.

BMW AG made changes to PSdZData beginning with 54.2 PSdZData where they removed (trimmed) all descriptive text from CAFD and FAFP files. Decrypting them you will find only an empty shell where data used to live.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> Is it still possible to see Xpaths? I followed the tutorial at https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=678682 but quickly found that my fafp files are encrypted. Is it possible to decrypt them and save as XML files?


You can decrypt with NCD / CAFD tool. But, you would need mapped FAFP files for it to be useful.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you. I tried NCD / CAFD tool and sure enough--I can see the general contents of FAFP files except where I would expect a function (or FDL) name, I see a period. Does this mean that we can no longer view Xpaths? It would be really useful to see which options lead to certain werte values in ncd files. I presume that TokenMaster's "what if" scenario tool is able to perform the right mapping in the background as it seems to be able to determine how FA changes affect ncd files. It's too bad that my PSdZData is too new for the current version of the NCD / CAFD tool.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> Thank you. I tried NCD / CAFD tool and sure enough--I can see the general contents of FAFP files except where I would expect a function (or FDL) name, I see a period. Does this mean that we can no longer view Xpaths? It would be really useful to see which options lead to certain werte values in ncd files. I presume that TokenMaster's "what if" scenario tool is able to perform the right mapping in the background as it seems to be able to determine how FA changes affect ncd files. It's too bad that my PSdZData is too new for the current version of the NCD / CAFD tool.


Xpath rules are still present, even if you cannot fully read. My answer still is the same: if you have mapped FAFP, then you will have more information. You can still use E-sys Coding-Verification as well.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks for your reply. Is there a manual or tutorial on how to use E-sys Coding verification? I found a few archived threads on the web, but have to say that they leave me somewhat puzzled as to what's going on during coding verification and what the verification is used for. As I understand it now, the coding verification can be used to ask E-sys to create for me the .ncd files based on a made-up FA. For example, I could add the wireless charging option to my current FA (my car does not have it) and ask E-sys to "recalculate" the .ncd files. I could then compare the recalculated .ncd files against my current .ncd files to see what FDLs were affected by the presence of wireless charging. Is that the basic idea?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> Thanks for your reply. Is there a manual or tutorial on how to use E-sys Coding verification? I found a few archived threads on the web, but have to say that they leave me somewhat puzzled as to what's going on during coding verification and what the verification is used for. As I understand it now, the coding verification can be used to ask E-sys to create for me the .ncd files based on a made-up FA. For example, I could add the wireless charging option to my current FA (my car does not have it) and ask E-sys to "recalculate" the .ncd files. I could then compare the recalculated .ncd files against my current .ncd files to see what FDLs were affected by the presence of wireless charging. Is that the basic idea?


Not that I have seen. That is basically it. It can create trace NCD's and SVT based on FA.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

rmglobal said:


> Did you get your Esys-Launcher Premium to work properly after running the Rearm?


I haven't the computer expertise to try this. I'm a "for dummies" kind of guy. I had enough trouble just getting the basic ESys to work. At this point I'm seriously considering Bimmercode. I know it isn't free, but it's in a format I can understand.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ezaircon4jc said:


> I haven't the computer expertise to try this. I'm a "for dummies" kind of guy. I had enough trouble just getting the basic ESys to work. At this point I'm seriously considering Bimmercode. I know it isn't free, but it's in a format I can understand.


It all depends on for what you are looking. Rearm is simple, but you must take car of all instances. And, E-sysX or bimmercode or fine choices depending on needs.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> It all depends on for what you are looking. Rearm is simple, but you must take car of all instances. And, E-sysX or bimmercode or fine choices depending on needs.


I would just do coding. Anything else is above my computer pay-grade. I had trouble uninstalling Turbo Tax as the uninstall function would lock-up (got some installer errors): I still have no idea why it suddenly worked!

I HATE Windows 10!!!


----------



## Sagharbi (Mar 23, 2019)

I've looked everywhere for the i8 cheat sheet but couldn't find one. Can you please point me to the latest i8 cheat sheet? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sagharbi said:


> I've looked everywhere for the i8 cheat sheet but couldn't find one. Can you please point me to the latest i8 cheat sheet? Thanks!


Cheat sheets were bascially replaced by E-Sys Launcher built-in Cheat Codes.

And cheats are ECU specific, not Chassis specific.


----------



## Sagharbi (Mar 23, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Cheat sheets were bascially replaced by E-Sys Launcher built-in Cheat Codes.
> 
> And cheats are ECU specific, not Chassis specific.


Makes sense now why I couldn't find any recent cheat sheets. So how do I get the list of Cheat Codes (and their descriptions) from E-Sys Launcher?


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Almaretto said:


> Not that I have seen. That is basically it. It can create trace NCD's and SVT based on FA.


Thanks, Almaretto. With some experimenting and help from Google searches, I figured out how to use E-Sys Coding Verification.

I now have a separate question. Does VO coding do more than change a set of specific FDLs to predetermined values? The background for my question is this. I wanted to enable Polish language in iDrive6 to see how my wife would react to it. I used Coding Verification to see which FDLs are coded when I remove option 853 (English language) and add option 8A1 (Polish language). I edited a few FDL values based on the results, but I did not actually VO code. I can see a Polish language item in the list of iDrive languages but selecting it does not do anything. I wonder if VO coding also writes other information into an ECU besides werte values, and because I did not VO code my head unit, it lacks the Polish "language package" which is why nothing happens when I select Polish. Is my suspicion about VO coding encompassing more that FDL werte changes correct?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sagharbi said:


> Makes sense now why I couldn't find any recent cheat sheets. So how do I get the list of Cheat Codes (and their descriptions) from E-Sys Launcher?


It's automatic. Read ECU, and the available Cheat Codes appear in Right Window Pane.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gugin said:


> Thanks, Almaretto. With some experimenting and help from Google searches, I figured out how to use E-Sys Coding Verification.
> 
> I now have a separate question. Does VO coding do more than change a set of specific FDLs to predetermined values? The background for my question is this. I wanted to enable Polish language in iDrive6 to see how my wife would react to it. I used Coding Verification to see which FDLs are coded when I remove option 853 (English language) and add option 8A1 (Polish language). I edited a few FDL values based on the results, but I did not actually VO code. I can see a Polish language item in the list of iDrive languages but selecting it does not do anything. I wonder if VO coding also writes other information into an ECU besides werte values, and because I did not VO code my head unit, it lacks the Polish "language package" which is why nothing happens when I select Polish. Is my suspicion about VO coding encompassing more that FDL werte changes correct?


Languages often require different firmware. So, coding with 8A1 is not enough, rather unit must be programmed (flashed) with 8A1 in FA to update the firmware.


----------



## Sagharbi (Mar 23, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> It's automatic. Read ECU, and the available Cheat Codes appear in Right Window Pane.


Thanks Shawn!
Almaretto, can you please share your latest xml file of codes (included in E-sys Launcher)? The one I have is dated 2016 and doesn't have all the I8 codes that I need. Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> Thanks, Shawn. Will try tonight. Is it as simple as uninstalling my current version and installing 3.27.1? Or will I run into issues with Launcher Pro because it will not longer be activated? It's not exactly clear to me whether the Launcher activation pertains to my machine, or the combination of my machine and the specific version of Esys I am running, or the combination of my machine, the specific version of Esys I am running, and the specific PsDzData I have on my hard disk. My current activation runs through 12/30/2021, with activation limit equal to 2 (which I read that I can activate Launcher one more time for a total of two times, and then it's game over). The last thing I want is to lose activation because I have not done something the way it's supposed to be done.


If you already have newer E-sys version installed, you may have trouble installing lower version.

On new system, I usually install 3.27.1 and then 3.33.4. I put each in separate folder as Shawn described.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you both. I'll back up the partition first to make sure I can get back where I started.


----------



## Lexx (Dec 31, 2001)

It doesn't appear that the Launcher Pro instructions in v.15 of the PDF in the first post are sufficiently precise. I haven't read the entire over 1000 posts in this thread to see if this has already somehow been addressed, but what TokenMaster actually wants is documented in the email quoted below and is materially NOT the same as what is stated in v.15 PDF to the point where I believe I didn't end up following his actual instructions and generated my own donation which I forwarded to him (rather that being send from the recipient organization as he states as requirement). Now I don't think I've "wasted" my donation, of course, but this lack of precision may very well be the root cause of many people not getting any response from TokenMaster, the general confusion, and the relatively bad feelings around all of this that I sense. I will make another donation per his actual instructions (which I only received after sending him the first donation email), but this should really be corrected immediately. Coding shouldn't be a futile exercise in chaos, that's silly.

Red bold text are the material differences/clarifications.

_*--- TokenMaster's actual requirement per auto email on 15-Sep-2019 ---*

(Auto-Reply) Response Delayed - Please READ Carefully Re: Launcher Pro 3.x Token Please
***59718;
Flag for follow up.
Eli D. <[email protected]>
Sun 2019-09-15 5:08 PM
**** IMPORTANT!!! Do not just donate and tell me about it. SEE NOTES BELOW ****

If you are inquiring and want to use Launcher PRO, I accept a donation of US$50 or more as a primary form of payment for 2.5 years validity. You can donate to St. Jude Children's Hospital (http://www.stjude.org) or Breast Cancer Research Foundation (https://give.bcrfcure.org/checkout/donation?eid=58223&amount=50). *Use the eCard/personal message option address to me, and add your email address to the message and send me the receipt *(email confirmation, no edited/redacted screenshots, absolutely no manual/scanned receipts please). If your local Children's Hospital or Breast Cancer institute have the same feature, you can use them, in lieue of SJRH and BCRF. *They must be able to send me an email.*

If you think it's an inconvenience, then you can also PayPal (discrete, absolutely NO notes or comments or donation/payment indicator, US$ currency if possible) it to me at [email protected] and I will add it to my donation to St. Jude Children's Hospital and Breast Cancer Research Foundation. 100% of the proceeds goes to these two foundations on 60/40 split.

If you choose to use PayPal, select "Payment for service" and do not add any notes or comments other than your email address, if different from your PayPal ID. Never add the words "Donation" or "Payment". PayPal will block the transaction if there is a note and you will have to deal with them yourself.

Make a difference and help make this world a little better place to live in.

NOTE 1: I do not accept screenshots of UNICEF KR/CN due to high incidence of fraud.
NOTE 2: If you donate to BCRF or St. Jude's or other organization, ensure you add a personal message addressed to me at [email protected], include your email address. This allows me to quickly validate your donation instantly and help speed up the process greatly. Failure to do so will result in significant delay or non-receipt of codes.
NOTE 3: If you are using Kaspersky, there will be issues with E-Sys as Kaspersky only allow a maximum memory of 768MB, which is not enough for E-Sys. You will have to use a different Anti Virus
NOTE 4: If there's anything that isn't clear, please clarify with me and do not take further action.

Lastly, I often go on a short business trip on a short notice. When I do, I can't attend to anything other than my business, and this causes significant delay.

________________________________________
NOTE: This is an auto reply, do not reply to this email_


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lexx said:


> It doesn't appear that the Launcher Pro instructions in v.15 of the PDF...


Yes, .pdf is outdated based on latest TokenMaster instruction.


----------



## Homerr (Jun 22, 2019)

I tried the PayPal way. No luck so far. How long would you say before another donation attempt is required?


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Shawn and Almaretto: thank you for your guidance. I was able to install version 3.27.1 in a separate directory (even though I already had 3.33.4 installed) and add it to Launcher. I can see storage info with the older version. 

Question: my car is G01. What should I use for the "series" attribute of the "cafd" line in the XML file? I think I should use "series="G001"" and not "series="S15A"". Am I thinking about it right?


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Shawn and Almaretto: thank you for your guidance. I was able to install version 3.27.1 in a separate directory (even though I already had 3.33.4 installed) and add it to Launcher. I can see storage info with the older version. 

Question: my car is G01. What should I use for the "series" attribute of the "cafd" line in the XML file? I think I should use "series="G001"" and not "series="S15A"". Am I thinking about it right?


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Strange. Not sure why it posted twice.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gugin said:


> ...Question: my car is G01. What should I use for the "series" attribute of the "cafd" line in the XML file? I think I should use "series="G001"" and not "series="S15A"". Am I thinking about it right?


This may help understand it better:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9324905&postcount=1


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> Shawn and Almaretto: thank you for your guidance. I was able to install version 3.27.1 in a separate directory (even though I already had 3.33.4 installed) and add it to Launcher. I can see storage info with the older version.
> 
> Question: my car is G01. What should I use for the "series" attribute of the "cafd" line in the XML file? I think I should use "series="G001"" and not "series="S15A"". Am I thinking about it right?


Series is based on FP. Yes, use G001.



http://imgur.com/EK4rGFK


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Perfect. Thank you both!


----------



## sd_dracula (Dec 8, 2016)

Anyone have a cheat sheet for the G20 3 series that they can share?
What version of e-sys is needed for the G20?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sd_dracula said:


> Anyone have a cheat sheet for the G20 3 series that they can share?
> What version of e-sys is needed for the G20?


Cheat Sheets fell out of favor for E-Sys Launcher Builtin Cheat Codes a long time ago.

For G30, you can try coding with latest 4.19.30 psdzdata, E-Sys 3.27.1, and E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2:

http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2019/05/e-sys-launcher-pro-282.html

However, if you encounter CAFD Trimming, you will need to use Launcher PRO 3.x or ESysX.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

I understand that cheat sheets are a thing of the past. Launcher Pro (and I think also E-SysX) now use XML files. See here: https://github.com/packetpilot/bmw-f/tree/master/cheats


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Does anyone know if Variable Light Distribution (not anti-dazzle, which I know is a lot more involved) can still be coded in BDC_BODY2 on the G01 chassis as follows:


```
C_AFS_ENA = G001_enable (Werte=01)
LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y = G001_AFS (Werte=00,00,00)
```


----------



## sd_dracula (Dec 8, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Cheat Sheets fell out of favor for E-Sys Launcher Builtin Cheat Codes a long time ago.
> 
> For G30, you can try coding with latest 4.19.30 psdzdata, E-Sys 3.27.1, and E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2:
> 
> ...


You mentioned the G30 (5 series) but does it also do the G20 (3 series)?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sd_dracula said:


> You mentioned the G30 (5 series) but does it also do the G20 (3 series)?
> Thanks


All G-Series or any new model like F90.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

sd_dracula said:


> Anyone have a cheat sheet for the G20 3 series that they can share?
> What version of e-sys is needed for the G20?


Jokinowa added codes for g07, which can be used on g20.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> Does anyone know if Variable Light Distribution (not anti-dazzle, which I know is a lot more involved) can still be coded in BDC_BODY2 on the G01 chassis as follows:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yes, vld works on g01.

Nghb can also be coded with changes in bdc, flm, and kafas.


----------



## e4gleeye (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi guys, please bear with me since I have 0 experience on coding, feel free to correct me anywhere. My father is considering on getting a G05 X5, but his main holdup is that BMW does not support Google Maps Navigation via Android Auto (made him peek at Merc camp with their full AA support). But he can tolerate using Screen Mirroring to mirror his phone screen to the dashboard as he has already been doing it on other vehicles we own.

G05 in my country already have Screen Mirroring stock, so that's taken care of. However, I need to code in Video in Motion to make it usable for navigation (as I understand it there's also an additional hard lock at 63km/h?). I am wondering if coding in ViM on G05 for up to 63km/h is doable using Launcher Pro 2.8.2 with the rearm crack?

Extra question: If not possible, since I only want ViM, is it advisable to buy USB "coding" files off site like bimmertech? It seems like there's a ton of these sites, any info on which ones are legit?


----------



## ddave1 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks! Link must be broken on the first post, I g ot it from the lite package.


----------



## iamd (Aug 26, 2019)

*latest PSDZDATA*

Hi Shawn

May I have v.4.19.40_PSdZData too ? 
Thanks a lot Shawn

:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iamd said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> May I have v.4.19.40_PSdZData too ?
> Thanks a lot Shawn
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## iamd (Aug 26, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


many thanks Shawn :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi Shawn,

may I ask for latest PSdZData, too?

Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi Shawn,

may I ask for latest PSdZData, too?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> may I ask for latest PSdZData, too?
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Benzoo (Oct 22, 2019)

How to download the launchers? someone pm me please..


----------



## Benzoo (Oct 22, 2019)

Also can i have the latest PSDZDATA thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Benzoo said:


> How to download the launchers? someone pm me please..





Benzoo said:


> Also can i have the latest PSDZDATA thanks!


You can use E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 for free, at least until April 2020 when it expires:
http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2019/05/e-sys-launcher-pro-282.html


----------



## Ze Pedro (Jun 10, 2016)

*Help needed*

Hi guys. I´m desperate and need your help.
I have a 120D - F20 and in 2016 and 2017 I did several codings with the cable and Esys software. 
I´ve done everything I wanted without any errors. In the meantime Esys crashed and I bought a Carly adapter. 
I made a few more changes, and got a problem with the windows of the car, because Carly stupidly assumed it was a 3 door model and its 5 door, so, when I open the car, the windows slightly open, because the 3 door does not have the windows frame.
Hated the Carly, and Before I noticed the problem I sold it.
As you know, Esys it´s working again, so I tried to solve the problem VO coding the car with the original backup files I have. All ok.
After that, I VO coded it with the new changed files, only with the most important stuff. 
I VO coded it without errors, but nothing works. Not even the basics like Start Stop memory. But everything is recorded there on the ECUs. It's stupid, I can't understand this.
Did Carly block my system? Why did it accepted the base code i had? Can anyone help? I now have my car with the stupid Start Stop active, and all that basic crap on. I am going crazy about it.

Thanks
Cheers


----------



## Benzoo (Oct 22, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can use E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 for free, at least until April 2020 when it expires:
> http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2019/05/e-sys-launcher-pro-282.html


Thanks a lot boss.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ze Pedro said:


> Hi guys. I´m desperate and need your help.
> I have a 120D - F20 and in 2016 and 2017 I did several codings with the cable and Esys software.
> I´ve done everything I wanted without any errors. In the meantime Esys crashed and I bought a Carly adapter.
> I made a few more changes, and got a problem with the windows of the car, because Carly stupidly assumed it was a 3 door model and its 5 door, so, when I open the car, the windows slightly open, because the 3 door does not have the windows frame.
> ...


Use "Code FDL", not CODE.


----------



## Ze Pedro (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Shawn

After several hours VO coding the car I can now say this is an Esys problem.

With E-Sys 3.27.1_RC_b44813 + ESysLauncherPROSetup_2.8.2_Build_162

Esys shows the coding and no errors, but when I read it from the ECU it´s not there. No changes at all.

With E-Sys 3.27.1_RC_b44813 + E-Sys Launcher Premium Rearm 2.0.4: and the computer date change

Esys shows the coding and no errors, the coding modifications are in the Ecu´s when I read it, but nothing works. Not even the F**** annoying Start Stop memory.

This has to be something with the software.

How can I use a newer version of Esys, so I don´t loose my mind on this SH***t.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ze Pedro said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> After several hours VO coding the car I can now say this is an Esys problem.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what you are talking about. There is no difference between coding using Launcher PRO 2.82 and Launcher PREMIUM 2.04 so long as you use either to Code FDL successfully, Read ECU afterwards will show the FDL Code changes.


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

Ze Pedro said:


> How can I use a newer version of Esys, so I don´t loose my mind on this SH***t.


1. why are you VO coding your car with any kind of launcher? Esys alone is fine for VO Coding
2. you are VO coding your car - there won't be any custom changes?

Think you need to revisit the difference between VO coding and FDL coding


----------



## Ze Pedro (Jun 10, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. There is no difference between coding using Launcher PRO 2.82 and Launcher PREMIUM 2.04 so long as you use either to Code FDL successfully, Read ECU afterwards will show the FDL Code changes.


This print screen was taken after coding all the 15 ECU´s with no errors. 
After that i disconnected esys and connect again (just to be sure) and made a reading of several ECU´s and the changes were not there. The CAF files were exactly as before coding.

I have done this several times on my car before Esys stopped working in 2017, and done it on at least 6 more cars from friends and never had any problem. 
This is a software problem for sure.


----------



## Ze Pedro (Jun 10, 2016)

eaglesrest said:


> 1. why are you VO coding your car with any kind of launcher? Esys alone is fine for VO Coding
> 2. you are VO coding your car - there won't be any custom changes?
> 
> Think you need to revisit the difference between VO coding and FDL coding


I Think :
FDL coding it´s when you code one ECU at the time.
VO coding it´s when you code all the ECU´s at once.

But this is not a name problem, because I edited the CAF files in Esys, one by one before coding it, and then replaced the ones the program reads from the ECU and stores on C:\data\caf 
as I did before, lots of times. After that just activate the FA and code it all at once.

Am I doing it wrong???

Why this 2 behave different? 
One stores the changes in the ECu´s (the one with the date change) and the other doesn't... I don´t understand...


----------



## eaglesrest (Nov 26, 2004)

You really need to read up before you get yourself into some trouble.

Go back to the sticky posts by Almaretto to get a refresher, and don't try anything else until the penny drops.

I don't believe you have any requirement to VO Code, so focus on FDL coding. Pick an ECU, read it, edit it, make your changes, save it, Code FDL.

Stop VO coding against your stock FA!


----------



## Ze Pedro (Jun 10, 2016)

eaglesrest said:


> You really need to read up before you get yourself into some trouble.
> 
> Go back to the sticky posts by Almaretto to get a refresher, and don't try anything else until the penny drops.
> 
> ...


Thank you. That was a big help.

I have also FDL coded each ECU one by one, and the result was the same. I tried everything and nothing worked as before. Guess you still don´t understand my problem.
No worries. I will leave it as it is...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

darkprincehs said:


> Hi Shawn,
> can you send me link for full and for lite new one
> 
> thanks!


PM sent.

Lite Link is in Post #1. But if you have Full, there is Zero reason to also have Lite, and not that you would ever need it, but you could just make Lite from full.


----------



## frukti (Dec 30, 2017)

hello

does anyone know if the bmw x6 f16 has the same ambient color coding as the bmw x5 f15. I tried today but didn't find anything under the same name as x5

thanks


----------



## frukti (Dec 30, 2017)

hello

does anyone know if the bmw x6 f16 has the same ambient color coding as the bmw x5 f15. I tried today but didn't find anything under the same name as x5

thanks


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

My dealer updated the software in my car yesterday and my current I-Step is now S15A-19-11-520. I have downloaded the latest PSdZData. The target selector window now lists S15A-19-11-530 as the latest target for S15A. Is it safe to code? As I understand it, because the I-Step in my car is lower than the highest I-Step supported by the PSdZData data I have just downloaded, it is okay to code. The problem would the the reverse--i.e., a higher I-Step in the car than in the target selector window. Do I understand it correctly?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gugin said:


> My dealer updated the software in my car yesterday and my current I-Step is now S15A-19-11-520. I have downloaded the latest PSdZData. The target selector window now lists S15A-19-11-530 as the latest target for S15A. Is it safe to code? As I understand it, because the I-Step in my car is lower than the highest I-Step supported by the PSdZData data I have just downloaded, it is okay to code. The problem would the the reverse--i.e., a higher I-Step in the car than in the target selector window. Do I understand it correctly?


You need v.4.20.20 PSdZData. PM sent.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks, Shawn. Version 4.20.20 PSdZData is what I downloaded using the link in post #1 on this thread. So I think I am good. I'll give it a try tonight.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gugin said:


> My dealer updated the software in my car yesterday and my current I-Step is now S15A-19-11-520. I have downloaded the latest PSdZData. The target selector window now lists S15A-19-11-530 as the latest target for S15A. Is it safe to code? As I understand it, because the I-Step in my car is lower than the highest I-Step supported by the PSdZData data I have just downloaded, it is okay to code. The problem would the the reverse--i.e., a higher I-Step in the car than in the target selector window. Do I understand it correctly?


S15-19-11-530 is newer than S15A-19-11-520. So you are good to go.

Also, you would know if missing necessary files if you got any error messages when "Read Coding Data."


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Yeah, I got an error when reading coding data. This led to me to updating the PSdZData to the most recent version linked to in post #1. I just was not sure if that version was sufficient for my car or whether I should wait a few weeks until a new version becomes available. But given Shawn's and your replies I now understand how to interpret the info that shows up in target selector. Thank you both again!


----------



## peshety (Nov 14, 2019)

Hello. How to code: when I turn on high beam lights to turn on automatically fog lights and cornering lights? All to light together.
Bmw F10


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

peshety said:


> Hello. How to code: when I turn on high beam lights to turn on automatically fog lights and cornering lights? All to light together.
> Bmw F10


You don't. It's not possible.


----------



## Utzeman (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi shwan, hope you`re well.

Time to update my files. Do you have a link for me?

Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Utzeman said:


> Hi shwan, hope you`re well.
> 
> Time to update my files. Do you have a link for me?
> 
> ...


Latest Links are in original Post #1.


----------



## Utzeman (Nov 8, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Latest Links are in original Post #1.


Oh sorry, I mean full psdzdata.

And sorry for the inconvience, how can I contact Tokenmaster for loading the latest Launcher Pro 3.6 and activation?

( I still have the old Premium Version 2.8)

I looked on the first page (for activation) but I cant find any contact ways. Or does I have tomatos on my eyes....:yikes:

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Utzeman said:


> Oh sorry, I mean full psdzdata.
> 
> And sorry for the inconvience, how can I contact Tokenmaster for loading the latest Launcher Pro 3.6 and activation?
> 
> ...


PM sent.

Only way is to email TM at [email protected].


----------



## moonrover (Aug 14, 2014)

OP #1 says: Certain E-sys installation require a minimum Psdzdata:










i.e. E-sys 3.27.1 needs minimum PSdZdata 5.01.02

but Latest PSdZData_Lite link is 4.20.20.

So, I think I need the latest PSdZData lite or/and full link from Shawn please.

Thank you!


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

moonrover said:


> OP #1 says: Certain E-sys installation require a minimum Psdzdata:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those 2 versions are not comparable. 4.20.20, is actually the latest psdzdata, but it requires E-Sys 3.3x if I recall.

I know 4.16.x psdz data works with 3.27.1, cant remember where it changes, others would know.

/Weebyx


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

moonrover said:


> OP #1 says: Certain E-sys installation require a minimum Psdzdata:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As weebyx stated, those numbers are not the ones referenced.

4.20.20 designation comes from ISTA+ SDP.


----------



## moonrover (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank weebyx and Almaretto! 

So, in the 1st post of Almaretto, section 2. Software Installation, I can download from the links of E-Sys 3.27.1 - Preferred version, and Latest PSdZData_Lite, they should work together. If I need latest/compatible Latest PSdZData_full I can request the link/download from Shawn in another thread. Is that right?

Thank you, again!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

moonrover said:


> Thank weebyx and Almaretto!
> 
> So, in the 1st post of Almaretto, section 2. Software Installation, I can download from the links of E-Sys 3.27.1 - Preferred version, and Latest PSdZData_Lite, they should work together. If I need latest/compatible Latest PSdZData_full I can request the link/download from Shawn in another thread. Is that right?
> 
> Thank you, again!


Yes.


----------



## moonrover (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you, Shawn! I've posted request for the full from you in another thread.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

moonrover said:


> Thank you, Shawn! I've posted request for the full from you in another thread.


Yep, just sent.


----------



## Harrie V12 (Nov 15, 2019)

Good evening, 

I have a F01 760i ('09) with i-step F001-19-03-530

Can I use Esys 3.27? And do you have a link to the right PSdZData full for me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zainnaved (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi I've got the full esys and pszdata I'm not sure how to flash can anyone help, many thank 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Harrie V12 said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I have a F01 760i ('09) with i-step F001-19-03-530
> 
> ...


You can use E-Sys 3.27.1 for Coding.

Full is needed only if flashing. Are you going to actually flash ECU? If so, Full weighs in as a 45 part archive totaling 177 Gb in Compressed form.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zainnaved said:


> Hi I've got the full esys and pszdata I'm not sure how to flash can anyone help, many thank
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


E-Sys - Flashing ECU Guide v.1.0.1.pdf:
https://mega.nz/#!p9JQhAwZ!JJ9ptw8Titz8tZbLobnZ61g5uAJjkJcnSUvG81nYMsw


----------



## Harrie V12 (Nov 15, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can use E-Sys 3.27.1 for Coding.
> 
> Full is needed only if flashing. Are you going to actually flash ECU? If so, Full weighs in as a 45 part archive totaling 177 Gb in Compressed form.


For now I don't need to flash, but I like to have it present if something goes wrong. (I know it is a big archive, but I have space enough)


----------



## MoRobb (Apr 7, 2014)

Question about this. I have a 16 750i and tried to code this. It appears that I can set Speedlock max to 3f, which translates to 63. I assume based on your message that is 63 Kph, which is 39.xx mph. Anyway to code for unlimited?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MoRobb said:


> Question about this. I have a 16 750i and tried to code this. It appears that I can set Speedlock max to 3f, which translates to 63. I assume based on your message that is 63 Kph, which is 39.xx mph. Anyway to code for unlimited?


VIM is not codeable in NBT2 EVO, although it is still possible. PM Sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Harrie V12 said:


> For now I don't need to flash, but I like to have it present if something goes wrong. (I know it is a big archive, but I have space enough)


PM sent.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

After my dealer updated the software in my car in response to a recall and I have updated to the latest PSdZData, I now face a different problem in E-Sys: some FDLs are unmapped (e.g., 3020_2_2_32: aktiv [01]) and some are mapped to clearly nonsensical things (e.g., one FDL in DME is mapped to LmmIdx06_Priority: passive [00]). Is it safe to code with "partial" mappings as long as the FDLs that I want to code are mapped correctly? For example, TCM_MSA_MEMORY is still mapped to branch 3020, byte 19, bit 2 (start=19, end=19, mask=00000010b). I think it should not be a problem to code in this situation but I wanted to confirm with the resident experts here before getting ahead of myself.

Second question: can users update Esys mappings or only TokenMaster can do it? I am happy to spend the time helping figure out the updated mappings, but it's not clear to me how to go about it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gugin said:


> After my dealer updated the software in my car in response to a recall and I have updated to the latest PSdZData, I now face a different problem in E-Sys: some FDLs are unmapped (e.g., 3020_2_2_32: aktiv [01]) and some are mapped to clearly nonsensical things (e.g., one FDL in DME is mapped to LmmIdx06_Priority: passive [00]). Is it safe to code with "partial" mappings as long as the FDLs that I want to code are mapped correctly? For example, TCM_MSA_MEMORY is still mapped to branch 3020, byte 19, bit 2 (start=19, end=19, mask=00000010b). I think it should not be a problem to code in this situation but I wanted to confirm with the resident experts here before getting ahead of myself.
> 
> Second question: can users update Esys mappings or only TokenMaster can do it? I am happy to spend the time helping figure out the updated mappings, but it's not clear to me how to go about it.


It is common to have a CAFD with partial mapping. It is fine to code the ones that are mapped.

Only way to get updated mappings is newer versions of Launcher or E-SysX, and that is assuming Developers have added updated the mapping in newer builds.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks, Shawn. When do you sleep? You seem to be monitoring the forum 24/7.

Do you know if anyone discussed with the developers whether they would be amenable to opening up the mappings to others? Or at least allow others to submit corrections to mappings? It seems like the current system puts a lot of burden on them to keep up to speed with all the changes that BMW makes to all the CAFD files.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gugin said:


> Thanks, Shawn. When do you sleep? You seem to be monitoring the forum 24/7.
> 
> Do you know if anyone discussed with the developers whether they would be amenable to opening up the mappings to others? Or at least allow others to submit corrections to mappings? It seems like the current system puts a lot of burden on them to keep up to speed with all the changes that BMW makes to all the CAFD files.


I sleep 3 hours per night, whether I need it or not.

If you have mapping updates / corrections, just email developers. They will incorporate.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

I've coded my car the way it was before the dealer visit. Thank you, Shawn!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gugin said:


> I've coded my car the way it was before the dealer visit. Thank you, Shawn!


:thumbup:


----------



## ddave1 (Nov 12, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not sure i understand what you ask. An I-Level (e.g. S15A-19-07-555) cross references to the ISTA+ version (e.g ISTA+ 4.19.4x) used to program car.


I meant the 4.0.1, 4.0.2, etc, at the end of the ilevel version (e.g. S15A-19-07-555_V4.1.0)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ddave1 said:


> I meant the 4.0.1, 4.0.2, etc, at the end of the ilevel version (e.g. S15A-19-07-555_V4.1.0)


Not that it will ever matter or mean anything to anyone, but it is mainVersion_subVersion_patchVersion


----------



## ddave1 (Nov 12, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not that it will ever matter or mean anything to anyone, but it is mainVersion_subVersion_patchVersion


Why are there multiple versions available with some releases? Surely only the latest would be of interest.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ddave1 said:


> Why are there multiple versions available with some releases? Surely only the latest would be of interest.


It is an Alternate I-Level.

With ISTA 4, it is possible to set an execution stop for specific series, equipment, etc. even after installation. This make it possible to specifically prevent vehicles in the Retailer Organisation from being updated with problematic software. From ISTA 4.13.1x, the affected vehicle can be treated in certain cases with an alternative (older) I level.


----------



## loobiw (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi I recently went from a 2012 f10 to a 2016 and went to use my old esys 3.26.1 that i had on my laptop. I am able to connect fine but now it is asking for a token when i go to code. Also are there any newer files I will need? it looks like i installed this on the laptop 3/25/15 and it was juts collecting dust since coding before. 

It did give some other errors so assume i may need to update some stuff


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

loobiw said:


> Hi I recently went from a 2012 f10 to a 2016 and went to use my old esys 3.26.1 that i had on my laptop. I am able to connect fine but now it is asking for a token when i go to code. Also are there any newer files I will need? it looks like i installed this on the laptop 3/25/15 and it was juts collecting dust since coding before.
> 
> It did give some other errors so assume i may need to update some stuff


You need to uninstall / delete all that and start over with the latest everything. PM sent.


----------



## loobiw (Dec 5, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to uninstall / delete all that and start over with the latest everything. PM sent.


awesome thank you!


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

On fxxtokenmaster site it asks for an email and access code to download prolauncher. How can I download it? :tsk:

And which version is best for G30 coding (e-sys and prolauncher)? Thanks :angel:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ejlover said:


> On fxxtokenmaster site it asks for an email and access code to download prolauncher. How can I download it? :tsk:
> 
> And which version is best for G30 coding (e-sys and prolauncher)? Thanks :angel:


Launcher PRO 3.x is always going to be best option. Email Developer:

[email protected]


----------



## ejlover (Nov 27, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Launcher PRO 3.x is always going to be best option. Email Developer:
> 
> [email protected]


Thanks I've mailed him :thumbup:


----------



## JDMils (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm really not having any luck getting this to work. I've got the following setup:

* Windows 8.1 Pro x64
* Esys 3.27.1
* Esys Launcher Premium 2.8.2.155

I run Esys Launcher which asks me for a PIN and then says a token was created. I then see the main launcher dialog and choose F13 for the series and click Launch Now which then asks me to enter a PIN for another EST token. nce I click Generate Token, it then says the token was created and again asks me to enter a PIN for a new token and this repeats itself.

I am thinking that maybe I have a version mismatch somewhere?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JDMils said:


> I'm really not having any luck getting this to work. I've got the following setup:
> 
> * Windows 8.1 Pro x64
> * Esys 3.27.1
> ...


Unfortunately, E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM 2.8.2 .EST Token expired 12/30/2018, and for now there is no updated E-Sys Launcher.

You can use E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 for free, at least until April 2020 when it expires:
http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2019/05/e-sys-launcher-pro-282.html


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Shawn.. we retroffited a Tow hitch yesterday and wanted to code it now. I did not use Esys nor the Launcher Pro since months... Now tried to start it and it states only "Verification failed" I tried also newer versions of the Launcher without success. 
Is there an issue on Tokenmasters-Server, do you know?

Is it possible to use the Launcher Pro 2.8.2 on Parallels? I knew the Premium is not running on Parallels. 

Thank you


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Shawn.. we retroffited a Tow hitch yesterday and wanted to code it now. I did not use Esys nor the Launcher Pro since months... Now tried to start it and it states only "Verification failed" I tried also newer versions of the Launcher without success. 
Is there an issue on Tokenmasters-Server, do you know?

Is it possible to use the Launcher Pro 2.8.2 on Parallels? I knew the Premium is not running on Parallels. 

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Shawn.. we retroffited a Tow hitch yesterday and wanted to code it now. I did not use Esys nor the Launcher Pro since months... Now tried to start it and it states only "Verification failed" I tried also newer versions of the Launcher without success.
> Is there an issue on Tokenmasters-Server, do you know?
> 
> Is it possible to use the Launcher Pro 2.8.2 on Parallels? I knew the Premium is not running on Parallels.
> ...


Sorry, I have no idea. I have Launcher PRO 3.x with Static Activation activated long time ago, so I have no idea on current Server issue. Also, I do not use MAC, so I have no idea on Mac VM use.


----------



## Danielo58 (Dec 7, 2019)

Hello,

Could you sent me the latest version of SP Daten for an M2 Competition F87, thanks


----------



## Danielo58 (Dec 7, 2019)

Hello,

Could you sent me the latest version of SP Daten for an M2 Competition F87, thanks very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Danielo58 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you sent me the latest version of SP Daten for an M2 Competition F87, thanks


Sp_Daten for F-Series? What are you wanting to do?


----------



## Utzeman (Nov 8, 2012)

*Unclear FDL Coding under 3.33.4*

Hello Shawn,

I got the new Launcher pro 3.6 from Tokenmaster.

I used this with Esys 3.33.4, but the Coding section shows different to V. 3.31.0.

There is no possibility to jump to the FDL Editor section after reading out the Unit. Also the FDL Coding Button is named NCD Codieren now....

Do you know the difference between this VersionS.

Thanks


----------



## Danielo58 (Dec 7, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sp_Daten for F-Series? What are you wanting to do?


Hi!
I would like to update modules with WinKFP


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Utzeman said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I got the new Launcher pro 3.6 from Tokenmaster.
> 
> ...


Yes, there is. Right Click on CAFD and select SvtCompareView.edit.fdl.name.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Danielo58 said:


> Hi!
> I would like to update modules with WinKFP


Which is for Exx, so why are you asking here in Thread tilted "*Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx*-series Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links"? :dunno:

PM sent.


----------



## Danielo58 (Dec 7, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Danielo58 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


M2 Competition is F87


----------



## Utzeman (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, i noticed that, but when I want to select this function, I got a error message......

I have to go to the FDL Editor, open the CAFD File and edit it, but after that, there is no way toi code it as FDL coding in prevois version.

Thank you


----------



## Utzeman (Nov 8, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, there is. Right Click on CAFD and select SvtCompareView.edit.fdl.name.


Yes, i noticed that, but when I want to select this function, I got a error message......

I have to go to the FDL Editor, open the CAFD File and edit it, but after that, there is no way to code it as FDL coding in prevois version.

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Danielo58 said:


> M2 Competition is F87


If you have an F87, you are not updating anything with WinKFP, as that is for Exx only.

For flashing Fxx modules you need E-Sys and PSdZData Full.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Utzeman said:


> Yes, i noticed that, but when I want to select this function, I got a error message......
> 
> I have to go to the FDL Editor, open the CAFD File and edit it, but after that, there is no way toi code it as FDL coding in prevois version.
> 
> Thank you


What is the error message?


----------



## Utzeman (Nov 8, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is the error message?


The car is not here at the Moment, in the Log file I couldn`t find the right Message.

I will take a sreenshot tommorrow.

Thanks for your Help shwan.


----------



## waseemnawaz29 (May 21, 2015)

hi this might sound abit stupid, but is there a guide for installing esys 3.27.1 with the free launcher pro 2.8.x, not sure with regards to where the activation code needs to be entered in the launcher and what options i need to check


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

waseemnawaz29 said:


> hi this might sound abit stupid, but is there a guide for installing esys 3.27.1 with the free launcher pro 2.8.x, not sure with regards to where the activation code needs to be entered in the launcher and what options i need to check


No Guide. Entering Activation Code should be obvious. Use Default options.


----------



## skoold2003 (Sep 11, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> No Guide. Entering Activation Code should be obvious. Use Default options.


Hey Shawn I figured if anyone can help me with this it'll be you. I'm trying to code ambient lights on my buddy's I8 and it was having some issues. I was able to connect, read ecu and read some coding data. Unfortunately BDC_BODY was one of the ones that didn't get read because it said it couldn't find CFD_0000... Do you think this is because I have the wrong version of Esys or the wrong PSdZData?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skoold2003 said:


> Hey Shawn I figured if anyone can help me with this it'll be you. I'm trying to code ambient lights on my buddy's I8 and it was having some issues. I was able to connect, read ecu and read some coding data. Unfortunately BDC_BODY was one of the ones that didn't get read because it said it couldn't find CFD_0000... Do you think this is because I have the wrong version of Esys or the wrong PSdZData?


You need to update your PSdZData. PM sent.


----------



## maser228 (Nov 3, 2019)

*Two Questions*

Firstly, thanks to shawnsheridan and Almaretto (and others) for their work and support in this area.

First question: Is PSdZ different than PSdZData for our purposes? Post #1 shows minimum versions for PSdZ for various versions of Esys -- but the PSdZ versions listed are all higher than the latest version of PSdZData being distributed at the moment. For example for Esys 3.27.1, the minimum PSdZ version listed 5.01.02. I pulled down PSdZData Full v4.19.4 less than two weeks ago. If these are two different things, what does one do with this minimum PSdZ version information?

Second question, maybe related:

In Esys 3.27.1, I'm able to both VO and FDL code without problems. But in Coding (or TAL-Calculating) under "KIS/SVT Target", the Calculate button is always grayed out and I-Steps are always "not available" as soon as I activate my FA. Googling this, the advice is usually to use 3.27.1...the version I'm using. BUT, if I use 3.33.4, the above works as expected. (I understand you don't need to Calculate for coding, though I wonder why BMW put it on the coding page then... ) Perhaps relevant, I have BDC_Body so no VCM if I understand correctly.

In post #1 there's a note under Esys 3.33.4 that says "PSdZData > v.4.17.20: Flashing ECU's & injecting CAFD". That implies I won't be able to flash with 3.27.1, and calculating TAL is a step toward flashing -- so is that what I'm running into? Should everyone use 3.33.4 for anything related to flashing since the only PSdZData versions available now (to newbies anyway) are >4.17.20? If so I'm a little confused by the "Preferred version (All functions work)" note for 3.27.1 in post #1.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maser228 said:


> Firstly, thanks to shawnsheridan and Almaretto (and others) for their work and support in this area.
> 
> First question: Is PSdZ different than PSdZData for our purposes? Post #1 shows minimum versions for PSdZ for various versions of Esys -- but the PSdZ versions listed are all higher than the latest version of PSdZData being distributed at the moment. For example for Esys 3.27.1, the minimum PSdZ version listed 5.01.02. I pulled down PSdZData Full v4.19.4 less than two weeks ago. If these are two different things, what does one do with this minimum PSdZ version information?
> 
> ...


PSdZ and PSdZData are not the same. PSdZ version is defined in E-Sys version (as opposed to PSdZData ripped from ISTA):



Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher.


----------



## sd_dracula (Dec 8, 2016)

Guys, will e-sys 3.28.1 work to code a G20?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sd_dracula said:


> Guys, will e-sys 3.28.1 work to code a G20?


Yes.


----------



## sd_dracula (Dec 8, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes.


Great, thanks.
And does the latest PSdzData files 4.20.30 cover everything needed to work on the G20?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sd_dracula said:


> Great, thanks.
> And does the latest PSdzData files 4.20.30 cover everything needed to work on the G20?


Yes. It would be impossible for any car to have something that the latest did not cover.


----------



## sd_dracula (Dec 8, 2016)

Ok a bit of an issue when I click read SVT I get this error.
Any idea? Read FA and Read ECU do work but something is definitely wrong as you can see the missing names from the second screenshot.
Using the latest pszdata


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sd_dracula said:


> Ok a bit of an issue when I click read SVT I get this error.
> Any idea? Read FA and Read ECU do work but something is definitely wrong as you can see the missing names from the second screenshot.
> Using the latest pszdata


Nothing is wrong. That is normal. Use Read ECU.


----------



## sd_dracula (Dec 8, 2016)

I sure did however I am not getting any of the names when right click and select Edit FDL so I cannot see what they are called and can't search for them either
If you check out my second screenshot they are missing all their names unlike the values in this video at 6:43 time: 
https://youtu.be/_EP_JKu0Q4M?t=401


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sd_dracula said:


> I sure did however I am not getting any of the names when right click and select Edit FDL so I cannot see what they are called and can't search for them either
> If you check out my second screenshot they are missing all their names unlike the values in this video at 6:43 time:


CAFD is Trimmed. Trimmed PSdZData means either E-Sys has Incorrect Target Connection, or you do not use E-Sys Launcher to open E-Sys, or you use E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM but select wrong car Series or this particular ECU CAFD is not mapped in E-Sys Launcher's CAFD Mapping Database, or you have insufficient Java Memory in order for E-Sys Launcher to map it.


----------



## sd_dracula (Dec 8, 2016)

Was using the same launcher premium 2.5.x that I used on my F30 and yes that is missing the G20 from the dropdown.
Will the pro launcher 2.8.x work for the G20 also, I do have that around? Or does it need to be 3?

Also did anyone with an EU spec G20 enable the lane change assistant that auto-changes the lane on turn signal?


----------



## haruny (Dec 11, 2019)

can I get the latest PSdZData ?
thank you.


----------



## haruny (Dec 11, 2019)

can I get the latest PSdZData ?
thank you.


----------



## fahadagha (Jun 15, 2017)

Can I code closing the trunk with the remote control? Currently it only opens. I have 2017 F86.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Muhittin said:


> Hi Shawn.how can i code in that maps directions are can be shown on 6wb cluster?? ***304; got e-sys but have no experience how to code..can you help me pls***x1f64f;***x1f60a;


If 6WB is factory fitted, you should have Nav on DKombi or HUD, your choice.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fahadagha said:


> Can I code closing the trunk with the remote control? Currently it only opens. I have 2017 F86.


You need Power Trunk Option, not just a Mechanical Spring Release.


----------



## Muhittin (Jul 10, 2019)

No 6wb is retrofited and even nbt also retrofited


----------



## fahadagha (Jun 15, 2017)

How do I know if I have power trunk option? I can open and close it from inside the car but can't close it from the remote


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fahadagha said:


> How do I know if I have power trunk option? I can open and close it from inside the car but can't close it from the remote


If you can Power Close it from button inside, then you have Power Trunk.


----------



## fahadagha (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks Shawan, what do I need to code to close it from the remote?


----------



## metahome (Mar 15, 2015)

*What version of software for G01?*

I have E-Sys 3.26.1 and E-Sys launcher 1.0.7.26 which I used a few years ago to setup an F11.

Have now replaced the car with a G01 but when I try to connect E-Sys does not offer any Gxx targets. Do I need to update to a different version of E-Sys/E-Sys launcher or do I just need a different psdzdata? Which versions are needed to support my X3?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

metahome said:


> I have E-Sys 3.26.1 and E-Sys launcher 1.0.7.26 which I used a few years ago to setup an F11.
> 
> Have now replaced the car with a G01 but when I try to connect E-Sys does not offer any Gxx targets. Do I need to update to a different version of E-Sys/E-Sys launcher or do I just need a different psdzdata? Which versions are needed to support my X3?


S15A psdzdata covers F090/F097/F098/G001/G002/G011/G012/G013/G030/G031/G032/RR11/RR12/RR31


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fahadagha said:


> Thanks Shawan, what do I need to code to close it from the remote?


HKFM => SCH_FBD = aktiv
HKFM => SCH_TOEHKI = aktiv
HKFM => TASTER_FBD = aktiv

Car needs to sleep for about an hour before coding works.


----------



## boukhalilm123 (Nov 13, 2018)

hello friends, how to change front fog light from lamp to LED

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## fahadagha (Jun 15, 2017)

I only have HKFM2 and none of SCH_FBD, SCH_TOEHKI, TASTER_FBD are avilable


----------



## fahadagha (Jun 15, 2017)

I only have HKFM2 and none of SCH_FBD, SCH_TOEHKI, TASTER_FBD are available


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fahadagha said:


> I only have HKFM2 and none of SCH_FBD, SCH_TOEHKI, TASTER_FBD are avilable


What is name of your CAFD?


----------



## fahadagha (Jun 15, 2017)

CAFAD is 00002098 004 011 013 anf by the way when I'm connecting my car its show to F25 so I'm connecting to the first one, I hope it s correct for my 2017 F86?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fahadagha said:


> CAFAD is 00002098 004 011 013 anf by the way when I'm connecting my car its show to F25 so I'm connecting to the first one, I hope it s correct for my 2017 F86?


FDL Code HKFM2 => HKL_REMOTECONTROLLIFTGATEBUTTON_BUTTON_TYPE = wert05


----------



## fahadagha (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you Shawn finally worked. I also want to change the delay in opening the trunk from remote to 3 seconds, is it possible?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fahadagha said:


> Thank you Shawn finally worked. I also want to change the delay in opening the trunk from remote to 3 seconds, is it possible?


It's currently Werte 1F4, which is 500 ms (1/2 Sec).

So I would change it to ***8237;BB8***8236;, which is 3000 ms:

HKFM2 = > HKL_REMOTECONTROLLIFTGATEBUTTON_DELAY_OPEN = Werte ***8237;BB8***8236;.


----------



## metahome (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re:What version of software for G01?*



shawnsheridan said:


> S15A psdzdata covers F090/F097/F098/G001/G002/G011/G012/G013/G030/G031/G032/RR11/RR12/RR31


Downloaded newer psdzdata but got an error when I tried to read SVT from the car.

Updated E-Sys to 3.28.1, E-Sys Launcher to Premium V2.8.2.155 and used v.63.3_PSdZData_Lite.

Selected S15A and connected by VIN OK.

Able to read FA from car and save it OK, but when I try to read SVT I get an error popup:

Generate SVT_Ist failed. [C105]
job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service RC_VCM_GEN_SVT returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; LinkName: VCM_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[433]

The details button then gives me:

com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.PsdzException: Generate SVT_Ist failed. [C105]
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.generateSVTist(Psdz.java:1750)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.svt.SvtLogic.generateSvtActual(SvtLogic.java:629)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.svt.SvtLogic.readSvtActual(SvtLogic.java:203)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.svt.SvtCompareController$SvtReadWriteController.doRead(SvtCompareController.java:897)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.DefaultReadWriteController.read(DefaultReadWriteController.java:75)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.ReadWriteSupport$ReadAction.doActionPerformed(ReadWriteSupport.java:93)
at com.bmw.esys.gui.AbstractView$AbstractGuiAction.actionPerformed(AbstractView.java:234)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2022)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2348)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:402)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:259)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:252)
at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseReleased(AWTEventMulticaster.java:289)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6533)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3324)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6298)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2236)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4889)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2294)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4711)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4888)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4525)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4466)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2280)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2746)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4711)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:758)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(EventQueue.java:97)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:709)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(EventQueue.java:703)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:86)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:731)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:729)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:76)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:728)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:201)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:116)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:105)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:93)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:82)
Caused by: job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service RC_VCM_GEN_SVT returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; LinkName: VCM_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR

Timestamp: Sun Dec 23 20:26:17 GMT 2018
ID: 433
Class: com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.util.ResultUtil
ExecutionContext={category=VCM, ecuid=(VCM,0x10),PSdZEvent={message=MCDDiagService<id=70649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.vcm.MCD3_PerformIdentityCheckInVCM, service=RC_VCM_GEN_SVT - RoutineControl VCM_Generiere_SVT, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=VCM_ETHERNET>, timestamp=Sun Dec 23 20:26:17 GMT 2018, package name=com.bmw.prodias.execution.primitives.mcd, class name=SingleEcuJob, text id=MCD_EVENT_ID__JOB__SERVICE__DESCRIPTION__LINK__, event id=default, event type=DiagService error, null}}
at com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.util.ResultUtil.failJob(ResultUtil.java:131)
at com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.util.ResultUtil.checkResponsePositive(ResultUtil.java:89)
at com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.util.ResultUtil.getPositiveResponseOrTerminateOnError(ResultUtil.java:176)
at com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.wrapper.LegacyJobWrapper.terminateOnError(LegacyJobWrapper.java:666)
at com.bmw.psdz.programmer.behavior.impl.SystemFunctionBAImpl.generateSVTist(SystemFunctionBAImpl.java:456)
at com.bmw.psdz.programmer.facade.ProgrammerImpl.systemFunction_generateSVTist(ProgrammerImpl.java:1045)
at com.bmw.psdz.vcm.facade.VCMImpl.generateSVTIst(VCMImpl.java:101)
at com.bmw.psdz.facade.VCMBF.generateSVTIst_aroundBody36(VCMBF.java:162)
at com.bmw.psdz.facade.VCMBF.generateSVTIst_aroundBody37$advice(VCMBF.java:84)
at com.bmw.psdz.facade.VCMBF.generateSVTIst(VCMBF.java:1)
at com.bmw.esys.domain.psdz.Psdz.generateSVTist(Psdz.java:1748)
... 43 more

Any hints or thoughts about what I am doing wrong here?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

metahome said:


> Downloaded newer psdzdata but got an error when I tried to read SVT from the car.
> 
> Updated E-Sys to 3.28.1, E-Sys Launcher to Premium V2.8.2.155 and used v.63.3_PSdZData_Lite.
> 
> ...


Use Read (ECU) not Read (SVT).


----------



## metahome (Mar 15, 2015)

*Re:What version of software for G01?*

Ahh... I guess the coding guide I am using is out of date as it worked with my last car.

Thanks for the help. Will persevere.


----------



## fahadagha (Jun 15, 2017)

Couldn't do this. By default long pressing the trunk button on the remote takes about 2-3 seconds to open it. Few months back I changed it to make it open immediately once the trunk button was pressed but I found its not convenient coz the trunk opened lots of times while I was sitting and remote in my pocket. I wanted to revert to the original default status where it takes few seconds to open when you press the remote trunk button. I forgot which one I coded to change it back to original status.


----------



## fahadagha (Jun 15, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> It's currently Werte 1F4, which is 500 ms (1/2 Sec).
> 
> So I would change it to ***8237;BB8***8236;, which is 3000 ms:
> 
> HKFM2 = > HKL_REMOTECONTROLLIFTGATEBUTTON_DELAY_OPEN = Werte ***8237;BB8***8236;.


Couldn't do this. By default long pressing the trunk button on the remote takes about 2-3 seconds to open it. Few months back I changed it to make it open immediately once the trunk button was pressed but I found its not convenient coz the trunk opened lots of times while I was sitting and remote in my pocket. I wanted to revert to the original default status where it takes few seconds to open when you press the remote trunk button. I forgot which one I coded to change it back to original status.


----------



## Ostafieandrei (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello! I want to flash my 2014 F10 to the latest firmwares.
I have E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.1, E-sys 3.30.0 (this is the newest that works with Launcher 2.8.1) and v.4.21.12_PSdZData_Full. 
Is it safe to make a I level update with this setup? 
Thanks for help and Merry Christmas!


----------



## metahome (Mar 15, 2015)

*C012 errors for cafd_00005fa9 files*

I have E-Sys 3.28.1 with v.63.3_PSdZData_Lite. I am trying to read config of my G01.

I can read FA and read ECU, but when I try to read config of the CAFDs I get C012 errors for all but one CAFD. Typical error is (VIN obscured):

_BDC_BODY2 [40] [NVXXXXX]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00005FA9_105_049_016 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00005fa9-105_049_016" not found! [C012]_

When I look in C:\Data\psdzdata\swe\cafd I can only see CAFD files that go up to: _cafd_00005710.caf.001_000_008_

Where can I obtain the higher numbered CAFD files I need? Is there a newer PSdZData file? If so where can I download it?

Thanks in advance for any help with this.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ostafieandrei said:


> Hello! I want to flash my 2014 F10 to the latest firmwares.
> I have E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.1, E-sys 3.30.0 (this is the newest that works with Launcher 2.8.1) and v.4.21.12_PSdZData_Full.
> Is it safe to make a I level update with this setup?
> Thanks for help and Merry Christmas!


Yes, but Launcher is used for FDL Coding only. Use E-Sys direct for flashing.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

metahome said:


> I have E-Sys 3.28.1 with v.63.3_PSdZData_Lite. I am trying to read config of my G01.
> 
> I can read FA and read ECU, but when I try to read config of the CAFDs I get C012 errors for all but one CAFD. Typical error is (VIN obscured):
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bjms8041 (Dec 28, 2019)

*Files for INPA for. F chasis*

Hello does anyone have the files for Inpa f series. I have Inpa but no files for my f1 or f01 chassis. I can research the forum on how to update the files but I can't locate the files. I'm new to the forum so I graciously appreciate your support and I will contribute where I can. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bjms8041 said:


> Hello does anyone have the files for Inpa f series. I have Inpa but no files for my f1 or f01 chassis. I can research the forum on how to update the files but I can't locate the files. I'm new to the forum so I graciously appreciate your support and I will contribute where I can. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Frozen Fractals (Apr 13, 2015)

Does anyone have the latest document for ISTA-P Version & I-Level Overview? The link in the first page is dead. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frozen fractals said:


> does anyone have the latest document for ista-p version & i-level overview? The link in the first page is dead. Thanks!


ISTA/P is for E-Series Only. I assume you mean ISTA+:

View attachment ISTA4.20.3x VERSION AND I-LEVEL OVERVIEW.pdf


----------



## Frozen Fractals (Apr 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> ISTA/P is for E-Series Only. I assume you mean ISTA+:
> 
> View attachment 877043


Haha, yup! Thanks!


----------



## algino (May 18, 2016)

*Request for latest link for PSdZData lite*

Hi shawnsheridan,

Can i have the latest link for the PSdZData lite pls ?

Thanks !



;13184125 said:


> You need to update your PSdZData. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

algino said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can i have the latest link for the PSdZData lite pls ?
> 
> Thanks !


Link is in Post #1..


----------



## Enzymes (Dec 11, 2019)

*Request for links for latest software version*

Hi Shawsheridan,

can I have the links for latest laucherpro version & psdzdatafull ? I assume latest psdzdata lite version link is on the first post ?

Thank in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Enzymes said:


> Hi Shawsheridan,
> 
> can I have the links for latest laucherpro version & psdzdatafull ? I assume latest psdzdata lite version link is on the first post ?
> 
> Thank in advance


You can use E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 for free, at least until April 2020 when it expires:
http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2019/05/e-sys-launcher-pro-282.html.

PM sent.


----------



## Enzymes (Dec 11, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can use E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 for free, at least until April 2020 when it expires:
> http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2019/05/e-sys-launcher-pro-282.html.
> 
> PM sent.


Hi Shawnsheridan,

Thank for the PM. I still use launcherpro v2.8.2. I made a thread "Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series HU_ENTRYNAV2 problem " in December (12/19 something like that). The answer was, I have a launcher problem and need to upgrade it  Therfore I asked the links.
Now I have to upgrade. 

I'll be back with questions after upgrading :bigpimp:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Enzymes said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Thank for the PM. I still use launcherpro v2.8.2. I made a thread "Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series HU_ENTRYNAV2 problem " in December (12/19 something like that). The answer was, I have a launcher problem and need to upgrade it  Therfore I asked the links.
> Now I have to upgrade.
> ...


Ok, good luck with the update.


----------



## blackcomb (Dec 25, 2019)

I have been trying to get in touch via Token Master for the Launcher Pro 3.x License Key for last few weeks. I haven't received any response from, is he still issuing licenses?
I saw the post above and configured Launcher PRO 2.8.2 and esys 3.30.1 but I was trying to code my G05 for Lane Change Assit but I could not find the values and the names are not visible fully.
Attached is a screenshot of the same.









Please can some one help how to get the latest version of Launcher Pro 3.7


----------



## blackcomb (Dec 25, 2019)

I have been trying to get in touch via Token Master for the Launcher Pro 3.x License Key for last few weeks. I haven't received any response from, is he still issuing licenses?
I saw the post above and configured Launcher PRO 2.8.2 and esys 3.30.1 but I was trying to code my G05 for Lane Change Assit but I could not find the values and the names are not visible fully.

Also I cannot read the SVT always getting error "Generate SVT_Ist failed. [C105]

Attached is a screenshot of the same.









Please can some one help how to get the latest version of Launcher Pro 3.7


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blackcomb said:


> I have been trying to get in touch via Token Master for the Launcher Pro 3.x License Key for last few weeks. I haven't received any response from, is he still issuing licenses?
> I saw the post above and configured Launcher PRO 2.8.2 and esys 3.30.1 but I was trying to code my G05 for Lane Change Assit but I could not find the values and the names are not visible fully.
> Attached is a screenshot of the same.
> 
> ...





blackcomb said:


> I have been trying to get in touch via Token Master for the Launcher Pro 3.x License Key for last few weeks. I haven't received any response from, is he still issuing licenses?
> I saw the post above and configured Launcher PRO 2.8.2 and esys 3.30.1 but I was trying to code my G05 for Lane Change Assit but I could not find the values and the names are not visible fully.
> 
> Also I cannot read the SVT always getting error "Generate SVT_Ist failed. [C105]
> ...


No one can help with Launcher PRO 3.x. Only TM can provide as it requires an account setup by him. Unfortunately, he comes and goes like the wind.

If you can't wait, get E-SysX instead.

[email protected]
http://esysx.com/


----------



## blackcomb (Dec 25, 2019)

Finally got eSysX license as no response from TokenMaster.
Successfully coded Automatic Lane Change Assist.

I was wondering how do we use the XML cheat sheet with eSysX as with the Laucher Pro we copy them in the install directory. where do we copy them for eSysX?

Thanks
Blackcomb


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blackcomb said:


> Finally got eSysX license as no response from TokenMaster.
> Successfully coded Automatic Lane Change Assist.
> 
> I was wondering how do we use the XML cheat sheet with eSysX as with the Laucher Pro we copy them in the install directory. where do we copy them for eSysX?
> ...


----------



## cariz (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Shawn!

I've installed Esys 3.27.1 software and E-Sys Launcher PRO V2.8.2 Build 162. I getting below error every time I try to edit any CAF.

"An error occurred while processing the EST file "C:\ESysData\e-sys est\Code Away.est". See details for more information. [C157]"

I have tried many times and checked the validity of .est file and my computer's date is set to automatic; everything seems fine. I do not know where am I going wrong.

Any help is appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cariz said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> I've installed Esys 3.27.1 software and E-Sys Launcher PRO V2.8.2 Build 162. I getting below error every time I try to edit any CAF.
> 
> ...


Launcher PRO provides .est. You should not be using it with old "Code Away.est". Uninstall Launcher, remove .est stetting in E-Sys Settings, and then install this Launcher PRO version:

you can use E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 for free, at least until April 2020 when it expires:
http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2019/05/e-sys-launcher-pro-282.html


----------



## dov70 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Shawnsheridan, are there any new files for inpa f-serie? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dov70 said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan, are there any new files for inpa f-serie? Thanks in advance.


"New" is a relative term. New since when? Last week? Last year?

There has been no Fxx INPA Updates in a long time. If you want the latest diagnosis capabilities for F-Series, you should use ISTA+, not INPA.


----------



## cariz (Jan 27, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Launcher PRO provides .est. You should not be using it with old "Code Away.est". Uninstall Launcher, remove .est stetting in E-Sys Settings, and then install this Launcher PRO version:
> 
> you can use E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 for free, at least until April 2020 when it expires:
> http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2019/05/e-sys-launcher-pro-282.html


Thanks a ton! I was running the Launcher from Virtualbox in MacOS and that seems to be the problem. Now I have installed Bootcamp Windows and just run it. It seems to be working fine although I am yet to test it with the OBD port connected.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cariz said:


> Thanks a ton! I was running the Launcher from Virtualbox in MacOS and that seems to be the problem. Now I have installed Bootcamp Windows and just run it. It seems to be working fine although I am yet to test it with the OBD port connected.


:thumbup:


----------



## bmw_f10 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Shawn

I got a new i3 and need the latest Data/Software for coding, my i3 has I-Level 19-11-530. 

Thanks in advance and greetings from Switzerland


----------



## bmw_f10 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Shawn

I got a new i3 and need the latest Data/Software for coding, my i3 has I-Level 19-11-530. 

Thanks in advance and greetings from Switzerland


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw_f10 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I got a new i3 and need the latest Data/Software for coding, my i3 has I-Level 19-11-530.
> 
> Thanks in advance and greetings from Switzerland


PM sent.


----------



## raschwar (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Shawn, 

I'm using
Launcher PRO V2.8.2.162- BFU_XODE Edition
E-Sys version 3.27.1 (build 44813) - 2015-08-13
PSdZData_Lite v4.20.30

to code a 2016 550i (F10).

All worked great until I took the car to the dealership. They replaced my I-Drive selector and did some reprogramming. Now I cannot connect and E-sys shows a no ZGW available message. Also, the connect via VIN option is disabled.

Can you please offer any suggestions or point me to newer files that might help? 

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raschwar said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm using
> Launcher PRO V2.8.2.162- BFU_XODE Edition
> ...


No. Nothing you wrote would explain a sudden connectivity issue. Dealer Programming may require updated PSdZData to read ECU(s), but has no affect on Vehicle Connection. Connection issue boils down to Cable and Windows Networking / Firewall, and car ZGW


----------



## raschwar (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the fast answer. I will re-check my configurations.


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

Question I know my 2017 X5 is a F15 however when coding I should pick the F25 because of the year is this correct or did I miss read some of the threads?

Thanks
john


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jtm311 said:


> Question I know my 2017 X5 is a F15 however when coding I should pick the F25 because of the year is this correct or did I miss read some of the threads?
> 
> Thanks
> john


Yes, F15 always uses F25 Connection Target.


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks Shawn I should have asked also for my X1 it's a F48 is that also a different number?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jtm311 said:


> Thanks Shawn I should have asked also for my X1 it's a F48 is that also a different number?


F48 always uses F56 Connection Target.


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

:thumbup:


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

Guys sorry feel silly but can't get past step one. I've tried all the combinations to connect.
2017 X5 it reads the vin.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jtm311 said:


> Guys sorry feel silly but can't get past step one. I've tried all the combinations to connect.
> 2017 X5 it reads the vin.


If the "Open Connection" window under "Target" is empty (no targets), verify the following:


That the "psdzdata" folder is installed properly (From the PSdZData_Lite or PSdZData_Full extraction, copy the "psdzdata" folder to "C:\Data\" (i.e. "C:\Data\psdzdata")

That the psdzdata chassis folders each have an empty "dist" folder. Make sure that there is an empty "dist" folder in each of the psdzdata chassis folders, and if missing, create as needed, e.g.:
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F001\F001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F010\F010_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F020\F020_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F025\F025_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\F056\F056_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\I001\I001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\K001\K001_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\KE01\KE01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist
C:\Data\psdzdata\mainseries\RR01\RR01_xx_xx_xxx\odx\dist

The the E-Sys "Options" => "Settings" => "Directories => Data: path" is set properly (e.g. "C:\Data")


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

Shawn I re -extracted the PZ file into the directed as you pointed out and that fixed it 
Thanks
John


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jtm311 said:


> Shawn I re -extracted the PZ file into the directed as you pointed out and that fixed it
> Thanks
> John


:thumbup:


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

Finished my first coding  I started with removing the Legal Disclaimer all went well and they are gone. Now for the question is there a newer Cheat sheet as the one I used for the F25 naming doesn't match. As the cheat sheet called for the editing of HU_CIC and mine shows different I had to change them under HU_NBT_EVO. I also don't see a CAS? Thanks


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

jtm311 said:


> Finished my first coding  I started with removing the Legal Disclaimer all went well and they are gone. Now for the question is there a newer Cheat sheet as the one I used for the F25 naming doesn't match. As the cheat sheet called for the editing of HU_CIC and mine shows different I had to change them under HU_NBT_EVO. I also don't see a CAS? Thanks


Sorry found the answer to HU_CIC is earlier and is later HU_NBT. Still looking for an updated cheat sheet to save some time 

Thanks


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

Cheat sheets are no longer maintained. Instead, Launcher uses XML files. See here: https://github.com/packetpilot/bmw-f/tree/master/cheats. What are you trying to code?


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

gugin said:


> Cheat sheets are no longer maintained. Instead, Launcher uses XML files. See here: https://github.com/packetpilot/bmw-f/tree/master/cheats. What are you trying to code?


Noted thanks.
Folding mirrors on lock
Video in motion 
change the settings on HVAC

Just name a few.


----------



## Enzymes (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi Shawn,

still waiting about TM ...
I saw that there is an other option ESysX some post under, I think I will try it 
Waiting news I have a question, under E-Sys what are the data to be saved to be abble to reload the original configuration if errors occure or just to reload as original ?

Thanks


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

Enzymes said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> still waiting about TM ...
> I saw that there is an other option ESysX some post under, I think I will try it
> ...


I saved the FA and the SVT but do wait for Shawn as I'm still a newbie just what I've read.


----------



## Enzymes (Dec 11, 2019)

jtm311 said:


> I saved the FA and the SVT but do wait for Shawn as I'm still a newbie just what I've read.


Thanks for the information. I will wait too


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Enzymes said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> still waiting about TM ...
> I saw that there is an other option ESysX some post under, I think I will try it
> ...


Saving FA & SVT is wise. Any ECU can easily be reset just by VO Coding it with original FA.


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hey guys I coded the mirrors to fold on lock an it works if I hold the lock button is there a way to have them fold on one touch of the lock? 


FEM_BODY 3063 KOMFORTOEFFNUNG_FB aktiv
FEM_BODY 3063 KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB aktiv
FEM_BODY 3063 KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA aktiv
FEM_BODY 3110 ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN aktiv
FEM_BODY 3110 ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN aktiv

Next video in Motion.

Thanks
John


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jtm311 said:


> I saved the FA and the SVT but do wait for Shawn as I'm still a newbie just what I've read.





jtm311 said:


> Hey guys I coded the mirrors to fold on lock an it works if I hold the lock button is there a way to have them fold on one touch of the lock?
> 
> FEM_BODY 3063 KOMFORTOEFFNUNG_FB aktiv
> FEM_BODY 3063 KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB aktiv
> ...


FDL Code KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN->Werte=00 to eliminate the delay in folding.


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> FDL Code KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN->Werte=00 to eliminate the delay in folding.


Thanks Shawn I looked at that but was not sure as I went to edit and only seen 01 as a choice and got nervous and didn't know if I could edit it. So I do the Werte under it to 00 thanks


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

So the coding is going well and I have a question about option 322 comfort, my car seems to have every option but the door handles to make it a full option, would it be as easy to add the handles and VO code 322 or would I need another part to make it really function as a true 322 option?

Thanks
John


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

jtm311 said:


> So the coding is going well and I have a question about option 322 comfort, my car seems to have every option but the door handles to make it a full option, would it be as easy to add the handles and VO code 322 or would I need another part to make it really function as a true 322 option?
> 
> Thanks
> John


Comfort Access needs antennas around the car sides to determine if your key is within range. I doubt you can code that and just change handles.

/Weebyx


----------



## raschwar (Feb 16, 2012)

2016 550 with adaptive LEDs.

I am trying to enable VLD (not anti-dazzle). I removed 8S4 from the VO. and then went to CAF to change 3073 LA_MASTER 1, C_AFS_ENA. Currently the value is "F001_Enable, F001_Enable, F001_Enable". When I went to edit I expected to see drop down entries for F10 and F25 but F001 was the only selection. The same with LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y; the only selection is "F001_mit_AFS, F001_mit_AFS, F001_mit_AFS".

With F001 selected should VLD still work or is there other coding needed?



I looked at a saved .ncd file for the old values for LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y and found these:
Ausgelesen
F001_mit_AFS, F010_mit_AFS, F025_mit_AFS
werte=9C,9C,9C

Please note that the value for the first word in the car now says: F001_mit_AFS, F001_mit_FAS, F001_mit_AFS. There is no longer an option to choose another series

Likewise C_AFS_ENA only shows F001, no F10 nor F25.. Do these values come from PsdzData? I did install a newer version.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hey Guys needs some help my laptop went blue screen when I was sending the code :dunno:
Well the car didn't like that and the screen went black would not come back. So I loaded everything to another laptop but had to do a reset on the ECU to factory as explained in a thread from shawn some time ago. Everything came back but I have two errors and wonder if I can clear them and how


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jtm311 said:


> Hey Guys needs some help my laptop went blue screen when I was sending the code :dunno:
> Well the car didn't like that and the screen went black would not come back. So I loaded everything to another laptop but had to do a reset on the ECU to factory as explained in a thread from shawn some time ago. Everything came back but I have two errors and wonder if I can clear them and how


Try this:

Launch E-Sys
Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
Click "External Application"
Double-click "Transmitter"
Select "14 FF FF FF,31 01 0F 06,31 01 40 00 00,31 01 40 00 05,31 01 40 00 01;Clear all DTCs (clear DTC,clear Infospeicher,ZFS - DM_Lock,clear ZFS - DM_Clear,ZFS - DM_Unlock)"
Set "target diag addr" = DF
Press "Connect"
Press "Send"


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try this:
> 
> Launch E-Sys
> Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
> ...


no good it flashed but the codes still stayed


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jtm311 said:


> no good it flashed but the codes still stayed


Then something is not right. What ECU's are musing CAD or have corrupt CAFD cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255?


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Then something is not right. What ECU's are musing CAD or have corrupt CAFD cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255?


sorry not sure I follow should I try again on a factory reset?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jtm311 said:


> sorry not sure I follow should I try again on a factory reset?


No. Check ECU's in ECU list, and look for missing CAFD of corrupted CAFD as I worte.


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. Check ECU's in ECU list, and look for missing CAFD of corrupted CAFD as I worte.


use f025_19_03_550_v_004_003_000
how can I tell if a cafd is bad?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jtm311 said:


> use f025_19_03_550_v_004_003_000
> how can I tell if a cafd is bad?


Connect to car and Read ECU List, If you have coded car, you know how.

Press Read (ECU). Look at list of ECU in left Pane.

Which ECU have no CAFD or a Corrupt CAFD (e.g. cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255)?

Pay attention to DME ECU...


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Connect to car and Read ECU List, If you have coded car, you know how.


I did read it and all shows fine ECUs (26)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jtm311 said:


> I did read it and all shows fine ECUs (26)


You are not doing what I wrote.

Again, of your 26 ECU, which ones are Missing CAFD or have corrupted CAFD (cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255)?

Your DME is surely missing its CAFD.

You need to Inject CAFD and VO Code DME now:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read (ECU) => Left-Click on DME ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom one) => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

1) You can NOT be running motor when you do this.

2) Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher. PM sent.


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> You are not doing what I wrote.
> 
> Again, of your 26 ECU, which ones are Missing CAFD or have corrupted CAFD (cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255)?
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawn I will give it a shot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jtm311 said:


> Thanks Shawn I will give it a shot.


Ok, good luck.


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

jtm311 said:


> Thanks Shawn I will give it a shot.


Shawn you are the man sorry for miss understand your point it all comes clear when you understand  Worked perfect. I did go back into Launcher PREMIUM and ran the clear codes because it still had a traction code error but this time it cleared them.

Lesson learned code with engine on but resting the ECU engine off...

Thanks again for taking the time.
John


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jtm311 said:


> Shawn you are the man sorry for miss understand your point it all comes clear when you understand  Worked perfect. I did go back into Launcher PREMIUM and ran the clear codes because it still had a traction code error but this time it cleared them.
> 
> Lesson learned code with engine on but resting the ECU engine off...
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

VO Code or FDL Code with Motor running, except when coding DME module. Since it is the motor module, it can't be running while being coded.


----------



## Mih222001 (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Can I have the link towards last E-sys psdzdata full? Just bricked my 6wa kombi with carly and I would like to get it back to his senses 

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mih222001 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I have the link towards last E-sys psdzdata full? Just bricked my 6wa kombi with carly and I would like to get it back to his senses
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Mih222001 (Jan 24, 2020)

Thank you, world champ!


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

Been coding FDL and will attempt to code VO I need to add 322 I understand it will override my FDL no problem my questions is, I understand the first part of adding the 322 but when going back to Expert mode I code the HU_NBT2 and not the CAFD correct? Second part is which other parts of the ECU need to be CODE when adding 322?










John


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jtm311 said:


> Been coding FDL and will attempt to code VO I need to add 322 I understand it will override my FDL no problem my questions is, I understand the first part of adding the 322 but when going back to Expert mode I code the HU_NBT2 and not the CAFD correct? Second part is which other parts of the ECU need to be CODE when adding 322?
> 
> John


Yes. Right-Click on HU_NBT (the ECU itself and not the Underlying CAFD) and select CODE (not Code FDL).


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. Right-Click on HU_NBT (the ECU itself and not the Underlying CAFD) and select CODE (not Code FDL).


Thanks Shawn is that the only one I need to code when aiding 322.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jtm311 said:


> Thanks Shawn is that the only one I need to code when aiding 322.


Why are you VO Coding car for Comfort Access? This is a retrofit? You added all the hardware?


----------



## jtm311 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have all the features coded but I'm missing the handle so I was going to pick one up and see if I can make it work.


----------



## cristi497 (Feb 4, 2020)

Java I have 7 version x64 and I don't know from where to get another launcher.

Thank you, anyway.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cristi497 said:


> Java I have 7 version x64 and I don't know from where to get another launcher.
> 
> Thank you, anyway.


Java version is not issue, it has to do with limited Java memory.

Launcher PRO 3.x is only available from developer TokenMaster ([email protected]).


----------



## SamBL (Jan 23, 2020)

@Shawn,

New to VO coding. I've just used

Esys 3.28.1
Esys Pro Launcher with working tokenmaster
PSdZData_Lite_v4.21.32
I-level F020-18-11-520

Connection via Vin (presumably this correctly identifies the car type rather than selection from the list you are presented with as I cannot identify FO20-18-11-520 using this PSdZData version?)

So assuming I've not cocked up the above and following your instructions on how to VO code found here in this forum I have successfully added 6CP and 6NS to the VO list and checked those entries are loaded to the car and saved.

With specific reference to 6CP should I see any difference in the Idrive interface given this is just Carplay Prep prior to loading any new FSC and what difference should I see having coded 6NS (EBT) to the interface?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SamBL said:


> @Shawn,
> 
> New to VO coding. I've just used
> 
> ...


You will not see anything in iDrive by just VO Coding 6CP. CarPlay requires FSC Code and FDL Coding.

As for 6NS, you should have Enhanced Bluetooth, so BTAS Streaming and support for 2nd Paired Phone and Office.


----------



## SamBL (Jan 23, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> You will not see anything in iDrive by just VO Coding 6CP. CarPlay requires FSC Code and FDL Coding.
> 
> As for 6NS, you should have Enhanced Bluetooth, so BTAS Streaming and support for 2nd Paired Phone and Office.


Cool although I don't see "office" anywhere but I have support for 2nd Pair Phone which I didn't have prior.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SamBL said:


> Cool although I don't see "office" anywhere but I have support for 2nd Pair Phone which I didn't have prior.


Office may require additional FDL Coding.


----------



## SamBL (Jan 23, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Office may require additional FDL Coding.


Cheers, what does the "office" function add?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SamBL said:


> Cheers, what does the "office" function add?


Not much. SMS messes from Phone on iDrive. I dont use it at all myself.


----------



## SamBL (Jan 23, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not much. SMS messes from Phone on iDrive. I dont use it at all myself.


Thanks for that, no I don't think I would either.:thumbup:


----------



## SamBL (Jan 23, 2020)

@anyone

Can 3D maps be coded by Esys if so what is the code?

I have the 3D map check box in Map Options in ID6 but checking it doesn't give me 3D Maps

Current Maps = Europe Way 2019-3 H1835E1R 

TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SamBL said:


> @anyone
> 
> Can 3D maps be coded by Esys if so what is the code?
> 
> ...


This is not a Coding issue. Map 3D View requires many things to work:

1) 3D Map checkbox must be checked
2) Map View must be in Perspective View
3) Map Zoom must be zoomed in to certain range
4) Must be in a major downtown area that has 3D Map rendering 
5) Traffic situation/grey map can NOT be checked


----------



## SamBL (Jan 23, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> This is not a Coding issue. Map 3D View requires many things to work:
> 
> 1) 3D Map checkbox must be checked
> 2) Map View must be in Perspective View
> ...


:rofl: just knew it wouldn't be that simple!! I'm starting to feel my advancing age and diminishing brain cells now :bawling:

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## tblewis0 (Feb 6, 2020)

Hello--

I've been waiting about a week to hear back for the Launcher Pro 3.X access. How long does this access typically take?

Apologies if this has been said or if I am posting this in the wrong location.


----------



## gugin (Jan 25, 2019)

In my case, it took a little over 4 months.


----------



## Wyre08 (Dec 5, 2017)

What is the cutoff for 2.8? I'm going to code a 2017 M240i (simple stuff like mirrors folding, no start up beeps...) and don't know if I can use the free version? Also does anyone know if Tokenmaster is responding to emails right now? I donated a few years ago and ended up waiting a bit for a token and am wondering what people's current wait times are.


----------



## MoBMWs (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Shawn, few questions:
1.	I have a G20 that was upgraded to 11/2019.55 this week. I***8217;m using Launcher Pro w/Esys 3.33.4 and PSdZData_Lite_v4.21.32. The I-Step (shpm) last octet version is slightly higher than the I-Step (target) version (this is just example version as I forgot to note the exact version: shpm 19-07-553 vs target 19-07-530.) Would the slight version difference pose an issue when coding? The reason I ask is I got errors when coding as noted in #2.
2.	Do you recommend coding everything you want for a ECU then choosing ***8220;Code NCD***8221;? or code for all ECUs then choose ***8220;Code NCD***8221;? not sure if the latter would Code NCD for all ECU CAFD files that were modified or just the last one selected. Reason I asked is that I started with coding BDC_BODY3 then after Code NCD I started to get ***8220;wiper, tire pressure, rear seat belt***8221; etc errors on my dashboard. I was hoping the errors would go away once I completed each of ECU coding but I screwed up as noted in #3.
3.	Do you recommend coding everything (excluding DME ECU) with the Engine ON or OFF? Because I had Code NCD ***8220;Enable Auto Start Stop Memory***8221; (DME_BAC2\TCM_MSA_MEMORY) with the Engine ON and my car crapped out. The Engine turned OFF, gave me Chassis Errors, stated my Vehicle Key could not be found, etc, the engine just would not start. Took me an hour and luckily since I saved my stock FA & SVT settings, I was able to revert to original stock settings and now my engine starts. Hopefully my experience with coding DME ECU will help others not to make the same mistake.
I appreciate your time. Thanks, Mo


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wyre08 said:


> What is the cutoff for 2.8? I'm going to code a 2017 M240i (simple stuff like mirrors folding, no start up beeps...) and don't know if I can use the free version? Also does anyone know if Tokenmaster is responding to emails right now? I donated a few years ago and ended up waiting a bit for a token and am wondering what people's current wait times are.


You can use E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 for free, at least until April 2020 when it expires:
http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2019/05/e-sys-launcher-pro-282.html

That said though, the CAFD Mapping in 2.8.2 is becoming outdated, and not as current as the CAFD Mapping in 3.0, so while you may be able to read an ECU, it may still appear Trimmed (...), as in no Narrative Descriptions, making it impossible to FDL Code such an ECU.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MoBMWs said:


> Hi Shawn, few questions:
> 1.	I have a G20 that was upgraded to 11/2019.55 this week. I'm using Launcher Pro w/Esys 3.33.4 and PSdZData_Lite_v4.21.32. The I-Step (shpm) last octet version is slightly higher than the I-Step (target) version (this is just example version as I forgot to note the exact version: shpm 19-07-553 vs target 19-07-530.) Would the slight version difference pose an issue when coding? The reason I ask is I got errors when coding as noted in #2.
> 2.	Do you recommend coding everything you want for a ECU then choosing "Code NCD"? or code for all ECUs then choose "Code NCD"? not sure if the latter would Code NCD for all ECU CAFD files that were modified or just the last one selected. Reason I asked is that I started with coding BDC_BODY3 then after Code NCD I started to get "wiper, tire pressure, rear seat belt" etc errors on my dashboard. I was hoping the errors would go away once I completed each of ECU coding but I screwed up as noted in #3.
> 3.	Do you recommend coding everything (excluding DME ECU) with the Engine ON or OFF? Because I had Code NCD "Enable Auto Start Stop Memory" (DME_BAC2\TCM_MSA_MEMORY) with the Engine ON and my car crapped out. The Engine turned OFF, gave me Chassis Errors, stated my Vehicle Key could not be found, etc, the engine just would not start. Took me an hour and luckily since I saved my stock FA & SVT settings, I was able to revert to original stock settings and now my engine starts. Hopefully my experience with coding DME ECU will help others not to make the same mistake.
> I appreciate your time.  Thanks, Mo


1. If error is "Missing CAFD", then yes.

2. I code one ECO at a time, making all FDL changes I need, then write them to ECU at one time, then move on ot the next ECU.

3. I always code car with MOTOR Running, with exception of DME / DDE.


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Hi all sorry to post here but my Esys Pro token has now expired.. tried to contact tokenmaster to renew but no joy ***9785;***65039;.. anyone know how I can get up and running again? 
Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## BMWmatt123 (May 8, 2017)

Hi all sorry to post here but my Esys Pro token has now expired.. tried to contact tokenmaster to renew but no joy ***9785;***65039;.. anyone know how I can get up and running again? 
Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stonebugseal said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I am running e-sys 3.27 with launcher pro 2.8, for 2019 X3.
> I could not see FDL descriptions under DKOMBI as in pictures below.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


If other ECU are mapped, and only DKombi is Trimmed, then Launcher PRO 2.8.2 is too old and doesn't have this CAFD Mapped. Need newer Launcher PRO 3.x or E-SysX.


----------



## stonebugseal (Dec 29, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> If other ECU are mapped, and only DKombi is Trimmed, then Launcher PRO 2.8.2 is too old and doesn't have this CAFD Mapped. Need newer Launcher PRO 3.x or E-SysX.


Thanks Shawn! I will look into it.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonebugseal (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi Shawn,
There is no way to get Launcher Pro 3.0 right now, unless we get hold of token master? I hope he come out of hiding soon.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stonebugseal said:


> Hi Shawn,
> There is no way to get Launcher Pro 3.0 right now, unless we get hold of token master? I hope he come out of hiding soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


Only TM can provide latest Launcher PRO 3.x.

As an alternative to Launcher PRO, you can use E-SysX:

[email protected]
http://esysx.com/


----------



## stonebugseal (Dec 29, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Only TM can provide latest Launcher PRO 3.x.
> 
> As an alternative to Launcher PRO, you can use E-SysX:
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## beboop1 (Feb 13, 2020)

mispost


----------



## beboop1 (Feb 13, 2020)

mispost--please delete


----------



## NightFlight (Mar 21, 2020)

Does anyone know of an up to date link for latest ISTA-P? I'm attempting to download the files on MEGA, but even the sync is slow as molasses, any other up to date links for the ISTA-D would also be appreciated. otherwise ill wait till its done and hopefully it will all be intact. Thanks in advance for any assistance with this.

BTW, This is my first post, I own an E46, F30, and a Jeep Wrangler and i'm just glad to be here...


----------



## NightFlight (Mar 21, 2020)

Oops...just saw the ISTA P pack in the zip, my apologies


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NightFlight said:


> Does anyone know of an up to date link for latest ISTA-P? I'm attempting to download the files on MEGA, but even the sync is slow as molasses, any other up to date links for the ISTA-D would also be appreciated. otherwise ill wait till its done and hopefully it will all be intact. Thanks in advance for any assistance with this.
> 
> BTW, This is my first post, I own an E46, F30, and a Jeep Wrangler and i'm just glad to be here...





NightFlight said:


> Oops...just saw the ISTA P pack in the zip, my apologies


ISTA/P is good only for E-Series Programming. If you want Diagnosis and / or F-Series Programming, you need ISTA+.


----------



## NightFlight (Mar 21, 2020)

Shawn,

I understand that, I happen to own both an E46 as well as an F30....that***8217;s why I asked for a link to ISTA-P and a better link than MEGA to download ISTA +/D. I don***8217;t have internet for my computer so I have to use wireless hotspot on my phone and it burns up data like crazy.

Thanks,

Shawn


----------



## Enzymes (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi,

does anyone had news from TM ? Like some members I sent him mails to get the launcher pro v3 two months ago, but without any results.
Are some other options to use E-sys ? 

Thx


----------



## Enzymes (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi,

does anyone had news from TM ? Like some members I sent him mails to get the launcher pro v3 two months ago, but without any results.
Are some other options to use E-sys ? 

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Enzymes said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anyone had news from TM ? Like some members I sent him mails to get the launcher pro v3 two months ago, but without any results.
> Are some other options to use E-sys ?
> ...


MIA. As an alternative to Launcher PRO, you can use E-SysX:

[email protected]
http://esysx.com/


----------



## heato (Feb 17, 2020)

*When will the wind blow in the Tokenmaster?*



heato said:


> I have emailed him once on 2/11 when I made the donation, then realized that I shouldn't have included any text in the paypal I sent, then waited 10 days for it to clear, then emailed again on the 2/17 &2/19. No response as of yet.


Well into March with no reply, Please advise.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

heato said:


> Well into March with no reply, Please advise.


Who? Advise what?


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

.


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

.


----------



## SWSDuvall (Mar 27, 2020)

*Requesting S18A PSDZdata lite to code laser lights in my M340i*

Hi all,

I've switched to BMW's with my 2014 335i M-Sport - and coded it of course. Last year I got a new 2020 M340iX - and want to code out 5AP.

I'm stuck needing S18A from psdzdata and would request a link.

In reading the forums, it seems shawnsheridan is the man to ask? Can I have a link to the psdz lite so I can update my e-sys install and code out 5AP?

Thanks so much!

Steve

PS - can't remember my old signon, but I proudly posted my M340i picks last year when I got it


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SWSDuvall said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've switched to BMW's with my 2014 335i M-Sport - and coded it of course. Last year I got a new 2020 M340iX - and want to code out 5AP.
> 
> ...


Link is in Post #1.


----------



## cflugstad (Feb 18, 2020)

*PSDZdata link*

My car got updated from the dealer and the 4.21.32.7 psdzdata seems to be out of date. Is anyone aware of current psdzdata that will allow me to code my BMW i3?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cflugstad said:


> My car got updated from the dealer and the 4.21.32.7 psdzdata seems to be out of date. Is anyone aware of current psdzdata that will allow me to code my BMW i3?


PM sent.


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello,

NcdCafdTool_V0.5.2 does not work with the last NCD files from PsdZdata 4.22.14 and Istep S18A-20-03-524 ? I have and error when I opened the NCD file. I tried in two notebooks with Win7/64 and W10 and is the same error. 

Thanks,
Miguel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bandido said:


> Hello,
> 
> NcdCafdTool_V0.5.2 does not work with the last NCD files from PsdZdata 4.22.14 and Istep S18A-20-03-524 ? I have and error when I opened the NCD file. I tried in two notebooks with Win7/64 and W10 and is the same error.
> 
> ...


Generally speaking it does not support newer CAFD files. NCD CAFD Tool is quite old and obsolete.


----------



## DreckSoft (Oct 16, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, TokenMaster has not released a newer version yet.
> 
> You can easily compare .NCD files by reading and saving them in E-Sys as FWL files and then using Beyond Compare or WinMerge to see the differences.





shawnsheridan said:


> Generally speaking it does not support newer CAFD files. NCD CAFD Tool is quite old and obsolete.


That's not entirely true. First of all, there is a newer version but it does not seem publicly available and second one guy has found a way to make newer mappings work with it (and Launcher Pro 2.8.2) but as so often in this area he will not share his knowledge.

https://www.carcodingnord.de/blog


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DreckSoft said:


> That's not entirely true. First of all, there is a newer version but it does not seem publicly available and second one guy has found a way to make newer mappings work with it (and Launcher Pro 2.8.2) but as so often in this area he will not share his knowledge.
> 
> https://www.carcodingnord.de/blog


I am not sure what part is untrue. :dunno:

NCD CAFD Tool v.0.5.2 is outdated, and there is no newer release. An unreleased updated Beta version in development by Token Master and an unreleased hacked updated Database for existing version does not chnage this fact.


----------



## BMWM5BEST (Apr 8, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am not sure what part is untrue. :dunno:
> 
> NCD CAFD Tool v.0.5.2 is outdated, and there is no newer release. An unreleased updated Beta version in development by Token Master and an unreleased hacked updated Database for existing version does not chnage this fact.


Hello, bro! I need a software for coding my M5 F90. 
https://github.com/siegester03/bmw-f I read here what I need.
But when I launch E-Sys launcher premium (v. 2.8.2.155) she asks to enter the key.
Can you give me all software what I need?
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWM5BEST said:


> Hello, bro! I need a software for coding my M5 F90.
> https://github.com/siegester03/bmw-f I read here what I need.
> But when I launch E-Sys launcher premium (v. 2.8.2.155) she asks to enter the key.
> Can you give me all software what I need?
> Thank you!


E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM 2.8.2 .EST Token expired 12/30/2018, and for now there is no update.

Instead of E-Sys Launcher PREMIUM, you can use E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 for free, at least until April 2020 when it expires:

http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2019/05/e-sys-launcher-pro-282.html

After 4/20, you will need to get licensed Launcher PRO 3.x or E-SysX.


----------



## sstyle (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi. I have F30, so can I just leave only F20 folder and remove other ones? Full pzdzdata takes a lot of space on my drive (


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sstyle said:


> Hi. I have F30, so can I just leave only F20 folder and remove other ones? Full pzdzdata takes a lot of space on my drive (


What will that save you? Not much at all. The firmware files are not split up by chassis.

Put psdzdata folder on an external HDD and use MLINK command to link it back to E-Sys.


----------



## BMWM5BEST (Apr 8, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> What will that save you? Not much at all. The firmware files are not split up by chassis.
> 
> Put psdzdata folder on an external HDD and use MLINK command to link it back to E-Sys.


Thank you! And what about E-SYS + PSDZData? Which versions I need? I just want to add new colors in the cabin, video in motion, etc.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWM5BEST said:


> Thank you! And what about E-SYS + PSDZData? Which versions I need? I just want to add new colors in the cabin, video in motion, etc.


PM sent.


----------



## cw09021199328is (Sep 30, 2011)

Shawn -

I have ISTA+ up and running for my E90, F25, and F55. I'd like to do some coding for the F25 and F55 (both 2016 models). Which version of E-Sys and PSDZData do I need to do that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cw09021199328is (Sep 30, 2011)

Shawn -

I have ISTA+ up and running for my E90, F25, and F55. I'd like to do some coding for the F25 and F55 (both 2016 models). Which version of E-Sys and PSDZData do I need to do that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cw09021199328is said:


> Shawn -
> 
> I have ISTA+ up and running for my E90, F25, and F55. I'd like to do some coding for the F25 and F55 (both 2016 models). Which version of E-Sys and PSDZData do I need to do that?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## ketorpofen (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello guys,I am from Turkey. I'm new to the forum. my car is 2016 f10. my car has a ghost screen and nbt. Where can I find the current code list for my vehicle.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ketorpofen said:


> Hello guys,I am from Turkey. I'm new to the forum. my car is 2016 f10. my car has a ghost screen and nbt. Where can I find the current code list for my vehicle.


Cheat Sheets fell out of favor for built-in Launcher Cheat Codes years ago.


----------



## ketorpofen (Apr 12, 2020)

I want sport + ,reversing door led lighting code please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ketorpofen said:


> I want sport + ,reversing door led lighting code please.


F10 Door Handle Lighting in Reverse not possible.

For Sport+, in FA, change 205 or 2TE to 2TB and VO Code KOMBI, EGS and ICM.


----------



## ketorpofen (Apr 12, 2020)

thank you


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

*Launcher Pro 3*

So looking at the link for Launcher Pro 3 in the first post (which I'll need because I have a G20 and the free 2.8 expires soon it seems) but when you click on it you're sent to a site with no download options or instructions to get/donate. There is a login box that needs an access code ???? but no option to sign-up. Then it mentions Google Authenticator which only seems to be available on a mobile not a laptop. What are you supposed to do?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hottroc said:


> So looking at the link for Launcher Pro 3 in the first post (which I'll need because I have a G20 and the free 2.8 expires soon it seems) but when you click on it you're sent to a site with no download options or instructions to get/donate. There is a login box that needs an access code ???? but no option to sign-up. Then it mentions Google Authenticator which only seems to be available on a mobile not a laptop. What are you supposed to do?


You can email him...but getting a response anytime soon is unlikley:

[email protected]


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can email him...but getting a response anytime soon is unlikley:
> 
> [email protected]


Thanks for your reply and PM, I'll give him a try.


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

A related question....

The first post in this topic states:

"Launcher Pro 2.8.x
NOTE: Pro Launcher 3.x has newer mapping so you risk coding incorrect FDL's for G-series"

What is the extent of this? If I'm doing FO coding rather than FDL coding would it be ok to use 2.8 or is it completely no-go? Are there just one or two incorrect mappings I could avoid or is it completely f'ed up?

(Just being impatient and wanting to code now instead of waiting/risking a reply from Tokenmaster)

Thanks again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hottroc said:


> A related question....
> 
> The first post in this topic states:
> 
> ...


VO (FA) Coding not matter. It requires no mapping.


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> VO (FA) Coding not matter. It requires no mapping.


OK thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

OK guys so I failed at the first hurdle more or less....so the process I was trying to follow was...

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Save => Activate FA (VO) => Right-click FA - Calculate FP => Expand FA List on left, to SALAPA-element => add 6NW to bottom left window, and click apply changes icon => calculate FP again => Save FA => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on Head Unit ECU (MGU?) (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE (Not Code FDL).

I connected OK, read and saved the FA but when I got to Activate FO it just seemed to fail. The green bar filled up several times but just kept going. How long does it normally take to Activate FA, seemed pretty quick in vids I've seen. I gave it a good 20 mins or so but think the process was in a wait state. Annoyingly the Cancel button was greyed out and nothing else would work so I had to kill the process in the end.

Any ideas? It's a G20 btw. When I read the FA I chose the last S18A that wasn't Direct.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hottroc said:


> OK guys so I failed at the first hurdle more or less....so the process I was trying to follow was...
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Save => Activate FA (VO) => Right-click FA - Calculate FP => Expand FA List on left, to SALAPA-element => add 6NW to bottom left window, and click apply changes icon => calculate FP again => Save FA => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on Head Unit ECU (MGU?) (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE (Not Code FDL).
> 
> ...


Asked and Answered:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13308445&postcount=978

No need to cross-post.


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Asked and Answered:
> No need to cross-post.


Apologies, wasn't sure which thread to ask on. I'll continue on the other one.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

Can you please send the latest PSZ Data files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dagoo98 said:


> Can you please send the latest PSZ Data files?


PM sent.


----------



## DeJay58 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey guys! 

I've been coding with E-Sys for a long time but now, after updating to the newest psdzdata (from page 1 of this thread) and it doesn't work anymore. I can connect to the car, Reading the FA, Reading the ECU but when I want to read the coding data there comes an error message.

Can anyone help me?

I have E-Sys 3.28.1 and Launcher Pro3.0.4.90

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DeJay58 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I've been coding with E-Sys for a long time but now, after updating to the newest psdzdata (from page 1 of this thread) and it doesn't work anymore. I can connect to the car, Reading the FA, Reading the ECU but when I want to read the coding data there comes an error message.
> 
> ...


What is the exact errror message?


----------



## DeJay58 (Apr 28, 2020)

I just retried it on the car because I knew you would know this 

What I found out is a bit strange to me:

When I try to read the BDC_Body (and many others) I get the error: 
CAFD_000017BE_052_010_029 Fehler:

And when I try to read some others like HU_NBT ore PMA2 it seems to work :dunno:

see attached photos

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DeJay58 said:


> I just retried it on the car because I knew you would know this
> 
> What I found out is a bit strange to me:
> 
> ...


"Doesn't map to an Item" means wrong Connection Target. Don't you have an I01? Why are you using F01 Connection Target?


----------



## DeJay58 (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh my good I am stupid... Thank you!!


----------



## emillb (Apr 30, 2020)

*Trying to install E-sys launcher work*

Hello,

Trying to install TokenMaster's release of E-sys Launcher Pro that is not working. 2.8.2 I think it is, says the token expired about 9 days ago. Whatsup?


----------



## stardelta (Jan 17, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn

Could you please send me a link to the latest PsdZData files

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

emillb said:


> Hello,
> 
> Trying to install TokenMaster's release of E-sys Launcher Pro that is not working. 2.8.2 I think it is, says the token expired about 9 days ago. Whatsup?


Yes, .EST Token has expired. Need new Launcher 2.8 .EST Token or Launcher PRO 3.x, which with Developer not responding is not actually possible, or E-SysX. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stardelta said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you please send me a link to the latest PsdZData files
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## asciimike (May 1, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

In the same boat as other folks with the 2.8.2 E-Sys Launcher Pro boat. Sounds like the solution is E-SysX? Or are there other alternatives?

I'm using the PSdZData 4.21.32 as downloaded from the first post--is that still the latest link or is there a more recent one that you're sending to people?

Thanks!


----------



## asciimike (May 1, 2020)

Edit: Sorry for the double post!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asciimike said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> In the same boat as other folks with the 2.8.2 E-Sys Launcher Pro boat. Sounds like the solution is E-SysX? Or are there other alternatives?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Erolk94 (May 2, 2020)

Hey everyone!

what ist the Key for the PSdZ data? Or are there newer PSdZ data?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Erolk94 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> what ist the Key for the PSdZ data? Or are there newer PSdZ data?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


There is no "Key". What are you referring to?

Latest Full version availble is v.4.22.31.


----------



## Erolk94 (May 2, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is no "Key". What are you referring to?
> 
> Latest Full version availble is v.4.22.31.


After Downloading the PSdZ Lite data from the Link in the Post it wants a password to unzip the file.

greetings


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Erolk94 said:


> After Downloading the PSdZ Lite data from the Link in the Post it wants a password to unzip the file.
> 
> greetings


If you mean Link in Post #1 for "PSdZData_Lite_v4.21.32.7z", I just downloaded and Extracted. No password needed.


----------



## PiK (May 3, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, .EST Token has expired. Need new Launcher 2.8 .EST Token or Launcher PRO 3.x, which with Developer not responding is not actually possible, or E-SysX. PM sent.


Hey @shawnsheridan,
could you please help me also with the same issue?

Thanks!


----------



## DeJay58 (Apr 28, 2020)

Does anybody know where to get Ista-p? I've got a little coding issue and I think Ista could help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DeJay58 said:


> Does anybody know where to get Ista-p? I've got a little coding issue and I think Ista could help.


ISTA/P is for E-Series Programming only. That can help you with F-Series car? :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PiK said:


> Hey @shawnsheridan,
> could you please help me also with the same issue?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## bms5 (Aug 1, 2016)

asciimike said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> In the same boat as other folks with the 2.8.2 E-Sys Launcher Pro boat. Sounds like the solution is E-SysX? Or are there other alternatives?
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn, can you send me your suggestions for a solution to the now expired software as well. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bms5 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me your suggestions for a solution to the now expired software as well. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## DeJay58 (Apr 28, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> ISTA/P is for E-Series Programming only. That can help you with F-Series car? :dunno:


Mhm, okay, I try to explain my problem:

I tried to code my father's i3s with E-Sys and the newest PsdzData 3 days ago. As always I changed the parameters (1: VSG Last_user_mode, 2: IHKA AC_On_with_Auto, 3: BDC_Body Fesinimode) then I clicked "Save" and latet on Code FDL. It seemd to work like usual and at the end there was a small Errormessage in the Window that pops up after every coding but I can't remember it. The result was that there were no changes saved.
I retried, with the same result and then, I reconnected the car and maybe I made the mistake and chose an older Softwareversion (19_07_562) in the first Window hat appears after clicking Connect.

I did the coding again and after that the VSG and IHKA Cafd were gone (disappeared) and the BDC_Body was set to fffff 255.255....

Now I have some error codes in the error memory and I can't access IHKA, VSG, BDC_Body anymore.... The AC doesn't wok anymore.

Any Ideas what to do? And what went so wrong?


----------



## DeJay58 (Apr 28, 2020)

More pictures:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DeJay58 said:


> Mhm, okay, I try to explain my problem:
> 
> I tried to code my father's i3s with E-Sys and the newest PsdzData 3 days ago. As always I changed the parameters (1: VSG Last_user_mode, 2: IHKA AC_On_with_Auto, 3: BDC_Body Fesinimode) then I clicked "Save" and latet on Code FDL. It seemd to work like usual and at the end there was a small Errormessage in the Window that pops up after every coding but I can't remember it. The result was that there were no changes saved.
> I retried, with the same result and then, I reconnected the car and maybe I made the mistake and chose an older Softwareversion (19_07_562) in the first Window hat appears after clicking Connect.
> ...


BDC_BODY has corrupt CAFD. Inject new CAFD and Encode ECU.


----------



## DeJay58 (Apr 28, 2020)

Okay, that sounds easy  But I have no idea how :dunno: - Sorry


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DeJay58 said:


> Okay, that sounds easy  But I have no idea how :dunno: - Sorry


And you do not look hard to find out either as I have written how dozens of times in multiple threads.

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom one) => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

* NOTE: Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher.

And this Thread is only for software request, not diagnosis / coding.


----------



## DeJay58 (Apr 28, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> And you do not look hard to find out either as I have written how dozens of times in multiple threads.
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom one) => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I haven't read the whole thread, that's true. Thank you that you wrote the answer again for me!! I'll try that tomorrow.

Any ideas for the other two problems?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DeJay58 said:


> I'm sorry I haven't read the whole thread, that's true. Thank you that you wrote the answer again for me!! I'll try that tomorrow.
> 
> Any ideas for the other two problems?


Fix BDC first and worry about the rest later. They may go away after BDC is working again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DeJay58 said:


> Thank you so much! Everthing works again! I had to redo what you wrote for IHKA and VSG, but then everthing was fine. Also the "normal" coding worked as it should this time. You're my hero and now BTT


:thumbup:


----------



## JamesTexan (May 5, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> You needed to also update the \psdzdata\swe\fafp folder.
> 
> You really should not be frankensteining PSdZdata together from different versions. Get a bigger VM, and load latest complete PSdZData Lite.


Hi Shwan,

I followed your instruction and was able to Code FDL successfully this time.

However, based on the cheat sheet, I changed below 5 entries in order to remove the speedlock for the video, but it does not seem to work, I still got the warning (say video only can be viewed when parked) and no video is displayed when the car is moving. Any idea?

DVD-in-Motion activated:
3000 SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX werte = FF
3000 SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN werte = FF
3000 VIDEO_HANDBRAKE set to: nicht_aktiv
3000 VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED set to: nicht_aktiv
3000 VIDEO_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION set to: none

thanks again!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JamesTexan said:


> Hi Shwan,
> 
> I followed your instruction and was able to Code FDL successfully this time.
> 
> ...


What Head Unit do you have? NBT? NBT2?


----------



## JamesTexan (May 5, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> what head unit do you have? Nbt? Nbt2?


nbt2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JamesTexan said:


> nbt2


If it is NBT2 ID5/6, you can not get unlimited speed.

HU_NBT2 => VIDEO_HANDBRAKE => nicht_aktiv
HU_NBT2 => VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED => nicht_aktiv 
HU_NBT2 => VIDEO_SPEEDLOCK_CONDITION => none 
HU_NBT2 => SPEEDLOCK_CAR_STANDSTILL => none

HU_NBT2 => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX => Werte = FF
HU_NBT2 => SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN => Werte = FF
HU_NBT2 => SPEEDLOCK_SPEEDVALUE_MIN => nicht_aktiv for ID4 or 1F for ID5
HU_NBT2 => SPEEDLOCK_SPEEDVALUE_MAX => nicht_aktiv for ID4 or 3F for ID5 (63 kmh or 39 mph)


----------



## JamesTexan (May 5, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> If it is NBT2 ID5/6, you can not get unlimited speed.
> 
> HU_NBT2 => VIDEO_HANDBRAKE => nicht_aktiv
> HU_NBT2 => VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED => nicht_aktiv
> ...


Maybe it is a dumb question - but how can I tell if it is ID4, ID5 or ID6?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JamesTexan said:


> Maybe it is a dumb question - but how can I tell if it is ID4, ID5 or ID6?
> 
> thanks


This has veered way off course. Thread is for Software Requests only, not specific coding and issues.

PM me your short VIN (last 7), and I'll advise if its ID4 or ID5/6.


----------



## olegalex78 (May 6, 2020)

u.hakanozcan said:


> hi @shawnsheridan, i am new in here, recently i learnt that launcher pro 2.8 expiration has ended, would you tell me how can i use esys ? thank you.


Have same situation, token is not valid anymore


----------



## maupurr (May 6, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Like many others I have this issue with token expiration. Could you please send me instructions how to get it work? I would like to retrofit cruise control in my car. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

olegalex78 said:


> Have same situation, token is not valid anymore





maupurr said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Like many others I have this issue with token expiration. Could you please send me instructions how to get it work? I would like to retrofit cruise control in my car. Thank you


PM's sent.


----------



## spiri439 (Oct 28, 2017)

*BFU_Token expired*

Hello, the token expired on 21.04.2020, how can I get a new one or how can I get the proversion. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spiri439 said:


> Hello, the token expired on 21.04.2020, how can I get a new one or how can I get the proversion. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

I need to code my new car, G05 X5 X45e is new from 4/2020, then is posible code it with Esys 3.27 and the last PSdZData lite? And about cheat sheets is avaible for coding G0 X5 car? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> I need to code my new car, G05 X5 X45e is new from 4/2020, then is posible code it with Esys 3.27 and the last PSdZData lite? And about cheat sheets is avaible for coding G0 X5 car? Thanks


Yes, E-Sys 3.27.1 and latest PSdZdata Lite is what you need. You also need working Launcher or E-SysX Application. No idea on what G05 Cheat codes exist.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, E-Sys 3.27.1 and latest PSdZdata Lite is what you need. You also need working Launcher or E-SysX Application. No idea on what G05 Cheat codes exist.


Right, I read in other sites that for last new cars from 2018 until now days, need last Esys 3.33.4 and Launcher PRO 3.4, for this I make the question.

Because I need to 3.33.4 with Launcher PRO 3.4, then is better use 3.33.4 or 3.27.1 for code this car?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> Right, I read in other sites that for last new cars from 2018 until now days, need last Esys 3.33.4 and Launcher PRO 3.4, for this I make the question.
> 
> Because I need to 3.33.4 with Launcher PRO 3.4, then is better use 3.33.4 or 3.27.1 for code this car?
> 
> Thanks


Not true. Launcher PRO 3.x works perfectly fine with E-Sys 3.27.1.

Latest PSdZData though requires E-Sys 3.3x for CAFD Injection and Flashing (not coding).


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not true. Launcher PRO 3.x works perfectly fine with E-Sys 3.27.1.
> 
> Latest PSdZData though requires E-Sys 3.3x for CAFD Injection and Flashing (not coding).


Ok, Now understand, is resume is the next:

-For coding any car I can use 3.27.1 with last PSdZData and work fine.

-For flashing last new cars I need E-Sys 3.3x and last PSdZdata, and no works with E-sys 3.27.1

Is this resume right? Thanks a lot for your comments.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> Ok, Now understand, is resume is the next:
> 
> -For coding any car I can use 3.27.1 with last PSdZData and work fine.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is what I wrote.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, that is what I wrote.


NOW all is clear, thanks a lot.


----------



## Mehdidusud (May 1, 2020)

Hi guys this is my first post on this forum 
I try to add Carplay in fullscreen on my 6 series G32 and also some coding and flashing on my motorcycle k51 it***8217;s why I***8217;m looking for E-sys 3.33 for launcher pro and latest psdzdata 
Thanks


----------



## mikajlo (May 17, 2016)

I need a working launcher


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shmalik said:


> Guys can I please have the latest psdzdata lite?
> Thanks


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikajlo said:


> I need a working launcher


PM sent.


----------



## miniisfun (May 9, 2020)

I need a working launcher too. Please PM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miniisfun said:


> I need a working launcher too. Please PM.


PM sent.


----------



## jmweng (May 9, 2020)

Hi Shawnsheridan - please could you pm me launcher and v4.23.12 psdzdata.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jmweng said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan - please could you pm me launcher and v4.23.12 psdzdata.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation


PM sent.


----------



## Katuner (May 10, 2020)

Hi,

With this software, can I downgrade the DME firmware to an older version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Katuner said:


> Hi,
> 
> With this software, can I downgrade the DME firmware to an older version?


Assuming F/I/G Series car, you would flash it with E-Sys and desired PSdZdata Full (firmware).


----------



## Katuner (May 10, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Assuming F/I/G Series car, you would flash it with E-Sys and desired PSdZdata Full (firmware).


Yes, it is a 2020 M340i. It has 3.2020.40 in it at the moment. Would like to go back to an early firmware from 2019


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Katuner said:


> Yes, it is a 2020 M340i. It has 3.2020.40 in it at the moment. Would like to go back to an early firmware from 2019


Ok, good luck with it.


----------



## Katuner (May 10, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, good luck with it.


Thank you! been trying to find a raw dump of an earlier firmware but haven't been able to do so. Hoping I can donwgrade with these sw


----------



## Kicker_d (May 10, 2020)

Hi!
Can I ask You to send me link for last launcher and psdzdata)


----------



## Kicker_d (May 10, 2020)

Hi!
Can I ask You to send me link for last launcher and psdzdata)


----------



## ian535d (May 17, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

I'd be very grateful if you could also send the links to the latest launcher and PsDZData as mine are very old and not used since coding my F30 some years ago.

As dealers are closed, I'd like to force a calibration for the surround view cameras on my G20 where the view on one side is misaligned (since delivery). I found instructions on newtis.info which says to go to Service functions - Body - All-round vision camera - calibrate the 360 degree view function. The calibration would then be automatically performed when driving. Do you know if I can do this through ESys and would it be sufficient to use a ENET cable or would I need the ICOM interface?

Your help is massively appreciated, as always.


----------



## Eddie91 (May 12, 2018)

Shawn, launcher please! <3 Curious why it's not in the main post..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kicker_d said:


> Hi!
> Can I ask You to send me link for last launcher and psdzdata)


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eddie91 said:


> Shawn, launcher please! <3 Curious why it's not in the main post..


It is, but the .EST token for it expired on 4/20/2020. Options now are Launcher PRO 2.8 with new .EST Token, E-SYsX, or Launcher PRO 3.x (if you can get it as Developer is not responding for some time). PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ian535d said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'd be very grateful if you could also send the links to the latest launcher and PsDZData as mine are very old and not used since coding my F30 some years ago.
> 
> ...


PM sent. But, the Camera Calibration is in ISTA, not E-Sys.


----------



## Eddie91 (May 12, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is, but the .EST token for it expired on 4/20/2020. Options now are Launcher PRO 2.8 with new .EST Token, E-SYsX, or Launcher PRO 3.x (if you can get it as Developer is not responding for some time). PM sent.


Thanks Shawn for detailed pm. Do you think there is a way around the .EST token expiration on v2.8, i.e. disconnecting laptop from internet and changing system time. then re-installing launcher or something similar? is E-SYsX free? if not, are there any other free solutions to code F10?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eddie91 said:


> Thanks Shawn for detailed pm. Do you think there is a way around the .EST token expiration on v2.8, i.e. disconnecting laptop from internet and changing system time. then re-installing launcher or something similar? is E-SYsX free? if not, are there any other free solutions to code F10?


I have PM'd you the only 3 Options I know.. Launcher has Built In Date Manipulation Detection and E-SysX is not Free, rather it's quite expensive. Best Option for replacing the expired Launcher PRO 2.8 BFU is Launcher PRO 2.8 with new .EST Token and Activation.


----------



## ian535d (May 17, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent. But, the Camera Calibration is in ISTA, not E-Sys.


Many thanks Shawn, your expert advice is really appreciated. I'll look into ISTA instead.


----------



## BiTurboJack (Sep 11, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have PM'd you the only 3 Options I know.. Launcher has Built In Date Manipulation Detection and E-SysX is not Free, rather it's quite expensive. Best Option for replacing the expired Launcher PRO 2.8 BFU is Launcher PRO 2.8 with new .EST Token and Activation.


Hello Shawn, can you also PM methe known ways to get passed the expired EST file?

thx
R


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BiTurboJack said:


> Hello Shawn, can you also PM methe known ways to get passed the expired EST file?
> 
> thx
> R


PM sent.


----------



## BiTurboJack (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Eddie91 (May 12, 2018)

All I want to do is change the function of automatic headlight setting (to run angel eyes day time, and normal full headlights during night time). Is there any other tool besides ESYS that can be used to program this in F10? Prefferably free.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eddie91 said:


> All I want to do is change the function of automatic headlight setting (to run angel eyes day time, and normal full headlights during night time). Is there any other tool besides ESYS that can be used to program this in F10? Prefferably free.


You can VO Code that and VO Coding does not require Launcher, only FDL Coding does.


----------



## Eddie91 (May 12, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can VO Code that and VO Coding does not require Launcher, only FDL Coding does.


Thanks Shawn, i am sitting in the car as im writing this, followed a VO guide you provided in this forum, I couldnt find a VO cheatsheet. would u know how I can change the previously mentioned headlight setting using VO? In the past, I done it using FDL...


----------



## Eddie91 (May 12, 2018)

Eddie91 said:


> Thanks Shawn, i am sitting in the car as im writing this, followed a VO guide you provided in this forum, I couldnt find a VO cheatsheet. would u know how I can change the previously mentioned headlight setting using VO? In the past, I done it using FDL...


Found it here:
https://f10.5post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=21388204&postcount=4
Also, I didnt think to check my iDrive settings first. 
Will check day time.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eddie91 said:


> Thanks Shawn, i am sitting in the car as im writing this, followed a VO guide you provided in this forum, I couldnt find a VO cheatsheet. would u know how I can change the previously mentioned headlight setting using VO? In the past, I done it using FDL...


Try Option Code 8TL or 8TN as you prefer:

8TL_DAYTIME_LIGHTS_FRONT_AND_REAR_ACTIVE
8TN_DAYTIME_LIGHTS_ABOUT_LIGHTMENU_ADJUS

Thread though is for Software Links, not Coding questions.


----------



## dgxshpe (May 11, 2020)

Hi Guys! 
Nice to meet you all BMW lovers.
I have a F25 from 2015 too NBT I was trying to get the FSC using 1B file extractor without any success. Do you have any other methode? I also got the BMW AI Coder 5 but is full of viruses.  
Shawn can I get last E-Sys and PZD please PM me.
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dgxshpe said:


> ...Shawn can I get last E-Sys and PZD please PM me.
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

Me too,

...Shawn can I get last E-Sys and PZD please PM me.
Thank you!
PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> Me too,
> 
> ...Shawn can I get last E-Sys and PZD please PM me.
> Thank you!
> PM sent.


PM sent.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

One quick question, you know that have several version of E-sys software, if I for example want to install in the same computer windows 10 the version 3.27.1 and the version 3.30.1, I install the software in the folders for example "C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys3271\" and "C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys3301\", this is right and it's clear.

My question is about c:\Data folder, can use the same data folder with the 2 versions, or I need to make diferent data folder for each versions, for example use c:\Data3271 for version 3.27.1, and c:\Data3301 for the version 3.30.1, the question is for install diferents versions of e-sys need different data folder, or can use the 2 diferent versions of e-sys program with only one data folder? Thanks.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

One quick question, you know that have several version of E-sys software, if I for example want to install in the same computer windows 10 the version 3.27.1 and the version 3.30.1, I install the software in the folders for example "C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys3271\" and "C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys3301\", this is right and it's clear.

My question is about c:\Data folder, can use the same data folder with the 2 versions, or I need to make diferent data folder for each versions, for example use c:\Data3271 for version 3.27.1, and c:\Data3301 for the version 3.30.1, the question is for install diferents versions of e-sys need different data folder, or can use the 2 diferent versions of e-sys program with only one data folder? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> One quick question, you know that have several version of E-sys software, if I for example want to install in the same computer windows 10 the version 3.27.1 and the version 3.30.1, I install the software in the folders for example "C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys3271\" and "C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys3301\", this is right and it's clear.
> 
> My question is about c:\Data folder, can use the same data folder with the 2 versions, or I need to make diferent data folder for each versions, for example use c:\Data3271 for version 3.27.1, and c:\Data3301 for the version 3.30.1, the question is for install diferents versions of e-sys need different data folder, or can use the 2 diferent versions of e-sys program with only one data folder? Thanks.


They will share same data folder c:\data. You set this in each installed E-Sys Options.


----------



## maxwarmer (Feb 16, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> They will share same data folder c:\data. You set this in each installed E-Sys Options.


Thanks a lot, you are my Hero :thumbup:


----------



## waXrules (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Shawnsheridan - please could you pm me the latest links? Have been trying rather unsuccessfully to find all of the software myself for too long to put off asking for help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

waXrules said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan - please could you pm me the latest links? Have been trying rather unsuccessfully to find all of the software myself for too long to put off asking for help.
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> Hi,
> 
> One quick question, I makw coding last day with the car, I have all ecu cads in my computer, I saved it from original car, then now is possible make coding with this files, and after have all this files coded and modified upload all this file to the car and no soend time coding with the carn turned on or with a charger conected in car? Habe any tutorial or guide for make it? Thank a lot.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Again, Wrong Thread. As Thread title "Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links" indicates not for Coding specifics. :dunno:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click ECU CAFD File => Select New FDL => Navigate to C:\ESysData\CAF and select matching .NCD file => Left-Click on Inserted CAFD => Select FDL Code.


----------



## zerofox (Jun 5, 2018)

*Token Expired =/*

Shawn can I get last E-Sys and PZD please PM me.
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zerofox said:


> Shawn can I get last E-Sys and PZD please PM me.
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## unpackedrope (Feb 1, 2020)

Hello, I hope you're all well. Looking to get the latest E-sys, psdzdata, launcher and token generator if possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BKBurton (Aug 27, 2019)

*latest e-sys and psdzdata launcher/tokens*

Hi shawnsheridan - I'd like access to the latest e-sys and psdzdata launcher/tokens as well. Looking to custom code my 2016 740i. Thanks a mill!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

unpackedrope said:


> Hello, I hope you're all well. Looking to get the latest E-sys, psdzdata, launcher and token generator if possible. Thanks in advance.





BKBurton said:


> Hi shawnsheridan - I'd like access to the latest e-sys and psdzdata launcher/tokens as well. Looking to custom code my 2016 740i. Thanks a mill!


PM's sent.


----------



## Sari25 (Nov 24, 2017)

Hey Shawnsheridan, is it possible for you to send me the latest E-Sys launcher/ token generator plus the psdzdata files? Back in the game and I would like to customize my F25

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sari25 said:


> Hey Shawnsheridan, is it possible for you to send me the latest E-Sys launcher/ token generator plus the psdzdata files? Back in the game and I would like to customize my F25
> 
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## Bolosman (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Had to rebuild my laptop from scratch and thought I had a copy of ISTA but it turns out it was Esys, Dr Ginie etc and no ISTA

Is there anywhere this be pulled down from?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bolosman (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Had to rebuild my laptop from scratch and thought I had a copy of ISTA but it turns out it was Esys, Dr Ginie etc and no ISTA

Is there anywhere this be pulled down from?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bolosman said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Had to rebuild my laptop from scratch and thought I had a copy of ISTA but it turns out it was Esys, Dr Ginie etc and no ISTA
> 
> ...


Wrong Thread. Thread is for Coding software, not ISTA. PM sent.


----------



## cod50i (May 17, 2020)

Hey shawnsheridan I am after e-sys, psdzdata launcher and token. would you be able to help me with that? cheers!


----------



## slazard22 (May 17, 2020)

Shawn,

Please PM me with the latest software.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cod50i said:


> Hey shawnsheridan I am after e-sys, psdzdata launcher and token. would you be able to help me with that? cheers!





slazard22 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Please PM me with the latest software.
> 
> Thank you!


PM's sent.


----------



## miltolam (Nov 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Shawn, Can you please send me the link to the latest software as week, thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miltolam said:


> Shawn, Can you please send me the link to the latest software as week, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## BKBurton (Aug 27, 2019)

Alright, so I'm a newb ... very excited to be here, but not sure I understand what I'm getting myself into. I have a 2016 740i M-Sport (G012) and I'm looking to code some minor things like M-animation on the iDrive screen, Alpina colors (not logo) on the instrument cluster, Angel Eye brightness and on w/ fogs, disable iDrive disclaimer/acceptance, close trunk lid w/ remote, and tire pressure/temperature readouts. I have a basic understanding of coding ... I can't write it, but I can usually read and modify existing code. So far, nothing I've researched about how to do this seems above my head. The problem is that there seem to be lots of tutorials, DIY videos, cheat sheets, etc for many bimmer chassis except mine ... the G012. The last thing I want to do is brick my module. Are there folks out there who have successfully coded a G12 who can share specific experiences on what worked and what didn't? Some basic questions I have ... can you code with the engine running? How much time should I set aside for this project? Is it possible to copy/download my existing code so that I can familiarize myself with it offline before attempting to write anything back to the module? What kind of mistakes can lead to bricking the module?

So far I've downloaded E-Sys and E-Sys Launcher Pro 2.8.1 as well as v.4.23.12_PSdZData_Lite. I'm expecting my ENET/OBD2 cable to be delivered today and the first thing I want to do is create a back-up of my existing code.

I'd love to hear from anyone who has experience specifically with G12s. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BKBurton said:


> Alright, so I'm a newb ... very excited to be here, but not sure I understand what I'm getting myself into. I have a 2016 740i M-Sport (G012) and I'm looking to code some minor things like M-animation on the iDrive screen, Alpina colors (not logo) on the instrument cluster, Angel Eye brightness and on w/ fogs, disable iDrive disclaimer/acceptance, close trunk lid w/ remote, and tire pressure/temperature readouts. I have a basic understanding of coding ... I can't write it, but I can usually read and modify existing code. So far, nothing I've researched about how to do this seems above my head. The problem is that there seem to be lots of tutorials, DIY videos, cheat sheets, etc for many bimmer chassis except mine ... the G012. The last thing I want to do is brick my module. Are there folks out there who have successfully coded a G12 who can share specific experiences on what worked and what didn't? Some basic questions I have ... can you code with the engine running? How much time should I set aside for this project? Is it possible to copy/download my existing code so that I can familiarize myself with it offline before attempting to write anything back to the module? What kind of mistakes can lead to bricking the module?
> 
> So far I've downloaded E-Sys and E-Sys Launcher Pro 2.8.1 as well as v.4.23.12_PSdZData_Lite. I'm expecting my ENET/OBD2 cable to be delivered today and the first thing I want to do is create a back-up of my existing code.
> 
> I'd love to hear from anyone who has experience specifically with G12s. Thanks in advance!


Wrong Thread! As Thread title "*Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links*" indicates, its for software requests only, not general coding questions. 

I can't tell you what is possible in G12, as I never coded one. You can code all ECU with Motor Running, except DME /DDE. You can read all ECU Coding Data from Car, and then edit .NCD files offline, and then reconnect to car and write modified .NCD back to ECU(s). For Gxx car, you will most likely need E-SysX for the newer ECU CAFD Mapping, not Launcher PRO 2..8.1.


----------



## BKBurton (Aug 27, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Wrong Thread! As Thread title "*Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links*" indicates, its for software requests only, not general coding questions.
> 
> I can't tell you what is possible in G12, as I never coded one. You can code all ECU with Motor Running, except DME /DDE. You can read all ECU Coding Data from Car, and then edit .NCD files offline, and then reconnect to car and write modified .NCD back to ECU(s). For Gxx car, you will most likely need E-SysX for the newer ECU CAFD Mapping, not Launcher PRO 2..8.1.


Ah! Thanks, Shawn. I'll move to a different thread.


----------



## neal11 (May 17, 2020)

Shawn, can you please send me the latest software as well please. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RoelB said:


> Hi Shawn, can you please send me the latest PSdZData lite? I am trying to code the new Assisted Driving View on iDrive 7 and also unlock Lane Change Assist.
> 
> Here is what i have:
> 2019 330i M Sport with software ver 03/2020.31
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Invincibear (May 22, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

I'm looking to hook up to a 2009 750Li. Starting from scratch with an ENET cable to my laptop. I hear E-Sys is the way to go, can you please point me in the right direction? Thanks in advance!


----------



## chrium (Nov 10, 2019)

Hello Shawn , as Token expired, can you send me links For the last E sys + Token+ Launcher Working 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Kanaru99 (May 20, 2020)

Hello Shawn ,my Token expired, can you send me links For the last E sys + Token+ Launcher Working Thank you in advance


----------



## MRHowell (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I used the links in the OP for ESYS and PSdZData, but if there are newer links can you please provide those as well as launcher pro and a token?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Invincibear said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm looking to hook up to a 2009 750Li. Starting from scratch with an ENET cable to my laptop. I hear E-Sys is the way to go, can you please point me in the right direction? Thanks in advance!





chrium said:


> Hello Shawn , as Token expired, can you send me links For the last E sys + Token+ Launcher Working
> Thank you in advance





Kanaru99 said:


> Hello Shawn ,my Token expired, can you send me links For the last E sys + Token+ Launcher Working Thank you in advance





MRHowell said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I used the links in the OP for ESYS and PSdZData, but if there are newer links can you please provide those as well as launcher pro and a token?
> 
> Thank you!


PM's sent.


----------



## bobanp (May 22, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

I want to code my f30 so I have start/stop system turned off by default. Can you send me necessary links to do that? I'm assuming that I need E sys + Token+ Launcher and PSdZData.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bobanp said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I want to code my f30 so I have start/stop system turned off by default. Can you send me necessary links to do that? I'm assuming that I need E sys + Token+ Launcher and PSdZData.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Muhittin (Jul 10, 2019)

Anyone know what to do for seat belt fail warning?after retrofiting comfort seat happen just seat belt fail


Tapatalk iphone


----------



## Norperu (May 19, 2020)

Hello, 

Would I be able to use ISTA+ via ethernet with only the OBD to ETH adapter?? It works Ediabas, and E-sys. 
if it does can you provide me with the download for it??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Norperu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would I be able to use ISTA+ via ethernet with only the OBD to ETH adapter?? It works Ediabas, and E-sys.
> if it does can you provide me with the download for it??


For Diagnosis, yes. For Programming, I believe you will need an ICOM. Sorry, I can;t help with ISTA though. This thread is for E-Sys and PSdZData only.


----------



## Norperu (May 19, 2020)

I would just wanted in order to see all the error codes. 
I thought this was the right place for all programs. I will look in the forums to see where to find it. 
Thanks for the response.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Muhittin said:


> Anyone know what to do for seat belt fail warning?after retrofiting comfort seat happen just seat belt fail
> 
> Tapatalk iphone


Not the right place to post, but just a hint, have you coded ACSM also with new option?


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Could I bother you to send me the latest links for E-Sys and PSdZData files please?

Thanks!


----------



## Petri (May 24, 2020)

Hello Shawn,

Could I also ask you to send me the latest links for E-Sys, ESysLauncher and PSdZData?

Thank you so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrashton said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could I bother you to send me the latest links for E-Sys and PSdZData files please?
> 
> Thanks!





Petri said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could I also ask you to send me the latest links for E-Sys, ESysLauncher and PSdZData?
> 
> Thank you so much!


PM's sent.


----------



## Swelit (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey Shawn,
I recently downloaded E-sys 3.27 and launcherPRO 2.8.2 and the free Token from tokenmasters blog. But it don't work saying it's an old .est version or something?
Is there a new one? If you have it could you send it?


----------



## Swelit (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey Shawn,
I recently downloaded E-sys 3.27 and launcherPRO 2.8.2 and the free Token from tokenmasters blog. But it don't work saying it's an old .est version or something?
Is there a new one? If you have it could you send it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Swelit said:


> Hey Shawn,
> I recently downloaded E-sys 3.27 and launcherPRO 2.8.2 and the free Token from tokenmasters blog. But it don't work saying it's an old .est version or something?
> Is there a new one? If you have it could you send it?


PM sent.


----------



## viruzck (May 22, 2020)

Hi cand you send me a links for the last E sys + Token+ Launcher Working?

Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

viruzck said:


> Hi cand you send me a links for the last E sys + Token+ Launcher Working?
> 
> Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## Muhittin (Jul 10, 2019)

larry_bml said:


> Not the right place to post, but just a hint, have you coded ACSM also with new option?


Hi no i dident do any coding after instalation..seats are just work after the instalation thats why.

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone arac***305;l***305;***287;***305;yla gönderildi


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello,

What is the best combination of Psdzdata, Launcher and E-sys version for ECU updating?

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alsamaraee said:


> Hello,
> 
> What is the best combination of Psdzdata, Launcher and E-sys version for ECU updating?
> 
> Regards


PM sent.


----------



## Secretxu (May 24, 2020)

Hi***65292;shawn
cand you send me a links for the last E sys + Token+ Launcher +PsdzData Working?

Thanks!!


----------



## Secretxu (May 24, 2020)

Hi, Shawn
Can you send me a links for the last E sys + Token+ Launcher +PsdzData Working?

Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Secretxu said:


> Hi***65292;shawn
> cand you send me a links for the last E sys + Token+ Launcher +PsdzData Working?
> 
> Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## Norperu (May 19, 2020)

Good Morning Shawn, I have E-Sys, Psdzdata and Insa+, however I do not have launcher and token. Could you please provide them to me??


----------



## zerofox (Jun 5, 2018)

*Hey shawn*

I got old version message in april can you help me too?!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Norperu said:


> Good Morning Shawn, I have E-Sys, Psdzdata and Insa+, however I do not have launcher and token. Could you please provide them to me??





zerofox said:


> I got old version message in april can you help me too?!


PM's sent.


----------



## jarlsbilservice (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi Shawn, could you send me a link to latest pszdata, have a G30 with major coding problems, see if it helps with new data and code everything.


----------



## Ivan2503 (May 27, 2020)

Hi Shawn can you send me a links for the last E sys + Token+ Launcher +PsdzData Working? Have a nice day.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jarlsbilservice said:


> Hi Shawn, could you send me a link to latest pszdata, have a G30 with major coding problems, see if it helps with new data and code everything.





Ivan2503 said:


> Hi Shawn can you send me a links for the last E sys + Token+ Launcher +PsdzData Working? Have a nice day.


PM's sent.


----------



## tuner2000i (May 27, 2020)

can i get the links as well please? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tuner2000i said:


> can i get the links as well please? thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Dragan FR (May 26, 2020)

Hello everyone, 
I'm new there. I appreciate the multitude of information on this site, and responsiveness of the members without prejudice about those who know less. 

Before bothering you, I spend several hours looking after procedures and sources on how to code some comfort cheats on my 2015 BMW I3 REX. 
I read the page 1 of this thread, related links and comments from well-known, serious and almost each time present Shawnsheridan, Almaretto and ... Tokenmaster. 

Actually I installed Esys 3.27.1 Plus 2.8, psdzdata 5.01.02 from the link. Honestly I lost a bit of time trying to understand if I need a launcher, which launcher, a token or not token... still unclear to me :dunno:

I tried of course, following procedures, and went into salapa elements trough the FA editor. That's it. Trying to read from ECU (read SVT doesn't work) I got tricky or mising folder names in the FDL editor (see pictures): In the fodlers tree I cannot see the names of FDL's, just points. 

Is there a mistake from my part about installations , or newer sources that I can try?
Thank You for help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dragan FR said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new there. I appreciate the multitude of information on this site, and responsiveness of the members without prejudice about those who know less.
> 
> Before bothering you, I spend several hours looking after procedures and sources on how to code some comfort cheats on my 2015 BMW I3 REX.
> ...


Use Read ECU, not Read SVT. This is normal.

CAFD Data is trimmed. You need working E-Sys Launcher solution.


----------



## Dragan FR (May 26, 2020)

Thanks for answer Shawnsheridan,
yes, I tried the Reading from ECU. 

May I have a correct launcher in that case, please ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dragan FR said:


> Thanks for answer Shawnsheridan,
> yes, I tried the Reading from ECU.
> 
> May I have a correct launcher in that case, please ?


PM sent.


----------



## Dragan FR (May 26, 2020)

OK, I got the answer and choices in front of me.
thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vikinginging said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could I also get a link to the E-Sys/Token/Launcher/PsdzData?
> 
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## Mads (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Shwan, can you please PM a link to a valid token file for Pro Launcher v2.8.2?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mads said:


> Hi Shwan, can you please PM a link to a valid token file for Pro Launcher v2.8.2?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Pete4 1.8t (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please share with me the latest downloads for E-Sys/Token/Launcher/PsdzData?

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Pete4 1.8t (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please share with me the latest downloads for E-Sys/Token/Launcher/PsdzData?

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## wagoneer743 (May 4, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send over the token for Pro Launcher v3.0?

Best,
Brett


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pete4 1.8t said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please share with me the latest downloads for E-Sys/Token/Launcher/PsdzData?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wagoneer743 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send over the token for Pro Launcher v3.0?
> 
> ...


No. There is no such thing. Launcher PRO 3 has Online Activation by Developer only. Older Launcher PRO 2.8 has .est token. PM sent.


----------



## lunaticliving (Aug 17, 2019)

Could I also get a link to the E-Sys/Token/Launcher/PsdzData?

And also, will this work for g series? 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lunaticliving said:


> Could I also get a link to the E-Sys/Token/Launcher/PsdzData?
> 
> And also, will this work for g series?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## AlexXXS (Jun 1, 2020)

Hello! I'm new here.My car is BMW F10 LCI 2014 and I need help to code with Bimmercode my headlights.. So I need a cheat-sheet to make some codings with Bimmercode or what codes should be modified for these functions:

- Home Lights - active for a specified time after I exit from my car. Before , when I got out of the car (engine off) , automatically , the front lights remained on 40-50 sec. ... In present they not light up and this function it's checked in Idrive menu.(This work only if I press a button from my remote key)
- Welcome Lights - always switch on Angel Eyes (day and night) and with Low Beams (in darkness only). In present when I unlock the car via remote key , Angel Eyes lights up together with low beams even if it's a sunny day.

If a little help is possible I need these functions from a cheat sheet. In basic mode is more easy but I don't know if all of these functions will appear there to be coded. 
I've ordered an OBD adapter and will come to me next days. 
Thank you!


----------



## netar (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi Shawn could you please provide me with a link for E-Sys Launcher which will work well with G-series.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

netar said:


> Hi Shawn could you please provide me with a link for E-Sys Launcher which will work well with G-series.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Bimmercode app works great!


----------



## rodgdodg (Jun 2, 2020)

Shawn, can you PM with the links to E-Sys/Token/Launcher/PsdzData?

Thanks for supporting us with our never-ending stream of me-too's.

*Rodger*


----------



## rodgdodg (Jun 2, 2020)

Shawn, can you PM with the links to E-Sys/Token/Launcher/PsdzData?

Thanks for supporting us with our never-ending stream of me-too's.

*Rodger*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rodgdodg said:


> Shawn, can you PM with the links to E-Sys/Token/Launcher/PsdzData?
> 
> Thanks for supporting us with our never-ending stream of me-too's.
> 
> *Rodger*


PM sent.


----------



## rjsasaki (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello,

The E-Sys is paid?
Who is selling? how do I need to do to use it?
It works with iOS?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rjsasaki said:


> Hello,
> 
> The E-Sys is paid?
> Who is selling? how do I need to do to use it?
> ...


No, E-Sys is not paid. But 3rd part Launcher Application (Launcher pro or E-SysX) is.

E-Sys is Windows only.

PM sent.


----------



## dexter7385 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi Shawn can you send me the Link for Esys And the launcher? Really appreciate it.


----------



## rasheedn (Dec 23, 2017)

hi can i have the latest please thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dexter7385 said:


> Hi Shawn can you send me the Link for Esys And the launcher? Really appreciate it.





rasheedn said:


> hi can i have the latest please thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## Drgt2020 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi! May I also ask a link to the E-Sys/Token/Launcher/PsdzData?

F20 series here.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Finestbm (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi Shawn
Can I Have a link for esys/token/launcher
I have F15 and i have to coding RSE and B&O
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Drgt2020 said:


> Hi! May I also ask a link to the E-Sys/Token/Launcher/PsdzData?
> 
> F20 series here.
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Finestbm said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can I Have a link for esys/token/launcher
> I have F15 and i have to coding RSE and B&O
> Thank you


Not possible:

"_Finestbm has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her._"

Enable your PM function and then send me one.


----------



## BMWnewbie90 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi Shawn
Can I Have a link for esys/token/launcher and psdz datalite, too please?

I have F32 and want to code the advanced Bluetooth audio in my car.

Complete newbie so pls excuse me if this is a stupid question!

Thanks


----------



## msch (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello, may I also ask a link to the E-Sys/Token/Launcher/PsdzData?
Thanks in advance.

BR,
Tihomir Trifonov


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWnewbie90 said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can I Have a link for esys/token/launcher and psdz datalite, too please?
> 
> I have F32 and want to code the advanced Bluetooth audio in my car.
> ...





msch said:


> Hello, may I also ask a link to the E-Sys/Token/Launcher/PsdzData?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> BR,
> Tihomir Trifonov


PM's sent.


----------



## alex520 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Shawn
Can I Have a link for esys launcher + token


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alex520 said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can I Have a link for esys launcher + token


PM sent.


----------



## JOEYPDX (Dec 31, 2014)

I need latest PsdzData for F30. Have 3.27.1 esys


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JOEYPDX said:


> I need latest PsdzData for F30. Have 3.27.1 esys


PM sent.


----------



## paulograve (Jun 6, 2020)

Can you send me the links too please?! Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

paulograve said:


> Can you send me the links too please?! Cheers


PM sent.


----------



## TheMane (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey Shawn***8212; Can you send along a link to download the esys, launcher, and token generator? I***8217;ve got an F15 and am looking to start doing some coding.

Thanks!


----------



## janispetke (Feb 22, 2020)

Using Esys 3.27.1 and Launcher Pro 2.8.2 and now the token has expired, any help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheMane said:


> Hey Shawn- Can you send along a link to download the esys, launcher, and token generator? I've got an F15 and am looking to start doing some coding.
> 
> Thanks!





janispetke said:


> Using Esys 3.27.1 and Launcher Pro 2.8.2 and now the token has expired, any help?


PM's sent.


----------



## AdaUK (May 18, 2020)

Hi Shawn

What's the latest PsdzData for 2014 F10 320D.
And I've emailed and donated to Tokenmaster for his Pro Launcher 3.x, but have had no replays of yet.
So could you period me with a Launcher for me to use in the meantime with E-Sys 3.27.1 please 
Thank you for your time.
Adrian


----------



## up2up (Jun 5, 2020)

Thank you .. could you please PM me. i need the recent software.. I have x5 2019 M

,


----------



## darkknight1990 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello Shaw
Could you please send me the latest link for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?


----------



## darkknight1990 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello Shaw
Could you please send me the latest link for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

darkknight1990 said:


> Hello Shaw
> Could you please send me the latest link for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?


PM sent.


----------



## robdog182 (Jun 12, 2020)

*pm*

Hello Shaw,
Could you please send me the latest link for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

robdog182 said:


> Hello Shaw,
> Could you please send me the latest link for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?


PM sent.


----------



## revo5 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi Shawn
Could you please send me the latest link for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?

maybe can do something with 2016 g11 bmw 740d


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

revo5 said:


> Hi Shawn
> Could you please send me the latest link for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?
> 
> maybe can do something with 2016 g11 bmw 740d


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## revo5 (Jun 12, 2020)

what do you think of carly or bimmercode like services?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

revo5 said:


> what do you think of carly or bimmercode like services?


Me, I have zero use for any Phone App.


----------



## xenosarus (Jun 12, 2020)

Hey Shawn,

Could you please send me the latest link to E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xenosarus said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the latest link to E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Stammix (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi Shawn.
Can you please send me the latest link for E-sys and Launcher? I'm trying to get Enhanced Bluetooth to work on my G01.
Thank you.


----------



## AdaUK (May 18, 2020)

Just to let other know that Tokenmaster emailed me back with the details and downloads for his Pro Launcher. ***x1f604;


----------



## derutatu (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello there ! Is there a working link for "ISTA-P Version & I-Level Overview" ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stammix said:


> Hi Shawn.
> Can you please send me the latest link for E-sys and Launcher? I'm trying to get Enhanced Bluetooth to work on my G01.
> Thank you.





AdaUK said:


> Just to let other know that Tokenmaster emailed me back with the details and downloads for his Pro Launcher. ***x1f604;


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

derutatu said:


> Hello there ! Is there a working link for "ISTA-P Version & I-Level Overview" ?


ISTA4.23.2x VERSION AND I-LEVEL OVERVIEW.pdf:
https://mega.nz/file/txJ1ECLL#YkVkNBkmNVjDsiMOIXy7EVSJviZ9CliG0Kp8Zs3HB6o


----------



## adi.stef (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi,
Could you please send me the latest link to E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?

Thanks!


----------



## adi.stef (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi,
Could you please send me the latest link to E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adi.stef said:


> Hi,
> Could you please send me the latest link to E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## johnyxd (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the latest link to E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

killingme111 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the latest link for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData? Thanks.





shabi88 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please can you provide a link for the latest version of softwares (i.e. E-sys and Launcher Pro + token) and data (i.e. PSdZdata)?
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## firstclassNP (Jun 18, 2020)

*Software*

Hi Shawn,

Could you please can you send a link for the latest software (E-sys and Launcher Pro + token) and data (i.e. PSdZdata)?

I donated and emailed token master a week ago and have not heard back and am anxious to start coding.

Car: 2015 BMW x5 50i F15

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firstclassNP said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please can you send a link for the latest software (E-sys and Launcher Pro + token) and data (i.e. PSdZdata)?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## zerofox (Jun 5, 2018)

*help =;*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


shawnsheridan, i tryed what you sayed to inject CAFD but now i think i brick the fem_body =/
what can i do now? =//


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zerofox said:


> shawnsheridan, i tryed what you sayed to inject CAFD but now i think i brick the fem_body =/
> what can i do now? =//


How would I know? I have no idea what issue is now. If you want help, you need to be specific and detailed. "I think I bricked my FEM" is absolutely meaningless.


----------



## BEARR0RIST (Jun 19, 2020)

*Software*

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the latest link for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?

I just got a 2018 F30 (330e) and wanted to make a few FDL changes!

Thanks!


----------



## momorg (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Please can you provide a link for the latest version of softwares (i.e. E-sys and Launcher Pro + token) and data (i.e. PSdZdata) for F15.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BEARR0RIST said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the latest link for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?
> 
> ...





momorg said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please can you provide a link for the latest version of softwares (i.e. E-sys and Launcher Pro + token) and data (i.e. PSdZdata) for F15.
> 
> Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## jasongerbes (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey Shawn,

Could you please send me the latest link for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?

I have a 2019 BMW 330i.

Thanks ***x1f642;


----------



## usama1016 (Jun 19, 2020)

*Request*

Hello, may I also ask a link to the E-Sys/Token/Launcher/PsdzData? Thanks in advance


----------



## kurolife (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please can you send a link for the latest software (E-sys and Launcher Pro + token) and data (i.e. PSdZdata)?

my F30 320D from 2012

Thanks!


----------



## usama1016 (Jun 19, 2020)

I would kindly request the same thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jasongerbes said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the latest link for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?
> 
> ...





usama1016 said:


> Hello, may I also ask a link to the E-Sys/Token/Launcher/PsdzData? Thanks in advance





kurolife said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please can you send a link for the latest software (E-sys and Launcher Pro + token) and data (i.e. PSdZdata)?
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## smht_62 (Apr 27, 2018)

Could you please send me the latest link for E-Sys, Launcher Pro + Token?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smht_62 said:


> Could you please send me the latest link for E-Sys, Launcher Pro + Token?


PM sent.


----------



## Theshoeguru (Jun 16, 2020)

Hey Shawn,
Could you please send me the latest link to E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?

Thanks!


----------



## lutzman2k14 (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

could you also please send me the links to the latest software? Thank you and best regards

Lutz


----------



## beggypundy (May 5, 2017)

Duplicate


----------



## beggypundy (May 5, 2017)

Hey Shawn,
Can I have the latest software download links? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Theshoeguru said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Could you please send me the latest link to E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?
> 
> Thanks!





lutzman2k14 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you also please send me the links to the latest software? Thank you and best regards
> 
> Lutz





beggypundy said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Can I have the latest software download links? Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## mjhorn (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please send me the links for: E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData? Thanks!

mjhorn


----------



## guru83 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you plz sent links to E-Sys, Token, Launcher?
thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mjhorn said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please send me the links for: E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData? Thanks!
> 
> mjhorn





guru83 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you plz sent links to E-Sys, Token, Launcher?
> thanks a lot.


PM's sent.


----------



## MPavlis76 (Jun 26, 2020)

Dear Shawn,

Can you please send me the links for: E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?

Thanks!
Regards, Martin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MPavlis76 said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the links for: E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## HD1 (Jun 24, 2020)

Shawn,

Can you please send me the links for: E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData? Thanks! You the man!

Hopefully I can sort it all out on my wifes new "used" 2016 X1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HD1 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the links for: E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData? Thanks! You the man!
> 
> Hopefully I can sort it all out on my wifes new "used" 2016 X1


PM sent.


----------



## Silicon-Surfer (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could. you please send me the download links for E-Sys, Launcher and latest data?

thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Silicon-Surfer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could. you please send me the download links for E-Sys, Launcher and latest data?
> 
> thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## baiden (Jun 27, 2020)

HI Shawn,

Could you please send me the latest link for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?

kind Regards


----------



## baiden (Jun 27, 2020)

HI Shawn,

Could you please send me the latest link for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?

kind Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

baiden said:


> HI Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the latest link for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?
> 
> kind Regards


PM sent.


----------



## bluea (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

Could you please also send me the latest link for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?

many regards!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bluea said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you please also send me the latest link for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData?
> 
> many regards!


PM sent.


----------



## bobinoz (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Would you also please PM me the latest links for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData, thanks?

Kind Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bobinoz said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would you also please PM me the latest links for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData, thanks?
> 
> Kind Regards


PM sent.


----------



## adxm (Jun 28, 2020)

It says I need an access code to download launcher pro 3.x, I'm trying to get enhanced bluetooth on my 2013 328i f30.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbO4yWIFXoA
The youtube guide i'm following is this ^ It's my first time coding and i'm wondering what the access code is


----------



## adxm (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi Shawn, 

Going back to my post above, the softwares I need in the description of that video is 
Launcher Premium 2.7.x (w/ Built in Token Generator), esys, and psdz. I've downloaded and installed esys and psdz from the links you shared in your post but I'm not sure if Launcher Premium 2.7.x (w/ Built in Token Generator) is the same as Launcher Pro 3.x. 

Any help would be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

adxm said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Going back to my post above, the softwares I need in the description of that video is
> Launcher Premium 2.7.x (w/ Built in Token Generator), esys, and psdz. I've downloaded and installed esys and psdz from the links you shared in your post but I'm not sure if Launcher Premium 2.7.x (w/ Built in Token Generator) is the same as Launcher Pro 3.x.
> ...


It s the same Software, just different versions. PM sent.


----------



## 1coolF15D2017 (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello Shawn,

Please PM me the latest links for E-Sys, Token, Launcher and PSDZData. I will try it on G05. Thank you in advance.

Best regards.


----------



## rambo_f15 (Jul 6, 2020)

Hello Shawn,

Hope your are doing well.
Can you pleas provide the latest E-sys.Token launcher and PSCZ Software.Beginner here trying to code 2018 BMW X5 F15.

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nickvjr said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could I get the latest and greatest links for E-Sys,Token Launcher and PSCZ lite?
> 
> ...





rambo_f15 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Hope your are doing well.
> Can you pleas provide the latest E-sys.Token launcher and PSCZ Software.Beginner here trying to code 2018 BMW X5 F15.
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

HI
Same here: latest software for coding :thumbup: Wanna be able to code G31.
Much appreciated - thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zkiifreak said:


> HI
> Same here: latest software for coding :thumbup: Wanna be able to code G31.
> Much appreciated - thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

From OP:


> Launcher Pro 2.8.x
> NOTE: Pro Launcher 3.x has newer mapping so you risk coding incorrect FDL's for G-series


Sorry to be daft: does this mean that it IS hazardous to use 2.8.x on a G-series or that it SAFE to use 2.8.x on G-series?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zkiifreak said:


> From OP:
> 
> Sorry to be daft: does this mean that it IS hazardous to use 2.8.x on a G-series or that it SAFE to use 2.8.x on G-series?
> Thanks


Not hazardous. CAFD Mapping me be missing or even mismapped, but any coding can be reset.

For Gxx car, you really need Launcher PRO 3.7 or E-SysX to have the latets CAFD Mapping.


----------



## chalkybmw (Jul 7, 2020)

*Would love a link please*

Just taken collection of a 2017 G31, would love to "fix" some annoyances...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chalkybmw said:


> Just taken collection of a 2017 G31, would love to "fix" some annoyances...


PM sent.


----------



## Accyas (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn

Just bought my first f11, after many years with e60.
Could I get the links for E-Sys,Token Launcher and PSCZ lite?

Thank you very much


----------



## Accyas (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn

Just bought my first f11, after many years with e60.
Could I get the links for E-Sys,Token Launcher and PSCZ lite?

Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Accyas said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Just bought my first f11, after many years with e60.
> Could I get the links for E-Sys,Token Launcher and PSCZ lite?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## alackofspeed (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi, has anyone managed to contact tokenmaster in the past week? I believe I need the Pro Launcher V3 for CAFD mapping to work with my G21, but having been through the paypal process and emailed tokenmaster I've heard nothing.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alackofspeed said:


> Hi, has anyone managed to contact tokenmaster in the past week? I believe I need the Pro Launcher V3 for CAFD mapping to work with my G21, but having been through the paypal process and emailed tokenmaster I've heard nothing.


He emailed me 5 days on 7/3.


----------



## efodela (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Shawn can I get a link as well. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

efodela said:


> Hi Shawn can I get a link as well. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## Alegend20! (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I new here sort of. I've been coming here for years. I decided to go ahead and join because this site has been very helpful to me over the years. I am having the same issues with my ESYS. I can connect to my car and do VO. But I cant FDL edit. It has something to do with the tokens. The error I get is "no EST file selected". If anyone can shed some light on this situation it would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alegend20! said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I new here sort of. I've been coming here for years. I decided to go ahead and join because this site has been very helpful to me over the years. I am having the same issues with my ESYS. I can connect to my car and do VO. But I cant FDL edit. It has something to do with the tokens. The error I get is "no EST file selected". If anyone can shed some light on this situation it would be deeply appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## alackofspeed (Jul 4, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> He emailed me 5 days on 7/3.


Thanks. That was via the [email protected] address?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alackofspeed said:


> Thanks. That was via the [email protected] address?


Correct.


----------



## bruce.shepherd (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello Shawn, 

Please could You send me a link to the latest Token, Launcher and PSDZData?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## bruce.shepherd (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello Shawn, 

Please could You send me a link to the latest Token, Launcher and PSDZData?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bruce.shepherd said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Please could You send me a link to the latest Token, Launcher and PSDZData?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## HelldogBE (May 8, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Any chance you could help met with links for the Token, Launcher and full PSDZData please?

Thanks in advance,
HelldogBE


----------



## HelldogBE (May 8, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Any chance you could help met with links for the Token, Launcher and full PSDZData please?

Thanks in advance,
HelldogBE


----------



## pass427 (Jan 14, 2009)

Can they be sent to me also have not used the program in over a year and I think mines outdated. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HelldogBE said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Any chance you could help met with links for the Token, Launcher and full PSDZData please?
> 
> ...





pass427 said:


> Can they be sent to me also have not used the program in over a year and I think mines outdated. Thank you


PM's sent.


----------



## wg1 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hey Shawn,

could I get the latest links for E-Sys,Token, Launcher and psdz lite working on an G05.

Thx in advance


----------



## fred9035 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

Could You PLEASE send me a link to the latest Token, Launcher and PSDZData?

Thanks a lot! Appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wg1 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> could I get the latest links for E-Sys,Token, Launcher and psdz lite working on an G05.
> 
> Thx in advance





fred9035 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could You PLEASE send me a link to the latest Token, Launcher and PSDZData?
> 
> Thanks a lot! Appreciated.


PM's sent.


----------



## alvideo (Jul 15, 2020)

Hello Shawn
Could You send me a link to the latest Token, Launcher and PSDZData? Thanks a lot!


----------



## alvideo (Jul 15, 2020)

Hello Shawn
Could You send me a link to the latest Token, Launcher and PSDZData? Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alvideo said:


> Hello Shawn
> Could You send me a link to the latest Token, Launcher and PSDZData? Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## 335xi2 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi Shawn

I’m trying to code in K235 trailer for my 2017 x5, but it’s not coding correctly as I get some cafd errors after coding. I may have an older psdz data file. 

Can you send me the latest psdz and e-sys(just in case) please?

Also, can I get away with the lite version for the trailer coding or do I need the full version?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

335xi2 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I'm trying to code in K235 trailer for my 2017 x5, but it's not coding correctly as I get some cafd errors after coding. I may have an older psdz data file.
> 
> ...


Coding always only requires Lite version. PM sent.


----------



## 335xi2 (Jul 15, 2020)

Man, that was fast! I appreciate the help!!


----------



## ElmurrFudd (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi Shawn

Could you send me a link to the latest Token, Launcher and PSDZData Lite please?

Cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ElmurrFudd said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you send me a link to the latest Token, Launcher and PSDZData Lite please?
> 
> Cheers!


PM sent.


----------



## akihieta (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi Shawn

Could you send me a link to the latest PSDZData Lite and Full version please?

Thanks

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## biosdi (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi guys.

I installed months ago e-sys but I didn***8217;t succeed in activation (I sent request but had no answer).

Someone could help me, please?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akihieta said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you send me a link to the latest PSDZData Lite and Full version please?
> 
> ...


f you have Full, there is Zero reason to also have Lite, and not that you would ever need it, but you could just make Lite from full. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

biosdi said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I installed months ago e-sys but I didn't succeed in activation (I sent request but had no answer).
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dnhrtmn (Mar 3, 2020)

Hello,

could anyone send me the link for latest launcher and token?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dnhrtmn said:


> Hello,
> 
> could anyone send me the link for latest launcher and token?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## BZguy06 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could You PLEASE send me a link to the latest Token, Launcher and PSDZData?

I'd really appreciate it


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BZguy06 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could You PLEASE send me a link to the latest Token, Launcher and PSDZData?
> 
> I'd really appreciate it


PM sent.


----------



## brodiewoods (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Still no word back from Tokenmaster unfortunately... I've been reaching out to him since around June 20th with proof of donation, but haven't heard back. I heard he was replying to emails, but I still have not received anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## brodiewoods (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Still no word back from Tokenmaster unfortunately... I've been reaching out to him since around June 20th with proof of donation, but haven't heard back. I heard he was replying to emails, but I still have not received anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brodiewoods said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Still no word back from Tokenmaster unfortunately... I've been reaching out to him since around June 20th with proof of donation, but haven't heard back. I heard he was replying to emails, but I still have not received anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


Sorry, but nothing I can help with. I have several unanswered emails over lat 10 days myself.


----------



## intence (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello Shawn,
Please,
Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

intence said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Please,
> Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Wkpaz (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello Shawn,
Please,
Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Wkpaz (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello Shawn,
Please,
Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wkpaz said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Please,
> Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## splang (Jul 17, 2020)

Hello Shawn,
Please,
Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
Thank you in advance - much appreciated.
I have been struggling to get an email too.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

splang said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Please,
> Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
> Thank you in advance - much appreciated.
> I have been struggling to get an email too.


PM sent.


----------



## meier2 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
please can you send me the actual links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

meier2 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> please can you send me the actual links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Novaglarion (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello Shawn,
Please,
Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Novaglarion said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Please,
> Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## HaychL (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello Shawn,
Hope you are well.
Could i get a link to the latest E-Sys/Token/Launcher/PSdZData?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## pedlar17 (Dec 24, 2005)

*G14 FDL coding*

Hi all,
I'm trying to code a few options like video in motion on my G14
I have launcher pro 2.8 and the latest psdzdata for the vehicle,
when I detect the Caf file it only gives numbers and not a description.

Is there any way to get the descriptions up within these files to enable fdl coding.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jdbones472 (Jul 21, 2020)

I just had to replace the engine on my 2014 Alpina B7 and I think i need to recalibrate or relearn the fuel injectors. Also now im getting a parrisitic battery drain that kills a new battery in less then 24 hours. Could you help with the software needed for diagnostic and calibrations. I would also like to see what coding I can do on her. 

Thanks
Jim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pedlar17 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm trying to code a few options like video in motion on my G14
> I have launcher pro 2.8 and the latest psdzdata for the vehicle,
> when I detect the Caf file it only gives numbers and not a description.
> ...


For new Gxx car, you likely need E-Sys Launcher PRO 3.7 or E-SysX for the latest ECU CAFD Mapping and these can only be obtained from the developers direct.


----------



## pedlar17 (Dec 24, 2005)

*Launcher pro 3.7*

Thanks Shawn

Do you have a link for where I can get launcher pro 3.7 I've been on tokenmasters website, but cannot find how to get the software.

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pedlar17 said:


> Thanks Shawn
> 
> Do you have a link for where I can get launcher pro 3.7 I've been on tokenmasters website, but cannot find how to get the software.
> 
> Many thanks


Link is useless as it can only be activated by developer TM himself, so you must get from him.


----------



## Xoboi (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi Shawnsheridan,
Got the PSdZData_Full, thanks! Could I also get links to latest E-Sys and launcher (+whatever else is needed). Trying to figure out what I need for my F30 & F02.. Moving from Es to Fs


----------



## Xoboi (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi Shawnsheridan,
Got the PSdZData_Full, thanks! Could I also get links to latest E-Sys and launcher (+whatever else is needed). Trying to figure out what I need for my F30 & F02.. Moving from Es to Fs


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Xoboi said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan,
> Got the PSdZData_Full, thanks! Could I also get links to latest E-Sys and launcher (+whatever else is needed). Trying to figure out what I need for my F30 & F02.. Moving from Es to Fs


PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi @shawnsheridan I'm looking to re-do all the coding I did a year or so ago after a dealer update - the software I use no longer works - please can you point in the right direction to the latest files?

Many Thanks,

Jason.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2017)

Duplicate - remove.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan I'm looking to re-do all the coding I did a year or so ago after a dealer update - the software I use no longer works - please can you point in the right direction to the latest files?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Jason.


PM sent.


----------



## yeddish (Jul 26, 2020)

Hey, @shawnsheridan.

I'm looking to get into custom coding with my F048. I've spent about a week trying to get the available software to work, but it looks like that isn't possible anymore. You seem to be a man in-the-know. Can you point me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yeddish said:


> Hey, @shawnsheridan.
> 
> I'm looking to get into custom coding with my F048. I've spent about a week trying to get the available software to work, but it looks like that isn't possible anymore. You seem to be a man in-the-know. Can you point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## yeddish (Jul 26, 2020)

:thumbup:


----------



## wafles985 (Jul 26, 2020)

*F10 LCI OEM Reversing Camera Retrofit Coding*

Suggested to redirect my question here by wcrd3

I have a 2015 F10 LCI 520d, having previously had a 2011 non-LCI and also a 2008 E60 LCI.

I have just got the car and it has nearly everything that I want including folding mirrors and Harman/Kardon sound system which I never had before. My first project is to retrofit an OEM reversing camera into the car. I have the retrofit kit(66212181317) and the camera ECU(9354002D). I think all I need to do is install and code.

I'm pretty happy that I will be able to install with no major issues, but when it comes to coding I am not sure if I need help or not.

I have an ODB + Bimmercode, and also Carly dongle + App. I have coded a few options already e.g. Sport Automatic Transmission and Digital Speedometer, but all in simple mode in Bimmercode.

I would be pretty confident that if I knew which parameters needed to be updated in Expert mode on Bimmercode, I could code them. I have a software background.

My question is: Which parameters need to be changed? Any help greatly appreciated. I have searched for this in a few placed but I havent been able to find exactly what I'm looking for. Please excuse me if this has already been asked somewhere!

Cheers


----------



## charlesf20 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hello Shawn,
Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite? 2011 F20

Thank you in advance!


----------



## charlesf20 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hello Shawn,
Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite? 2011 F20

Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wafles985 said:


> Suggested to redirect my question here by wcrd3
> 
> I have a 2015 F10 LCI 520d, having previously had a 2011 non-LCI and also a 2008 E60 LCI.
> 
> ...


You should just need to add 3AG to FA and VO Code car Head Unit and Camera.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

charlesf20 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite? 2011 F20
> 
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Vodka G (Jan 18, 2006)

Hello All,

So i am trying to program TJA on my i3, got the Quizdel dongle and trying to get access to launcher pro and e-mailed [email protected] but havent gotten a response.....

Any help will be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sd_dracula said:


> Hi Shawn, may I pls get the link to the latesy pszdata. Thanks


I replied to your same post on Bimmerpost.


----------



## sd_dracula (Dec 8, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your same post on Bimmerpost.


Many thanks :thumbup:


----------



## rbman (Aug 1, 2020)

The OP states that E-Sys 3.27.1 requires minimum PSdZData 5.0.1.02-2015-08-12T12:04:59Z but the PSdZData linked is v4.21.32.

Is an updated PSdZData lite available somewhere? Thanks


----------



## rbman (Aug 1, 2020)

Accidental double post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rbman said:


> The OP states that E-Sys 3.27.1 requires minimum PSdZData 5.0.1.02-2015-08-12T12:04:59Z but the PSdZData linked is v4.21.32.
> 
> Is an updated PSdZData lite available somewhere? Thanks


No, that is not what it states. It shows E-Sys 3.27.1 usess 5.0.1.02 PSdZ (as seen in E-Sys => Help => About). It does not state anything about PSdZData. They are not the same thing.


----------



## Soeren (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello Shawn,
Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?


----------



## rbman (Aug 1, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, that is not what it states. It shows E-Sys 3.27.1 usess 5.0.1.02 PSdZ (as seen in E-Sys => Help => About). It does not state anything about PSdZData. They are not the same thing.


Ok. Forgive my misunderstanding but it is easily misinterpreted even after rereading the post.

Are the latest versions of E-Sys and PSdZData lite available somewhere? Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Soeren said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?





rbman said:


> Ok. Forgive my misunderstanding but it is easily misinterpreted even after rereading the post.
> 
> Are the latest versions of E-Sys and PSdZData lite available somewhere? Cheers


PM's sent.


----------



## rbman (Aug 1, 2020)

Many thanks


----------



## Soeren (Jul 30, 2020)

Thank you. 

I have followed the instructions and everything is seemingly fine, BUT, when I select "Launch Now" in E-Sys Launcher, it tries to start E-Sys, and I see the logo appear shortly twice and after that nothing else.

Any solution to this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Soeren said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have followed the instructions and everything is seemingly fine, BUT, when I select "Launch Now" in E-Sys Launcher, it tries to start E-Sys, and I see the logo appear shortly twice and after that nothing else.
> 
> Any solution to this?


What is Windows Build? If it is 2004, you need to roll it back.


----------



## Soeren (Jul 30, 2020)

I have Windows 10 Home version 1903 (build 18362,959)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Soeren said:


> I have Windows 10 Home version 1903 (build 18362,959)


And you have no error, it just closes?


----------



## Soeren (Jul 30, 2020)

Exactly


----------



## Soeren (Jul 30, 2020)

I might have "garbage" in my regedit from other experiments elsewhere with this installation of E-Sys that might interfere? I can open E-Sys normally. I even tried to install it all on a VM, but neither helped.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Soeren said:


> Exactly


Likely a Java memory issue then:

http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2015/12/running-e-sys-and-java-64-bit.html

And Download and install vc_redist.x86.exe (Make sure it's 2013):

Go here, https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=40784


----------



## Soeren (Jul 30, 2020)

Got slightly closer. Now I see the logo for a long time and nothing else happens.

I did the following:

5) Copy the contents of the JRE you installed into E-Sys JRE (from C:\Program Files\Java\jre6 or C:\Program Files\Java\jre7 to C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys\jre)

Both of these folder are nearly empty: C:\Program Files\Java\jre7 C:\EC-Apps\ESG\E-Sys\jre (the latter has an empty /lib folder)

I have tried to uninstall all Java programs and install the one you are linking to in your blog. But still not solved?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Soeren said:


> Got slightly closer. Now I see the logo for a long time and nothing else happens.
> 
> I did the following:
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don;t know what the issue is.


----------



## Dani BMW (Aug 1, 2020)

Hello Shawn, 
I used E-Sys 3.27 and 3.30 wih launcher Pro v2.8.1 + token generator with several PSdZData (v63.3, from ISTA 4.13.14, 4.23.12) but I have a lot of issues during coding like: SVT can not be read (c064), NCD read from ECU failed (c069) cdDeploy FinishedWithError, CAFD not found (c012)...etc.
Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite and full that work for you.
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Soeren (Jul 30, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, I don;t know what the issue is.


Anyway, thank you for trying 

I will do a new attempt on a clean virtual machine trying to follow the java advice about jre7 precisely.

Maybe it even would make sense to try out a VM with a 32bit win 7 installation?


----------



## bpoindex (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi. First time user of E-Sys (v3.27.1) and found that my 2015 650iGC has current I-Step F010-16-11-503. Outside of a couple HU updates i did earlier, SVT actuals and targets match. Don't understand how to select latest I-Step that will work from F10 data in v.4.24.21_PSdZData_Full. Got this far without Loader Pro, waiting on reply to receive DL. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dani BMW said:


> Hello Shawn,
> I used E-Sys 3.27 and 3.30 wih launcher Pro v2.8.1 + token generator with several PSdZData (v63.3, from ISTA 4.13.14, 4.23.12) but I have a lot of issues during coding like: SVT can not be read (c064), NCD read from ECU failed (c069) cdDeploy FinishedWithError, CAFD not found (c012)...etc.
> Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite and full that work for you.
> Thank you in advance for your help.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bpoindex said:


> Hi. First time user of E-Sys (v3.27.1) and found that my 2015 650iGC has current I-Step F010-16-11-503. Outside of a couple HU updates i did earlier, SVT actuals and targets match. Don't understand how to select latest I-Step that will work from F10 data in v.4.24.21_PSdZData_Full. Got this far without Loader Pro, waiting on reply to receive DL. Thank you.


I don't really understand what you ask. You don't understand what Connection Target I-Step to use?


----------



## leandrodiniz22 (Aug 3, 2020)

I had a 320i Sport G20 with analog cluster. is it possible to display the digital speed on this display by coding? Or change the hours or temperature for the Speed?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

leandrodiniz22 said:


> I had a 320i Sport G20 with analog cluster. is it possible to display the digital speed on this display by coding? Or change the hours or temperature for the Speed?


Not sure what is possible. I have yet to code a G20 Kombi.


----------



## bpoindex (Aug 2, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't really understand what you ask. You don't understand what Connection Target I-Step to use?


That's correct. There are a couple listed in the f10 datasets.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bpoindex said:


> That's correct. There are a couple listed in the f10 datasets.


Choose the bottom (newer) one, without the _DIRECT suffix.


----------



## leandrodiniz22 (Aug 3, 2020)

Do you know if the speed will be displayed on mph or km/h?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

leandrodiniz22 said:


> Do you know if the speed will be displayed on mph or km/h?


If you ask if it is codeable, I don't know.


----------



## catolard (Jul 24, 2020)

Hello Shawn,

I curently use E-Sys 3.30.1 with launcher Pro v2.8.1.155 + PSdZData v63.3 (5.04.02). I'm really not sure that it's the last version ... 

Is it possible to share with me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite and full that work for you.

Thank you in advance for your help. That's really great.

Catolard


----------



## wg1 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi Shawn,
can you send me please the link to the latest PSdZdata lite (4.24.21 I think)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

catolard said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I curently use E-Sys 3.30.1 with launcher Pro v2.8.1.155 + PSdZData v63.3 (5.04.02). I'm really not sure that it's the last version ...
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wg1 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> can you send me please the link to the latest PSdZdata lite (4.24.21 I think)


PM sent.


----------



## catolard (Jul 24, 2020)

Many many thanks ... 

That's marvelous !


----------



## nuespeedgti (Jul 26, 2017)

any word on how to get a new key for launcher pro? i emailed tokenmaster back in may but never heard anything. i thought i was being proactive by giving myself a 4 month buffer.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nuespeedgti said:


> any word on how to get a new key for launcher pro? i emailed tokenmaster back in may but never heard anything. i thought i was being proactive by giving myself a 4 month buffer.


E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2_Build_162b BFU Edition:
http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2019/05/e-sys-launcher-pro-282.html


----------



## nuespeedgti (Jul 26, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2_Build_162b BFU Edition:
> http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2019/05/e-sys-launcher-pro-282.html


i had a working installation of launcher pro 3, should i abandon hope?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nuespeedgti said:


> i had a working installation of launcher pro 3, should i abandon hope?


Use 2.8 PRO for now, and keep trying to get 3.7 PRO from TM. He comes and goes like the wind. Timing is everything.


----------



## bregan (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Could i get DL links for latest lite and full psdzdata please? (4.24.21 if i'm correct?)

Thank you


----------



## rattyp1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Can I please get links to the latest E-sys, Launcher, and PSdZdata? Thanks. Coding for 2020 g05


----------



## rattyp1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Can I please get links to the latest E-sys, Launcher, and PSdZdata? Thanks. Coding for 2020 g05


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bregan said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could i get DL links for latest lite and full psdzdata please? (4.24.21 if i'm correct?)
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rattyp1 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I please get links to the latest E-sys, Launcher, and PSdZdata? Thanks. Coding for 2020 g05


Thread as Title indicates is for PSdZdata Full, nothing more. PM sent.


----------



## nicky_g (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Thanks so much for answering all these requests for our fellow forum members! You now have another one 

Please may I request the latest versions, along with any prerequisites/version compatibility between E-Sys and the Psdzdata packs if you know?

I currently have 3.27.1 working with TMs Launcher Pro 2.8.2, and v63.4_PSdZData_Lite but cannot get the connect via VIN to populate at all on my 02/2017 M240i. I downloaded and tried 3.33.0 with v4.21.32_PSdZData_Lite but that still wouldn't show connection via VIN when connecting after trying all the suggestions for that issue from the forums. Is this a compatibility issue? My car was in at the dealership in March for a headlight control module replacement so I imagine they may have updated everything to new versions. Could that cause older versions of Psdzdata to not connect in E-Sys or populate the VIN leaving it greyed out?

Many thanks


----------



## nicky_g (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Thanks so much for answering all these requests for our fellow forum members! You now have another one 

Please may I request the latest versions, along with any prerequisites/version compatibility between E-Sys and the Psdzdata packs if you know?

I currently have 3.27.1 working with TMs Launcher Pro 2.8.2, and v63.4_PSdZData_Lite but cannot get the connect via VIN to populate at all on my 02/2017 M240i. I downloaded and tried 3.33.0 with v4.21.32_PSdZData_Lite but that still wouldn't show connection via VIN when connecting after trying all the suggestions for that issue from the forums. Is this a compatibility issue? My car was in at the dealership in March for a headlight control module replacement so I imagine they may have updated everything to new versions. Could that cause older versions of Psdzdata to not connect in E-Sys or populate the VIN leaving it greyed out?

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nicky_g said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Thanks so much for answering all these requests for our fellow forum members! You now have another one
> 
> ...


PM sent.

You will not be able to connect via VIN unless PSdZData is properly installed, and the Car and Laptop have a connection. For this:

1) The Target Connection Window should not be blank (It should show multiple target connections for different chassis')
2) ENET Cable must be good and making good contact in OBDII Port 
3) Car must have proper voltage (Make sure motor is running if car is not on a Charger).
4) Laptop must not have Firewall or any Antivirus software running.
5) PC Lan Adapter should get a fallback IP address of 169.254.xxx.xxx (Make sure it is using DHCP and does not have a Static IP address assigned to it)


----------



## nicky_g (Aug 8, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.
> 
> You will not be able to connect via VIN unless PSdZData is properly installed, and the Car and Laptop have a connection. For this:
> 
> ...


Unless you've got some bots working for you full time, and even if you don't, thanks so much for the swift reply!

From the top, I can see all the targets for different chassis in the Open Connection dialogue box
I turn ignition and engine on, connect cable to ODB and then laptop
NIC gets APIPA address 169.254.131.172 after about a minute
Windows firewall is disabled and no 3rd party AV installed

Will try your downloads and instructions and hit the forums if I still get stuck.

Many thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## shaohuiclub333 (Sep 4, 2015)

i have use the OEM esys Pro, it's lifetime freedom.all the coding functions is run well/ coding & programming/ pro 3.7 !nice!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nicky_g said:


> Unless you've got some bots working for you full time, and even if you don't, thanks so much for the swift reply!
> 
> From the top, I can see all the targets for different chassis in the Open Connection dialogue box
> I turn ignition and engine on, connect cable to ODB and then laptop
> ...


If it still does not work, you need to try another laptop.


----------



## Dannymalco86 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello Shawn, Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata ?
thanks for all you do on here


----------



## belinskii (Apr 16, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2_Build_162b BFU Edition:
> http://tokenmaster.blogspot.com/2019/05/e-sys-launcher-pro-282.html


Hi Shawn, can you please tell us if F30 i-step 03.16 and 07.17 blocks can be upgraded with these software versions?
E-Sys 3.27.1
E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2
v.4.24.31_PSdZData_Full (20_07_530)
Thank you .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

belinskii said:


> Hi Shawn, can you please tell us if F30 i-step 03.16 and 07.17 blocks can be upgraded with these software versions?
> E-Sys 3.27.1
> E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2
> v.4.24.31_PSdZData_Full (20_07_530)
> Thank you .


E-Sys Launcher used only for FDL Coding, and nothing more.

Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher.


----------



## belinskii (Apr 16, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys Launcher used only for FDL Coding, and nothing more.
> 
> Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher.


Thank you, Shawn,
I got it right that I can upgrade E-Sys 3.33 blocks to I-STEP 07-20, without Launcher.
and then using Launcher PRO 2.8.2 and E-Sys 3.27 to encode the flashed blocks?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

belinskii said:


> Thank you, Shawn,
> I got it right that I can upgrade E-Sys 3.33 blocks to I-STEP 07-20, without Launcher.
> and then using Launcher PRO 2.8.2 and E-Sys 3.27 to encode the flashed blocks?


Yes.


----------



## Nick120i (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
can i please get the download link to the latest PSdZdata lite ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nick120i said:


> Hi Shawn,
> can i please get the download link to the latest PSdZdata lite ?


PM sent.


----------



## pawelpower (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
can i please get the download link to the latest esys and PSdZdata ?


----------



## pawelpower (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
can i please get the download link to the latest esys and PSdZdata ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pawelpower said:


> Hi Shawn,
> can i please get the download link to the latest esys and PSdZdata ?


PM sent.


----------



## rsmarentette (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello @shawnsheridan - Thank you for all your contributions to this great hobby and this forum

I have successfully coded many cars in the past so i am fluent in the subject

I just bought a certified pre-owned 2016 G12 however during the car prep the BMW dealer flashed it with an i-level dated July of 2020. It is not listed in the I level overview in the latest link.

I am using esys 3.27.1 or 3.30.1, launcher 2.8.2 pro with psdzdata lite 4.21.32 

Because of the most recent I-level programmed to the car i cannot seem to edit the FDL's and the cheat codes do not work

Any chance you have a very recent psdzdata that would encompass an i-level dated last month for a 2016 g12 ? (I am sorry i dont have the actual i-level as i am typing)

even my version of ista does not have this i-level - i guess its time to upgrade this too

I really want to silence the seat belt reminder, it is quite annoying !

Thank you again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

THamblin528i said:


> Thanks for all you do to support the forum. Can I please get the download link to the latest E-Sys and PSdZdata?


PM sent.


----------



## IrishG30Guy (Aug 18, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can always use E-SysX instead:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Any chance of getting a link to the latest e-sys and PSdZdata and I'll try that and see if I'm still crashing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IrishG30Guy said:


> Any chance of getting a link to the latest e-sys and PSdZdata and I'll try that and see if I'm still crashing. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## razzle786 (Aug 20, 2020)

hi shawn, 
Can I please get links to the latest E-sys, Launcher, and PSdZdata please.
much appreciated mate


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

razzle786 said:


> hi shawn,
> Can I please get links to the latest E-sys, Launcher, and PSdZdata please.
> much appreciated mate


PM sent.


----------



## dorino (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello, is it possible to code the Alpina speedometer with 260 km/h scale on my M550d VFL with ID6?

I can only encode the speedometer up to 330 km/h in Alpina style myself.

Since my Vmax is not open, I would like to have only the scale up to 260 km/h.



It would also be interesting if it is possible to display the sport view in the instrument cluster in adaptive mode.



I am thankful for all information!



cu, Oliver


----------



## Kolbenmoor (Jul 14, 2020)

Can I please get the download link to the latest E-Sys and PSdZdata?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kolbenmoor said:


> Can I please get the download link to the latest E-Sys and PSdZdata?


PM sent.


----------



## fazooley (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey shawn long time no speak. Can you PM me the link to latest esys and psdz files

Thanks
Frankie


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fazooley said:


> Hey shawn long time no speak. Can you PM me the link to latest esys and psdz files
> 
> Thanks
> Frankie


PM sent.


----------



## Blackline (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello,

could you please send me a PM with the latest esys and psdz?

Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Blackline said:


> Hello,
> 
> could you please send me a PM with the latest esys and psdz?
> 
> Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## blackleopard (May 8, 2018)

Hi shawn,
could you send me the link too please?
Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blackleopard said:


> Hi shawn,
> could you send me the link too please?
> Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## x5ss (Dec 14, 2019)

Can I please get the download link to the latest E-Sys and PSdZdata?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x5ss said:


> Can I please get the download link to the latest E-Sys and PSdZdata?


PM sent.


----------



## jstrade (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello shawn, 
Can I please get links to the E-sys, Launcher, and PSdZdata please.

Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PM sent.


jstrade said:


> Hello shawn,
> Can I please get links to the E-sys, Launcher, and PSdZdata please.
> 
> Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## TTGator (Dec 10, 2018)

I found all of this to be really complicated when I first started trying to dig into it, and every video tutorial I have ever seen is very incomplete, awful, or both. So I made my own. Wanted to post it here to help folks that are learning E-Sys.


----------



## everlast (May 25, 2012)

Moving from Rheingold for my E91 to an F30. Shawn, could you PM some download links? Very much appreciate your dedication!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

everlast said:


> Moving from Rheingold for my E91 to an F30. Shawn, could you PM some download links? Very much appreciate your dedication!


For Rheingold? No, sorry, I cannot help with ISTA.


----------



## nuelgs (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
Thank you for your contributions in this forum
I'm new at here, and looking forward to learn about F series coding
Can I get links to the latest E-sys, Launcher, and PSdZdata?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nuelgs said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Thank you for your contributions in this forum
> I'm new at here, and looking forward to learn about F series coding
> Can I get links to the latest E-sys, Launcher, and PSdZdata?


PM sent.


----------



## HeimdaIl (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi Shawn 
Could you please share the download links for the E-sys, Launcher, and PSdZdata please for a G07. 

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkov608 (Aug 22, 2020)

Shawn, I'm new here, and have used NCS Expert on my E92, but I've recently acquired a couple of F series cars and wanted to play around with Esys. I've sucessfully connected to my test subject (2012 328i), but I'm getting an invalid .est file error when I try to edit. I've read "you don't need a token" for simple coding, but I guess I do, and Tokenmaster is not responding. I'd really appreciate a download link for a version of e-sys launcher. I'm using e-sys version 3.33.0. Thanks!


----------



## mar24n (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi , im new here . is the info about Developer TokenMaster still valid. i have send $50 week ago but did not get any answer yet. can someone help 
Thank You


----------



## everlast (May 25, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> For Rheingold? No, sorry, I cannot help with ISTA.


Sorry, I was tired when I posted that. I'd like to move to eSys and the latest datens, etc, if you could help with that?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mkov608 said:


> Shawn, I'm new here, and have used NCS Expert on my E92, but I've recently acquired a couple of F series cars and wanted to play around with Esys. I've sucessfully connected to my test subject (2012 328i), but I'm getting an invalid .est file error when I try to edit. I've read "you don't need a token" for simple coding, but I guess I do, and Tokenmaster is not responding. I'd really appreciate a download link for a version of e-sys launcher. I'm using e-sys version 3.33.0. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mar24n said:


> Hi , im new here . is the info about Developer TokenMaster still valid. i have send $50 week ago but did not get any answer yet. can someone help
> Thank You


He is MIA at moment. You can get Launcher PRO 2.8.2 from his Blog:

From TokenMaster's Blog:
_UPDATE: 06/20/2020 - Uninstall the old version, download and reinstall the new, repackaged version and the updated BFU_XODE.EST
Posted by TokenMaster at 6:16 PM​_Links are there:

E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2???


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

everlast said:


> Sorry, I was tired when I posted that. I'd like to move to eSys and the latest datens, etc, if you could help with that?


E-Sys use PSdZData, not SP-Daten, and it is for F/I/G Series cars only, not E-Series.


----------



## everlast (May 25, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys use PSdZData, not SP-Daten, and it is for F/I/G Series cars only, not E-Series.


My lord I keep failing at this lol. Juggling two kids and a software release hah.

Right: so, I need Esys and PSdZData links please. Considering I used to have the attention to detail to manually code everything with NCS Expert, this is embarrassing. 

Edit: to be clear, I now have an F30, 2016.
Edit 2: I already have the launcher 2.8.2 for now from above, but I doubt I'll need to do anything other than VO coding.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

everlast said:


> My lord I keep failing at this lol. Juggling two kids and a software release hah.
> 
> Right: so, I need Esys and PSdZData links please. Considering I used to have the attention to detail to manually code everything with NCS Expert, this is embarrassing.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mar24n (Aug 26, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> He is MIA at moment. You can get Launcher PRO 2.8.2 from his Blog:
> 
> From TokenMaster's Blog:
> 
> ...


Thank you for update, 
but will i get the latest Launcher Pro when he is available (hope he will be back) , what i can see on his blog people waiting months after sending donations. Shown any thoughts about this ?
Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No need for latest 3.7 version of 2.8 works. When he becomes available, I would expect you can get latest from him.


----------



## tintin1012000 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi shawn. Can i get PSdZData links please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tintin1012000 said:


> Hi shawn. Can i get PSdZData links please.


PM sent.


----------



## mar24n (Aug 26, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> No need for latest 3.7 version of 2.8 works. When he becomes available, I would expect you can get latest from him.


Thank You
Can i get PSdZData links please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mar24n said:


> Thank You
> Can i get PSdZData links please.


PM sent.


----------



## xpeter2255 (Aug 27, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi there
I'm completely new to the forum could I also get the latest esys/psdzdata and possibly a launcher to use as well? Just retrofitted folding mirrors and I need to V/O code them in, but would also like to do some FDL coding later on.

One thing that sort of confuses me with coding is how it relates to the I-step version on my car, any way to make sure that esys etc. will be compatible when coding?

I used Bimmertool.com and I entered my VIN which told me that my I level is: F020-19-11-534 (dont know how accurate this is)
My car is a BMW F36 2014 was in for a steering rack factory recall back in December so I believe I may have the latest firmware but not completely sure. 
Just want to make sure I code everything like I should 

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xpeter2255 said:


> Hi there
> I'm completely new to the forum could I also get the latest esys/psdzdata and possibly a launcher to use as well? Just retrofitted folding mirrors and I need to V/O code them in, but would also like to do some FDL coding later on.
> 
> One thing that sort of confuses me with coding is how it relates to the I-step version on my car, any way to make sure that esys etc. will be compatible when coding?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## rattyp1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Shawn, 
My car got updated to the latest July 2020 iDrive software. Can you please send me the latest psdzdata file. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rattyp1 said:


> Shawn,
> My car got updated to the latest July 2020 iDrive software. Can you please send me the latest psdzdata file. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Oli X5 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi,
Can you please send me the link to the latest psdzdata file. 
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oli X5 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please send me the link to the latest psdzdata file.
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Marines4life (Aug 4, 2020)

Can I also get the most updated links to download esys Or whatever Is the best programmer software out there? I bought bimmercode And I am just not into it. The more that I've gotten into my F10The more that I feel thatBimmercode is to entry level


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marines4life said:


> Can I also get the most updated links to download esys Or whatever Is the best programmer software out there? I bought bimmercode And I am just not into it. The more that I've gotten into my F10The more that I feel thatBimmercode is to entry level


PM sent.


----------



## az989 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have LCI taillights coming in for my 2016 m4, would i beable to code the lights with bimmer code or would i have to use e-sys? If i need to use e-sys is there a new link for the software?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

az989 said:


> I have LCI taillights coming in for my 2016 m4, would i beable to code the lights with bimmer code or would i have to use e-sys? If i need to use e-sys is there a new link for the software?


PM sent.


----------



## Dean Hill (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi all,

Thanks for all the great links and information at the start of this thread. 
I emailed [email protected] a week ago (with a charity donation) to get a Launcher PRO download link. I emailed again a couple days, but have never heard back.

Is that the correct email address? Is there another way to contact TokenMaster?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dean Hill said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for all the great links and information at the start of this thread.
> I emailed [email protected] a week ago (with a charity donation) to get a Launcher PRO download link. I emailed again a couple days, but have never heard back.
> ...


It's correct, he's MIA. Try using Launcher PRO 2.8:

From TokenMaster's Blog:
_UPDATE: 06/20/2020 - Uninstall the old version, download and reinstall the new, repackaged version and the updated BFU_XODE.EST
Posted by TokenMaster at 6:16 PM​_Links are there:

E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2???


----------



## Skepta (Oct 31, 2019)

Am I able to get a link to the latest PSdZData?


----------



## chud666 (Feb 14, 2015)

Good Morning,

I'd appreciate a link to the latest E-Sys & PSdZData. Thanks!


----------



## Dean Hill (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks for the Launcher PRO 2.8.2 link. That worked.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dean Hill said:


> Thanks for the Launcher PRO 2.8.2 link. That worked.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Skepta said:


> Am I able to get a link to the latest PSdZData?





chud666 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I'd appreciate a link to the latest E-Sys & PSdZData. Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## BramHartog (Aug 29, 2020)

Good Day,

I'd appreciate a link to the latest E-Sys & PSdZData. 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BramHartog said:


> Good Day,
> 
> I'd appreciate a link to the latest E-Sys & PSdZData.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## spyro512 (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm trying to learn how to code but I have no questions so far. I joined this community just to give a big thank you to Shawn for his dedication.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spyro512 said:


> I'm trying to learn how to code but I have no questions so far. I joined this community just to give a big thank you to Shawn for his dedication.


----------



## Nfeeder (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I have a 2013 F25. Can you please share with me a link to download the full package of Esys so I can start coding. It's my second time coding on Esys after a long while so anything useful would be appreciated. Thanks you!


​


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You need these:

ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN = aktiv
ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN = aktiv
KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB = aktiv
KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA = aktiv
KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN = Werte 00 (Werte Value must be changed directly, not via Dropdown box)


----------



## Bineon (Sep 14, 2020)

I could not find the last value. That’s what will fold the mirrors immediately upon locking, correct? Is it in the same module?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you have FEM, they are all in there, Use search bar and search for KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN (no leading or trailing spaces).

The first 4 are changed via Dropdown Box, and last one is Direct Werte Value change. If for any you changed both the Dropdown and the Werte, coding will be screwed up.


----------



## Bineon (Sep 14, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you have FEM, they are all in there, Use search bar and search for KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN (no leading or trailing spaces).
> 
> The first 4 are changed via Dropdown Box, and last one is Direct Werte Value change. If for any you changed both the Dropdown and the Werte, coding will be screwed up.


I'll keep looking. Yea I changed the werte value and it didn't work but now it's working with holding the FOB, just trying to get it to do it as soon as it locks. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Than you just need to code KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN as I wrote.


----------



## Bineon (Sep 14, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Than you just need to code KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN as I wrote.


on F25s It's located in CAS and 3003 FH_MASTER and abbreviated (on my launcher anyway) as KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN. Going to code and will update you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, I wrote if you have FEM.

If you have F25, then codes are in FRM and CAS.

For Werte Value Chnage:

E-Sys - How to Change Werte Values.pdf:








MEGA


MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




mega.nz


----------



## Bineon (Sep 14, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, I wrote if you have FEM.
> 
> If you have F25, then codes are in FRM and CAS.
> 
> ...


thanks for your help sir!


----------



## Bineon (Sep 14, 2020)

is there a way to make it work upon simply locking the doors, or do you always have to hold it for a split second for it to fold them in?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bineon said:


> is there a way to make it work upon simply locking the doors, or do you always have to hold it for a split second for it to fold them in?


No, not possible. Live with the split second.


----------



## smartons (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi @shawnsheridan,

I have a 2019 X5 and am looking to start coding to enable the Assisted Driving View and Anti-Dazzle features. I was hoping you could provide me with links to the necessary tools.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smartons said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan,
> 
> I have a 2019 X5 and am looking to start coding to enable the Assisted Driving View and Anti-Dazzle features. I was hoping you could provide me with links to the necessary tools.
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## smartons (Sep 16, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks @shawnsheridan


----------



## Rebuss (Sep 16, 2020)

Ho there, i got f10 lci with 6wb and hud, is it somehow possible to code that navigation info is shown both on the 6wb and hud simultenaously? Within idrive i can only choose where to show navi info, either hud or cluster. If set for hud there is dumb empty space, looks useless to have 6wb then 😡


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rebuss said:


> Ho there, i got f10 lci with 6wb and hud, is it somehow possible to code that navigation info is shown both on the 6wb and hud simultenaously? Within idrive i can only choose where to show navi info, either hud or cluster. If set for hud there is dumb empty space, looks useless to have 6wb then 😡


No, it's one or the other but not both.


----------



## Rebuss (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks for quick answer, that sucks  one issue i also have with ambient lightning, i have change the value for brightness in bimmercode but still see no difference, any other ideas how to make ambient lightning more visible?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No idea. I don't use Bimmercode, and I have never changed Ambient Brightness with E-Sys either.


----------



## sakul88 (May 1, 2020)

Hi @shawnsheridan.
Could you please send me a link to the newest psdzdata lite. On first page there is an older version.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sakul88 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan.
> Could you please send me a link to the newest psdzdata lite. On first page there is an older version.


PM sent.


----------



## fc01873 (Sep 18, 2020)

I have a 2021 Mini Cooper SE and am also looking to code the Assisted Driving and Anti-Dazzle features.

Would someone kindly PM the required information?


----------



## chud666 (Feb 14, 2015)

Could you please send me a link to the latest psdzdata files? Thansk!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chud666 said:


> Could you please send me a link to the latest psdzdata files? Thansk!


PM sent.


----------



## chud666 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sorry to not mention it in my inital request, but may I please also get a link to the current E-Sys as well? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chud666 said:


> Sorry to not mention it in my inital request, but may I please also get a link to the current E-Sys as well? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Andresrsx (Sep 15, 2014)

hello, could I please get the latest and greatest for e-sys and psdzdata. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Andresrsx said:


> hello, could I please get the latest and greatest for e-sys and psdzdata. thanks


PM sent.


----------



## 251066961 (Sep 24, 2020)

hello, could I please get the latest and greatest for e-sys and psdzdata. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

251066961 said:


> hello, could I please get the latest and greatest for e-sys and psdzdata. thanks


PM sent.


----------



## thinkpol (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello, could you please send me the links for the latest E-Sys and psdzdata as well? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thinkpol said:


> Hello, could you please send me the links for the latest E-Sys and psdzdata as well? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## tmwmad (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi @shawnsheridan, I have bought the cable to start coding my 2015 f15 3.0d Msport. Would you mind sending me the links for the latest esys, launcher and psdz data please. Thanks in advance

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tmwmad said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan, I have bought the cable to start coding my 2015 f15 3.0d Msport. Would you mind sending me the links for the latest esys, launcher and psdz data please. Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## skarimi (Oct 15, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> v.4.25.12_PSdZData_Lite:
> v.4.25.12_PSdZData_Full:


Hi @shawnsheridan, the links above no longer work.. Is there an updated link (or to later version)? I was in the middle of downloading the full version but still have a few more zip files to download. thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skarimi said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan, the links above no longer work.. Is there an updated link (or to later version)? I was in the middle of downloading the full version but still have a few more zip files to download. thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## G31 (May 14, 2020)

please help, downloaded and installed e-sys 3.33.4 and launcherpro 2.8.2 and the bfu_xode and getting the error: unsupported version and it quits. what to do?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Use older E-Sys, like E-Sys 3.30.1.


----------



## G31 (May 14, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use older E-Sys, like E-Sys 3.30.1.


that worked, many thanks!


----------



## irongoat (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi Shawn can I please get the latest full data and links. Am coding a F20 to retrofit a LCI facelifted 6WA cluster. Existing unit is already an older 6WA.

In the guide it references E-Sys 3.22.5 with PSDZData 48.3 for flashing and 3.18.4 for coding.

Am I ok to use 3.27 with the latest data to do both? I know you were involved in the original work in 2013, so would appreciate some direction. Also do I need launcher pro.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

irongoat said:


> Hi Shawn can I please get the latest full data and links. Am coding a F20 to retrofit a LCI facelifted 6WA cluster. Existing unit is already an older 6WA.
> 
> In the guide it references E-Sys 3.22.5 with PSDZData 48.3 for flashing and 3.18.4 for coding.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## blackcomb (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi Shawn,

Please can I get the link for latest e-sys software.

Thanks
Blackcomb


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blackcomb said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please can I get the link for latest e-sys software.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## jgrant11 (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
Please can I get the link for latest PSdZData please.

Thanks
JGrant


----------



## devalian (Nov 8, 2015)

hi, just came to notice that, Inject CAFD is not possible with esys 3.27 for psdz > 4.17. what options do we have other than upgrading to launcher pro paid version? seems like TM is still MIA for years (imo)


----------



## MysticSoul (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello, 

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-Sys and psdzdata as well? 

Thank you!


----------



## pittas (Sep 14, 2020)

Please Pm for latest E-Sys and psdzdata (2017 F11)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jgrant11 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Please can I get the link for latest PSdZData please.
> 
> Thanks
> JGrant





MysticSoul said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-Sys and psdzdata as well?
> 
> Thank you!


PM's sent.


----------



## jfrank126 (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me a link to latest E-Sys and psdzdata?

Thank you


----------



## H2D (Sep 28, 2020)

Hello,

can someone please send me the link to esys 3.22.5?
I‘ve come across several instructions that recommend this version to code a 6wa cluster to a f30 chassis (coming from base cluster obviously).
Matching pdszdata is appreciated.

Thank you.

Greetings from Germany
Peter


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Not to mention if you need to flash it, Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher.


----------



## H2D (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you for your quick feedback.

If you mean by flashing erasing the eeprom this was already done.

Otherwise i would be happy with a link to a working esys version and corresponding psdzdata.

I assume the recommendations for 3.22.5 are obsolete and would trust your judgement that my task can be done with provided esys.

thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

H2D said:


> Thank you for your quick feedback.
> 
> If you mean by flashing erasing the eeprom this was already done.
> 
> ...


Clearing EEPROM of VIN and Mileage is not the same as flashing (programming) ECU. PM Sent.


----------



## BlackBear (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi,

Please send me needed links, including token generator if that is still needed. 

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BlackBear said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please send me needed links, including token generator if that is still needed.
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Seppl-Fahrer (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello,

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-Sys and psdzdata as well?

*__*

Is there also a possibility for BMW Motorcycles?
I´m interested in coding a S1000XR (K69)

Thank you!


----------



## az989 (Nov 21, 2014)

how shawn can you send me a link for the newer esys? i want to flash my dme back to stock.
-Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seppl-Fahrer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-Sys and psdzdata as well?
> 
> ...





az989 said:


> how shawn can you send me a link for the newer esys? i want to flash my dme back to stock.
> -Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## kimi_76 (Feb 4, 2020)

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-Sys+launcher+token and psdzdata as well?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kimi_76 said:


> Could you please send me the links for the latest E-Sys+launcher+token and psdzdata as well?


PM sent.


----------



## Reikari (Sep 29, 2020)

Hello Guys,
Could you please send me the link for the latest Esys, Launcher and the psdzdata?

I tried to vo code my f20 but my psdzdata are too old.. So im gonna reinstall all the lastest software ✌


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Reikari said:


> Hello Guys,
> Could you please send me the link for the latest Esys, Launcher and the psdzdata?
> 
> I tried to vo code my f20 but my psdzdata are too old.. So im gonna reinstall all the lastest software ✌


PM sent.


----------



## paulograve (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello,

Can you please send me the link to the latest psdzdata?

Thank you 

Enviado do meu CMR-W09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

paulograve said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please send me the link to the latest psdzdata?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## acc007 (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi,

@shawnsheridan can you send me the links as well please? I own 2019 g20, m340i EU vers. I only have PSdZData_Lite_v4.25.33 and E-Sys_Setup-3.27.1, but can't find launcher pro and other required files.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

acc007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> @shawnsheridan can you send me the links as well please? I own 2019 g20, m340i EU vers. I only have PSdZData_Lite_v4.25.33 and E-Sys_Setup-3.27.1, but can't find launcher pro and other required files.


PM sent.


----------



## Muhittin (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi shawn.i have a question.is any version of full pszdata will work with esys 3.27 ?


Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Muhittin (Jul 10, 2019)

Or i need to install esys 3.30? Thanx


Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes. But Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher,


----------



## Muhittin (Jul 10, 2019)

To make it easy i have full v63.3 psdzdata so it will work with esys3.30 yes.


Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know every combination of E-Sys and psdzdata and if they are compatable. That is new E-Sys and Old PSdZData. Probbaly not. Why can't you just use latest PSdZData? Unless car has really old firmware, 63.3 won't work anyway.


----------



## Muhittin (Jul 10, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know every combination of E-Sys and psdzdata and if they are compatable. That is new E-Sys and Old PSdZData. Probbaly not. Why can't you just use latest PSdZData? Unless car has really old firmware, 63.3 won't work anyway.


I will use psdzdata i got from you..i just think its huge 170gb..but 63.3 is less so junt want to keep more free space on laptop

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You only need full if flashing ECU with new firmware, and you would not want to flash ECU With old 63.3. Makes no sense.

And For coding, you need only Lite.


----------



## Muhittin (Jul 10, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> You only need full if flashing ECU with new firmware, and you would not want to flash ECU With old 63.3. Makes no sense.
> 
> And For coding, you need only Lite.


Just wanto flash new zgw which i bought seconhand i dont know if it make sense

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, you wouldn't want to flash it with old 63.3, unless rest of car has old firmware.


----------



## Muhittin (Jul 10, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, you wouldn't want to flash it with old 63.3, unless rest of car has old firmware.


Yes yes i mean to flash with v4.25.40lite or full version?

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Flash needs full psdzdata.


----------



## Muhittin (Jul 10, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Flash needs full psdzdata.


Got it thanx alotbut can i have both esys3.30 and 3.27 installed for full psdzdata or i must to delete 3.27

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Install both Esys, each to own folder.


----------



## Tom1781 (Oct 17, 2020)

Can i get the link to latest e-sys,launcher, token and psdzdata. Thx man.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tom1781 said:


> Can i get the link to latest e-sys,launcher, token and psdzdata. Thx man.


PM sent.


----------



## Streetlamp (Sep 6, 2017)

Could you please send me the links for the latest E-Sys+launcher+token and psdzdata as well?

Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticket (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello, 
can I get the link for latest PSdZData lite for coding G-Series please.
Thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ticket said:


> Hello,
> can I get the link for latest PSdZData lite for coding G-Series please.
> Thank you very much.


PM sent.


----------



## kloontz (Oct 22, 2014)

May I have a PM too, please?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kloontz said:


> May I have a PM too, please?
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Marracoonda (Sep 24, 2020)

@shawnsheridan Hi Shaun,
A couple of questions if I may ask? 1. Is the PSdZData file series/chassis specific, or does the full file contain data on all BMW models?
2. I there a main control module in the BMW ECU structure, or do they all communicate as required on the vehicle network? I am trying to get a clear picture of system BMW use.
thanks,
Chris


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marracoonda said:


> @shawnsheridan Hi Shaun,
> A couple of questions if I may ask? 1. Is the PSdZData file series/chassis specific, or does the full file contain data on all BMW models?
> 2. I there a main control module in the BMW ECU structure, or do they all communicate as required on the vehicle network? I am trying to get a clear picture of system BMW use.
> thanks,
> Chris


PSdZData is all F/I/G Series combined. There is not a main module per se' although there is a Gateway Module (ZGW, FEM, or BDC).


----------



## Marracoonda (Sep 24, 2020)

Thank you for that. It certainly explains the size of the file.....


----------



## kyisak42 (Nov 5, 2020)

anyone know the process of deleting acsm with esys i need the steps i have esys and pzdata


----------



## saber007 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey @shawnsheridan 
Few quick questions. I had coded my X4 a few years ago but just had the software updated to f025-20-07-540, which wiped everything..  to recode I assume I will need new PSdZData lite
Can I still keep using e-sys 3.27.1 and tokenmaster launcher v2.8.2.1555 to code. Or do I need to move to a newer version.
I have done the rearm was was able to open it all but a few of the svt modules don't load, such as CAS. I just get an error not found.

Please pm me anything I might need... if you don't mind.. many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

saber007 said:


> Hey @shawnsheridan
> Few quick questions. I had coded my X4 a few years ago but just had the software updated to f025-20-07-540, which wiped everything..  to recode I assume I will need new PSdZData lite
> Can I still keep using e-sys 3.27.1 and tokenmaster launcher v2.8.2.1555 to code. Or do I need to move to a newer version.
> I have done the rearm was was able to open it all but a few of the svt modules don't load, such as CAS. I just get an error not found.
> ...


You should just need PSdZData update. PM sent.


----------



## razzle786 (Aug 20, 2020)

hi shawn, can i get the latest PSdZData full please.

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

razzle786 said:


> hi shawn, can i get the latest PSdZData full please.
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Marracoonda (Sep 24, 2020)

@shawnsheridan Hi Shawn,
Firstly, my apologies if I am spelling your name incorrectly. You kindly pm'd me a download link for esys v3.27.1, which I have downloaded. Unfortunately, EsysX now only supports from 3.32.1 up to 3.36.2. Not sure if any of these are okay for a 2016 F26. If they are, do you have a link available?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marracoonda said:


> @shawnsheridan Hi Shawn,
> Firstly, my apologies if I am spelling your name incorrectly. You kindly pm'd me a download link for esys v3.27.1, which I have downloaded. Unfortunately, EsysX now only supports from 3.32.1 up to 3.36.2. Not sure if any of these are okay for a 2016 F26. If they are, do you have a link available?
> Thanks,
> Chris


You must be using Expert version, with only 64-Bit E-Sys support. PM sent.


----------



## kyisak42 (Nov 5, 2020)

Any help?

just need to clear crash data.

any instructions on the esys process to clear data


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Clear Fault Codes with E-Sys:

Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
Click "External Application"
Double-click "Transmitter"
Scroll to the bottom and click "14 FF FF FF,31 01 0F 06,31 01 40 00 00,31 01 40 00 05,31 01 40 00 01;Clear all DTCs (clear DTC,clear Infospeicher,ZFS – DM_Lock,clear ZFS – DM_Clear,ZFS – DM_Unlock)"
Click Connect
Click Send


----------



## Marracoonda (Sep 24, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> You must be using Expert version, with only 64-Bit E-Sys support. PM sent.


Yes, that is correct. Thank you for the PM.


----------



## algino (May 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me the links for esys, launcher, codes, token, pin and what would be required to code my G05 ?

I have the older version of e-sys launcher pro but kept prompting me " invalid EST token " and I have no way can code my G05 now : (

Pls help and many thanks in advance !



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

algino said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me the links for esys, launcher, codes, token, pin and what would be required to code my G05 ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## cariz (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi, @shawnsheridan

May I have a PM too for my F10?

Thank you so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cariz said:


> Hi, @shawnsheridan
> 
> May I have a PM too for my F10?
> 
> Thank you so much


PM sent.


----------



## cariz (Jan 27, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks once again


----------



## csatokyo (Jan 29, 2016)

肖恩，您好，您可以將指向e-sys最新啟動器的鏈接發送給我嗎？提前致謝！


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

csatokyo said:


> 肖恩，您好，您可以將指向e-sys最新啟動器的鏈接發送給我嗎？提前致謝！


From TokenMaster's Blog:
_UPDATE: 06/20/2020 - Uninstall the old version, download and reinstall the new, repackaged version and the updated BFU_XODE.EST
Posted by TokenMaster at 6:16 PM​_Links are there:

E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2???


----------



## mick-j-5 (Nov 6, 2020)

@shawnsheridan Can you PM me for my F10? Thanks Shawn!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mick-j-5 said:


> @shawnsheridan Can you PM me for my F10? Thanks Shawn!


PM sent.


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello could I have an activation code for the NCD CAF tool reader?

my code is CSE0D3502D946D5E9E - thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simpaty said:


> Hello could I have an activation code for the NCD CAF tool reader?
> 
> my code is CSE0D3502D946D5E9E - thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## phayze (Nov 21, 2020)

Can i have the latest PSdZData lite for G20?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phayze said:


> Can i have the latest PSdZData lite for G20?


PM sent.


----------



## hkngo81 (Nov 21, 2020)

Can I get the data for f30?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hkngo81 said:


> Can I get the data for f30?


PM sent.


----------



## GoodNPlenty (Nov 24, 2020)

@shawnsheridan Please PM me links for esys and data for my F95. I have 64 bit esysx expert awaiting. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GoodNPlenty said:


> @shawnsheridan Please PM me links for esys and data for my F95. I have 64 bit esysx expert awaiting. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## izeman (Jun 6, 2012)

Could someone please enlight me where the difference between esysx STANDARD and EXPERT is? I read the description but don't get it. I just want to code. No ecu flashing or FA changing, Just coding seat belt reminder etc of my 2021 G31.
@Shawn: May I ask for the new psdz lite data link please, thanks
The links from last month are already removed, and I forgot to download immediately.


----------



## CKr- (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi @shawnsheridan could you share the esys link to to code my F87?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

izeman said:


> Could someone please enlight me where the difference between esysx STANDARD and EXPERT is? I read the description but don't get it. I just want to code. No ecu flashing or FA changing, Just coding seat belt reminder etc of my 2021 G31.
> @Shawn: May I ask for the new psdz lite data link please, thanks


You need only Standard version. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CKr- said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan could you share the esys link to to code my F87?


PM sent.


----------



## izeman (Jun 6, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need only Standard version. PM sent.


Excellent. It's on SALE at the moment btw. If someone else needs a license. I'll order now.


----------



## revo5 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi @shawnsheridan

Please PM, for latest.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

revo5 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> 
> Please PM, for latest.


PM sent.


----------



## richkid0808 (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi @shawnsheridan is it possible to get that latest esys please? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

richkid0808 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan is it possible to get that latest esys please? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## debijan (Sep 7, 2020)

@shawnsheridan I have G31 2017 with CarPlay already activated and working. I would like to enable fullscreen for it. I've already bought an enet cable. What software do I need for this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

debijan said:


> @shawnsheridan I have G31 2017 with CarPlay already activated and working. I would like to enable fullscreen for it. I've already bought an enet cable. What software do I need for this?


PM sent.


----------



## bdr117 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please send me links for ESys, the launcher, codes, etc. for me to be able to change the VO for my F25? 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bdr117 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send me links for ESys, the launcher, codes, etc. for me to be able to change the VO for my F25?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Abdulmohsen_M (Nov 30, 2020)

Hello @shawnsheridan

Please PM, for latest version with support for 2020.07 . Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Abdulmohsen_M said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> 
> Please PM, for latest version with support for 2020.07 . Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## julien381 (Dec 1, 2020)

could you send me the latest please, thanks for your hard work.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

julien381 said:


> could you send me the latest please, thanks for your hard work.


PM sent.


----------



## marsghy (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi, @ *shawnsheridan*
I am using E-Sys 3.30.1 with launcher Pro 2.8.1 and PSdZ data v4.26.13. I plan to code my G20.
I can read and activate FA, read ECU, read CAFD, edit FDL. But there are no descriptions on the folders in FDL. Could you please tell me what is the problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

For new Gxx car, you likely need E-Sys Launcher PRO 3.7 or E-SysX for the latest ECU CAFD Mapping as E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8 is not current enough, and these can only be obtained from the developers direct. And since TokenMaster is missing, that leaves only E-SysX:









EsysX Standard | Software







esysx.com


----------



## jvans (Dec 1, 2020)

Another request for the latest links, thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jvans said:


> Another request for the latest links, thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## pdxbill (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi Shawn, I'd like a link to the latest PSdZData_Lite. Thanks and regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pdxbill said:


> Hi Shawn, I'd like a link to the latest PSdZData_Lite. Thanks and regards


PM sent.


----------



## Tasior (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Shawn, can I have the latest psdzdata please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tasior said:


> Hi Shawn, can I have the latest psdzdata please?


PM sent.


----------



## bav30s (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Hopping on here to request the latest links as well. 

Thanks for the dedication to this community!


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

JohnChong said:


> Is it possible to get the latest esys and psdzdata for 2016 f15?
> 
> If theres a beginners guide to programming headlights that be great too! Thanks in advance!


Sent pm


----------



## Rasmus_denmark (Jan 28, 2021)

I would very much like to recieve the latest or best version of esys for flashing a F07(Got new front EDC shocks). 
The current version i have 3.27.1 will not work. The I-step under KIS/SVT Target is just grayed out and not accessabel. Also full psdzdata. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rasmus_denmark said:


> I would very much like to recieve the latest or best version of esys for flashing a F07(Got new front EDC shocks).
> The current version i have 3.27.1 will not work. The I-step under KIS/SVT Target is just grayed out and not accessabel. Also full psdzdata.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Sent PM


----------



## atari (Aug 29, 2014)

Is here anyone who could sent me the newest E-SYS, psdzdata, Rheingold and Ista-P links?


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

atari said:


> Is here anyone who could sent me the newest E-SYS, psdzdata, Rheingold and Ista-P links?


Sent pm


----------



## viktorM5EST (Jan 29, 2021)

Hello,

Can anyone share me links with newest E-sys and other needed files? Also token (if needed)?

Thank you!


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

viktorM5EST said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone share me links with newest E-sys and other needed files? Also token (if needed)?
> 
> Thank you!


Sent pm


----------



## dymONE (Jan 30, 2021)

@*Wojti77 *could you please send me the links for E-Sys and psdzdata for G31 530xd 2017?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

dymONE said:


> @*Wojti77 *could you please send me the links for E-Sys and psdzdata for G31 530xd 2017?
> Thank you in advance.


Sent PM


----------



## bloodfia (Jan 30, 2021)

Hello,

Can anyone share me links with newest E-sys and other needed files? Also token (if needed)?

Thank you!


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

bloodfia said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone share me links with newest E-sys and other needed files? Also token (if needed)?
> 
> Thank you!


Send pm


----------



## blue0val4life (Jan 30, 2021)

Wojti77 said:


> Send pm


 Can I get a PM with the same details  F10 here.


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

blue0val4life said:


> Can I get a PM with the same details  F10 here.


Sent pm


----------



## meister2 (Jan 27, 2021)

hi, please link to the G20 "support package", thanks


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

meister2 said:


> hi, please link to the G20 "support package", thanks


Sent PM


----------



## v966732 (Feb 2, 2021)

Could I please have the link for the latest E-Sys and psdzdata for G31 530xd 2019 model.
Many Thanks


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

v966732 said:


> Could I please have the link for the latest E-Sys and psdzdata for G31 530xd 2019 model.
> Many Thanks


Sent pm


----------



## Samtw (Feb 2, 2021)

Could I please have the link for the latest E-Sys and psdzdata for G20 330i 2019 model.
Many Thanks


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Samtw said:


> Could I please have the link for the latest E-Sys and psdzdata for G20 330i 2019 model.
> Many Thanks



Esys the newest








17.94 GB folder on MEGA


26 files and 5 subfolders




mega.nz





Blp + sdp









File folder on MEGA







mega.nz


----------



## Hanzzzz (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello, im also searching for latest working Esys + Token Generator. G31 xdrive 3.0d
How can i modify Carplay Fullscreen? Also with esys? 

Thank you


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

328i BMW said:


> Good evening I need a psdzdata launcher for bmw f30 I want to change radio frequencies to European ones Thank you


Sent pm


----------



## geldes (Feb 13, 2021)

Good evening (from Europe),
I installed E-Sys 3.27 and want to code my F10 from November 2013. Do I necessarily need the Pro Launcher 3.x or is 2.8 sufficient? thx a lot


----------



## s1m0ntune (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi!
Is the possible to have all the links for programing a f11 with cic?


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

s1m0ntune said:


> Hi!
> Is the possible to have all the links for programing a f11 with cic?


Send pm


----------



## geldes (Feb 13, 2021)

geldes said:


> Good evening (from Europe),
> I installed E-Sys 3.27 and want to code my F10 from November 2013. Do I necessarily need the Pro Launcher 3.x or is 2.8 sufficient? thx a lot


@Wojti77 can U also help me pls? Thx a lot


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

geldes said:


> Good evening (from Europe),
> I installed E-Sys 3.27 and want to code my F10 from November 2013. Do I necessarily need the Pro Launcher 3.x or is 2.8 sufficient? thx a lot


Sent pm


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

Is there any functional benefit to 3.35 over 3.27 for coding? Can 3.27 code G series cars?


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Unspec said:


> Is there any functional benefit to 3.35 over 3.27 for coding? Can 3.27 code G series cars?


No, unfortunately not


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

Wojti77 said:


> No, unfortunately not


Got it. I'm guessing I need 3.3x or higher to code the G series cars?

For F series and below, 3.27 is perfectly fine right? No real benefit to getting 3.3x+?


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Unspec said:


> Got it. I'm guessing I need 3.3x or higher to code the G series cars?
> 
> For F series and below, 3.27 is perfectly fine right? No real benefit to getting 3.3x+?


Sent PM


----------



## KamazasF30 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hello, want to flash my F30 328i LCI 2016 NBT EVO ID4 to ID5/6 to use screen mirroring feature with my android phone. Can anyone help me with the files and information? I have a some coding knowledge and Bimmerlink, Bimmercode with VGate adapter, and Esys with BMW to enthernet adapter. 
Thanks


----------



## freak845 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hello from Germany..!
i would like to code my f36 and g20, i guess i need 3.35..would be great to receive some help with the files..
Thanks a lot ;-)


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

freak845 said:


> Hello from Germany..!
> i would like to code my f36 and g20, i guess i need 3.35..would be great to receive some help with the files..
> Thanks a lot ;-)


Sent pm


----------



## daveb405 (Apr 18, 2018)

Could I have the latest esys and pszdata link? Thanks!


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

daveb405 said:


> Could I have the latest esys and pszdata link? Thanks!


Sent pm


----------



## colinshocks (Feb 20, 2021)

Looking for latest light version if anyone can help please?
(F30 330e)


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

colinshocks said:


> Looking for latest light version if anyone can help please?
> (F30 330e)


Sent pm


----------



## kylelll (Feb 21, 2021)

Could I have the latest esys and pszdata link


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

kylelll said:


> Could I have the latest esys and pszdata link


Sent pm


----------



## tonna (Feb 21, 2021)

Can I have the latest esys and pszdata link as well? Thanks !


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

tonna said:


> Can I have the latest esys and pszdata link as well? Thanks !


Sent pm


----------



## bassman80 (Feb 21, 2021)

Got all the other files - How can I get the pro launcher v3?


----------



## JuanjoVictoria (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi Wojti77, I already sent you a PM

thanks in advance


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

JuanjoVictoria said:


> Hi Wojti77, I already sent you a PM
> 
> thanks in advance


Sent pm


----------



## mickey0624 (Jan 8, 2020)

Did anyone know how to contact tokenmaster? cause I'm using E-sys 3.33.4 need Pro Launcher 3.4.x 
I've already mail to the master, but no response.


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

mickey0624 said:


> Did anyone know how to contact tokenmaster? cause I'm using E-sys 3.33.4 need Pro Launcher 3.4.x
> I've already mail to the master, but no response.


Why you need 3.33.or 3.34? Do you have G series?


----------



## mickey0624 (Jan 8, 2020)

Wojti77 said:


> Why you need 3.33.or 3.34? Do you have G series?


Because I'd like to FDL code my MINI Digital Cluster (6WB).
The e-sys I'm using now can't recognize the cluster ECU (KOMBI)


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

mickey0624 said:


> Because I'd like to FDL code my MINI Digital Cluster (6WB).
> The e-sys I'm using now can't recognize the cluster ECU (KOMBI)


What is your esys, what is your car, year?
Psdzdata the newest, I understand


----------



## mickey0624 (Jan 8, 2020)

Wojti77 said:


> What is your esys, what is your car, year?
> Psdzdata the newest, I understand


I'm using e-sys 3.30.1 and it can VO and FDL code other ecu, but can't FDL code KOMBI only.
I use the full psdzdata F056_20_07_532_V_004_000_001


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

mickey0624 said:


> I'm using e-sys 3.30.1 and it can VO and FDL code other ecu, but can't FDL code KOMBI only.
> I use the full psdzdata F056_20_07_532_V_004_000_001


Maybe kombi cafd is broken 
I have 3.36 I can check by team viewer vpn where is problem


----------



## mickey0624 (Jan 8, 2020)

Wojti77 said:


> Maybe kombi cafd is broken
> I have 3.36 I can check by team viewer vpn where is problem


Hi Thanks for helping.
Because my friend use EsysX that he can code my KOMBI, so I'm thinking my e-sys or launcher did not support this new KOMBI ecu


----------



## johnyb62 (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi, headunit (9281517-01) has died on my 2012 F30 so need to code a replacement unit. I've managed to source E-Sys 3.30.1 + E-Sys Launcher PRO v2.8.1, and separately PSdZData_Lite_v4.26.22 (which shows as 5.04.02-2017-06-23T from within ESys Info?) now just waiting for my ENET cable to arrive. Could anyone point me to any guide on how I can code the new unit please? Any guides on how to use ESys would be much appreciated.


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

johnyb62 said:


> Hi, headunit (9281517-01) has died on my 2012 F30 so need to code a replacement unit. I've managed to source E-Sys 3.30.1 + E-Sys Launcher PRO v2.8.1, and separately PSdZData_Lite_v4.26.22 (which shows as 5.04.02-2017-06-23T from within ESys Info?) now just waiting for my ENET cable to arrive. Could anyone point me to any guide on how I can code the new unit please? Any guides on how to use ESys would be much appreciated.


What means dead, is blue screen? Like on the photo?


----------



## johnyb62 (Feb 23, 2021)

Wojti77 said:


> What means dead, is blue screen? Like on the photo?


Ah right. It boots to the BMW logo and stays there for couple of mins before black screen & repeat. The radio still plays and can turn it up / down. Apparently most likely a hardware fault. Local BMW specialist advised going to a main dealer for a software update to see if that fixes it, but that's more expensive than buying a second hand unit & coding


----------



## johnyb62 (Feb 23, 2021)

johnyb62 said:


> Hi, headunit (9281517-01) has died on my 2012 F30 so need to code a replacement unit. I've managed to source E-Sys 3.30.1 + E-Sys Launcher PRO v2.8.1, and separately PSdZData_Lite_v4.26.22 (which shows as 5.04.02-2017-06-23T from within ESys Info?) now just waiting for my ENET cable to arrive. Could anyone point me to any guide on how I can code the new unit please? Any guides on how to use ESys would be much appreciated.


OK so the ENET cable arrived today, and E-Sys is working. Found a guide on backing up cars configuration files (FA/SVT/CAFD/I-Step). So could really use some advise on how I'd go about coding the new unit. Thanks.


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

johnyb62 said:


> OK so the ENET cable arrived today, and E-Sys is working. Found a guide on backing up cars configuration files (FA/SVT/CAFD/I-Step). So could really use some advise on how I'd go about coding the new unit. Thanks.


Sent photo from esys unit navi.


----------



## johnyb62 (Feb 23, 2021)

Wojti77 said:


> Sent photo from esys unit navi.


The new unit hasn't arrived yet, but I figured out beneath the SVT>ECU> HU_ENTRY, sub entry with green icon next to it - I was able to right click and select 'Code'. Looks like the process completed, headunit is still stuck on BMW logo so guess its safe to assume its a hardware issues (unless it needs reflashing, not sure how I'd do this or brave enought) Copy of the output below if thats of any use....




Spoiler



Caf's suchen
Tal wird generiert
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

Read SVT before TAL execution started.
Read SVT before TAL execution finished.

TAL execution started.
ExecutionID=2021/02/24-16:22:07.216
[] prepareTALExecution started [PROGRESS]
[] prepareTALExecution finished [PROGRESS]
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started [PROGRESS]
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished [PROGRESS]
[HU_ENTRY - 63] prepareECUforCoding started [PROGRESS]
[HU_ENTRY - 63] prepareECUforCoding finished [PROGRESS]
[HU_ENTRY - 63] authenticateECUforCoding started [PROGRESS]
[HU_ENTRY - 63] authenticateECUforCoding finished [PROGRESS]
[HU_ENTRY - 63 - cafd_000000f9-007_009_009] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA started [TRANSACTION]
[HU_ENTRY - 63 - cafd_000000f9-007_009_009] Transaction type: cdDeploy; Message: TA finished [TRANSACTION]
[HU_ENTRY - 63] finalizeECUCoding started [PROGRESS]
[HU_ENTRY - 63] finalizeECUCoding finished [PROGRESS]
[] finalizeVehicleCoding started [PROGRESS]
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished [PROGRESS]
[] finalizeTALExecution started [PROGRESS]
[] finalizeTALExecution finished [PROGRESS]
TAL execution finished [TAL_EXECUTION_FINISHED]
TAL-Execution finished with status: "Finished". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "12s". [C206]

Read SVT after TAL execution started.
Read SVT after TAL execution finished.
MSM update: Read current SVT. [C194]
MSM update started. [C215]
MCDDiagService<id=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET> [DIAGSERVICE]
MCDDiagService<id=398649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_ENTRY_63_ETHERNET> [DIAGSERVICE]
MCDDiagService<id=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET> [DIAGSERVICE]
MCDDiagService<id=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET> [DIAGSERVICE]
MCDDiagService<id=398649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_ENTRY_63_ETHERNET> [DIAGSERVICE]
MCDDiagService<id=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET> [DIAGSERVICE]
MSM update finished. [C216]
VCM Update: Write FA to VCM. [C188]
VCM Update: Write FP to VCM. [C190]
VCM Update: Read current SVT. [C191]
VCM Update: Check current SVT with TAL. [C192]
VCM Update: Write target SVT. [C193]
VCM Update: Write FA to backup. [C189]
VCM Update: finished. [C195]
Abarbeitung beendet


----------



## Rflerch (Feb 24, 2021)

Could I please have also the link for the latest E-Sys and psdzdata for F10 535d 2014 model?
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rflerch said:


> Could I please have also the link for the latest E-Sys and psdzdata for F10 535d 2014 model?
> Thanks in advance!!!


Sent pm


----------



## Rflerch (Feb 24, 2021)

Thank you so much


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

ladra said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I request a link for Esys?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


The link is in the post #1,



Almaretto said:


> *2. Software Installation*:
> 
> *NOTE*: Links never change. Latest versions always found below.
> 
> ...


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

Adalbert said:


> Sent pm


Thank you. Hopefully will hear back soon.


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

gugin said:


> TokenMaster has been out of action for many months. I would not hold my breath for his response. You are much better off buying EsysX. After you pay, the developer usually gets you a license next day.


Hrm.... that's not encouraging....


----------



## jerid167 (Jul 24, 2018)

New to coding the G series here I just bought a G22 M440i last month and when esys 3.27.1, launcher pro 2.8.2.162
and psdzlite 4.28.21. when in esys it says it cannot find the files needed to code most ECU i can get in a few but most say CAFD file missing


----------



## rulo (Sep 9, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.



Hi Shawn,

Can I get a link for E-Sys, Launcher and PSDZData lite?

This is for a 2019 g20

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rulo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I get a link for E-Sys, Launcher and PSDZData lite?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ysbag (Mar 19, 2021)

If tokemaster is inactive, as it's mentioned a few posts earlier, then I would appreciate a link to the Launcher as well.

Thanks.

edit: thanks for the quick PM dragosv6!


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

Adalbert said:


> Sent pm


Wasn't sure if above PM sent is to me or try to contact tokenmaster.

But if i could also please have the link to the Launcher Pro 3.x, i would appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert (Mar 1, 2021)

gixxer said:


> Wasn't sure if above PM sent is to me or try to contact tokenmaster.
> 
> But if i could also please have the link to the Launcher Pro 3.x, i would appreciate it. Thank you.


I using esysx, I really good, order this


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

dragosv6 said:


> There is no 3.x launcher free. There is one but it’s not working. Only 3.7 is available and is not free


Okay, thanks. So i paid (donated) to tokenmaster $60 for 3.7 version of Launcher Pro.

How do i obtain the available 3.7 version of Launcher Pro?

I guess now the payment has gone to a deadend?

I don't mind the donation since that was easy decision for me.


----------



## gixxer (Oct 18, 2004)

Adalbert said:


> I using esysx, I really good, order this


Okay, so did some online searching on esysx, and found this nice post here,









ESYS Launcher PRO 3.7.0.315


life time licence pm me




www.bimmerfest.com





So, is the one to get is the pointer in that post? This one to get?









EsysX Standard | Software







esysx.com





My current application is with G01 X3 coding and flashing. And probably down the road with newer models and firmware's.

I still have my hopes on obtaining Launcher Pro 3.7 but if the above post is saying anything is, Launcher Pro 3.7 with lack of support would not be suitable on newer models and latest firmware's due to following. I suppose if my application was also includes older models and firmware's then probably outdated CAFD mapping is not that big of an issue.

_*Without Developer support to maintain and update CAFD Mapping, Launcher PRO becomes less useful as each day passes. Current CAFD Mapping is already outdated, and lagging CAFD Mapping in E-SysX.*_


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gixxer said:


> Okay, so did some online searching on esysx, and found this nice post here,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get E-SysX. Even Launcher 3.7 Pro has now become outdated as it was released over a year ago with no updates.


----------



## H.alyasin (Mar 24, 2021)

hi can you please send me E-SYSX Full version


----------



## chchbb (Mar 24, 2021)

Can I have the latest psdzdata please thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chchbb said:


> Can I have the latest psdzdata please thanks


PM sent.


----------



## sequel95 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Shawn, I have a '14 F30 and am looking to update to new battery installation. I have an old E-SYS but should probably update. Also, any cord standard you would recommend? Thank you much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sequel95 said:


> Hi Shawn, I have a '14 F30 and am looking to update to new battery installation. I have an old E-SYS but should probably update. Also, any cord standard you would recommend? Thank you much.


You need ISTA or Tool32 for Battery Registration and ENET Cable.


----------



## sequel95 (Jan 18, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need ISTA or Tool32 for Battery Registration and ENET Cable.


Thank you Shawn. I will begin the search for them. Much appreciated!


----------



## redlineK4 (Mar 24, 2021)

I'd be interested in latest PSdZData data in order to program my 2016 M140i to the latest I-Step via E-Net cable. Cheers.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

redlineK4 said:


> I'd be interested in latest PSdZData data in order to program my 2016 M140i to the latest I-Step via E-Net cable. Cheers.


PM sent.


----------



## grgclx (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello,
Can I please get latest psdzdata in order to program my2020 G20 via E-Net cable?

Many thanks!


----------



## theseal666 (Mar 25, 2021)

oooi, I am looking for latest psdzdaten, preferebly the light version.. anyone who can help/point me in the right direction.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

grgclx said:


> Hello,
> Can I please get latest psdzdata in order to program my2020 G20 via E-Net cable?
> 
> Many thanks!





theseal666 said:


> oooi, I am looking for latest psdzdaten, preferebly the light version.. anyone who can help/point me in the right direction.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


PM's sent.


----------



## theseal666 (Mar 25, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Mille Grazie!


----------



## Cattanach12 (Mar 27, 2021)

I have a 2019 m240i 
Looking to fit cruise control, I have fitted the switch and coded using genuine ISTA but it faults when I try to set speed. Is ESYS the answer? If so where do I download?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi, 

Pls could I get latest link for esys and psdz lite? Want to try code my F40. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akz_g said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pls could I get latest link for esys and psdz lite? Want to try code my F40. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## tommygloves (Dec 22, 2018)

Looking for the latest software links need to code a '17 G30. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tommygloves said:


> Looking for the latest software links need to code a '17 G30. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Hetr (Dec 11, 2019)

Anyone can help with getting Esys running without a VM where clock is winded back? Trying to do some basic coding on an older F11 but cant find a valid token or a working link for token buster sw anywhere. Any help is much appriciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

All you need is here:

From TokenMaster's Blog:
_UPDATE: 06/20/2020 - Uninstall the old version, download and reinstall the new, repackaged version and the updated BFU_XODE.EST
Posted by TokenMaster at 6:16 PM​_Links are there:

E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2???


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if I can code '21 F40 with Esys 3.27.1? Or should I use EsysX? If the latter, are there instructions available or is the process same as esys? 

Thanks!


----------



## flyingjules (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi, how can i download the launcher pro? This link only forwards me to the tokenmaster website but where can I download it?
Thanks & Best regards


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

Does anyone no what category I should use for a F40? its not covered in these instructions below..

TE: F001 psdzdata covers: F001/F002/F003/F004/F007/RR04/RR05/RR06 (5-Series GT is an F07 NOT an F10) F010 psdzdata covers: F005/F006/F010/F011/F012/F013/F018 F020 psdzdata covers: F020/F021/F022/F023/F030/F031/F032/F033/F034/F035/F036/F080/F082/F083/F087/F088 F025 psdzdata covers: F015/F016/F025/F026/F085/F086 F056 psdzdata covers: F039/F045/F046/F047/F048/F049/F052/F054/F055/F056/F057/F060


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akz_g said:


> Does anyone know if I can code '21 F40 with Esys 3.27.1? Or should I use EsysX? If the latter, are there instructions available or is the process same as esys?
> 
> Thanks!


Use E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.,2.. If any ECU CAFD is not mapped, then you will need E-SysX.



akz_g said:


> Does anyone no what category I should use for a F40? its not covered in these instructions below..
> 
> TE: F001 psdzdata covers: F001/F002/F003/F004/F007/RR04/RR05/RR06 (5-Series GT is an F07 NOT an F10) F010 psdzdata covers: F005/F006/F010/F011/F012/F013/F018 F020 psdzdata covers: F020/F021/F022/F023/F030/F031/F032/F033/F034/F035/F036/F080/F082/F083/F087/F088 F025 psdzdata covers: F015/F016/F025/F026/F085/F086 F056 psdzdata covers: F039/F045/F046/F047/F048/F049/F052/F054/F055/F056/F057/F060


S18A
*F040*/F042/F044/F091/F092/F093/F095/F096/G005/G006/G007/G009/G014/G015/G016/G018/G020/G021/G022/G023/G024/G026/G028/G029/G042/G080/G082/G083/G087


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flyingjules said:


> Hi, how can i download the launcher pro? This link only forwards me to the tokenmaster website but where can I download it?
> Thanks & Best regards


From TokenMaster's Blog:
_UPDATE: 06/20/2020 - Uninstall the old version, download and reinstall the new, repackaged version and the updated BFU_XODE.EST
Posted by TokenMaster at 6:16 PM​_Links are there:

E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2???

You cant get Launcher Pro 3.x.. If Pro 2.8.2. does not work, you will need E-SysX.


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> From TokenMaster's Blog:
> 
> _UPDATE: 06/20/2020 - Uninstall the old version, download and reinstall the new, repackaged version and the updated BFU_XODE.EST_​
> _Posted by TokenMaster at 6:16 PM_​Links are there:
> ...


Sorry for probably a noob question! So my current setup is esys 3.27.1 and esys launcher premium 2.8.2.155.. Do I simply uninstall launcher premium and replace with launcher pro as per link and instructions above? Just abit confused as the versioning looks very similar.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akz_g said:


> Sorry for probably a noob question! So my current setup is esys 3.27.1 and esys launcher premium 2.8.2.155.. Do I simply uninstall launcher premium and replace with launcher pro as per link and instructions above? Just abit confused as the versioning looks very similar.
> 
> Thanks


Yes.


----------



## pascaldal (Apr 5, 2021)

Hello,

I have problem of airbag blinking light after ACSM ecu upgraded. It seem I need eDiaBase Tools with lastest ACSM5.prg, 
Where can I found it please ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pascaldal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have problem of airbag blinking light after ACSM ecu upgraded. It seem I need eDiaBase Tools with lastest ACSM5.prg,
> Where can I found it please ?


PM sent.


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

So I hooked up Esys to my F40 for the first time. Managed to connect successfully. I followed the normal coding process that I've done for my F22 but it seems some things were different. I was searching for 2 items; ASD and VIM..Trying to achieve sporty setting in ASD menu and VIM. However the folders didn't have the name, just numbers so im not sure where to look for my settings to change. Is this some sort of mapping missing ? Screenshots below:

















Am I doings something wrong? Am I looking in the wrong place?

Any advise will be very much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akz_g said:


> So I hooked up Esys to my F40 for the first time. Managed to connect successfully. I followed the normal coding process that I've done for my F22 but it seems some things were different. I was searching for 2 items; ASD and VIM..Trying to achieve sporty setting in ASD menu and VIM. However the folders didn't have the name, just numbers so im not sure where to look for my settings to change. Is this some sort of mapping missing ? Screenshots below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Caploni (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello ,
I’m looking for ista at specific 4.10 version . Does any have such to share ?
Many Thanks 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Bimmerfest


----------



## wo66 (Apr 26, 2020)

Could I please request access to the latest psdzdata in order to program my 2019 G30? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wo66 said:


> Could I please request access to the latest psdzdata in order to program my 2019 G30? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ericsskyline (Mar 29, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi shawn, i have the 2018 x5 with drivers assistance package, not the plus. it does not stop the car in case of traffic jam, just gives me a visual warning on the hud, my question , is there way way to have it warn me sooner and with sound warning too? Thanks much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ericsskyline said:


> Hi shawn, i have the 2018 x5 with drivers assistance package, not the plus. it does not stop the car in case of traffic jam, just gives me a visual warning on the hud, my question , is there way way to have it warn me sooner and with sound warning too? Thanks much


Looks like your same post on Bimmerpost was answered:






BMW X5 and X6 Forum (F15/F16) - View Single Post - BMW Coding Thread


Forum for BMW 1-Series 3-Series 5-Series 7-Series M3 M5 M6 Z4 X1 X3 X5 X6 Z2 Z4 325i 330i 335i 535i 550i 755i BMW Forums



f15.bimmerpost.com


----------



## juju00799 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi all,

I've send an email to fxxtokenmaster to have a new license to launcher pro but i haven't answer. Anyone know if he is ok ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

juju00799 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've send an email to fxxtokenmaster to have a new license to launcher pro but i haven't answer. Anyone know if he is ok ?


He has been gone for a year now.

You need to look at switching to ESysX:









EsysX Standard | Software







esysx.com


----------



## juju00799 (Apr 3, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Hi has been gone for a year now.
> 
> You need to look at switching to ESysX:
> 
> ...


Ok, not to bad i hope...

Thanks Shawn !


----------



## Cube (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm back after several years of absence, with a Mini Countryman F60 my 2019.
I coded the car when I bought it, but now I would like to modify some things that seem to no longer work as before after an update in BMW.
I tried to do something but I have a problem probably due to old psdzdata (4.27.31). Where can I find the latest?

Anyway, the error occurs when I try to read coding data on any ecu, for example this one comes from ACSM2 CAFD_000011AB_007_003_010 Fehler:
File for "cafd_000011ab_007_003_010" not found! [C012]

thanks and best

Luca


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, good luck with it.


Cube said:


> Hi all,
> I'm back after several years of absence, with a Mini Countryman F60 my 2019.
> I coded the car when I bought it, but now I would like to modify some things that seem to no longer work as before after an update in BMW.
> I tried to do something but I have a problem probably due to old psdzdata (4.27.31). Where can I find the latest?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Cube (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you so much
Tomorrow I'll try again

gnite


----------



## Cube (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello everybody
Ok, now I can read, but not write







Anyone have any ideas?
E-Sys 3.28.1 and 3.30.1
PSdZData 4.28.41
Launcher Pro 2.8.1.155

Thanks


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

Cube said:


> Hello everybody
> Ok, now I can read, but not write
> View attachment 1028929
> Anyone have any ideas?
> ...


Edit: See below


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cube said:


> Hello everybody
> Ok, now I can read, but not write Anyone have any ideas?
> E-Sys 3.28.1 and 3.30.1
> PSdZData 4.28.41
> ...


You need to expand "Ausgelesen", and then you can edit the FDL Code:"


----------



## jahaa (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello im trying to code FRM (remove turn signals from always being on) but i don't get any function names. Im using esysplus launcher. Does anyone know whats wrong?


----------



## jahaa (Sep 6, 2013)

FIXED, used a different launcher and it works fine.


----------



## zerofox (Jun 5, 2018)

please, i need to code my G30 320. can i have last psdzdata and witch connect target should i use?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mafatbhai said:


> Shawn,
> Can i get the latest PZD file. I am helping code a F15 2018 version. Also how do i get access to ProLauncher. ? TokenMaster at [email protected] seems MIA. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## LJM320 (May 27, 2021)

Hi Shawn, can i get pszdata lite newest ?

cafd_00000794-018_070_005 was not found and Failed to get CAF for SWE "swfl_0000155e-018_120_010".

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LJM320 said:


> Hi Shawn, can i get pszdata lite newest ?
> 
> cafd_00000794-018_070_005 was not found and Failed to get CAF for SWE "swfl_0000155e-018_120_010".
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## xdaimonesx (May 24, 2021)

Hello Shawn,
can You please send me a link to the latest full Psdzdata? I own a 2014 355i xdrive
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xdaimonesx said:


> Hello Shawn,
> can You please send me a link to the latest full Psdzdata? I own a 2014 355i xdrive
> Thanks


Asked and answered:









Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series - PSdZData FULL Requests...


Hello Shawn, Can you please send me a link to the PSdZData_Full ? Thanks in advance!




www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## xdaimonesx (May 24, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Asked and answered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your a Hero! Thanks again


----------



## okiiish (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi,

Where can i find de latest e-sys and psdz lite? I want to code my motorcycle BMW S1000RR 2020. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

okiiish said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where can i find de latest e-sys and psdz lite? I want to code my motorcycle BMW S1000RR 2020. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Kit Fox (Jun 4, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello, I too am interested in getting back into coding. I did my dad's F30 but now I got my own F15 and my e-sys seems to be out of date, I'd like to start with a new e-sys and psdz lite since I'm worried my old one is messed up, can you please share info on getting the new one? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kit Fox said:


> Hello, I too am interested in getting back into coding. I did my dad's F30 but now I got my own F15 and my e-sys seems to be out of date, I'd like to start with a new e-sys and psdz lite since I'm worried my old one is messed up, can you please share info on getting the new one? Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## hft478 (Jun 9, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hey Shawn, would you mind sending me the info/links as well? Thx in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hft478 said:


> Hey Shawn, would you mind sending me the info/links as well? Thx in advance


PM sent.


----------



## luke2230 (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi Shawn: allow me to jump on the bandwagon...having similar issues with an out-of-date e-sys for an F15. Would you mind sending me the latest info and links? Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

luke2230 said:


> Hi Shawn: allow me to jump on the bandwagon...having similar issues with an out-of-date e-sys for an F15. Would you mind sending me the latest info and links? Thank you for your assistance.


PM sent.


----------



## DavidMulhall (Oct 5, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello Shawn, I want to code an f10, have E-Sys 3.27.1, can you send a link for the latest info - Launcher and Psdz files?

Thank you,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DavidMulhall said:


> Hello Shawn, I want to code an f10, have E-Sys 3.27.1, can you send a link for the latest info - Launcher and Psdz files?
> 
> Thank you,


PM sent.


----------



## bgroff28 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hello Shawn, I am having issues with esys too, can you please send me the lastest links too?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bgroff28 said:


> Hello Shawn, I am having issues with esys too, can you please send me the lastest links too?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## akz_g (Mar 6, 2015)

Could i get the latest PSDZ data please? I think thats what I need, I get the following error:









thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akz_g said:


> Could i get the latest PSDZ data please? I think thats what I need, I get the following error:
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## JoeDoe2021 (Jun 27, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Option 2 was all USB.


Blame me for not reading thoroughly !!!


----------



## tester00 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Shawn, i need please the links for the latest PSDZDATA. many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tester00 said:


> Hi Shawn, i need please the links for the latest PSDZDATA. many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Agent001 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi Shawn, can I get latest e-sys + launcher + psdzdata links, for a G11 7 series. Lost my previous laptop 😩


----------



## DAVservice (Mar 11, 2018)

Подскажите пожалуйста, в каком параметре можно закодировать противотуманные фары, чтобы они после запуска двигателя автоматически включались постоянно? G07


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Agent001 said:


> Hi Shawn, can I get latest e-sys + launcher + psdzdata links, for a G11 7 series. Lost my previous laptop 😩


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DAVservice said:


> Подскажите пожалуйста, в каком параметре можно закодировать противотуманные фары, чтобы они после запуска двигателя автоматически включались постоянно? G07


I do not know FDL Code for Fog Lights Defaulting to On.


----------



## DAVservice (Mar 11, 2018)

Спасибо. Буду признателен за любую информацию


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DAVservice said:


> Спасибо. Буду признателен за любую информацию


PM sent.


----------



## dan1e1 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi, newbie to the forum here but the owner of various 3 series cars since 2003 and now moved to an X3 G01. Reasonably experienced with coding using Bimmercode in both normal and expert mode but looking to obtain a copy of the latest ESYS software, psdzdata and Esys Launcher Pro or EsysX for personal coding projects on the X3. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kostas_JP120 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi, newbie in coding here trying to setup the software - downloaded the PSdZData_Lite_v4.29.31 but it is asking for a password to unzip....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dan1e1 said:


> Hi, newbie to the forum here but the owner of various 3 series cars since 2003 and now moved to an X3 G01. Reasonably experienced with coding using Bimmercode in both normal and expert mode but looking to obtain a copy of the latest ESYS software, psdzdata and Esys Launcher Pro or EsysX for personal coding projects on the X3. Any help would be appreciated.





Kostas_JP120 said:


> Hi, newbie in coding here trying to setup the software - downloaded the PSdZData_Lite_v4.29.31 but it is asking for a password to unzip....


PM's sent.


----------



## dan1e1 (Jul 7, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Thanks shawnsheridan


----------



## k67_213 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi, Shawn may i get the latest PSDZDATA. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

k67_213 said:


> Hi, Shawn may i get the latest PSDZDATA. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## k67_213 (Jul 7, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


thanks shawn!


----------



## BestPersonYouKnow (Jul 4, 2021)

Hello Shawn,

Could I please get ISTA+?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BestPersonYouKnow said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could I please get ISTA+?
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry, I cannot help with ISTA. Thread is for coding software. ISTA is Diagnosis and Programming.


----------



## k.soylu88 (Jul 6, 2021)

Hello shawn can i get the software for my f34 330 of 2014 thanks

Verstuurd vanaf mijn M2007J3SG met Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

k.soylu88 said:


> Hello shawn can i get the software for my f34 330 of 2014 thanks
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn M2007J3SG met Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## gldiana (Jul 23, 2021)

Hallo.
Plz I also need PSDZDATA . Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KRVB said:


> Dear Shawn, I am new here and I have taken delivery on a a new G21 - 330d xdrive (WBA6N51) 10 days ago.
> 
> I have EsysX / ESYS 3.33.4 / psdzdata 4.22.14 lite up and running on my Laptop. Is this a sufficient setup for most recent codings? I suspect I need a newer version because the system version of my car dates to November 2020.
> 
> ...


Maybe, maybe not. Unless you have "Missing CAFD" error reading ECU, then you do not need updated PSdZData. PM sent.


----------



## KRVB (Jul 23, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Unless you have "Missing CAFD" error reading ECU, then you do not need updated PSdZData. PM sent.


Thank you very much Shawn. My setup had in fact missing CAFD errors showing after reading the ECU. With the new PSdZdata I don‘t get errors anymore. You are the man. Thx a lot 👍👍 This opens the door now for some coding ….

Because my car has only 9 hours on the clock, I wanted to unlock the VMAX before it turns to 10 hours. However, I can‘t seem to find the relevant area in DME / CAFD section. What a shame that close to the finish line 😌


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Shawn,

May I ask if you have the link for PSdZData 4.30.3X Lite?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fhinfo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I ask if you have the link for PSdZData 4.30.3X Lite?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## supercati (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello Shawn,
I have ISTA+, but I would like to use it now with a BMW Motorrad (2019). What's the latest working version of full PSdZData I need to download?
Do I need to re-install everything, or can the PSdZData be updated?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

supercati said:


> Hello Shawn,
> I have ISTA+, but I would like to use it now with a BMW Motorrad (2019). What's the latest working version of full PSdZData I need to download?
> Do I need to re-install everything, or can the PSdZData be updated?


Latest is v.4.30.33_PSdZData. PSdZData is ripped from ISTA for use with E-Sys. I have no idea if backfeeding into older ISTA version will work. I am inclined to think ISTA will need additional newer files to support the newer PSdzData.


----------



## mazemyth (Jul 9, 2021)

Thanks Shawn for the files. Esys 3.33.4 w/ launcher

Now I have an issue with missing the CAFD file for my AAB after installing trailer hitch module. I can FDL code things just fine w/ esys but I added k235 to HO wort folder and then wrote FA file to ECU and coded all ECUs with VO coding (I think). I can’t detect caf for SWE. I searched for the file info listed in another chat and wonder if I need full psdzata, as I have light version. 4.30.12. I must be doing something wrong or missing a file.
Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks 

2017 f15 x5 35d


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mazemyth said:


> Thanks Shawn for the files. Esys 3.33.4 w/ launcher
> 
> Now I have an issue with missing the CAFD file for my AAB after installing trailer hitch module. I can FDL code things just fine w/ esys but I added k235 to HO wort folder and then wrote FA file to ECU and coded all ECUs with VO coding (I think). I can’t detect caf for SWE. I searched for the file info listed in another chat and wonder if I need full psdzata, as I have light version. 4.30.12. I must be doing something wrong or missing a file.
> Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks
> ...


Full is needed ONLY for Flashing. Full has no additional CAFD files then Lite does. 

What do you mean you cant Detect CAFD? What happens?


----------



## mazemyth (Jul 9, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Full is needed ONLY for Flashing. Full has no additional CAFD files then Lite does.
> 
> What do you mean you cant Detect CAFD? What happens?


there is no CAFD file showing under AAB module to code / make green light. The detect CAF for SWE option is greyed out, as well.
I read FA file from car and it shows the k235 under ho-wort but the warning is still there for trailer hitch issue.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mazemyth said:


> there is no CAFD file showing under AAB module to code / make green light. The detect CAF for SWE option is greeted out, as well.
> I read FA file from car and it shows the k235 under ho-wort but the warning is still there for trailer hitch issue.


I assume you mean AAG not AAB.

Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher. If you use E-Sys 3.34, highlight AAG ECU, then Detect CAF for SWE should NOT be greyed out.


----------



## mazemyth (Jul 9, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> I assume you mean AAG not AAB.
> 
> Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher. If you use E-Sys 3.34, highlight AAG ECU, then Detect CAF for SWE should NOT be greyed out.


Yes. AAG. 
Thanks I’ll try again and post what I find


----------



## mazemyth (Jul 9, 2021)

@shawnsheridan Can you recommended a program to use for coding the injectors after replacing in my f15 35d? I don’t think esys does this. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mazemyth said:


> @shawnsheridan Can you recommended a program to use for coding the injectors after replacing in my f15 35d? I don’t think esys does this. Thanks


You would likely need ISTA+.


----------



## mazemyth (Jul 9, 2021)

mazemyth said:


> Yes. AAG.
> Thanks I’ll try again and post what I find


You were right. I never installed 3.33. Was running old version. 

Now I can click “detect CAF” but it gives me and error for the ECU - AAG. 

“Failed to get caf’s for SWE “swfl 000020a9-038_000_004”” 

Any idea where I can get that CAFD? Did search in folder and no hits. Thanks again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mazemyth said:


> You were right. I never installed 3.33. Was running old version.
> 
> Now I can click “detect CAF” but it gives me and error for the ECU - AAG.
> 
> ...


Means FA is wrong or psdzdata contains no CAFD for your AAG firmware version.

Set FA back to original (no K235), and see if it works.


----------



## mazemyth (Jul 9, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Means FA is wrong or psdzdata contains no CAFD for your AAG firmware version.
> 
> Set FA back to original (no K235), and see if it works.


Can I get a link to the latest launcher w/ token and launcher to ensure everything is updated? Thanks Shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mazemyth said:


> Can I get a link to the latest launcher w/ token and launcher to ensure everything is updated? Thanks Shawn


Latest Launcher PRO is only available from Developer TM direct, and he has been missing over a year, leaving Launcher PRO 2.8.2 as only Launcher Option

From TokenMaster's Blog:
_UPDATE: 06/20/2020 - Uninstall the old version, download and reinstall the new, repackaged version and the updated BFU_XODE.EST
Posted by TokenMaster at 6:16 PM​_
Links are there:

E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2???

Or use ESysX instead:









EsysX Standard | Software







esysx.com


----------



## jay137 (Jul 27, 2021)

Hey guys, i’ve owned my 2015 550i for a little over a year now. i’m new to the site, i was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction to be able to get set up. I want to be able to code automatic highbeams and more into my car. thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jay137 said:


> Hey guys, i’ve owned my 2015 550i for a little over a year now. i’m new to the site, i was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction to be able to get set up. I want to be able to code automatic highbeams and more into my car. thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delebru said:


> Are there any newer psdzdata versions? The original post only has 4.30.41 and 4.30.12. I'm looking for all files and launcher to code a 2016 LCI F30.


Latest psdzdata is v.4.30.41. PM sent.


----------



## delebru (Aug 9, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Latest psdzdata is v.4.30.41. PM sent.











So fast! Thanks man, really apreciate it!


----------



## darkstonegrey (Aug 11, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Latest psdzdata is v.4.30.41. PM sent.


 Hi Shawn, please could I request the latest psdzdata for 2013 F10?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

darkstonegrey said:


> Hi Shawn, please could I request the latest psdzdata for 2013 F10?


PM sent,


----------



## Benyo (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi Shawn, please could I get the files for 2020 F87? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Benyo said:


> Hi Shawn, please could I get the files for 2020 F87? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Mr-Smith (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi, could I please get the files needed to code a 2019 G15 running 03/2021.50 ? I'm trying to code in steering assistance. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr-Smith said:


> Hi, could I please get the files needed to code a 2019 G15 running 03/2021.50 ? I'm trying to code in steering assistance. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## jhcx5 (Jul 24, 2013)

Could I grab a link to the latest pdzdata - thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jhcx5 said:


> Could I grab a link to the latest pdzdata - thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Jackatax (Aug 18, 2021)

hi can i please have the files to code a 2015 f22. trying to get my fsc code to use on the generator


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jackatax said:


> hi can i please have the files to code a 2015 f22. trying to get my fsc code to use on the generator


PM sent.


----------



## JKK (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello, I would need newest psdzdata`s for G31. My e-sys is 3.36.2. Could I please get link for newest files? Little bit problems for retrofit option 235 (towing hitch) for my car..... FA calculating don`t accept that code against my datas....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JKK said:


> Hello, I would need newest psdzdata`s for G31. My e-sys is 3.36.2. Could I please get link for newest files? Little bit problems for retrofit option 235 (towing hitch) for my car..... FA calculating don`t accept that code against my datas....


PM sent.


----------



## Bilbndr (Sep 16, 2014)

I just took delivery of MY2022 G05 and want to get the correct version of Esys, launcher, and psdzdata to begin coding. Can someone let me know where to download the versions I need. also is it OK to use launcher pro, or do I need the get Esysx?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bilbndr said:


> I just took delivery of MY2022 G05 and want to get the correct version of Esys, launcher, and psdzdata to begin coding. Can someone let me know where to download the versions I need. also is it OK to use launcher pro, or do I need the get Esysx?
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## D Tyler (Aug 22, 2021)

I replaced my EKPS module. Can I tried to update it with psdzdata 4.27.20 lite but that didn’t work. Do I need the full version. Updated version? 
I have 2010 550iGT (F07)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

D Tyler said:


> I replaced my EKPS module. Can I tried to update it with psdzdata 4.27.20 lite but that didn’t work. Do I need the full version. Updated version?
> I have 2010 550iGT (F07)


If you want to update (Flash) EKPS, you need PSdZData Full and for Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher:


----------



## UpstateBMW71 (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi Shawn. Received my cables and now need to try and recode my angel eyes in a 2014 FCI F10 535. Any chance you can send me the links to the latest ESYS, Launcher, and Psdzdata. I tried digging through the thread but see a o lot of the links are dead.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

UpstateBMW71 said:


> Hi Shawn. Received my cables and now need to try and recode my angel eyes in a 2014 FCI F10 535. Any chance you can send me the links to the latest ESYS, Launcher, and Psdzdata. I tried digging through the thread but see a o lot of the links are dead.


PM sent.


----------



## olagus (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi, I am pretty new here and followed the procedure to obtain launcher 3.x as described in the linked pdf on the very first page of this thread using the PayPal method. However, there was no response yet on how to download/activate launcher 3.x. Does maybe someone has a pointer on how to proceed? Many thanks for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

olagus said:


> Hi, I am pretty new here and followed the procedure to obtain launcher 3.x as described in the linked pdf on the very first page of this thread using the PayPal method. However, there was no response yet on how to download/activate launcher 3.x. Doese maybe someone has a pointer on how to proceed? Many thanks for your help.


Developer TokenMaster missing over 18 months now. You can't get 3.x.

Try PRO 2.8.2:

From TokenMaster's Blog:
_UPDATE: 06/20/2020 - Uninstall the old version, download and reinstall the new, repackaged version and the updated BFU_XODE.EST
Posted by TokenMaster at 6:16 PM​_Links are there:

E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2???


----------



## olagus (Sep 7, 2021)

Many thanks


----------



## IcemanSWE (Aug 16, 2021)

I just bought a F31 2019/05 and want to get the correct version of Esys, launcher, and psdzdata to begin coding. Can someone let me know where to download the versions I need. also is it OK to use launcher pro, or do I need the get Esysx?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IcemanSWE said:


> I just bought a F31 2019/05 and want to get the correct version of Esys, launcher, and psdzdata to begin coding. Can someone let me know where to download the versions I need. also is it OK to use launcher pro, or do I need the get Esysx?


PM sent.


----------



## simathescrub (Sep 17, 2021)

IcemanSWE said:


> I just bought a F31 2019/05 and want to get the correct version of Esys, launcher, and psdzdata to begin coding. Can someone let me know where to download the versions I need. also is it OK to use launcher pro, or do I need the get Esysx?


Same situation for me..I just bought F22 2014/09 and want to get correct versions to begin with coding.
Shawn, can you please help me out?
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

simathescrub said:


> Same situation for me..I just bought F22 2014/09 and want to get correct versions to begin with coding.
> Shawn, can you please help me out?
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Jollen (Sep 30, 2020)

Looking for latest verisions to being coding, thx in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jollen said:


> Looking for latest verisions to being coding, thx in advance.


I assume you have F/I/G Series car. PM sent.


----------



## apiskov (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey, guys, 

Is there any difference regarding the software used for coding g30? I just got a 540 and want to change some things.
I would be grateful for some assistance! Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

apiskov said:


> Hey, guys,
> 
> Is there any difference regarding the software used for coding g30? I just got a 540 and want to change some things.
> I would be grateful for some assistance! Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Chocxo_pr (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi, im pretty new here and im looking foward to get the latest softwares to be able to code my mini. Ive tried downloading in my laptop E-sys and it downloaded and installed just fine, in the other hand im having issues with the files of the Psdzdata. I don’t know im downloading it wrong or what but when its time to extract it and do what you are supposed to do with it its like the file its not the correct one or there is no app to open the file. Ive tried in my macbook pro with Parallels and a windows laptop too and got the same results.


----------



## Jonesy16 (Jul 19, 2007)

@shawnsheridan and co, for new coders is there any hope? Looks like esysx and Launcher are both out of commission. I've managed to download everything else but haven't really embarked on getting it set up since it sounds like, from reading, that not much can be done without a launcher these days. Am I reading that correctly or are we able to use an existing/older tool that doesn't require one of these developers who are now out of commission? Thanks for the support!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Chocxo_pr said:


> Hi, im pretty new here and im looking foward to get the latest softwares to be able to code my mini. Ive tried downloading in my laptop E-sys and it downloaded and installed just fine, in the other hand im having issues with the files of the Psdzdata. I don’t know im downloading it wrong or what but when its time to extract it and do what you are supposed to do with it its like the file its not the correct one or there is no app to open the file. Ive tried in my macbook pro with Parallels and a windows laptop too and got the same results.


Do NOT use Macbook. Extract psdzdata.rar file and you will have a psdzdata folder, then delete and replace the psdzdata folder in C:\Data with newly extracted one.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jonesy16 said:


> @shawnsheridan and co, for new coders is there any hope? Looks like esysx and Launcher are both out of commission. I've managed to download everything else but haven't really embarked on getting it set up since it sounds like, from reading, that not much can be done without a launcher these days. Am I reading that correctly or are we able to use an existing/older tool that doesn't require one of these developers who are now out of commission? Thanks for the support!


For Now, there is only Launcher PRO 2.8.2:

From TokenMaster's Blog:
_UPDATE: 06/20/2020 - Uninstall the old version, download and reinstall the new, repackaged version and the updated BFU_XODE.EST
Posted by TokenMaster at 6:16 PM​_Links are there:

E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2???


----------



## Abarth695 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi Shawn 
Thanks for the latest full files
Got a little confused
Can you direct me to where I place the full files once downloaded and extracted in Esys
Do I just leave them within Esys folder or are they to be put somewhere 
I tried searching within the community but for myself more confused
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Abarth695 said:


> Hi Shawn
> Thanks for the latest full files
> Got a little confused
> Can you direct me to where I place the full files once downloaded and extracted in Esys
> ...


Delete and replace psdzdata folder in C:\data with new one.


----------



## maggiethelab (Aug 13, 2015)

Dealer flashed my F30 and killed off the coding I did like 5 years ago and updated the car's software. 2014 320i, I want to get Bluetooth audio back. Starting from scratch. Can I get links to the latest esys, launcher, and psdzdata? Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maggiethelab said:


> Dealer flashed my F30 and killed off the coding I did like 5 years ago and updated the car's software. 2014 320i, I want to get Bluetooth audio back. Starting from scratch. Can I get links to the latest esys, launcher, and psdzdata? Many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## bimmerhj (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
i've a F10 from 2010 and i've retrofitted a NBT-HU. Now i want to coding that.
I'm searching the newest PSdZData, please can you send me a PM?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## arcelik (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi guys,
i have G14 M850i and i would to liek coding with esys. I have esys 3.30 with launcher pro 2.8 but if i try to read coding data, i get error " no cafd found"

What i do wrong?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arcelik said:


> Hi guys,
> i have G14 M850i and i would to liek coding with esys. I have esys 3.30 with launcher pro 2.8 but if i try to read coding data, i get error " no cafd found"
> 
> What i do wrong?


Update (delete & replace) your PSdZData with v.4.31.31_PSdZData. PM sent.


----------



## arcelik (Oct 1, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Update (delete & replace) your PSdZData with v.4.31.31_PSdZData. PM sent.


i dont need newer launcher? just the psdzdata ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arcelik said:


> i dont need newer launcher? just the psdzdata ?


Missing CAFD has nothing to do with Launcher.

That said, once you get past that using latest PSdZData, Launcher PRO 2.8.2 will likely not have call CAFD Mapping needed for a G14 M850i. Need Launcher PRO 3.x or ESysX, neither of which is currently available from their developers.


----------



## arcelik (Oct 1, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> That said, once you get past that using latest PSdZData, Launcher PRO 2.8.2 will likely not have call CAFD Mapping needed for a G14 M850i. Need Launcher PRO 3.x or ESysX, neither of which is currently available from their developers.


which is the best methode for coding g14?
i can not found newer launcher pro , i read overall about launcher pro 3.4 but i can not find


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arcelik said:


> which is the best methode for coding g14?
> i can not found newer launcher pro , i read overall about launcher pro 3.4 but i can not find


As I wrote, "Need Launcher PRO 3.x or ESysX, neither of which is currently available from their developers." 

You need someone to code it for you that has one of the newer Launchers or, PM *dayvg*:

He has working solution for FDL coding:









launcher pro 3.7 or esysx expert


can anyone tell me where to buy these stuff?




www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## elmorya (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi Shawn, can you send me please the latest full psdzdata please? I have 2017 F21. 

Is Esys 3.27.1 enough to program my HeadUnit? If I have a communication problem shown on ISTA after trying to update, and the screen is stuck on Bootloader, will ESys help me to communicate and program it?

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

elmorya said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me please the latest full psdzdata please? I have 2017 F21.
> 
> Is Esys 3.27.1 enough to program my HeadUnit? If I have a communication problem shown on ISTA after trying to update, and the screen is stuck on Bootloader, will ESys help me to communicate and program it?
> 
> Many thanks


Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher. PM sent.

I have no idea if HU can be reached with E-Sys given its current state.


----------



## sab1 (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi Shawn I did everything like the instructions and I also tested it and is conect Thank you very much
i need help how i can code which values now
i have dipped the steering wheel multifunction button in my Mini F055 i want to code the buttons and cruise control too


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sab1 said:


> Hi Shawn I did everything like the instructions and I also tested it and is conect Thank you very much
> i need help how i can code which values now
> i have dipped the steering wheel multifunction button in my Mini F055 i want to code the buttons and cruise control too


You have to use Built-in Launcher Cheat Codes or find Cheat Sheet file for F055 with codes you need.


----------



## Stefan_J (Oct 3, 2021)

@shawnsheridan 
Hi Shawnsheridan, could you tell me which version or esys and pzdata for 2016 G12 7F23 ?
Trying with esys 3.36.2 and pzdata 4.31.31 but that does not work - not showing Data even though I can connect. 
Also: I have four S15A options (I know not to use to two direct ones) but which one from the two remaining. 
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stefan_J said:


> @shawnsheridan
> Hi Shawnsheridan, could you tell me which version or esys and pzdata for 2016 G12 7F23 ?
> Trying with esys 3.36.2 and pzdata 4.31.31 but that does not work - not showing Data even though I can connect.
> Also: I have four S15A options (I know not to use to two direct ones) but which one from the two remaining.
> Thank you.p


Connection is bottom (newer one) without _DIRECT at end.

What does "not showing Data" mean? If you mean when you Edit FDL that the CAFD Data is missing (Trimmed) then your Launcher Application is no good. What Launcher Application are you using?


----------



## Stefan_J (Oct 3, 2021)

That is what I mean
using 3.7.0135

esys also shows an error something like "ecuDetail . . . missing" or something like this. Not sure what that is.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stefan_J said:


> That is what I mean
> using 3.7.0135
> 
> esys also shows an error something like "ecuDetail . . . missing" or something like this. Not sure what that is.


If you are using Launcher PRO 3.7, there should not be a mapping issue. Post picture of missing data and error message above.


----------



## Stefan_J (Oct 3, 2021)

Not at the car now - will send picture from the error lateron.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stefan_J said:


> Not at the car now - will send picture from the error lateron.


Its Trimmed. If you are getting that with Launcher PRO 3.7, then you need ESysX instead, which is unavailable from Developer for time being, meaning someone with ESysX would have to code it for you.


----------



## Stefan_J (Oct 3, 2021)

Sorry, my mistake. I did not have Launcher running properly. Just seen this now. 
How do I get a Licence Key for that ? Is there any launcher without Licence keys ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stefan_J said:


> Sorry, my mistake. I did not have Launcher running properly. Just seen this now.
> How do I get a Licence Key for that ? Is there any launcher without Licence keys ?


Try 2.8.2 PRO:

From TokenMaster's Blog:
_UPDATE: 06/20/2020 - Uninstall the old version, download and reinstall the new, repackaged version and the updated BFU_XODE.EST
Posted by TokenMaster at 6:16 PM​_Links are there:

E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2???

If that does not work, you need someone to code it for you that has one of the newer Launchers or, PM dayvg:









BimmerFest BMW Forum







www.bimmerfest.com





He has working solution for FDL coding:









launcher pro 3.7 or esysx expert


can anyone tell me where to buy these stuff?




www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## Stefan_J (Oct 3, 2021)

E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2???


Thank you. 
do I use that with 3.36.2 ?


----------



## Stefan_J (Oct 3, 2021)

what is the pin for the token ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stefan_J said:


> what is the pin for the token ?


It's there:

*PIN: 12345678 *


----------



## Stefan_J (Oct 3, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> It's there:
> 
> *PIN: 12345678 *



What shall I say: It worked and all is fine in esys. - Thank you so much. 

One more question: Is there any newer version of Launcher ? as this one is working with 3.27.1
Not sure where to get an activation for 3.7 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stefan_J said:


> What shall I say: It worked and all is fine in esys. - Thank you so much.
> 
> One more question: Is there any newer version of Launcher ? as this one is working with 3.27.1
> Not sure where to get an activation for 3.7 ?


You cant. I explained already:



shawnsheridan said:


> As I wrote, "Need Launcher PRO 3.x or ESysX, *neither of which is currently available from their developers*."
> 
> You need someone to code it for you that has one of the newer Launchers or, PM *dayvg*:
> 
> ...


----------



## Floreeek (Oct 3, 2021)

Hi, Can someone send me a link with esys + launcher +psdata to BMW F10 2010?


----------



## Hobbe1979 (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi Shawn, can I please get links to what I need for a complete working esys installation.

I’m doing a combox retrofit (TCU only) at an F07 from 2010. I have an ICOM that is working well with Ista 

Thanks /H


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Floreeek said:


> Hi, Can someone send me a link with esys + launcher +psdata to BMW F10 2010?





Hobbe1979 said:


> Hi Shawn, can I please get links to what I need for a complete working esys installation.
> 
> I’m doing a combox retrofit (TCU only) at an F07 from 2010. I have an ICOM that is working well with Ista
> 
> Thanks /H


PM's sent.


----------



## Stefan_J (Oct 3, 2021)

Hi Shawn, 
I am trying to get Remote Start activated. I think I need an FSC for that ?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stefan_J said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I am trying to get Remote Start activated. I think I need an FSC for that ?
> Thanks


Sorry, I cant help with that.


----------



## Stefan_J (Oct 3, 2021)

Any Idea/suggestion how to order such a code ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stefan_J said:


> Any Idea/suggestion how to order such a code ?


No way that I know of. On some new cars, Remote Start can be ordered from ConnectedDrive Store.


----------



## elmorya (Oct 2, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher. PM sent.
> 
> I have no idea if HU can be reached with E-Sys given its current state.


Hi Shawn, do you know someone to help me with this issue by a remote session? I’been trying unsuccessfully to connect E-sys to the car, and is not showing the VIN on zgw, so i am not able to try to flash or program the HU with E-sys.

thanks again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

elmorya said:


> Hi Shawn, do you know someone to help me with this issue by a remote session? I’been trying unsuccessfully to connect E-sys to the car, and is not showing the VIN on zgw, so i am not able to try to flash or program the HU with E-sys.
> 
> thanks again


Try sending PM to dayvg:









BimmerFest BMW Forum







www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## bradela (Oct 21, 2014)

HI Shawn, can yo help me finding the links for ESys/Token/PSZdata needed for a 2018 G30?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bradela said:


> HI Shawn, can yo help me finding the links for ESys/Token/PSZdata needed for a 2018 G30?


PM sent.


----------



## Jon_DK (Jun 30, 2021)

Help, stuck while trying to retrofit electric tailgate in my F11 MY2011 535i. Managed to add FA316 to relevant ECUs except for the added used HKFM module which need CAFD. Cannot add as it's greyed out using esys 3.27.1 / launcher 2.8 / psdz lite - according to Shawn I see the psdz data is too new. Tried installing 3.30.0 but cannot get launcher pro for it... Will I be able to add CAFD using 3.27.1 and older psdz data?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jon_DK said:


> Help, stuck while trying to retrofit electric tailgate in my F11 MY2011 535i. Managed to add FA316 to relevant ECUs except for the added used HKFM module which need CAFD. Cannot add as it's greyed out using esys 3.27.1 / launcher 2.8 / psdz lite - according to Shawn I see the psdz data is too new. Tried installing 3.30.0 but cannot get launcher pro for it... Will I be able to add CAFD using 3.27.1 and older psdz data?


You use Launcher ONLY for FDL Coding. For CAFD Injection and VO Coding, you use E-Sys 3.30 and NO Launcher.


----------



## Jon_DK (Jun 30, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> You use Launcher ONLY for FDL Coding. For CAFD Injection and VO Coding, you use E-Sys 3.30 and NO Launcher.


Got it - thanks!


----------



## elmorya (Oct 2, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try sending PM to dayvg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this only for premium members? I cannot send PM, sorry to bother you =S


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

elmorya said:


> Is this only for premium members? I cannot send PM, sorry to bother you =S


No. You should be able to send PM.


----------



## jbarba (Dec 21, 2020)

HI Shawn, can yo help me finding the links for ESys/Token/PSZdata needed for a 2020 G20? Is an id6.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jbarba said:


> HI Shawn, can yo help me finding the links for ESys/Token/PSZdata needed for a 2020 G20? Is an id6.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## jbarba (Dec 21, 2020)

Uau, that was (as usual) fast!
Thanks Shawn-Bolt-Sheridan


----------



## jbarba (Dec 21, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


One last question Shawn, is possible to code an id6 G20 without EsysX? With esys 3.27?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Unlikely that Launcher PRO 2.8.2 has all CAFD mappings.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Unlikely that Launcher PRO 2.8.2 has all CAFD mappings.


----------



## bgroff28 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi Shawn, can you please send me the latest PSZdata Full version for Esys?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bgroff28 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you please send me the latest PSZdata Full version for Esys?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## ezroen (Oct 13, 2021)

Hello Shawn, can you please send me the link for latest PSdZ data Full for Esys?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ezroen said:


> Hello Shawn, can you please send me the link for latest PSdZ data Full for Esys?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## .892077 (Jul 19, 2020)

Same here


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

h1ghrise said:


> Same here


PM sent.


----------



## jkas1984 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Shawn, please provide me with the link for the latest Psdz full. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jkas1984 said:


> Hi Shawn, please provide me with the link for the latest Psdz full. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## tdr8879 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hey I was hopeing I could get some help on VO Coding


----------



## JinZ (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi Shawn,

Could you help me with esys + launcher +psdata to BMW F15 2017? (I need links to download and install these programs)
This is actually my first BMW ever in my life and my first time coding, I need help with esys coding Video in Motion.
I had already done some bimmercode coding on the car, just some minor stuff, ambient lighting, driving mode start with sport etc......just the easy mode stuff.
Please guide me through !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tdr8879 said:


> Hey I was hopeing I could get some help on VO Coding





JinZ said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you help me with esys + launcher +psdata to BMW F15 2017? (I need links to download and install these programs)
> This is actually my first BMW ever in my life and my first time coding, I need help with esys coding Video in Motion.
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## delorean175 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Shawn can I please have the link to the latest PSdZData full? Feeling a bit defeated here. There seems to be an abundance of dead links and misinformation out there :-\ Trying to code my rear rotors to 345mm on my F30. I managed to get E-sys 3.27.1 and Launcherpro 2.8.2 working but missing PSdZData


----------



## bestwick (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi Shawn, can you send me a laucher and activator for e-sys, please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delorean175 said:


> Hey Shawn can I please have the link to the latest psdata full? Feeling a bit defeated here. There seems to be an abundance of dead links and misinformation out there :-\ Trying to code my rear rotors to 345mm on my F30.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bestwick said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me a laucher and activator for e-sys, please


From TokenMaster's Blog:
_UPDATE: 06/20/2020 - Uninstall the old version, download and reinstall the new, repackaged version and the updated BFU_XODE.EST
Posted by TokenMaster at 6:16 PM​_Links are there:

E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2???


----------



## Gondar2009 (Oct 17, 2021)

Hello Shawn,
Need the latest PSDz data file For e-says. Appreciate any help you can provide.
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gondar2009 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Need the latest PSDz data file For e-says. Appreciate any help you can provide.
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## DocV (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi Shawn,
Please can you provide me with the most stable version of Esys/launcher and PSDz for F36.
Much appreciated.


----------



## Sid! (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi
Please pardon my ignorance I am a new owner of f30 320i 
My i level from BimmerCode is attached- i want to upgrade istep- 
please guide
Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Sid! said:


> Hi
> Please pardon my ignorance I am a new owner of f30 320i
> My i level from BimmerCode is attached- i want to upgrade istep-
> please guide
> Thanks


Link in First Post: Flashing ECU's with E-sys [GUIDE]


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

DocV said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Please can you provide me with the most stable version of Esys/launcher and PSDz for F36.
> Much appreciated.


First post has links to E-sys 3.27.1, Launcher Pro 2.8, and Psdz. No other option available right now.


----------



## DocV (Oct 17, 2021)

Almaretto said:


> First post has links to E-sys 3.27.1, Launcher Pro 2.8, and Psdz. No other option available right now.


Thanks. All the requests after the First Post got me thinking there had been a multitude of software/file updates.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DocV said:


> Thanks. All the requests after the First Post got me thinking there had been a multitude of software/file updates.


PM sent.


----------



## k.soylu88 (Jul 6, 2021)

Hey shawn, vraagje heb een 1 serie gekocht f40 bj 2020 er zit geen navigatie in kan ik dit inbouwen of iemand die hier verstand van heeft ?

Alvast bedankt

Verstuurd vanaf mijn 2107113SG met Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

k.soylu88 said:


> Hey shawn, vraagje heb een 1 serie gekocht f40 bj 2020 er zit geen navigatie in kan ik dit inbouwen of iemand die hier verstand van heeft ?
> 
> Alvast bedankt
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn 2107113SG met Tapatalk


Need to retrofit Head Unit with Navigation.


----------



## k.soylu88 (Jul 6, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Need to retrofit Head Unit with Navigation.


Can you send me the partnumbers of the headunit and navigation?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn 2107113SG met Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

k.soylu88 said:


> Can you send me the partnumbers of the headunit and navigation?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn 2107113SG met Tapatalk


No, I do not have, I do not personally do Head Unit retrofits.


----------



## k.soylu88 (Jul 6, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, I do not have, I do not personally do Head Unit retrofits.


Oke thanks shawn do you know someone that can help me?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn 2107113SG met Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

k.soylu88 said:


> Oke thanks shawn do you know someone that can help me?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn 2107113SG met Tapatalk


No not really. I don't pay attention to who's providing Head Unit retrofits.


----------



## k.soylu88 (Jul 6, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> No not really. I don't pay attention to who's providing Head Unit retrofits.


Oke thanks shawn

Verstuurd vanaf mijn 2107113SG met Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

DocV said:


> Thanks. All the requests after the First Post got me thinking there had been a multitude of software/file updates.


No problem. I update available Psdzdata without changing link. There was an alternative launcher to those posted, but currently unavailable. 

Best version available depends on software on your car as posted links are not great for G-series or LCI F-series with latest software.

Good luck!


----------



## uproden22 (Oct 18, 2021)

Does anyone know if I can VO code a 2014 i3 with Esys 3.27.1 and Launcher Pro 2.8.3 ? If not can you point me in the right direction please?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uproden22 said:


> Does anyone know if I can VO code a 2014 i3 with Esys 3.27.1 and Launcher Pro 2.8.3 ? If not can you point me in the right direction please?
> 
> Thank you!


VO Coding use E-Sys only, NO Launcher. Launcher needed ONLY for FDL Coding.


----------



## uproden22 (Oct 18, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> VO Coding use E-Sys only, NO Launcher. Launcher needed ONLY for FDL Coding.


Okay thank you, but after I VO code I should FDL code correct? Sorry new at this. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uproden22 said:


> Okay thank you, but after I VO code I should FDL code correct? Sorry new at this. Thank you!


Only if there are Parameters you need to chnage that are not set by default with VO Coding.


----------



## uproden22 (Oct 18, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Only if there are Parameters you need to chnage that are not set by default with VO Coding.


Okay I am pretty positive I will need to FDL code, what would I need to do that? Again thank you so much for your assistance!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uproden22 said:


> Okay I am pretty positive I will need to FDL code, what would I need to do that? Again thank you so much for your assistance!!


E-Sys 3.27.1 and Launcher PRO 2.8.2 is fine, but if you have newer Gxx car, you may encounter unmapped CAFD Files, in which you need someone to code it for you that has one of the newer Launchers or, PM dayvg:









BimmerFest BMW Forum







www.bimmerfest.com





He has working solution for newer FDL coding:









launcher pro 3.7 or esysx expert


can anyone tell me where to buy these stuff?




www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## uproden22 (Oct 18, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys 3.27.1 and Launcher PRO 2.8.2 is fine, but if you have newer Gxx car, you may encounter unmapped CAFD Files, in which you need someone to code it for you that has one of the newer Launchers or, PM dayvg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am unable to PM could someone proxy for me please? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uproden22 said:


> I am unable to PM could someone proxy for me please? Thank you!


Your PM works fine. Check it.


----------



## chud666 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello, may I please get a link to the latest E-Sys & PSdZData?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chud666 said:


> Hello, may I please get a link to the latest E-Sys & PSdZData?


PM sent.


----------



## Carfun1 (Oct 21, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Might be a mobile website or new user issue. I can't find the option yet to PM on the mobile site. 

That said, can you PM me those links as well? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Carfun1 said:


> Might be a mobile website or new user issue. I can't find the option yet to PM on the mobile site.
> 
> That said, can you PM me those links as well? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Stoonage1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi Shawn,

can you please share the link for the latest SP-Daten with me. I need to flash Kombi for E84 LCI.

thanks in advance

Amine


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stoonage1 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you please share the link for the latest SP-Daten with me. I need to flash Kombi for E84 LCI.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Gondar2009 (Oct 17, 2021)

Good day all,
using Esys 3.27+launcher pro 3.28 for wife’s F32 worked fine on first attempt With latest PSDz data from Shawn.

Can I use same for G30? I think I can code it the old fashioned way without cheat code in launcher.

Any advise is appreciated.
Lee


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gondar2009 said:


> Good day all,
> using Esys 3.27+launcher pro 3.28 for wife’s F32 worked fine on first attempt With latest PSDz data from Shawn.
> 
> Can I use same for G30? I think I can code it the old fashioned way without cheat code in launcher.
> ...


No one can say with certainty. Try it. The only question is will all CAFD be mapped or not.


----------



## Gondar2009 (Oct 17, 2021)

Thanks Shawn,
Will cross finger and try.


----------



## skelly14 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's time to dust off my old coding laptop and update with the latest esys. May I have links to latest esys and PSdZData (full) please? It seems that VO coding won't be enough for what I need - time to flash. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skelly14 said:


> It's time to dust off my old coding laptop and update with the latest esys. May I have links to latest esys and PSdZData (full) please? It seems that VO coding won't be enough for what I need - time to flash. Thank you very much in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Ken 81 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hello, I would like to get a link to download ISTA? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ken 81 said:


> Hello, I would like to get a link to download ISTA? Thank you very much in advance.


Sorry, I cannot help with ISTA.


----------



## eXtratool BMW (Oct 22, 2021)

Ken 81 said:


> Hello, I would like to get a link to download ISTA? Thank you very much in advance.


Ista/p 3.69 - 27.8 GB file on MEGA

ista/d 4.31.4x - 








MEGA


MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




mega.nz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eXtratool BMW said:


> Ista/p 3.69 - 27.8 GB file on MEGA
> 
> ista/d 4.31.4x -
> 
> ...


That is ISTA/P, which is ONLY for E-Series Programming.


----------



## eXtratool BMW (Oct 22, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> That is ISTA/P, which is ONLY for E-Series Programming.


in my post you can see 2 links.
1 - ista/p on mega (27,8gb) 
2 - ista/d full (for programming f/g/i series)
Just press Red square with letter M.


----------



## dancaine (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi Shawn,
I'm either being stupid or I don't seem to have had a PM mate


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dancaine said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I'm either being stupid or I don't seem to have had a PM mate


Check again.


----------



## dancaine (Oct 28, 2021)

Got it, thanks



shawnsheridan said:


> Check again.


----------



## Fariz (Oct 28, 2021)

hi @shawnsheridan 

Do you have psdzdata 5.01/5.02 by any chance? can share the link, buddy? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fariz said:


> hi @shawnsheridan
> 
> Do you have psdzdata 5.01/5.02 by any chance? can share the link, buddy? Thanks


What is that? Where do you get this version information from? The E-Sys Help => About screen?


----------



## Fariz (Oct 28, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is that? Where do you get this version information from? The E-Sys Help => About screen?


i have 2 E-Sys version, 3.27 and 3.28. i believe on the first page, there is a specific version of psdz version is needed? Esys 3.27-psdz 5.01, E-Sys 3.28-psdz 5.02?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fariz said:


> i have 2 E-Sys version, 3.27 and 3.28. i believe on your earlier posting, there is a specific version of psdz version is needed? Esys 3.27-psdz 5.01, E-Sys 3.28-psdz 5.02?


E-Sys Help => About screen is PSdZ version, not PSdZData version. Its not same thing. Use latest PSdZData. PM sent.


----------



## Fariz (Oct 28, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys Help => About screen is PSdZ version, not PSdZData version. Its not same thing. Use latest PSdZData. PM sent.


Opps sorry, my bad. Tq Sir.


----------



## NicolaiDK (Oct 26, 2021)

Hello @shawnsheridan

Do you have latest psdzdata?

Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NicolaiDK said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> 
> Do you have latest psdzdata?
> 
> Best regards


PM sent.


----------



## CodeMyBM (Oct 5, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, could i get a copy of the Latest PSDZ files also


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CodeMyBM said:


> Hi Shawn, could i get a copy of the Latest PSDZ files also


PM sent.


----------



## seagull_m235i (Oct 29, 2021)

Hey Shawn, Can you provide the Psdz file and latest ESys? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

seagull_m235i said:


> Hey Shawn, Can you provide the Psdz file and latest ESys? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Wkpaz (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello Shawn, do you have any “step by step” on how activate fullscreen mode for Apple CarPlay? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wkpaz said:


> Hello Shawn, do you have any “step by step” on how activate fullscreen mode for Apple CarPlay? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## itstheodor (Jul 25, 2021)

Hello Shawn, can i have latest ISTA suite and PsdzData please? Thanks I’m advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

itstheodor said:


> Hello Shawn, can i have latest ISTA suite and PsdzData please? Thanks I’m advance!


Sorry, I cannot help with ISTA. PM sent.


----------



## Ahmed_Alazzawi (Nov 2, 2021)

Hey Shawn, can i have latest Psdzdata File and also latest E-sys?
Tried to download somewhere else but upon extraction i get CRC Failed


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ahmed_Alazzawi said:


> Hey Shawn, can i have latest Psdzdata File and also latest E-sys?
> Tried to download somewhere else but upon extraction i get CRC Failed


PM sent.


----------



## Latezzz (Nov 2, 2021)

Hey Shawn, can i have latest Psdzdata File and also latest E-sys?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Latezzz said:


> Hey Shawn, can i have latest Psdzdata File and also latest E-sys?


PM sent.


----------



## yuehanlu (Aug 21, 2021)

Hi Shawn:
Could you please send me the link the FULL psdzdata and latest Ista?
Thank you so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yuehanlu said:


> Hi Shawn:
> Could you please send me the link the FULL psdzdata and latest Ista?
> Thank you so much!


PM sent.


----------



## SuperRafek (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello @shawnsheridan ,

I wonder if you would be so kind to also PM me with the E-sys & psdzdata & Ista if possible. 

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SuperRafek said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan ,
> 
> I wonder if you would be so kind to also PM me with the E-sys & psdzdata & Ista if possible.
> 
> Thank you!


I cannot help with ISTA. PM sent.


----------



## tocxine (Nov 3, 2021)

Hello thanks for sharing, can you give me the link to download psdzdata full please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tocxine said:


> Hello thanks for sharing, can you give me the link to download psdzdata full please


PM sent.


----------



## DAMIANBMWE90 (Nov 5, 2021)

shawnsheridan 
hi can you give me new psdzdata ?? very pls in [email protected] Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DAMIANBMWE90 said:


> shawnsheridan
> hi can you give me new psdzdata ?? very pls in [email protected] Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## thoroughcheckcarfix (Oct 24, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Please am new here 

Sent from my Infinix X655 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thoroughcheckcarfix said:


> Please am new here
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X655 using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## bennymx (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi Shawn,

I have a question regarding some software. As I am a new member I can't PM. If you PM me and I reply?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bennymx said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have a question regarding some software. As I am a new member I can't PM. If you PM me and I reply?


PM sent.


----------



## niracka (Apr 25, 2020)

Hiya,

I'm having an issue with my esys. I need to code a new EDC shock for my F11 and the detect CAF for swe button is greyed out. 

I'm on esys 3.27.1 with 4.19.4 psdzdata I believe.

Thanks in advance, any help is much appreciated.

Olly


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

niracka said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I'm having an issue with my esys. I need to code a new EDC shock for my F11 and the detect CAF for swe button is greyed out.
> 
> ...


Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher. PM sent.


----------



## redyar (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi Shawn,

Can you provide me with E-sys and latest pszdata? and can you also send me ista aswell? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

redyar said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you provide me with E-sys and latest pszdata? and can you also send me ista aswell? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Rccardo (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi i need a link to mega ista P not the standalone version that requires sedoys keys


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rccardo said:


> Hi i need a link to mega ista P not the standalone version that requires sedoys keys


Sorry, I cannot help with ISTA.


----------



## RedOne_F02 (Nov 13, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, I just joined this forum, been reader for sometime, First time BMW owner of an F02 2011 740Li. trying to start coding some stuff and get stuck in my first attempt where it says cafd file not found. am using E-sys 3.27.1 with launcher premium 2.8.2_115 and psdzdata 4.25.21.
from what I see, I might need a new psdzdata and should PM you, but could not find how to send a PM yet. hope am not hijacking the thread.

thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RedOne_F02 said:


> Hi Shawn, I just joined this forum, been reader for sometime, First time BMW owner of an F02 2011 740Li. trying to start coding some stuff and get stuck in my first attempt where it says cafd file not found. am using E-sys 3.27.1 with launcher premium 2.8.2_115 and psdzdata 4.25.21.
> from what I see, I might need a new psdzdata and should PM you, but could not find how to send a PM yet. hope am not hijacking the thread.
> 
> thank you


PM sent.


----------



## mikeelle (Sep 29, 2014)

Shawn,

Long time member and mostly lurker... I've just upgraded to a 2015 F06 640D, could you please send me links to the relevant Psdzdata File and also latest E-sys.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikeelle said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Long time member and mostly lurker... I've just upgraded to a 2015 F06 640D, could you please send me links to the relevant Psdzdata File and also latest E-sys.
> 
> Thanks, Mike


PM sent.


----------



## oliverjw (Nov 14, 2021)

Hi Shawn

G31 530d owner here.
Looking for relevant Psdzdata and E-sys files. 

Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oliverjw said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> G31 530d owner here.
> Looking for relevant Psdzdata and E-sys files.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Kendi93 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hey Shawn,

I am looking for an e-sys file as well as psdzdata.

Need those for our family vehicles (f01, f31, f20, f15).

Would be very happy if there is a possibility to get them.

Kind regards and thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kendi93 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> I am looking for an e-sys file as well as psdzdata.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## MCube (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey Shawn
Please could u send the link for latest esys, i think it should be 3.37 or 3.38 because 3.36 can not code the mgu on 21/07 vehicle. Says something about old template, seems like it can not sign the cafd. Many thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MCube said:


> Hey Shawn
> Please could u send the link for latest esys, i think it should be 3.37 or 3.38 because 3.36 can not code the mgu on 21/07 vehicle. Says something about old template, seems like it can not sign the cafd. Many thanks!!!


PM sent.


----------



## kplatinum777 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi @shawnsheridan. Could you send me the latest E-SYS, as well as whatever else I need? The car in question is a 2022 G05.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kplatinum777 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan. Could you send me the latest E-SYS, as well as whatever else I need? The car in question is a 2022 G05.


PM sent.


----------



## CodeMyBM (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi Shawn, do you have the latest ESys Launcher?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CodeMyBM said:


> Hi Shawn, do you have the latest ESys Launcher?


PM sent.


----------



## Kiler_pl (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi Shawn, 
may I ask you for a newest ISTA+ and PSDZdata please? 
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kiler_pl said:


> Hi Shawn,
> may I ask you for a newest ISTA+ and PSDZdata please?
> Thank you very much in advance


Sorry, I cannot help with ISTA. PM sent.


----------



## SULTANALI16 (Feb 10, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


PSDZdata please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SULTANALI16 said:


> PSDZdata please


PM sent.


----------



## moonrover (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, I need it, too. I have E-SYS 3.27.1, I think it requires the launcher pro for coding. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

moonrover said:


> Hi Shawn, I need it, too. I have E-SYS 3.27.1, I think it requires the launcher pro for coding. Thank you!


From TokenMaster's Blog:
_UPDATE: 06/20/2020 - Uninstall the old version, download and reinstall the new, repackaged version and the updated BFU_XODE.EST
Posted by TokenMaster at 6:16 PM​_Links are there:

E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2???


----------



## moonrover (Aug 14, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> From TokenMaster's Blog:
> 
> _UPDATE: 06/20/2020 - Uninstall the old version, download and reinstall the new, repackaged version and the updated BFU_XODE.EST_​
> _Posted by TokenMaster at 6:16 PM_​Links are there:
> ...


Thank you, Shawn. When I installed 3.27.1 I have PSdZ 4.20.30 installed. From looking at current instruction ,










it needs at least PSdZ 5.01.02. Would you PM or share this or latest PSdZ download link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

moonrover said:


> Thank you, Shawn. When I installed 3.27.1 I have PSdZ 4.20.30 installed. From looking at current instruction ,
> 
> View attachment 1045552
> 
> ...


PSdZ is not same thing as PSdZData. 4.20.30 is PSdZData not PSdZ, and it is fine with E-Sys 3.27.1.


----------



## kryysty (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey guys, does someone have Launcher Pro 3.4 or other 3.x version working and can help me with some remote coding? With current Launcher 2.8 that I have, whenever I try to code HKFM module, my CAFD gets corruped, and from what I saw it's a problem with the Launcher 2.8. Thanks! Just PM me and we can discuss the details.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kryysty said:


> Hey guys, does someone have Launcher Pro 3.4 or other 3.x version working and can help me with some remote coding? With current Launcher 2.8 that I have, whenever I try to code HKFM module, my CAFD gets corruped, and from what I saw it's a problem with the Launcher 2.8. Thanks! Just PM me and we can discuss the details.


PM sent.


----------



## brownb01 (Dec 3, 2012)

hello - could I please get a link to Psdzdata full?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brownb01 said:


> hello - could I please get a link to Psdzdata full?


PM sent.


----------



## notease2 (Nov 23, 2021)

@shawnsheridan Want to PM me for PSdZData_Full & ISTA newest version for diag/code/programm E & F series ? Will be great!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

notease2 said:


> @shawnsheridan Want to PM me for PSdZData_Full & ISTA newest version for diag/code/programm E & F series ? Will be great!


I cannot help with ISTA. PM sent.


----------



## NANAROIDE46 (Nov 7, 2021)

Hello!
Can i have package for code my F36?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NANAROIDE46 said:


> Hello!
> Can i have package for code my F36?
> Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## Nemanjaxxx (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi bro from Serbia
I need help so badley, i got maps west premium usb 2022-1.7 unpack, i hawe a new version of BMW CIC FSC, i hawe extract b1 new file and i stil cant get code to instal my maps.
Tnx


----------



## Nemanjaxxx (Nov 23, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> I cannot help with ISTA. PM sent.


Hi bro from Serbia
I need help so badley, i got maps west premium usb 2022-1.7 unpack, i hawe a new version of BMW CIC FSC, i hawe extract b1 new file and i stil cant get code to instal my maps.
Tnx


----------



## Nemanjaxxx (Nov 23, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi bro from Serbia
I need help so badley, i got maps west premium usb 2022-1.7 unpack, i hawe a new version of BMW CIC FSC, i hawe extract b1 new file and i stil cant get code to instal my maps.
Tnx


----------



## Nemanjaxxx (Nov 23, 2021)

Nemanjaxxx said:


> Hi bro from Serbia
> I need help so badley, i got maps west premium usb 2022-1.7 unpack, i hawe a new version of BMW CIC FSC, i hawe extract b1 new file and i stil cant get code to instal my maps.
> Tnx


Sorry for members of comunity, i dont hawe a lot of expirience on forums, i tryed to delete the posts but it didnt work. So sorry agaen!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nemanjaxxx said:


> Hi bro from Serbia
> I need help so badley, i got maps west premium usb 2022-1.7 unpack, i hawe a new version of BMW CIC FSC, i hawe extract b1 new file and i stil cant get code to instal my maps.
> Tnx


PM sent.


----------



## Nemanjaxxx (Nov 23, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I hawe CIC/NBT generator and all i got is wrong unlocnk map codes!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nemanjaxxx said:


> I hawe CIC/NBT generator and all i got is wrong unlocnk map codes!!!


Wrong Thread. PM sent.


----------



## Froodle (Jul 2, 2021)

Anyone got the latest links? Esys and pszd. I’ve got a 2016 G12


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Froodle said:


> Anyone got the latest links? Esys and pszd. I’ve got a 2016 G12


PM sent.


----------



## Nemanjaxxx (Nov 23, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Sorry for my mistake, you were right.


----------



## norider (Nov 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you so much !!


----------



## BMWSlow (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi


shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


hi shawn
could you please send me the link for newest launcher (how to buy) also?
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWSlow said:


> Hi
> 
> hi shawn
> could you please send me the link for newest launcher (how to buy) also?
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Ltsrock (Nov 19, 2021)

Hello, would you please PM me the links. Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ltsrock said:


> Hello, would you please PM me the links. Thank you in advance


PM sent.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

Appreciated if you can send me the latest link for psdzdata light and full 21-11-530, Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Appreciated if you can send me the latest link for psdzdata light and full 21-11-530, Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## G20_cts (Dec 11, 2021)

Hello Shawn 

Please Can you inform me which it´s the best software and version of e-sys for to do that.

I have a g20 330e, the car is in version 21-07, it is 1.5 years old, it still has a warranty, I would like to make several changes to it and I would like to ask what you consider to be the best way.

the software I currently have is e-sys 3.27.1 + launcher pro v 2.8.2.162 and e-sys 3.30.1 - psdzdata 4.33.15

1- Add VO 6NW -I bought the wireless charger / nfc and I would like to add the vo - 6nw. I understand the procedure is to add the 6NW in salapa and encode the corresponding ecu. Do you know what ecu / ecus are?

2 - Activate TLA Traffic light assistant, Currently the car shows in the i-drive menus the possibility of connecting TLA and when I activate it it responds with an error because it is restricted by the regulations of the country.
I would like to know if I remove 8tr from vo and encode, if you know if it is the way to connect it. Also if you know which ecu / ecus I should encode.
also know if you know that removing this feature represents an added problem.

3 - Activate line change assistant, this would be solved just by removing 8TR or do I also have to activate via CafD?

I would also like to know
With which version of e-sys would you change the vo, if you think I need another version, let me know. Please always if it is possible for it to be free.

I would also need to know when I connect to the e-sys 3.30.1 if it is correct to start with the S18A 21_07_568_V004_000_001 and connection via vin.

Many Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

G20_cts said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Please Can you inform me which it´s the best software and version of e-sys for to do that.
> 
> ...


For new Gxx car, you likely need E-Sys Launcher PRO 3.7 or E-SysX for the latest ECU CAFD Mapping, as E-Sys Launcher PRO 2.8.2 is not current enough. Unfortunately, neither is currently available from their respective Developer's, which leaves only Launcher PRO 3.7 sold by 3rd parties.

I have no idea on your coding questions. I never coded 6NW, TLA, or line change assistant.

Any E-Sys version can chnage VO. Use S18A Connection Targety and Connection by VIN.


----------



## andybar (Jan 9, 2015)

Could I also get a link to E-SYS, and token launcher? thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andybar said:


> Could I also get a link to E-SYS, and token launcher? thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## rdd (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Please, PM me how to obtain latest E-Sys and Launcher PRO 3.7.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rdd said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please, PM me how to obtain latest E-Sys and Launcher PRO 3.7.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## technoboylt (Jan 4, 2022)

Morning, I'd also like a PM for E-sys and Launcher pro please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

technoboylt said:


> Morning, I'd also like a PM for E-sys and Launcher pro please.


PM sent.


----------



## atomicpile (Jan 5, 2022)

Hello, I too would like E-sys and Launcher Pro info if available. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

atomicpile said:


> Hello, I too would like E-sys and Launcher Pro info if available. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi Shawn,

Thanks so much for all of the great tutorials. If not too much trouble, do you mind providing me the link to E-Sys, PSdZData, and token launcher? 
Is there any ista with japan language setting?
Thank you so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hide said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Thanks so much for all of the great tutorials. If not too much trouble, do you mind providing me the link to E-Sys, PSdZData, and token launcher?
> Is there any ista with japan language setting?
> Thank you so much!


PM sent.


----------



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

Thank you so much !!

Is there any ista with japan language setting?


----------



## xcqckng (Jan 2, 2022)

Hi Shawn,

Happy new year 2022 , can you please re-share latest link for my 2015 F45. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hide said:


> Thank you so much !!
> 
> Is there any ista with japan language setting?


Yes, but I do not have.


----------



## georgetaylor (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi Shawn,

Happy New Year!

I've just purchased an F21 M135i (2016). Would you please send the details for esys and launcher pro please?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

georgetaylor said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## weman (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi, i'm after ISTA/D as I'm about to replace the battery in my F11, any chance someone could send me details of where I can get a copy so I can download, my current battery is throwing out about 8 different fault codes ;-(

Thanks in advance !

Weman !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

weman said:


> Hi, i'm after ISTA/D as I'm about to replace the battery in my F11, any chance someone could send me details of where I can get a copy so I can download, my current battery is throwing out about 8 different fault codes ;-(
> 
> Thanks in advance !
> 
> Weman !


Sorry, I cannot help with ISTA. New version of iSTA requires a PC HWID specific license file to run.


----------



## weman (Jan 5, 2022)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, I cannot help with ISTA. New version of iSTA requires a PC HWID specific license file to run.


Is there a link to the last version that didn't require a PC HWID licence file ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

weman said:


> Is there a link to the last version that didn't require a PC HWID licence file ?


If there is, I don't have it.


----------



## Eric 65100 (Jan 7, 2022)

hello, would it be possible to have the links for e-sys. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eric 65100 said:


> hello, would it be possible to have the links for e-sys. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Rhydu (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi,
Can I also get links for e-sys?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rhydu said:


> Hi,
> Can I also get links for e-sys?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## alxiden (Jan 8, 2022)

Any chance I could also grab the links? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alxiden said:


> Any chance I could also grab the links? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## praktis (Sep 8, 2021)

just installed this. works like a charm, i think. no errors etc. but im afraid ill mess up the car if i connect it to it 
thanks for the great documentation on the install part.


----------



## andrecarreiro (Jan 8, 2022)

Can you send me the link for e-sys?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

praktis said:


> just installed this. works like a charm, i think. no errors etc. but im afraid ill mess up the car if i connect it to it
> thanks for the great documentation on the install part.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andrecarreiro said:


> Can you send me the link for e-sys?


PM sent.


----------



## andrecarreiro (Jan 8, 2022)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks. I replaced my steering wheel for one with paddle shifts and cruise control. I have already the wire to the connectors.
Do you have the steps to activate the paddle and cruise control? My car is a series 3 F30 2014


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andrecarreiro said:


> Thanks. I replaced my steering wheel for one with paddle shifts and cruise control. I have already the wire to the connectors.
> Do you have the steps to activate the paddle and cruise control? My car is a series 3 F30 2014


I do not have Step by Step Guides for this. FDL Code the Paddle Shifters and VO Code Cruise Control. I'm sure there are threads discussing each.


----------



## Bmwslav (Jan 8, 2022)

Could you please send me the link for e-sys? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bmwslav said:


> Could you please send me the link for e-sys? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## G30VKS (Dec 23, 2021)

Almaretto said:


> You also need Launcher.
> 
> 
> 
> Link in Section 2 works fine.


cna you helo me i wanna code my g30 well do a ecu backup or vo coding as i changed my seats and its showing a airbag light but launcher pro is so hard to get hold off. is there any other good software for g30 thats able to vo code and fdl code without spending big money also i have ista but dont have icom cable


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

G30VKS said:


> cna you helo me i wanna code my g30 well do a ecu backup or vo coding as i changed my seats and its showing a airbag light but launcher pro is so hard to get hold off. is there any other good software for g30 thats able to vo code and fdl code without spending big money also i have ista but dont have icom cable


PM sent.


----------



## bluearrow (Jan 8, 2022)

Could you please send me the link for e-sys? I am trying to figure out how to code a newly installed TPMS antenna on a 2014 x3 (F25).


----------



## jacob33snowden (Jan 8, 2022)

@shawnsheridan cannot seem to find the pm button, looking for latest e90 328i daten to fix rough running issue.TIA!


----------



## stephen.2.griggs (Jan 9, 2022)

Hi Shawn, I'm hoping you can help me. You were really helpful about 4 years ago when i was having trouble with eSys. I was struggling to install and code towbar and reversing sensors on a 1 series. Got there in the end with your help 

Anyway I haven't done any coding since but I recently bought a 2012 s1000rr for track. Long story short, I want to add the conversion for forged wheels (which allows a change to the tcs parameters for a 200 / 55 tyre instead of the standard 190 / 55 tyre). I have ISTA P 3.63.0.400 working on my laptop. I'm aware using ISTA P that there should be an option (code x275 forged wheels) for 'Conversion to 200/55 ZR17' but it is not appearing in the list of options - apparently because my version of ISTA P is too old, someone mentioned 'the last working 2017 version' is what I would need. 'Then the VO FA code XML is needed'

Apart from that the bike has 2 faults present relating to the exhaust servo (bike has full system so valve has been removed). I'm aware I can buy a Servo buddy to trick the ecu into thinking servo is still present but wondered if there is a way of removing those errors through coding / flashing? It's not a major issue unless I will be unable to code anything due to faults being present?

Could you give me some advice on:

- best way to add the x275 code for 200/55 tyres? If I can't use ISTA would I be better off using NCS expert / Winkfp (I have these installed already and it appears to be talking fine to the bike but I'm unsure which modules I would need to code). I thought about using eSys butI read somewhere that it will only work with 2015+ bikes.

- by any chance do you have a link please for the 'last working 2017 version of ISTA P'?

Cheers for any help / advice you can give me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bluearrow said:


> Could you please send me the link for e-sys? I am trying to figure out how to code a newly installed TPMS antenna on a 2014 x3 (F25).





jacob33snowden said:


> @shawnsheridan cannot seem to find the pm button, looking for latest e90 328i daten to fix rough running issue.TIA!


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stephen.2.griggs said:


> Hi Shawn, I'm hoping you can help me. You were really helpful about 4 years ago when i was having trouble with eSys. I was struggling to install and code towbar and reversing sensors on a 1 series. Got there in the end with your help
> 
> Anyway I haven't done any coding since but I recently bought a 2012 s1000rr for track. Long story short, I want to add the conversion for forged wheels (which allows a change to the tcs parameters for a 200 / 55 tyre instead of the standard 190 / 55 tyre). I have ISTA P 3.63.0.400 working on my laptop. I'm aware using ISTA P that there should be an option (code x275 forged wheels) for 'Conversion to 200/55 ZR17' but it is not appearing in the list of options - apparently because my version of ISTA P is too old, someone mentioned 'the last working 2017 version' is what I would need. 'Then the VO FA code XML is needed'
> 
> ...


PM sent. I don't do any Motorrad stuff, so I have no idea on coding or fault clearing.


----------



## TravisDane (Jan 9, 2022)

Could I get a link for the e-sys? F31 (need to code out adaptive suspension)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TravisDane said:


> Could I get a link for the e-sys? F31 (need to code out adaptive suspension)


PM sent.


----------



## 99caz (Jan 9, 2022)

Could I get link to e-sys? Looking to up TJA speed on BMW i3 IO1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

99caz said:


> Could I get link to e-sys? Looking to up TJA speed on BMW i3 IO1


PM sent.


----------



## sao1118 (Jan 9, 2022)

Please PM link to software. Looking to code 22 X7 (G07)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sao1118 said:


> Please PM link to software. Looking to code 22 X7 (G07)


PM sent.


----------



## Bobster1963 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello Shawn,
Please,
Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
Thank You


----------



## Edvinzzz (Jan 10, 2022)

Would be grateful if you could send the link for me too


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Edvinzzz said:


> Would be grateful if you could send the link for me too





Bobster1963 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Please,
> Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
> Thank You


PM's sent.


----------



## Wheelsup69 (Jul 2, 2021)

Hello Shawn,
Not sure why you do this for everyone but it's greatly appreciated. 
Can you also send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wheelsup69 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Not sure why you do this for everyone but it's greatly appreciated.
> Can you also send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
> Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## T140I (Nov 11, 2021)

Hey Shawn, Please may i have Esys 3.30.1 for Flashing modules. Have PSDZ and token already but struggling to find this Esys.


----------



## Janne98 (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi Shawn!

Could you please send me a link to latest PsdZdata lite?

Thank You!


----------



## Festiis (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi, please PM link to software. Looking to code 20 330e (G20)


----------



## morasool (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi, Could you please send me the link for e-sys and latest data? Thank you!


----------



## tester00 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Shawn,

i need the latest Lite Data and esys.

many thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

tester00 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> i need the latest Lite Data and esys.
> 
> many thanks


sent PM


----------



## marco335 (12 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> sent PM


Can I get a link PM'd as well? Appreciate what you do for people, thank you!


----------



## chefkahn (May 1, 2013)

Hi Shawn, I haven’t coded in a while and laptop with old e-sys died. Can you send me links, also I just got a 2019 G05 with all bells… I know digital key doesn’t work with iPhone for ‘19 models. My CA got me digital key card, but it’s not recognized, but when I drop my phone in tray nfc reader activates Apple pay so I know the reader works, just no option for “digital card” only digital key. Dealer got rid of all geniuses during Covid to program. Where should I be looking?

thanks!


----------



## IlanLCD (Jan 3, 2022)

Can I also get the links for the SW? Thanks


----------



## cjn (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
I think I already know the answer to this, but maybe you can suggest something.

Having previously done a lot of FDL coding on my F30, I now have a new F40 M135iX. The I-Level is S18A-21-07-555, and I have the latest PSdZData file version 4.33.21. I'm using E-Sys 3.27.1 and TM's LauncherPRO 2.82.

I can connect to the target project S18A_21_11_540_V_004_000_001 and everything seems to be working fine, except that FDL coding is impossible with every text field being trimmed.

Any suggestions, please? Obviously TM is now a dead end, and I haven't managed to have a sensible conversation with E-SysX.


----------



## silvius76 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hello!!!... Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?....thank you


----------



## Hererpolle (Sep 29, 2018)

silvius76 said:


> Hello!!!... Can you send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?....thank you


Hi Shawn,
Could you send me the latest E-sys and launcher Pro? thank you very much


----------



## Bobster1963 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi Shawn what if my chassis isn’t listed I have an F30


----------



## Ttom29 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi Shawn!

Could you please send me a link to latest PsdZdata lite?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ttom29 said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Could you please send me a link to latest PsdZdata lite?


sent pm lite and Full


----------



## silver0wn (12 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> sent pm lite and Full


could you also send me the latest lite?


----------



## stephengriggs20 (Apr 7, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent. I don't do any Motorrad stuff, so I have no idea on coding or fault clearing.


Hi Shawn, thanks for coming back to me and sorry for the delayed response. 
I don’t appear to have received a PM, was just curious what you might have sent? Thanks.


----------



## Brandon.Seiler (Jul 16, 2015)

hello, i've recently acquired a f30 with the top hifi sound system but the amplifier was fried. bought a donor off ebay and was wondering if these softwares would manage to program the module to my car. i know the amplifiers working somewhat as i get system tones on headunit, radio channels show whats playing, pushing button on dash mutes/unmutes, etc. but have no volume up or down(no music from any speakers) and no door chimes. amplifiers identical to my old one but appears it came from either a 5 or 7 series.

Thank you in advance, Brandon


----------



## conan-69 (12 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, can you provide the link to the latest Esys and token laucher? Many thanks


----------



## CatalinP (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello,

Can someone please share the e-sys, luncher and pzdata as well?

Thank you!


----------



## bklynzsleepy (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi @shawnsheridan,

Can you please share links to all stable software and files necessary to code the F30 and G01?
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## x6000xx (12 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,

I need also the latest Software and pzdata full and lite please.
Thanks a lot


----------



## Swerico (12 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,

I'm about to code my F11 2013 535ix with i-step, (did the profile to usb trick and open in notes) , F010-15-07-504
i have not checked with E-Net cable..

So my questions are: Wich Esys version and PSDzData files do I need and could you please provide me with a link?

thank you so much!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

x6000xx said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I need also the latest Software and pzdata full and lite please.
> Thanks a lot


PM sent lite + Full


----------



## stephengriggs20 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
Is there any chance you could PM download links for latest version of ISTA P as well as latest pzdata (full) please? 
Thank you mate


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

bklynzsleepy said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can you please share links to all stable software and files necessary to code the F30 and G01?
> Thank you so much in advance!


For F30, you can use links in first post for Launcher Pro 2.8.2. For G01, there really is not a good options available currently.



x6000xx said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I need also the latest Software and pzdata full and lite please.
> Thanks a lot


Why do you need both lite and full? You should just download lite if only coding or full if coding and programming. 



Swerico said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm about to code my F11 2013 535ix with i-step, (did the profile to usb trick and open in notes) , F010-15-07-504
> i have not checked with E-Net cable..
> ...


You can use links in first post for E-sys 3.27.1, Psdzdata, and Launcher Pro 2.8.2.


----------



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi Shawn,
I need the latest psdzdata and e-sys & launcher.
Thank you


----------



## Winnepooh (Jun 19, 2021)

Hi,

this week my dealer updateted my car to S15A-21-11-550 (old: s15a-18-07-547).
So I had to VO code K235 again. I had some errors because of missing cafd files.
i think I need newer psdzdata. I only need VO coding, so I think psdzdata lite is enough.

Esys is 3.30. Do I need a newer version, too?

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Use esys 3.33.4, the best for update soft for newer cars

PM sent lite psdz


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Winnepooh said:


> Hi,
> 
> this week my dealer updateted my car to S15A-21-11-550 (old: s15a-18-07-547).
> So I had to VO code K235 again. I had some errors because of missing cafd files.
> ...


E-sys and Psdzdata lite needed. Latest Psdzdata in first page. Newer E-sys not needed unless injecting CAF.


----------



## vourexx (12 mo ago)

Hello I’m new here and new in programming also, I’m confused, I have a bmw g30 a download esys 2.7.1 and launcher 2,8 I have a enet cable too so I’m okay with this or need esysx launcher ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vourexx said:


> Hello I’m new here and new in programming also, I’m confused, I have a bmw g30 a download esys 2.7.1 and launcher 2,8 I have a enet cable too so I’m okay with this or need esysx launcher ?


It depends on what you plan to code, but newer solution is recommended (esysx is unavailable).


----------



## f4il0verflow (11 mo ago)

Hi there,

I would like to code my f28, I would like to open and close windows thru remote and android share screen. What software do you guys recommend? I already have the cable.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

f4il0verflow said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would like to code my f28, I would like to open and close windows thru remote and android share screen. What software do you guys recommend? I already have the cable.


Software in first post.


----------



## vourexx (12 mo ago)

Almaretto said:


> It depends on what you plan to code, but newer solution is recommended (esysx is unavailable).


okay but you know the newest solution?


----------



## vourexx (12 mo ago)

Almaretto said:


> It depends on what you plan to code, but newer solution is recommended (esysx is unavailable).


I want to program windows, tailgate, euro lights, change region of the car, and American speed limit to remove


----------



## f4il0verflow (11 mo ago)

Almaretto said:


> Software in first post.


Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

vourexx said:


> I want to program windows, tailgate, euro lights, change region of the car, and American speed limit to remove


There allegedly should be a new solution coming out soon that will work best for G30.

Right now cracked version of Launcher Pro 3.7 will mostly work (though has 2018 mapping). Only other option is Esysplus, but going to trigger Antivirus, so I have never used.


----------



## Jhara_1 (11 mo ago)

Hi,

I need to replace flooded MGU HU/instrument cluster and infotainment screen in my G80. I have purchased used parts already!! Any help with how to code/program will be greatly appreciated!!

Also, may i request link for ISTA + and ESYS. 

I have purchase ISTA+ from Bimmerdiagnotic but the programing options do not work. 

I am in a bit of a bind here so any help will be greatly appreciated.....

I am in NYC area so if someone can help me with this it would be really appreciated....


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jhara_1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to replace flooded MGU HU/instrument cluster and infotainment screen in my G80. I have purchased used parts already!! Any help with how to code/program will be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## vourexx (12 mo ago)

Almaretto said:


> There allegedly should be a new solution coming out soon that will work best for G30.
> 
> Right now cracked version of Launcher Pro 3.7 will mostly work (though has 2018 mapping). Only other option is Esysplus, but going to trigger Antivirus, so I have never used.


So you suggest launcher pro 3.7 but with what version of esys must to combined?


----------



## gblair (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello Shawn,

Dealer has updated my G30 to I-Step S15A-21-11-560. Can you please give me the link for the latest/correct PSdZData 

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

gblair said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Dealer has updated my G30 to I-Step S15A-21-11-560. Can you please give me the link for the latest/correct PSdZData
> 
> Thanks


PM sent the newest


----------



## merc_320 (Dec 15, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn - Could you please send me the links for e-sys? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

merc_320 said:


> Hi Shawn - Could you please send me the links for e-sys? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Jhara_1 (11 mo ago)

Hi Shawn- Could you please send me the link for e-sys and ISTA+ 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jhara_1 said:


> Hi Shawn- Could you please send me the link for e-sys and ISTA+
> Thanks!


Sorry, I cannot help with ISTA. New version of ISTA requires a PC HWID specific license file to run. PM sent.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jhara_1 said:


> Hi Shawn- Could you please send me the link for e-sys and ISTA+
> Thanks!


PM sent ISTA+


----------



## danzki (11 mo ago)

Hey, could I have the latest software needed to code/program a 2018 G30?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

danzki said:


> Hey, could I have the latest software needed to code/program a 2018 G30?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Pm sent ista +, diagnose + programming


----------



## Devil_666 (11 mo ago)

Hey, i need the latest Ista+ & Rheingold software.
Can some one help me please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Devil_666 said:


> Hey, i need the latest Ista+ & Rheingold software.
> Can some one help me please?


PM sent


----------



## cateunhair (11 mo ago)

Hello Shawn,
Can you also send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
Thank You


----------



## akhil1980 (Dec 12, 2014)

I am trying to reach out to Tokenmaster over email to get access to the latest E-Sys Launcher but not having good luck. Any other suggestions?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cateunhair said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Can you also send me links to the latest E-sys, Launcher and PSdZdata lite?
> Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akhil1980 said:


> I am trying to reach out to Tokenmaster over email to get access to the latest E-Sys Launcher but not having good luck. Any other suggestions?


Vanished over 2 years ago. PM sent.


----------



## Christonio (Sep 7, 2020)

Is the networktool.exe for use with obd cable for ista-p still available somewhere?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Christonio said:


> Is the networktool.exe for use with obd cable for ista-p still available somewhere?


Sorry, I do not have that.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Christonio said:


> Is the networktool.exe for use with obd cable for ista-p still available somewhere?


Pm sent, maybe help


----------



## Ramsi4711 (11 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm sent, maybe help


Hi , can you send me a link for Rheingold / ISTA? Greetings (2007 E93 325i)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kaycee7 said:


> hi @shawnsheridan
> can you please send me the links to the latest E-Sys, Launcher and PSdZdata for my 2015 BMW X3
> thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## Ynorecex (11 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan

You can send me the links to the latest E-Sys, Launcher and PSdZdata for my G20 BMW 330i?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ynorecex said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> 
> You can send me the links to the latest E-Sys, Launcher and PSdZdata for my G20 BMW 330i?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## FoxXz (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello Shawn,
Can you also send me links to the latest E-sys, Which Launcher and PSdZdata lite
Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FoxXz said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Can you also send me links to the latest E-sys, Which Launcher and PSdZdata lite
> Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## Morphiax (11 mo ago)

Hello Shawn,
Can you also send me links to the latest E-sys, Which Launcher and PSdZdata lite
Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Morphiax said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Can you also send me links to the latest E-sys, Which Launcher and PSdZdata lite
> Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

Hello Shawn

Can you also send me links to the latest E-sys, Which Launcher and PSdZdata 

Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hide said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Can you also send me links to the latest E-sys, Which Launcher and PSdZdata
> 
> Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## ficus (Mar 30, 2021)

Hello Shawn

Can you also send me links to the latest E-sys, Which Launcher and PSdZdata 

Thank You!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ficus said:


> Hello Shawn
> 
> Can you also send me links to the latest E-sys, Which Launcher and PSdZdata
> 
> Thank You!


PM sent.


----------



## Arnold. A (11 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, except it is not codeable above 63 kmh for NBT ID5 Head Unit.


Does it possible to code slz module after chaning it with e sys and psdzdata lite ? Or i need full psdzdata if yes maybe can i get a link to download it ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Arnold. A said:


> Does it possible to code slz module after chaning it with e sys and psdzdata lite ? Or i need full psdzdata if yes maybe can i get a link to download it ?


All Coding can be done with Lite. Full needed only for Flashing.


----------



## Arnold. A (11 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> All Coding can be done with Lite. Full needed only for Flashing.


I think that you have a lot experience on it. So maybe cauld you help me a little bit? I have F07 2010 year. And i changed szl module. But i need to code it. Cause my active steering wheel doesnt work. I was looking a lot of guides , but didnt find info about it. Just i know that my szl in e-sys lights black , non of codes in slz module lights green all of them is black


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Arnold. A said:


> I think that you have a lot experience on it. So maybe cauld you help me a little bit? I have F07 2010 year. And i changed szl module. But i need to code it. Cause my active steering wheel doesnt work. I was looking a lot of guides , but didnt find info about it. Just i know that my szl in e-sys lights black , non of codes in slz module lights green all of them is black


If you replaced SZL, then you need to inject CAFD into SZL and VO Code it.

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read (ECU) => Left-Click on desired SZL => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom one) => Select OK => Right-Click on SZL (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## Arnold. A (11 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you replaced SZL, then you need to inject CAFD into SZL and VO Code it.
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read (ECU) => Left-Click on desired SZL => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom one) => Select OK => Right-Click on SZL (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


And here im getting problem that i can’t select the CAFD the button is disabled 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Arnold. A (11 mo ago)

Arnold. A said:


> And here im getting problem that i can’t select the CAFD the button is disabled 🤷🏼‍♂️


I mean detect CAF for SWE is disabled.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Arnold. A said:


> And here im getting problem that i can’t select the CAFD the button is disabled 🤷🏼‍♂️


You cant use E-Sys 3.27.1. Need 3.30.1 or higher.


----------



## Arnold. A (11 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> You cant use E-Sys 3.27.1. Need 3.30.1 or higher.


Mate maybe you can send me a link from where i can get it ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Arnold. A said:


> Mate maybe you can send me a link from where i can get it ?


PM sent.


----------



## T140I (Nov 11, 2021)

Hey guys, is it possible to get the most latest full PSDZ data please

thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

T140I said:


> Hey guys, is it possible to get the most latest full PSDZ data please
> 
> thank you in advance


PM sent.


----------



## jfrherran (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi @shawnsheridan
Can you also send me linksfor PSdZdata lite?
Thank You


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jfrherran said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> Can you also send me linksfor PSdZdata lite?
> Thank You


PM sent


----------



## Abdel_Adm (10 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi guys, can I have the link as well?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Abdel_Adm said:


> Hi guys, can I have the link as well?


PM sent


----------



## Rellinge (11 mo ago)

I'm looking for latest full PSDZdata - Can you help me?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Rellinge said:


> I'm looking for latest full PSDZdata - Can you help me?


Pm.sent


----------



## -HITMAN- (12 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm.sent


Hi, 

Please can you send me the link to the latest full PSDZ data,

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

-HITMAN- said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can you send me the link to the latest full PSDZ data,
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Abdel_Adm (10 mo ago)

Hi,

Can I also have the full version? I need to flash from ID4 to ID5


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Abdel_Adm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I also have the full version? I need to flash from ID4 to ID5


PM sent.


----------



## BMW-4-Life (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Shawn - I'm waiting to code in a G12 steering rack.

Could I get Esys, the Launcher and PSdZData Lite ?

Many thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW-4-Life said:


> Hi Shawn - I'm waiting to code in a G12 steering rack.
> 
> Could I get Esys, the Launcher and PSdZData Lite ?
> 
> Many thanks !


PM sent.


----------



## Hiighro (10 mo ago)

Hello Shawn,
Can you also send me links to the latest E-sys, Which Launcher and PSdZdata lite


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hiighro said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Can you also send me links to the latest E-sys, Which Launcher and PSdZdata lite


PM sent.


----------



## JoeBrow320 (10 mo ago)

Hello Shawn, 

Can you also please send me the links to the proper E-Sys, Launcher and PSDZ data lite files? I was looking to just enable bluetooth audio streaming on an 2014 F30 320xi. I downloaded the files in the pinned in the first post but am afraid of mixing and matching software versions. I've seen statements saying it works exclusively on windows 7 but saw some that say it works on windows 10 (I have windows 10) and have already purchased the ethernet/OBD2 cable on amazon.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JoeBrow320 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you also please send me the links to the proper E-Sys, Launcher and PSDZ data lite files? I was looking to just enable bluetooth audio streaming on an 2014 F30 320xi. I downloaded the files in the pinned in the first post but am afraid of mixing and matching software versions. I've seen statements saying it works exclusively on windows 7 but saw some that say it works on windows 10 (I have windows 10) and have already purchased the ethernet/OBD2 cable on amazon.


PM sent.


----------



## ACCENG (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello Shawn,

Can you please send me links for E-Sys, Launcher, and PSDZ data to code and flash G series. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ACCENG said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me links for E-Sys, Launcher, and PSDZ data to code and flash G series. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## jmh15 (10 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan Hi, could I have the latest links for Esys, launcher and PSDZ to code an F series. I have tried using the ones in the first page however, every time I put in the activation code on the launcher it just crashes. I have tried this on two separate machines and they do the same thing.


----------



## mistavee (10 mo ago)

Hi,

Please can you send me the link to the latest full PSDZ data,

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jmh15 said:


> @shawnsheridan Hi, could I have the latest links for Esys, launcher and PSDZ to code an F series. I have tried using the ones in the first page however, every time I put in the activation code on the launcher it just crashes. I have tried this on two separate machines and they do the same thing.





mistavee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can you send me the link to the latest full PSDZ data,
> 
> Thank you.


PM's sent.


----------



## laaatch (10 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan many thanks for your work. Could you please share the latest versions of all tools needed to code an F48 (e-sys, launcher and data?).
Thanks a lot,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

laaatch said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan many thanks for your work. Could you please share the latest versions of all tools needed to code an F48 (e-sys, launcher and data?).
> Thanks a lot,


PM sent.


----------



## ChipDip (10 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan is it possible to have a link to the latest version of the ISTA+, PSDZ, e-sys for F82? Thank you!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ChipDip said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan is it possible to have a link to the latest version of the ISTA+, PSDZ, e-sys for F82? Thank you!!


I cannot help with ISTA. PM sent.


----------



## ChipDip (10 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> I cannot help with ISTA. PM sent.


Understood, and thank you Shawn!


----------



## lutzman2k14 (Jun 20, 2020)

Is the software package in Post #1 still up to date? I downloaded everything, but the E-Sys Document says the Launcher PRO 3.x is needed. I only found the 2.8.2 Build. Is this sufficient, or do I need the other version? If yes, could you send me a PM on that, @shawnsheridan ? I want to code a F11 (2013/2014) Thank you so far!
Best,
Lutz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lutzman2k14 said:


> Is the software package in Post #1 still up to date? I downloaded everything, but the E-Sys Document says the Launcher PRO 3.x is needed. I only found the 2.8.2 Build. Is this sufficient, or do I need the other version? If yes, could you send me a PM on that, @shawnsheridan ? I want to code a F11 (2013/2014) Thank you so far!
> Best,
> Lutz


PM sent.


----------



## PV-F36 (10 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan could you share the Esys, launcher and PSDZ links for an F36 (uk spec). Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PV-F36 said:


> @shawnsheridan could you share the Esys, launcher and PSDZ links for an F36 (uk spec). Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Connect2017 (10 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan Can I get Esys, launcher and PSDZ links please? Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Connect2017 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan Can I get Esys, launcher and PSDZ links please? Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## Edvinas-LT (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi! I've got 4.27.20 FULL but apparently it's missing swfl files (everything else seems to be there) - can someone send me those please? Or just a link to 4.27.20 FULL that includes those swfl`s please.
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Edvinas-LT said:


> Hi! I've got 4.27.20 FULL but apparently it's missing swfl files (everything else seems to be there) - can someone send me those please? Or just a link to 4.27.20 FULL that includes those swfl`s please.
> Thank you!


If SWFL is missing, it's most likely LITE, not FULL. But based on latest psdzdata, considering SWFL is 100 GB of the total 212 GB psdzdata, just sending you the SWFL is not going to be possible. I'd downlead the Full package.


----------



## Edvinas-LT (Jan 22, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> If SWFL is missing, it's most likely LITE, not FULL. But based on latest psdzdata, considering SWFL is 100 GB of the total 212 GB psdzdata, just sending you the SWFL is not going to be possible. I'd downlead the Full package.


It is around 70GB so yeah looks like it's LITE. Can you send me a link to the latest psdzdata please? (don't think it matters but the car is F07 2012/11)

A few questions if you (or anyone else) doesn't mind answering:

1. Is it ok to mix psdzdata from different versions? So if I cherry-picked only those swfl files from latest psdzata that esys is asking me for, and leave all the other files from 4.27.20 intact? (just so I don't have to bother copying all the files to my laptop again - and my laptop would most likely lack disk space to accommodate latest psdzdata in full anyway). If it's not ok to do that - can you also send me 4.27.20 full please?

2. Is there a particular flashing order of the modules? I use ENET cable and esys. I'd like to flash at least NBT, DME, EGS and maybe VTG. Happy to do full flash if that's better - if I will do that in one go - I assume esys will do that in correct order automatically? Not too confident doing a full flash though as it is gonna be my first attempt. If I'll go one-by-one, in which order should I do that?

3. I've made myself a power supply from Delta DPS-700EB which can handle around 50A constant load. However, with ignition ON the current meter I've put on it shows nearly ~20A load with a voltage sitting around 13.9V (not even while flashing). If I turn on xenon, heated seats and what not - I could see it jumps to ~40-45A and this PSU handles it nicely. But anyway, is 50A enough to handle full flash session?

4. If car is unlocked with ignition OFF, that power supply reads 8-12A load. I think it's just the battery taking charge. But if I lock the car - load shortly drops to 1-2A. Why is that? Power supply connected under the bonnet. Is it IBS cutting off under the bonnet connections from the battery so my power supply is not charging the battery anymore if I lock the car?

Thanks for all your support and prompt answers Shawn! You should have a donation page or something - I'd be happy to transfer a small donation. Pretty sure others would like too. All this knowledge has to be appreciated somehow! 💪


----------



## Matthias_22 (Aug 8, 2021)

jmh15 said:


> @shawnsheridan Hi, could I have the latest links for Esys, launcher and PSDZ to code an F series. I have tried using the ones in the first page however, every time I put in the activation code on the launcher it just crashes. I have tried this on two separate machines and they do the same thing.





shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi,
Same for me. I'm using Launcher Pro V2.8.1 and E-sys 3.30.1 but coding is not possible for my X5/G05
So, appreciated if you can sent me a link to up-date both programs.
Matthias


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Matthias_22 said:


> Hi,
> Same for me. I'm using Launcher Pro V2.8.1 and E-sys 3.30.1 but coding is not possible for my X5/G05
> So, appreciated if you can sent me a link to up-date both programs.
> Matthias


for coding G05 you need esys min 3.33 and laucher 3.7,
the best esysx, but now problem to order


----------



## Matthias_22 (Aug 8, 2021)

Adalbert_77 said:


> for coding G05 you need esys min 3.33 and laucher 3.7
> the best esysx, but now problem to order


Oke, thnx for your reaction. Will follow this discusion to see when Launcher Pro is available again.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Inceptionv said:


> can i get a link for insta p


Not from this thread.


----------



## mog_wai (9 mo ago)

(newbie question): It is not fully clear to me what E-SYS and launcher version I should use for my MY2018 BMW i3. Any recommendations?


----------



## 325i 1994 coupe (May 31, 2008)

another newbie to coding - what version of E-SYS do I need for 2018 F20 M140i?

Thanks.


----------



## cristo232323 (8 mo ago)

Almaretto said:


> *What is Included*:
> Software Overview and Requirements
> Latest Software Links & Installation Instructions
> *NOTE1*: URL Links are in BLUE and pictures are links to larger images. *NOTE2*: Click here for Getting Started Guides, Tips, & Cheat Sheets *1. Software Overview and Requirements*: This guide serves Fxx, Ixx, and Gxx-series vehicle. For E-series, different software and cable are used. Complete Software & Interface Overview. Supported Chassis Code Overview
> ...


 HI! How are you everybody? Some can tell me if this work on windows 11, I install it and when I run the program don’t see any option, you thing I doing something wrong or just don’t work with windows 11, thanks for response, blessings.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cristo232323 said:


> HI! How are you everybody? Some can tell me if this work on windows 11, I install it and when I run the program don’t see any option, you thing I doing something wrong or just don’t work with windows 11, thanks for response, blessings.


Works fine on Windows 11.

Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## cristo232323 (8 mo ago)

cristo232323 said:


> HI! How are you everybody? Some can tell me if this work on windows 11, I install it and when I run the program don’t see any option, you thing I doing something wrong or just don’t work with windows 11, thanks for response, blessings.


i think is connection problems, i put pic about the cables i use. thanks answer.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cristo232323 said:


> i think is connection problems, i put pic about the cables i use. thanks answer.


You have no connection chassis targets. Make sure you followed Shawn's installation guide for Psdzdata.


----------



## cristo232323 (8 mo ago)

Almaretto said:


> You have no connection chassis targets. Make sure you followed Shawn's installation guide for Psdzdata.


 Buddy I appreciate your help, can you send me the link please?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cristo232323 said:


> Buddy I appreciate your help, can you send me the link please?


Linked in first post: 
*E-Sys - Install Instructions - v.15.pdf* (Guide courtesy of member Shawnsheridan)


----------



## cristo232323 (8 mo ago)

Almaretto said:


> Linked in first post: *E-Sys - Install Instructions - v.15.pdf* (Guide courtesy of member Shawnsheridan)


 Thanks for all your help bro, 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cristo232323 said:


> Thanks for all your help bro, 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## HennessyLV (8 mo ago)

Hi Shawnsheridian, 
As most of the guys before me have asked - could you please share the latest PSZData Full with me?
Much appreciated!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

HennessyLV said:


> Hi Shawnsheridian,
> As most of the guys before me have asked - could you please share the latest PSZData Full with me?
> Much appreciated!











Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series - PSdZData FULL Requests...


Hello, I have version 57.3 Is there a newer version? What is the newer version? What does it give over the older version? Most important, is it needed for a 2016 M3?




www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## 42Seb (8 mo ago)

What launcher are you using with E-SYS 3.31.0? Regrettably I can't run 3.27.1 as my PSDZDATA is "too new". I need to restore a CAFD file missing from my DME


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

42Seb said:


> What launcher are you using with E-SYS 3.31.0? Regrettably I can't run 3.27.1 as my PSDZDATA is "too new". I need to restore a CAFD file missing from my DME


You do not need a launcher to VO code. Download latest Esys in first post and launch directly.


----------



## 42Seb (8 mo ago)

Almaretto said:


> You do not need a launcher to VO code. Download latest Esys in first post and launch directly.


Oh sweet, thanks! I made a change to my VO code (Changed 8KL to 8KP to change oil service interval).
This is what I did:
1. Use ESys 3.30.1 to connect
2. Read VO.
3. Activate VO.
4. Save VO.
5. Navigate to VCM pane. Under the File tab near the bottom, open the VO saved in step 4.
6. Calculate FP. Navigate to Master tab and hit "Write FA FP". Success.
7. Navigate back to code pane and click on "Read ECU"
8. Select the CAFD file under DME and click on "Code"
ERROR!









This also removed my CAFD from the DME. I have to manually inject the CAFD back into the DME.

Any ideas?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

42Seb said:


> Oh sweet, thanks! I made a change to my VO code (Changed 8KL to 8KP to change oil service interval).
> This is what I did:
> 1. Use ESys 3.30.1 to connect
> 2. Read VO.
> ...


You should be selecting CAFD Folder, not orange ncd. 

Are you turning off engine before you press "Code"?


----------



## cristo232323 (8 mo ago)

cristo232323 said:


> Buddy I appreciate your help, can you send me the link please?


bro I disconnect the front seats without disconnecting battery and now I have a restrain system and driver restraint system light on my cluster, how can I resolve this with E-sys, I appreciate your help. Thanks.


----------



## Petersheep (Mar 14, 2021)

sorry if this question has been asked/ answered before but can't read each post one by one.
Still confused in what situation I need a launcher?
I saw some people can do coding directly without launcher?

I just installed e-sys 3.40 with v.4.35.30_PSdZData_Lite and got a ENET cable
I want to code my G20 with 2022/03 software with Auto Lane Change and maybe speed limit info.

Thank you all masters in advanced.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Petersheep said:


> sorry if this question has been asked/ answered before but can't read each post one by one.
> Still confused in what situation I need a launcher?
> I saw some people can do coding directly without launcher?
> 
> ...


FDL coding requires a launcher. Speed limit info requires an FSC code.


----------



## Petersheep (Mar 14, 2021)

Almaretto said:


> FDL coding requires a launcher. Speed limit info requires an FSC code.


Thank you sir. So FDL need Launcher and VO doesn't need. Hope my understading correct.
Now next question will be: Launcher Pro 5.0 is out now but also there is BimmerUtility which they said they are not launcher.
What do I exactly need to do FDL on G20? Launcher Pro 5.0 or BummerUtility.

Thank you again.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Petersheep said:


> Thank you sir. So FDL need Launcher and VO doesn't need. Hope my understading correct.
> Now next question will be: Launcher Pro 5.0 is out now but also there is BimmerUtility which they said they are not launcher.
> What do I exactly need to do FDL on G20? Launcher Pro 5.0 or BummerUtility.
> 
> Thank you again.


Token needed for FDL coding, not VO. Launcher Pro or BU will provide that; but Pro Launcher has 2018 mapping and better off with BU.


----------



## Gheebo (7 mo ago)

Hi! Another noobie here with G20! @shawnsheridan could you provide me with the psdzdata so I can continue messing up my BMW?


----------



## ali-g (Nov 16, 2020)

have anybody E-sys 3.40.2 ?


----------



## Elikh48 (7 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan Thank you for all the help. Can i have the latest info/software I need to code my 2017 G30 back to factory VO. I plan on coding my Head Unit soon so can BimmerUtility do it all? Thank you.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Elikh48 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan Thank you for all the help. Can i have the latest info/software I need to code my 2017 G30 back to factory VO. I plan on coding my Head Unit soon so can BimmerUtility do it all? Thank you.


Psdzdata and E-sys in first post is all you need to factory restore via VO coding. 

Bimmer Utility additionally needed if you want to FDL code.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Quick Update to OP:

Removed links to Launcher Pro 2.82 as token no longer valid.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

.


----------



## E-Man 550i (Oct 28, 2021)

Almaretto said:


> Quick Update to OP:
> 
> Removed links to Launcher Pro 2.82 as token no longer valid.


Hello @Almaretto looks like I'm late to the game here! I have a 2018 G30 530e and just bought a 6WB cluster to upgrade from my 6WA. I tried emailing Token Master for Launcher Pro 3x and haven't had a response. I've downloaded e-sys 3.27 and 3.31 and latest Psdzdata so I take it that all I need is the launcher. Do you have any links to a launcher that will work or do we now need to use Bimmer Utility? I was hoping to use Launcher Pro 2.82 but I see it's no longer valid. Any help will be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## KingShadou (May 29, 2018)

What launcher is best for esys 3.27.1?? And where can I get it??


----------



## fizad99 (Dec 12, 2014)

Just got a 2022 x6 x drive 40i. Can someone tell me what coding options can be done to it? Is there a list I can see? 2nd question is can anyone help me do it?


----------



## antair (8 mo ago)

Can you re-upload NCD/CAFD tool or PM it to me please?
The link became obsolete today...


----------



## cjn (Dec 8, 2015)

I'd be grateful for some help here. I wanted to restore the BDC_BODY3 ECU in my F40 M135i to the factory settings. Using E-Sys 3.38.2, I coded the ECU, which has 7 CAFD files. This failed with numerous errors and I now see 7 files all named CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255. Trying to replace or delete them gets me nowhere. Using the "Detect CAF for SWE" route and selecting all 7 displayed files just added these to the existing list. I am unable to read coding data for any of these now 14 files.


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

cjn said:


> I'd be grateful for some help here. I wanted to restore the BDC_BODY3 ECU in my F40 M135i to the factory settings. Using E-Sys 3.38.2, I coded the ECU, which has 7 CAFD files. This failed with numerous errors and I now see 7 files all named CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255. Trying to replace or delete them gets me nowhere. Using the "Detect CAF for SWE" route and selecting all 7 displayed files just added these to the existing list. I am unable to read coding data for any of these now 14 files.


Why you not try calculate update?

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cjn (Dec 8, 2015)

juantg93 said:


> Why you not try calculate update?
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


Thank you for your response, but I have absolutely no idea what you are suggesting.


----------



## moderator (7 mo ago)

Link to E-Sys 3.27.1 is dead :/. Could you please reupload?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

moderator said:


> Link to E-Sys 3.27.1 is dead :/. Could you please reupload?


Here 3.30









112.4 MB file on MEGA







mega.nz





Need activation for coding i can help remotely


----------



## shockazulu (6 mo ago)

Adalbert_77
I cant figure out how to pm you.
pm me
I changed my power steering rack on my bmw i3 and need to recode it.
I bought a enet cable from amazon and have a new laptop with the ethernet connector.
I need the software to make my steering wheel error go away.


----------



## Lenkka (Jan 22, 2020)

Is there any free fdl coding for f-series atm? I need it only once, so feels stupid to use 100€ for laucher or bu. And ofc dealer will charge even more. 😅

Didnt notice that old laucher went old, and now my car isnt what I want.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

moderator said:


> Link to E-Sys 3.27.1 is dead :/. Could you please reupload?


A bunch of my links got reported and removed.

Cleaned up OP, including only sharing latest version. 



Lenkka said:


> Is there any free fdl coding for f-series atm? I need it only once, so feels stupid to use 100€ for laucher or bu. And ofc dealer will charge even more. 😅
> 
> Didnt notice that old laucher went old, and now my car isnt what I want.


There are a bunch of Pro 2.8.1 versions floating around, like this, but have not personally tried any.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

biosdi said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> Hi Shawn,
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ethaniverson (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi Shawn,

Could you, please, send me the links for ISTA?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ethaniverson said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you, please, send me the links for ISTA?
> 
> Thank you!


Wrong Thread for ISTA, and new ISTA requires a PC HWID specific license file to run.


----------



## biosdi (Dec 13, 2015)

So sorry… So, where can I find that thread?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

biosdi said:


> So sorry… So, where can I find that thread?
> 
> thanks


There isn't one where you can get ISTA with the required a PC HWID specific license file to run. Just old versions.


----------



## biosdi (Dec 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> There isn't one where you can get ISTA with the required a PC HWID specific license file to run. Just old versions.


so can I install an older version for my 2015 F36 420d?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

biosdi said:


> so can I install an older version for my 2015 F36 420d?


Car Production Date is irrelevant. What matters is what version of ISTA was last used to Program the car.


----------



## biosdi (Dec 13, 2015)

And how can I check it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

biosdi said:


> And how can I check it?


Send me your VIN (Last 7).


----------



## biosdi (Dec 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Send me your VIN (Last 7).


pm sent


----------



## clsautogt (3 mo ago)

Hi ShawnSheridan, I´m having a trouble with a HU display, it does not turn on, it only iluminates, this was caused by a client triying to change his FEM, after seeing that nothing works, he returns the original FEM and thi screen nevers turn on again. I try to flashing wit e-sys, only cddeploy due to and error message " cdDeploy FinishedWithError cafd_00000ded-003_014_012"; but gave a message "Missing SWEs in PSdzDara directory (C201). My PSdzData version is 4.37.2, the vehicle is 2015 BMW Xdrive 328i F30. Can you give me a little help? Am I doing something wrong? Thank you for your time, must appreciated! regards.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clsautogt said:


> Hi ShawnSheridan, I´m having a trouble with a HU display, it does not turn on, it only iluminates, this was caused by a client triying to change his FEM, after seeing that nothing works, he returns the original FEM and thi screen nevers turn on again. I try to flashing wit e-sys, only cddeploy due to and error message " cdDeploy FinishedWithError cafd_00000ded-003_014_012"; but gave a message "Missing SWEs in PSdzDara directory (C201). My PSdzData version is 4.37.2, the vehicle is 2015 BMW Xdrive 328i F30. Can you give me a little help? Am I doing something wrong? Thank you for your time, must appreciated! regards.


Flash it with PSdZData Full.


----------



## MichaelPent (3 mo ago)

Hi, would someone be kind and send me a link for downloading E-sys version compatible with PSdZData 4.37.31 ?
Thank you in advance!

Do I also need somekind of launcher to do coding?


----------



## BmwDriver2018 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello Friends,
i search a new Esys software with PSDZDATA for coding F Modell and G model


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MichaelPent said:


> Hi, would someone be kind and send me a link for downloading E-sys version compatible with PSdZData 4.37.31 ?
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Do I also need somekind of launcher to do coding?





BmwDriver2018 said:


> Hello Friends,
> i search a new Esys software with PSDZDATA for coding F Modell and G model


PM's sent.


----------



## PCM1630 (2 mo ago)

Hello！

Can you send me a new Esys software with PSDZDATA for coding G20 model ? Please & thank you very much !!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PCM1630 said:


> Hello！
> 
> Can you send me a new Esys software with PSDZDATA for coding G20 model ? Please & thank you very much !!


PM sent.


----------



## Gixxxer (2 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


What version of e-sys should be used for programming? (psdzdata 4.37.11 Full)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gixxxer said:


> What version of e-sys should be used for psdzdata 4.37.11 Full for programming?


E-Sys 3.30.1 or higher.


----------



## Gixxxer (2 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys 3.30.1 or higher.


What about 3.40.1 ? Is it stable?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gixxxer said:


> What about 3.40.1 ? Is it stable?


Yes.


----------



## astropspec (2 mo ago)

hello sir 
can i have the latest links for a stable esys version along with the latest pszdata 
thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

astropspec said:


> hello sir
> can i have the latest links for a stable esys version along with the latest pszdata
> thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## jaybr (2 mo ago)

may i get the latest coding software for my f30 car please?

would be great,

thank you in advice!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaybr said:


> may i get the latest coding software for my f30 car please?
> 
> would be great,
> 
> thank you in advice!


PM sent.


----------



## T11ESH (9 mo ago)

Hi Mate, please can I have the latest esys software, I went to use my one today and it asked me for a pin or something like that, so I'm guessing it's out of date.
Thanks


----------



## Scutty (3 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan can you please me a link for the latest ESYS?
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

T11ESH said:


> Hi Mate, please can I have the latest esys software, I went to use my one today and it asked me for a pin or something like that, so I'm guessing it's out of date.
> Thanks





Scutty said:


> @shawnsheridan can you please me a link for the latest ESYS?
> Thank you


PM's sent.


----------



## Tom1781 (Oct 17, 2020)

hello sir 
can i have the latest links for a stable esys version along with the latest pszdata 
thank you.
P.S. will this work with BMW F40?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tom1781 said:


> hello sir
> can i have the latest links for a stable esys version along with the latest pszdata
> thank you.
> P.S. will this work with BMW F40?


PM sent. Yes, nothing unique about an F40.


----------



## yaroliban (3 mo ago)

Could you send a PM with the latest E-SYS + Launcher + Tokengenerator please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yaroliban said:


> Could you send a PM with the latest E-SYS + Launcher + Tokengenerator please?


PM sent.


----------



## Doculster (2 mo ago)

Hi
Could you please send me a link to latest software and token.

many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Doculster said:


> Hi
> Could you please send me a link to latest software and token.
> 
> many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Cryptonick (2 mo ago)

Hey there can i please have the latest links for a stable esys version along with the latest pszdata for a 2016 750li 
Thanks in advance


----------



## mnagdee (11 mo ago)

Hi,
Please can I have latest links for esys, psdzdata, launcher, token?
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cryptonick said:


> Hey there can i please have the latest links for a stable esys version along with the latest pszdata for a 2016 750li
> Thanks in advance





mnagdee said:


> Hi,
> Please can I have latest links for esys, psdzdata, launcher, token?
> Thank you


PM's sent.


----------



## Fuerst (2 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me a PM with the latest E-SYS + Launcher + Tokengenerator?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fuerst said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a PM with the latest E-SYS + Launcher + Tokengenerator?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## clausx3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi to all,
can anyone please send me a link to latest psdzdata lite?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

boomboxr said:


> Hi, could i please have a link for the full psdzdata F10 (Prod:date 10.10 )


PM sent.


----------



## dui (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi, 

My .est token has expired 
Can someone help me please?
Also links for latest psdzdata.

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dui said:


> Hi,
> 
> My .est token has expired
> Can someone help me please?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## alanchen (2 mo ago)

Hi,

My .est token had expired and need latest psdzdata to fix error C012 . Can help to provide the link please? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alanchen said:


> Hi,
> 
> My .est token had expired and need latest psdzdata to fix error C012 . Can help to provide the link please? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## marty_beemer (2 mo ago)

*shawnsheridan* Can i get the latest psdzdata light? I have the C012 error. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marty_beemer said:


> *shawnsheridan* Can i get the latest psdzdata light? I have the C012 error. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## idepertrix (2 mo ago)

hey
@shawnsheridan can u send me latest ista+ , esys and latest psdzdata light? i would be very grateful


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

idepertrix said:


> hey
> @shawnsheridan can u send me latest ista+ , esys and latest psdzdata light? i would be very grateful


Thread is not for ISTA+. PM sent.


----------



## shams.in (2 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan, looking for the software links for Esys and Psdzdata (car is an G05 X5 2019). Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shams.in said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan, looking for the software links for Esys and Psdzdata (car is an G05 X5 2019). Thank you very much in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## sejo172 (2 mo ago)

Hi,

@shawnsheridan Can you please send me the links for Esys and Psdzdata for a G20? 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sejo172 said:


> Hi,
> 
> @shawnsheridan Can you please send me the links for Esys and Psdzdata for a G20?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


PM sent.


----------



## Inster (Dec 25, 2020)

Hey, need latest Lite_psdzdata, Full_psdzdata and spdaten


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Inster said:


> Hey, need latest Lite_psdzdata, Full_psdzdata and spdaten


PM sent.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm trying to get back in this "game". Forgot a lot of it over the years  
Can I use Esys without Bimmer Utility or any other additional component if I just want to extract a 1B file for use in another application?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zkiifreak said:


> I'm trying to get back in this "game". Forgot a lot of it over the years
> Can I use Esys without Bimmer Utility or any other additional component if I just want to extract a 1B file for use in another application?
> Thanks in advance.


Yes. BimmerUtility needed ONLY for FDL Coding.


----------



## mrpingu (2 mo ago)

Why does one need a launcher?


----------



## kan0enas (2 mo ago)

Hi,

@shawnsheridan Can you please send me the links for Esys and Psdzdata i would be very grateful


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrpingu said:


> Why does one need a launcher?


For FDL Coding, E-Sys requires a 3rd Party “Mapping” application such as BimmerUtility as it Provides CAFD Mapping. BMW AG made changes to PSdZData beginning with 54.2 PSdZData where they removed (trimmed) all descriptive text from CAFD and FAFP files, making FDL Coding of ECU's difficult, as the FDL Codes can no longer be easily located. The "Mapping" application dynamically maps the trimmed data back into CAFD file making FDL Coding possible. BimmerUtility is NOT needed for VO (FA) Coding nor ECU Programming (Flashing) as these can be performed with E-Sys direct.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kan0enas said:


> Hi,
> 
> @shawnsheridan Can you please send me the links for Esys and Psdzdata i would be very grateful


PM sent.


----------



## mrpingu (2 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> For FDL Coding, E-Sys requires a 3rd Party “Mapping” application such as BimmerUtility as it Provides CAFD Mapping. BMW AG made changes to PSdZData beginning with 54.2 PSdZData where they removed (trimmed) all descriptive text from CAFD and FAFP files, making FDL Coding of ECU's difficult, as the FDL Codes can no longer be easily located. The "Mapping" application dynamically maps the trimmed data back into CAFD file making FDL Coding possible. BimmerUtility is NOT needed for VO (FA) Coding nor ECU Programming (Flashing) as these can be performed with E-Sys direct.


Thanks for your clear, fast and helpful replies. Mind sending latest links? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrpingu said:


> Thanks for your clear, fast and helpful replies. Mind sending latest links? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Mihajlo (1 mo ago)

Hi,
@shawnsheridan could you please send me esys and launcher premium? Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mihajlo said:


> Hi,
> @shawnsheridan could you please send me esys and launcher premium? Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

Dear shawn

Can you give me ISTA+ 4.39.1x Install Files?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ISTA+ Install Files has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

shawnsheridan said:


> ISTA+ Install Files has nothing to do with this thread.


sorry
Wrong place to post


----------



## bmwx3driver (6 mo ago)

Guys, my E-Sys is not working anymore. I have updated on a F30 the tempomat buttons from limiter. Has to code now that thing but my E-Sys is not working anymore. Don't know why. Have seen there is a new version. I have downloaded the files on page 1. Do I need also some kind of tokenmaster prog to start it? Can you please help me getting it working again. Thank you in advance! 

Denis


----------



## bmwx3driver (6 mo ago)

Installed the E-Sys version here and pszddata and purchased the tokenmaster thing... Waiting now....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwx3driver said:


> Guys, my E-Sys is not working anymore. I have updated on a F30 the tempomat buttons from limiter. Has to code now that thing but my E-Sys is not working anymore. Don't know why. Have seen there is a new version. I have downloaded the files on page 1. Do I need also some kind of tokenmaster prog to start it? Can you please help me getting it working again. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Denis


PM sent.


----------



## eoinhenshaw (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi @shawnsheridan 

Could I please get links for the latest E-Sys and PSdZData Lite for VO Coding

Thanks for all your help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eoinhenshaw said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan
> 
> Could I please get links for the latest E-Sys and PSdZData Lite for VO Coding
> 
> Thanks for all your help


PM sent.


----------



## Gheebo (7 mo ago)

Hey @shawnsheridan

Could I also please get links for the latest E-Sys and PSdZData Lite for VO Coding? 

Thank you so very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gheebo said:


> Hey @shawnsheridan
> 
> Could I also please get links for the latest E-Sys and PSdZData Lite for VO Coding?
> 
> Thank you so very much!


PM sent.


----------



## dispoz (1 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan ,

Could you please send all the E-Sys, launcher, and token generator links?
Thank you so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dispoz said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan ,
> 
> Could you please send all the E-Sys, launcher, and token generator links?
> Thank you so much!


PM sent.


----------



## Fruto98 (1 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan could you possibly send me the link for Esys and Psdzdata? Trying to program a new/ used acsm to my vehicle so i can clear my dash of airbag lights


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fruto98 said:


> @shawnsheridan could you possibly send me the link for Esys and Psdzdata? Trying to program a new/ used acsm to my vehicle so i can clear my dash of airbag lights


PM sent.


----------



## Sophie_m (Aug 12, 2021)

Could you send me the link for Esys and Psdzdata please? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sophie_m said:


> Could you send me the link for Esys and Psdzdata please? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Fex01 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi @shawnsheridan ,

Could you please send all the E-Sys, launcher, and token generator links?
Thank you so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fex01 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan ,
> 
> Could you please send all the E-Sys, launcher, and token generator links?
> Thank you so much!


PM sent.


----------



## jswanson44 (1 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan,

Would you mind sending my e-sys, launcher and token generator links as well? I'm also trying to track down the most recent psdzdata for the 07/2022.58 update. Have a touchscreen delete G05 that the touchscreen was deleted once more through the update. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jswanson44 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan,
> 
> Would you mind sending my e-sys, launcher and token generator links as well? I'm also trying to track down the most recent psdzdata for the 07/2022.58 update. Have a touchscreen delete G05 that the touchscreen was deleted once more through the update. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## helix19 (1 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan, I would greatly appreciate if you can send me the e-sys, launcher, token generator link and Psdzdata lite? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

helix19 said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan, I would greatly appreciate if you can send me the e-sys, launcher, token generator link and Psdzdata lite? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## kamilmozis (1 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan, me as well, please 🙏🏻
Does anybody know, how to code to unlock country limitation for aSLA and TLA? It was unblocked in my car, but yesterday, when I came back from the service point, they updated software in my car and everything has gone 🙈. And now I there is just "not supported in your country" 🙁.


----------



## ivcho_f82 (1 mo ago)

Hello Shawn, can you send me is well latest E-SYS + Launcher + Token generator please, thank you so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kamilmozis said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan, me as well, please 🙏🏻





ivcho_f82 said:


> Hello Shawn, can you send me is well latest E-SYS + Launcher + Token generator please, thank you so much!


PM's sent.


----------



## Jamied1367 (1 mo ago)

Hello Shawn, can you send me is well latest E-SYS + Launcher + Token generator please, thank you so much!


----------



## Davem3e30 (2 mo ago)

Could you please send all the E-Sys, launcher, and token generator links?
Thank you so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jamied1367 said:


> Hello Shawn, can you send me is well latest E-SYS + Launcher + Token generator please, thank you so much!





Davem3e30 said:


> Could you please send all the E-Sys, launcher, and token generator links?
> Thank you so much


PM's sent.


----------



## hall2000 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello, can I get the download link(s) for esys, launcher and token that works with a X3 G01? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hall2000 said:


> Hello, can I get the download link(s) for esys, launcher and token that works with a X3 G01? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Paakwasied (May 20, 2016)

Hello @shawnsheridan cn you please send me esys with launcher and working token that works for BMW f30


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Paakwasied said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan cn you please send me esys with launcher and working token that works for BMW f30


PM sent.


----------



## stalbans (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Shawn, can you send me is well latest E-SYS + Launcher + Token generator please, thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stalbans said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me is well latest E-SYS + Launcher + Token generator please, thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ersr (Jun 18, 2020)

Hello Shawn, will appreciate latest links to e-sys + launcher + token gen and psdzdata. Happy Holidays to all bimmers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ersr said:


> Hello Shawn, will appreciate latest links to e-sys + launcher + token gen and psdzdata. Happy Holidays to all bimmers!


PM sent.


----------



## redyar (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi Shawn, can you send all of e-sys, launcher, token generator link? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

redyar said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send all of e-sys, launcher, token generator link? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## inavcoste (Nov 28, 2021)

hi Shawn, I would also liked to ask for bundle ( E-sys, psdzdata, token and launcher), since my pc laptop got stolen and I lost everything. thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

inavcoste said:


> hi Shawn, I would also liked to ask for bundle ( E-sys, psdzdata, token and launcher), since my pc laptop got stolen and I lost everything. thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## patrickryanmorris23 (29 d ago)

Hey Shawn, could you also hook it up with the E-sys + psdzdata + token + launcher? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

patrickryanmorris23 said:


> Hey Shawn, could you also hook it up with the E-sys + psdzdata + token + launcher? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Lkosvensson (12 mo ago)

Could you hook me up with the files aswell? Thank you in advance Shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lkosvensson said:


> Could you hook me up with the files aswell? Thank you in advance Shawn


PM sent.


----------



## AlmightySet635 (28 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Could you hook me up with the files aswell? Thank you in advance Shawn ))))))


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AlmightySet635 said:


> Could you hook me up with the files aswell? Thank you in advance Shawn ))))))


PM sent.


----------



## krister.lofqvist (27 d ago)

Hi Shawn😎 Can you please hook me up with the files? Thanks in advance and Merry Christmas!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

krister.lofqvist said:


> Hi Shawn😎 Can you please hook me up with the files? Thanks in advance and Merry Christmas!


PM sent.


----------



## Becketted (7 mo ago)

Hi, if anyone has ISTA+ could they send me a link? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Becketted said:


> Hi, if anyone has ISTA+ could they send me a link? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## bkgoonz12 (26 d ago)

Hey Shawn, would really appreciate latest links to e-sys + launcher + token gen and psdzdata. would also appreciate if you can direct me to latest ista+ much appreciated
Happy Holidays


----------



## StanDiego (May 27, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> See if E-Sys can Read Coding Data from ECU.


Short of installing E-Sys and seeing if it can Read Coding Data from the ECU, does anyone know of another way of determining if I have a Secure Coded ECU, a unique version number, prefix or suffix, or ??? 

I have a G29 with a 30JUN2022 build date so I assume there's a good possibility my ECU is Secure Coded. I'm trying to avoid buying a power supply and setting up E-Sys only to discover I can't code it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bkgoonz12 said:


> Hey Shawn, would really appreciate latest links to e-sys + launcher + token gen and psdzdata. would also appreciate if you can direct me to latest ista+ much appreciated
> Happy Holidays


PM sent.


----------



## Bronzit_FTW (25 d ago)

Hi Shawn, Could you please provide the links for E-Sys and related tools?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bronzit_FTW said:


> Hi Shawn, Could you please provide the links for E-Sys and related tools?


PM sent.


----------



## porka (25 d ago)

Hey Shawn, will appreciate latest links to e-sys + launcher + token gen and psdzdata please. Many thanks !


----------



## gt1 (Apr 13, 2016)

@shawnsheridan Please send me the E-Sys links


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

porka said:


> Hey Shawn, will appreciate latest links to e-sys + launcher + token gen and psdzdata please. Many thanks !





gt1 said:


> @shawnsheridan Please send me the E-Sys links


PM's sent.


----------



## NaigHba (3 mo ago)

Hey there Shawn. Would apreciete the link tot E-sys, Launcher & co . Cheers !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NaigHba said:


> Hey there Shawn. Would apreciete the link tot E-sys, Launcher & co . Cheers !


PM sent.


----------



## dcshell (Dec 30, 2013)

@shawnsheridan 
Could you help me with the link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dcshell said:


> @shawnsheridan
> Could you help me with the link?


PM sent.


----------



## PPL (1 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, do you know if any 2023 X7 40i purchased now will be software upgradable to the new highway assist version later in 2023? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PPL said:


> Hi Shawn, do you know if any 2023 X7 40i purchased now will be software upgradable to the new highway assist version later in 2023? Thanks.


No, I have no idea on this.


----------



## RossM (24 d ago)

@shawnsheridan, any chance you could take a look at my thread please - I think it may relate to this (PsDzData etc)









Mini F55 Rear PDC Coding


Hi, I've retrofitted rear parking sensors to my 2019 Mini F55 (all genuine parts), but I'm really stuck and am struggling to code the ECU in to the car. I've spent a several hours trying to navigate existing forums trying to work this out, but unfortunately it has got the better of me! I've...




www.bimmerfest.com





TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RossM said:


> @shawnsheridan, any chance you could take a look at my thread please - I think it may relate to this (PsDzData etc)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I replied to your Post.


----------



## islamalmoufti (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Shawn, thanks for your great help to all, I am from Iraq, appreciate if you can send me latest links for E-SYS, launcher, Psdzdata & Token generator.
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

islamalmoufti said:


> Hi Shawn, thanks for your great help to all, I am from Iraq, appreciate if you can send me latest links for E-SYS, launcher, Psdzdata & Token generator.
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## islamalmoufti (Jun 14, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you


----------



## Larbel (27 d ago)

Hi Shawn, can you send me latest links for E-SYS, launcher, Psdzdata & Token generator, thank you!!!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Larbel said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me latest links for E-SYS, launcher, Psdzdata & Token generator, thank you!!!!!


PM sent.


----------



## henny (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Could i please trouble you for the latest links for E-Sys, launcher, Psdzdata & token generator? Thanks & Merry Christmas!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

henny said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could i please trouble you for the latest links for E-Sys, launcher, Psdzdata & token generator? Thanks & Merry Christmas!


PM sent.


----------



## Zeros (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello Shawn, Can i please get the latest links for E-Sys, launcher, Psdzdata & token generator?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zeros said:


> Hello Shawn, Can i please get the latest links for E-Sys, launcher, Psdzdata & token generator?


PM sent.


----------



## mattyts (3 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,

Could I please get download links for:
Esys & any prerequisite programs needed to run it
Daten/Psdzdatafiles for an F25 (Pre LCI) and an F32 (Post LCI)

Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mattyts said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could I please get download links for:
> Esys & any prerequisite programs needed to run it
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Basti934 (1 mo ago)

Hey Shawn,

Can you please send me the SP Daten for the F-Series/INPA? I cant find it anywhere and im really need them for my Steering Sensor.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Basti934 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the SP Daten for the F-Series/INPA? I cant find it anywhere and im really need them for my Steering Sensor.


PM sent.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Sup Shawn, hope you had a great holiday so far. Can you provide the download link for esys + launcher? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ausfahrt said:


> Sup Shawn, hope you had a great holiday so far. Can you provide the download link for esys + launcher? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## rdn6427 (13 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hey bro, same request. Have a 2018 X5 40e (F15). Much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rdn6427 said:


> Hey bro, same request. Have a 2018 X5 40e (F15). Much appreciated!


PM sent.


----------



## ASHAPv2 (13 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


In way over my head with a 2018 330e. Already have the software and messed things up even more. Do you think you could help me out?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ASHAPv2 said:


> In way over my head with a 2018 330e. Already have the software and messed things up even more. Do you think you could help me out?


PM sent.


----------



## 2BIMMERBB (13 d ago)

Hi Shawn,

I am trying to read codes but I am unsure which software I need. I assume I need Esys program with additional software(like launcher), would you please send me the link? Thank you so much in advance and hope you have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2BIMMERBB said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am trying to read codes but I am unsure which software I need. I assume I need Esys program with additional software(like launcher), would you please send me the link? Thank you so much in advance and hope you have a wonderful holiday.


E-Sys is for Coding and Programming (flashing) not Diagnosis. BimmerUtility though, which is needed for FDL Coding with E-Sys, will pull codes. PM sent.


----------



## Milo.Syko (Jun 15, 2021)

@[B]shawnsheridan[/B]* Hey I recently lost communication to my Transfer Case due to XDelete ECU Update.. I'm assuming that updating my ISTEP may fix the communication issue. What do you think would be the fastest way to do so? E Sys or ISTA? I think I need to install the PSdZData regardless right? Hoping to get it all figured out without staying up all night to install the files. Thanks in advance for your input!*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Milo.Syko said:


> @[B]shawnsheridan[/B]* Hey I recently lost communication to my Transfer Case due to XDelete ECU Update.. I'm assuming that updating my ISTEP may fix the communication issue. What do you think would be the fastest way to do so? E Sys or ISTA? I think I need to install the PSdZData regardless right? Hoping to get it all figured out without staying up all night to install the files. Thanks in advance for your input!*


I'd flash with E-Sys. PM sent.


----------



## hiska (Oct 9, 2013)

@shawnsheridan Hi, do you happen to know where to download EDIBAS? I want to add a service history entry into my F10.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hiska said:


> @shawnsheridan Hi, do you happen to know where to download EDIBAS? I want to add a service history entry into my F10.


PM sent.


----------



## hiska (Oct 9, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you always.


----------



## Basti934 (1 mo ago)

Hi,
Sadly know i have to change my ICM-Module but im going to take an used one (bmw charges 1.200€ for a new!). 
But i need to flash it in esys. @shawnsheridan can you send me please the Link for the PSdZ Full Data 2.54.1?
Is it possible to take a used ICM-Module and Flash it to my I-Step via Esys? Or are there any upcoming problems?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Basti934 said:


> Hi,
> Sadly know i have to change my ICM-Module but im going to take an used one (bmw charges 1.200€ for a new!).
> But i need to flash it in esys. @shawnsheridan can you send me please the Link for the PSdZ Full Data 2.54.1?
> Is it possible to take a used ICM-Module and Flash it to my I-Step via Esys? Or are there any upcoming problems?


You can flash to any I-Step...if you can find the psdzdata Full. I have always only the latest version. Old versions are not maintained.


----------



## Basti934 (1 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can flash to any I-Step...if you can find the psdzdata Full. I have always only the latest version. Old versions are not maintained.


But do i have to flash every ecu on the same I-step or just the nee ICM?
So you dont have 2.54.1 PsdZ Full?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Basti934 said:


> But do i have to flash every ecu on the same I-step or just the nee ICM?
> So you dont have 2.54.1 PsdZ Full?


It's not black and white. Sometimes you can flash Single ECU, sometime it requires multiple ECU. Depends on the ECU and the requirements of its new firmware. You can see dependencies in the Flash TAL. Normally I just flash the single ECU I need to update, and then I'll only flash others if I have issues afterward.

No, I don't have 2.54.1. I have always only the latest version as I wrote above,


----------



## Basti934 (1 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> It's not black and white. Sometimes you can flash Single ECU, sometime it requires multiple ECU. Depends on the ECU and the requirements of its new firmware. You can see dependencies in the Flash TAL. Normally I just flash the single ECU I need to update, and then I'll only flash others if I have issues afterward.
> 
> No, I don't have 2.54.1. I have always only the latest version as I wrote above,


Ok thank you for your help so far!

Do you have a working ISTA link (with files) also? My ISTA works fine but only the Diagnostics Part and the Programming doesnt work (version. 4.10)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Basti934 said:


> Ok thank you for your help so far!
> 
> Do you have a working ISTA link (with files) also? My ISTA works fine but only the Diagnostics Part and the Programming doesnt work (version. 4.10)


PM sent.


----------



## Johnkim881 (1 mo ago)

Need any version of ista and data lite please . Apparently I killed off the turbo with my driving manner , but there are no warning lights. Want to try to find out what went wrong . Happy 2023, everyone !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Johnkim881 said:


> Need any version of ista and data lite please . Apparently I killed off the turbo with my driving manner , but there are no warning lights. Want to try to find out what went wrong . Happy 2023, everyone !


PM sent.


----------



## Paakwasied (May 20, 2016)

Hello Shawn. Looking for inpa or any bmw diagnostics software for my f30. 
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## ballroom (Sep 5, 2018)

Hello guys!

I had a failure on my laptop, and so, lost mine istad software 
I need it to do my personal maintenance on car, can someone help where to find torrent with license?
Any version should do, but recent appreciatted.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ballroom said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I had a failure on my laptop, and so, lost mine istad software
> I need it to do my personal maintenance on car, can someone help where to find torrent with license?
> ...


Wrong Thread for ISTA. PM sent.


----------



## magpies14 (Jan 7, 2019)

hi guys,

can anyone share E-sys 3.30 and 3.27 ?

thanks

Edit - got them... thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

magpies14 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> can anyone share E-sys 3.30 and 3.27 ?
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisRod1013 (7 d ago)

Hello, can I get links to whatever I need to program a used abs module that I installed into my car?
I think it is just esys? Not sure, but I do have psdzdata 4.32.33 downloaded.

Thank you!

Edit- The car is a 2015 F30 328i


----------



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

Do you have firmware for BMW original ICOM NEXT?
It helps to have several versions.

Thank you


----------



## chr0m1ng (2 mo ago)

do I need to buy anything to FDL coding other than the cable? because I already bought BimmerCode but I wanted to make one specific coding with esys... I have VO coded before with no issues, but for FDL I don't know if its possible or if I need the BimmerUtility stuff


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ChrisRod1013 said:


> Hello, can I get links to whatever I need to program a used abs module that I installed into my car?
> I think it is just esys? Not sure, but I do have psdzdata 4.32.33 downloaded.
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hide said:


> Do you have firmware for BMW original ICOM NEXT?
> It helps to have several versions.
> 
> Thank you


Latest is BMW_ISPI_ICOM-FW_03-22-21.msi and BMW_ISPI_ICOM-Next-FW_04-22-21.msi/ PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chr0m1ng said:


> do I need to buy anything to FDL coding other than the cable? because I already bought BimmerCode but I wanted to make one specific coding with esys... I have VO coded before with no issues, but for FDL I don't know if its possible or if I need the BimmerUtility stuff


E-Sys FDL Coding requires a CAFD Mapping solution such as BimmerUtility.


----------



## Vekom (10 mo ago)

Hello Shawn
Can you provide the download link for esys + launcher? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vekom said:


> Hello Shawn
> Can you provide the download link for esys + launcher? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## wittawin_k (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello, how can I get the latest version of PSdZData? 
Many thanks for considering my request.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wittawin_k said:


> Hello, how can I get the latest version of PSdZData?
> Many thanks for considering my request.


PM sent.


----------



## abraster (Sep 2, 2021)

Any chance you could share me the link for esys, psdzdata, laucher and the token generator please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

abraster said:


> Any chance you could share me the link for esys, psdzdata, laucher and the token generator please?


PM sent.


----------



## kamilcz99 (5 h ago)

hi can i get the activation code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kamilcz99 said:


> hi can i get the activation code?


PM sent.


----------

